# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  موسوعة أحكام في الجنسية, تعريفها , تكيفها , ثبوتها .................

## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار/ محمد حامد الجمل رئيس مجلس الدولة وعضوية السادة الأساتذة / إسماعيل عبد الحميد إبراهيم وعادل محمد زكى فرغلى وأحمد إبراهيم عبد العزيز وفريد نزيه تناغو نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة

* إجراءات الطعن

فى يوم الخميس الموافق 15/5/1986 أودعت هيئة قضايا الدولة نائبة عن السيد / وزير الداخلية قلم كتاب المحكمة الإدارية العليا تقرير طعن قيد برقم 2118 لسنة 32 قضائية فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى دائرة منازعات الأفراد والهيئات بجلسة 18/3/1986 فى الدعوى رقم 2414 لسنة 36 قضائية المقامة من السيد / محمد حسن محمد الشاعر والقاضى بقبول الدعوى شكلا وفى الموضوع بإثبات الجنسية المصرية للمدعى مع إلزام الجهة الإدارية بالمصروفات. 
وطلب الطاعن فى ختام تقرير الطعن للأسباب الواردة فى الحكم بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه وبقبول الطعن شكلا وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه والقضاء برفض الدعوى مع إلزام المطعون ضده المصروفات. 
وقدم السيد الأستاذ المستشار / ………………… تقرير هيئة مفوضى الدولة بالرأى القانونى مسببا فى الطعن وقد انتهت فيه إلى أنها ترى الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا ورفضه بشقيه العاجل والموضوعى وإلزام الطاعن المصروفات. 
وقد عين لنظر الطعن أمام دائرة فحص الطعون جلسة 16/11/1989 والجلسات التالية حسبما هو مبين بمحاضر جلساتها، وحضر محامى هيئة قضايا الدولة ومحامى المطعون ضده وقدم كل منهما مذكرة بدفاعه وقررت الدائرة إحالة الطعن إلى هذه المحكمة التى نظرته بجلسة 21/9/1991 واستمعت إلى مرافعة الطرفين وقررت إصدار الحكم بجلسة اليوم 15/12/1991 وفيها صدر هذا الحكم وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على منطوقه وأسبابه لدى النطق به.

* المحكمة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع المرافعة والمداولة قانونا 
ومن حيث أن الطعن قد استوفى أوضاعه الشكلية . 
ومن حيث ان عناصر هذه المنازعة تتلخص فى أن المدعى أقام هذه الدعوى بالصحيفة المودعة بقلم كتاب محكمة القضاء الإدارى بتاريخ 24/3/1982 والتى طلب فى ختامها الحكم باعتباره متمتعا بجنسية جمهورية مصر العربية مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وإلزام المدعى عليه المصروفات، وقال المدعى شرحا لدعواه أنه ولد بتاريخ 3/8/1920 بناحية الشيخ زويد برفح سيناء محافظة العريش لأبوين مصريين هما حسن محمد الشاعر ومريم محمد الشاعر، وظل يقيم بناحية الشيخ زويد منذ ولادته بلا انقطاع وعمل بالتجارة وحصل على سجل تجارى برقم 1000 صادر من مكتب السجل التجارى بمحافظة سيناء بتاريخ 23/8/1956 وسارى المفعول كما حصل على البطاقة العائلية برقم 2118 من مكتب سجل مدنى الشيخ زويد بتاريخ 27/10/1964 وحصل قبلها على بطاقات إثبات شخصية صادرة من الجهات الرسمية المصرية كما كان عضوا بهيئة التحرير منذ عام 1950 ومقيداً بجداول الانتخاب المصرية ويمارس حقوقه الانتخابية بصفته مواطنا مصريا منذ عام 1949 كما حصل على جواز سفر من مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية بوزارة الداخلية برقم 34130 بتاريخ 15/9/1979 وأضاف أنه مصرى الجنسية من سلال مصرية مقيمة بالأراضى المصرية منذ عام 1800 وما قبلها وكان والده يعمل بالتجارة، كما يشهد بذلك مشايخ وأعيان رفح سيناء وكما يدل عليه ملف الأسرة الموجود بوزارة الداخلية ومحافظة سيناء ومن ثم انتهى المدعى إلى طلب الحكم بطلباته السالفة . 
وقدم المدعى تأييدا لدعواه حافظتى مستندات طويت على شهادة ميلاده وشهادة قيده بجداول الانتخابات وبطاقة إثبات شخصية وصورة من بطاقته العائلية وصورة من سجله التجارى وصورة من جواز سفره وشهادة من مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة تفيد بأنه مصرى الجنسية تبعا لوالده، ومستندات أخرى.
وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة نائبة عن وزارة الداخلية مذكرة طلبت فيه، رفض الدعوى واستندت فيها إلى أن عبء الإثبات يقع على عاتق المدعى، فى شأن تمسكه بالجنسية المصرية طبقا للقانون، أما المستندات التى قدمها فهى لا تكفى لثبوت تمتعه بالجنسية المصرية إذ لم يثبت توطنه بمصر هو أو والده اعتبارا من عام 1904 حتى عام 1929 طبقا لقوانين الجنسية المتعاقبة، كما قدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة حافظتى مستندات طويت على رد وزارة الداخلية ومحاضر انعقاد اللجنة الاستشارية لبحث جنسية أهالى سيناء والملف رقم 23/38/2585.
وبجلسة 18/3/1986 قضت محكمة القضاء الإدارى بقبول الدعوى شكلا وفى الموضوع بإثبات الجنسية المصرية للمدعى وألزمت الجهة الإدارية المصروفات، وأسست المحكمة حكمها على أن المستفاد من نصوص التشريعات التى نظمت أحكام الجنسية المصرية أن المشرع تطلب لثبوت الجنسية توافر ثلاثة شروط مجتمعة الشرط الأول: التوطن فى مصر قبل أول يناير 1948 أو قبل يناير 1900 أو قبل الخامس من نوفمبر 1904 على حسب الأحوال، وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع، والشرط الثانى: المحافظة على الإقامة فى مصر حتى تاريخ العمل بقانون الجنسية الواجب التطبيق، والشرط الثالث: عدم انتماء الشخص لدولة أجنبية وأضافت المحكمة أن المدعى قدم حافظة مستندات اشتملت على شهادة ميلاده بمصر وشهادة من مشايخ وأعيان رفح سيناء بأنه مصرى الجنسية وشهادة قيده بجداول الانتخابات المصرية وبطاقة إثبات الشخصية الخاصة به وصورة من بطاقته العائلية وصورة من شهادة الغرفة التجارية بمزاولة التجارة وصورة من السجل التجارى وخطابا من مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة إلى محافظة شمال سيناء بتاريخ 14/11/1983 يفيد أن المدعى مصرى الجنسية تبعا لوالده المصرى المقيد تحت رقم 23/38/2585. 
وأضافت المحكمة أنه بالاطلاع على الملف رقم 23/38/2585 الخاص بـ / حسن محمد الشاعر واِلد المدعى تبين أن اللجنة المشكلة لبحث جنسية أهالى سيناء عام 1956 انتهت فى تقريرها المرفق صورته بالملف إلى أنه يعتبر مصريا كل من الأشخاص الوارد أسماؤهم بالبند أولا من قرار اللجنة وضمنهم حسن محمد الشاعر وأضافت محكمة القضاء الإدارى فى حكمها أن جهة الإدارة لم تجحد صحة المستندات التى تقدم بها المدعى وإنما أشارت فى ردها على الدعوى إلى أن جنسية والد المدعى أعيد النظر فيها بمناسبة بحث جنسية المدعى بمعرفة لجنة أخرى عام 1964 ونظراً لأنه قد تبين لهذه اللجنة الأخيرة الخطأ الذى شاب القرار عام 1956 فقد أصدرت قرارها فى 20/12/1964 بعدم اعتبار المدعى متمتعا بالجنسية المصرية لعدم تمتع والده بها. 
واستطردت المحكمة أن ما انتهت إليه جهة الإدارة فى ردها يتناقض مع ما أثبتته اللجنة المشكلة عام 1956 من ثبوت الجنسية المصرية لوالد المدعى وتأيد ذلك بالكتاب الصادر من مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة إلى محافظة شمال سيناء بتاريخ 14/11/1983 والذى يفيد بأن المدعى مصرى الجنسية تبعا لوالده المصرى المقيد ملفه برقم 23/38/2585، كما لم تبين جهة الإدارة الخطأ الذى شاب قرار اللجنة المذكورة وأضافت أنه تبين للمحكمة من جماع ما تقدم من وقائع ومستندات أن الشروط اللازمة لاكتساب الجنسية المصرية وفقا لأحكام قوانين الجنسية قد توافرت فى حق المدعى مما يتعين معه الحكم بإثبات الجنسية المصرية له، ومن ثم انتهت محكمة القضاء الإدارى إلى القضاء بحكمها السالف.
ومن حيث إن مبنى الطعن الماثل أن الحكم المطعون فيه قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون وتأويله وذلك أنه طبقا لقوانين الجنسية المصرية فإنه يشترط ثبوت الإقامة المستمرة فى البلاد خلال المدة من 1914 حتى 1929 طبقا للقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929، إلا أن شرف الإقامة المستمرة فى البلاد غير متوافر من جانب والد المطعون ضده الذى لا يعد متمتعا بالجنسية المصرية وتبعا لذلك لا يعد أيضا ابنه المطعون ضده المولود بتاريخ 3/8/1920 حسبما ذكر متمتعا بهذه الجنسية وذلك ما أكدته اللجنة المشكلة عام 1964 والتى صوبت الخطأ الذى وقعت فيه اللجنة السابقة المشكلة عام 1956، وإذ ذهب الحكم المطعون فيه خلاف ذلك فإنه يكون خليقا بالإلغاء، ومن ثم انتهت الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة إلى طلب الحكم بطلباتها السالفة الذكر . 
ومن حيث إن المادة ( 6 ) من الدستور تنص على أن الجنسية المصرية ينظمها القانون وبامتداد الحلول العامة التى قصرها المشرع الدستورى على المصريين سواء حق تولى المناصب والوظائف العامة أو مباشرة حق الانتخاب أو الترشيح لمجلسى الشعب والشورى أو بتحمل مسئولية وشرف التجنيد دفاعا عن مصر وللدستور بما تضمنه القوانين تنفيذ المبادئ التى قررها يبين أن صفة المصرى من بين المراكز الأساسية التى تضمنها الدستور والقانون وفقا لما أرساه من أسس جوهرية للنظام العام الدستورى والقانون المصرى.
ومن حيث إنه قد بدأ التنظيم القانونى للجنسية المصرية منذ سنة 1929 بالمرسوم بقانون الصادر فى 26/5/1926 بعد أن أصبح لمصر الحق فى تنظيم جنسيتها نتيجة لاستقلالها عن الدولة العثمانية واستمر العمل به حتى صدر المرسوم بقانون رقم لسنة 1926 المنظم للجنسية المصرية، ثم تلاه القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 الذى بقى نافذا حتى صدور القانون رقم 391/1956 وبعد الوحدة مع سوريا صدر القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 وتلاه بعد الانفصال القانون 26/1975.
ومن حيث إن القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية ينص فى المادة الأولى على أن "المصريون هم :-
أولاً: المتوطنون فى مصر قبل 5 من نوفمبر سنة 1914 من غير رعايا الدول الأجنبية المحافظون على إقامتهم حتى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع وإقامة الزوج مكملة لإقامة الزوجة . 
ثانياً: من كان فى 22 فبراير سنة 1958 متمتعا بالجنسية المصرية طبقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 الخاص بالجنسية المصرية . 
ثالثاً: من كسب جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم (82) لسنة 1958بشأن جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة . 
وينص هذا القانون فى المادة الثانية على أن "يكون مصريا : - (1) من وُلد لأب مصرى.
ومن حيث إن المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 الخاص بالجنسية المصرية كانت تنص على أن المصريين هم أولا : المتوطنون فى الأراضى المصرية قبل أول يناير سنة 1900 المحافظون على إقامتهم فيها حتى تاريخ نظر هذا القانون ولم يكونوا من رعايا الدول الأجنبية وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع وإقامة الزوج مكملة لإقامة الزوجة متى كانت لديهم نية التوطن . 
ثانيا : من ذكروا فى المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 الخاص بالجنسية المصرية. 
ومن حيث إن المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 كانت تنص على أن يعتبر مصريا 1 - ........................ 
2 - المتوطنون فى الأراضى المصرية قبل أول يناير سنة 1948 أو كانوا محافظين على إقامتهم العادية حتى 10 من مارس سنة 1929 ولم يكونوا من رعايا الدول الأجنبية. 
3 - الرعايا العثمانيون المولودون فى الأراضى المصرية من أبوين مقيمين فيها إذا كانوا قد حافظوا على إقامتهم العادية فيها حتى 10 من مارس سنة 1929 ولم يكونوا جنسية أجنبية.
4 - الرعايا العثمانيون المولودون فى الأراضى المصرية والمقيمون فيها الذين قبلوا المعاملة بقانون الخدمة العسكرية سواء بأدائهم الخدمة العسكرية أو بدفع البدل ولم يدخلوا فى جنسية أجنبية متى حافظوا على إقامتهم العادية فى مصر إلى 10 مارس 1929.
5 - الرعايا العثمانيون الذين كانوا يقيمون عادة فى الأراضى المصرية فى 5 نوفمبر 1914 وحافظوا على تلك الإقامة حتى 10 مارس 1929 سواء كانوا بالغين أو قصر.
ومن حيث إن الفقرة الثانية من المادة الأولى من المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 المعمول به من 10 من مارس 1929 تنص على أنه يعتبر داخلا بالجنسية المصرية بحكم القانون أولاً : …………………………….. 
ثانيا : كل من يعتبر فى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون مصريا بحسب حكم المادة الأولى من الأمر العالى الصادر فى 29 من يونيو سنة 1900 وقد نصت المادة الأولى من الأمر العالى المشار إليه على أن المصريين هم ( أولا ) المتوطنون فى القطر المصرى قبل أول يناير سنة 1848 وكانوا محافظين على محل إقامتهم فيه . 
ثانيا : رعايا الدولة العلية المولودون والمقيمون فى القطر المصرى من أبوين مقيمين فيه متى حافظ الرعايا المذكورون على محل إقامتهم فيه (وثالثاً) رعايا الدولة العلية المولودون والمقيمون فى القطر المصرى الذين يقبلون المعاملة بموجب قانون القرعة العسكرية المصرى سواء بأدائهم الخدمة العسكرية أو بدفع البدلية ( رابعا) الأطفال المولودون بالقطر المصرى من أبوين مجهولين. 
ومن حيث إنه قد استقرت الأحكام والدساتير المتعاقبة منذ دستور سنة 1923 حتى دستور 1971 والقوانين المنظمة للجنسية المصرية حتى القانون النافذ رقم 29 لسنة 1975 على أن الجنسية المصرية مركز قانونى يتحقق فى المواطن المصرى بواقع ميلاده أو من خلال إقامة أصوله أو إقامته وفقا للشروط وللمدد التى حددها القانون وهى فى حالة التجنس مركز يستمده الفرد من القانون وليس ثمة تقدير لأحد أو ليس فى اسباغ صفة المصرى على من تتوفر فيه الشروط التى استلزمها المشرع للتمتع بشرف هذه الصفة بمجرد توفر الشروط التى تضمنها القانون لذلك ولا تملك الجهة الإدارية المختصة تقديرا فى اسباغ صفة المصرية على شخص أو حرمانه من هذه الصفة على خلاف حكم القانون وما حتمه فى هذا الشأن.
ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق والمستندات أنه فى عام 1956 شكلت لجنة إدارية برئاسة عضو من مجلس الدولة وعضوية أحد كبار الضباط بإدارة التفتيش العام بوزارة الداخلية وآَخرين وذلك للبحث فى مدى ثبوت الجنسية المصرية لبعض أهالى سيناء من عدمه، وقد انتقلت هذه اللجنة إلى العريش ورفح وعقدت اجتماعاتها بحضور وكيل محافظة سيناء، ومأمور قسم سيناء الشمالى ومعاون مباحث المحافظة وقامت اللجنة بالاستماع إلى معلوماتهم وملاحظاتهم فى هذا الشأن، كما اطلعت اللجنة على ملف الموضوع المحفوظ بالمحافظة، كما قامت اللجنة أيضاً بمعاينة مساكن الأهالى المذكورين وأراضيهم، وانتهت اللجنة فى تقريرها المؤرخ 14/3/1956 إلى ثبوت الجنسية المصرية للأشخاص المذكورين فى محضرها وضمنهم السيد/ حسن محمد الشاعر (والد المطعون ضده) تحت رقم مسلسل (15 ) ملف رقم 23/38/2585، كما استبعدت اللجنة ثبوت هذه الجنسية لآخرين ذكرتهم فى محضرها، كما رأت بالنسبة لاخرين عدم كفاية المعلومات الواردة منهم وطلبت تحريات المباحث عن كل واحد منهم بشأن تاريخ ومحل ميلاده ومحل إقامته وعمله هو ووالده وجده فى المدة من عام 1914 حتى 1929 ومدى تمتع كل منهم بالجنسية الفلسطينية. ( حافظة مستندات وزارة الداخلية) .
ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأعمال والإجراءات والأبحاث التى قامت بها هذه اللجنة أن ما استندت وانتهت إليه من ثبوت الجنسية المصرية لعدد من الأهالى المذكورين وبرفض ثبوتها للطائفة الثانية منهم وباستيفاء الأبحاث للطائفة الثالثة منهم كان بناء على ما استظهرته، مما قدم إليها مات مستندات وأجرته من تحريات وبيانات من أن إقامة كل منهم مع والده فى الفترة من عام 1914 متى عام 1929 ومن ثم جاء ما انتهت إليه فى هذا الشأن بالنسبة لثبوت الجنسية المصرية لوالد المطعون ضده باعتباره من الطائفة الأولى المشار إليها والتى تثبت لدى اللجنة إقامة أفرادها بمصر فى الفترة المشار إليها والتى أوجب القانون تحققها فيمن تثبت له الجنسية المصرية عن طريق إقامة الأصول طبقا للبند أولا من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 بشأن الجنسية المصرية وما تلاه من أحكام مماثلة وفى قوانين الجنسية المتعاقبة حتى البند أولا من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 سالف الذكر المشار إليه على أن المصريين هم ( أولا ) المتوطنون فى القطر المصرى قبل أول يناير سنة 1848 وكانوا محافظين على محل إقامتهم فيه.
ثانيا: رعايا الدولة العلية المولودون والمقيمون فى القطر المصرى من ابوين مقيمين فيه متى حافظ الرعايا المذكورون على محل إقامتهم فيه (ثالثا) رعايا الدولة العلية المولودون والمقيمون فى القطر المصرى الذين يقبلون المعاملة بموجب قانون الخدمة العسكرية سواء بأدائهم الخدمة العسكرية أو بدفع البدلية (رابعاً) الأطفال المولودون بالقطر المصرى من أبوين مجهولين.
ومن حيث إن إقامة والد المطعون ضده بمصر اعتبارا من عام 1914 تعد ثابتة على النحو السالف البيان بناء على البحث الجدى والمستقصى الذى قامت به اللجنة السالفة واثبتته بمحاضرها عام 1956 ومن ثم فإن الجنسية المصرية تعد ثابتة فى حقه طبقا للقانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 السارى فى هذا الوقت والذى كان ينصفه إذ قد توافرت فى والد المطعون ضده واقعة الإقامة والتوطن فى مصر على النحو السالف وهى الواقعة القانونية التى يشترطها القانون لتمتعه بالجنسية المصرية، وهى التى عقدت اللجنة المشار إليها لاستظهارها وأثبتتها فى تقريرها عام 1956 مما فحصته من مستندات وتحققت منه فى السجلات وما أجرته من مقابلات ومعاينات على النحو الوارد فى محاضر أعمالها وعليه فإنه يعتبر مصريا إعمالا لنصوص القانون السالفة.
ومن حيث إنه ما دام أن الجنسية المصرية تعد ثابتة لوالد المطعون ضده على النحو السالف فإن الأخير يعد مصريا طبقا للقانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية المعمول به حاليا وذلك باعتباره قد توافرت فيه الشروط الواردة فى المادتين الأولى والثانية منه، بعد أن ثبت فى حقه التوطن فى مصر قبل 5 من نوفمبر 1914 وبصفة مستمرة حتى الآن ولأن إقامة والده تعد مكملا لإقامته طبقا لما أوردته المادة الأولى من هذا القانون وبحكم ولادته لأب مصرى طبقا للمادة الثانية من هذا القانون.
ومن حيث إن القرائن التى حوتها مستندات المطعون ضده وإن كانت بمفردها غير كافية قانونا لإثبات الجنسية باعتبار أن الجنسية مركز قانونى مستمد من القانون ويتصل بسيادة الدولة ولا يكفى لتوافره مجرد توافر بعض القرائن أو المظاهر التى تحيط عادة بالمتمتعين بها وإنما يتعين توافر الشروط والوقائع القانونية التى تطلبها القانون فى هذا الشأن، إلا إنه وقد توافرت الوقائع القانونية المتطلبة فى والد المطعون ضده لثبوت الجنسية المصرية له ومن بعده ابنه المطعون ضده، فإن الوقائع والمظاهر التى حوتها مستندات الأخير أكدت أيضا ما أثبتته اللجنة المنعقدة عام 1956 فى تقريرها، إذ يبين من هذه الأدلة والمستندات استمرار توطن المطعون ضده فى مصر مكملا توطن والده فيها، وارتباط إقامته وعمله ومصدر رزقه بها، وذلك بإقامته المستمرة بالبلاد وقيده بالسجل التجارى بمدينة العريش بمحافظة شمال سيناء وممارسته لحقه الانتخابى بالعريش بعد قيده بجداول الانتخابات بها، وحصوله على بطاقة عائلية من مكتب السجل المدنى بالناحية، ثم حصوله على جواز سفر من مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية بوزارة الداخلية، بل وإقرار هذه المصلحة فى كتبها إلى محافظة شمال سيناء عام 1983 بأن المطعون ضده مصرى تبعاً لجنسية والده المصرى المقيد تحت رقم 23/38/2585 وهو ذات رقم الملف الذى أشارت إليه اللجنة المنعقدة عام 1956 فى تقريرها، الأمر الذى يؤكد فى مجموعه توافر الشروط المتطلبة قانونا لثبوت الجنسية المصرية للمطعون ضده، بعد أن ثبتت هذه الجنسية لوالده أيضا.
ومن حيث إنه لا يقدح فى ذلك ما أشارت إليه الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة سواء فى ردها على الدعوى أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى أو فى تقرير طعنها أمام هده المحكمة من أن اللجنة الثانية المشكلة عام 1964 انتهت إلى عدم ثبوت الجنسية المصرية للمطعون ضده أو والده وهى بذلك قد صححت قرار اللجنة الأولى المنعقدة عام 1956 بعد أن تبين لها الخطأ الذى شاب قرار هذه اللجنة إذ يرد على هذا بأنه وإن كان من صحيح حكم القانون إنه مادام لم تتوافر الشروط اللازمة قانونا للتمتع بالجنسية المصرية على النحو الذى حدده المشرع الدستورى والعادى فإنه لا تثبت الجنسية المصرية لأحد حتى لو انقضت على التصرف الإدارى الذى يتضمن ذلك على خلاف القانون فترة الطعن أمام القضاء الإدارى لعدم تحصن هذا التصرف الذى لا يعد قانونا منشئاً لهذا المركز القانونى على أى وجه حيث ينشأ من القانون ذاته وحيث إنه لما كان الثابت من محاضر اللجنة الثانية المنعقدة فى عام 1964 أنها لم تطلع على ملف والد المطعون ضده سالف الذكر، كما لم تشر إلى قرار اللجنة الأولى أو تفنده أو تفند الأسباب التي قام عليها، وإنما جاء محضرها خاليا من ذلك وبالتالى فإن قرارها لم يثبت قيامه على سند مستخلص استخلاصاً معقولا من واقع الحال الخاص بالمطعون ضده أو حالة والده ولا شك أنه مما يجافى المنطق الصحيح ويتعارض مع الحق والحقيقة القول بأنها صححت أو تبينت خطأ اللجنة السابقة عليها، لأنها لم تطلع وتفحص الملفات السابقة وما انتهت إليه الأبحاث واللجان السالفة عليها وتفندها إن رأت بالدليل الواقعى والسليم ما يخالفها، ومادام أن الثابت أن تقرير اللجنة المنعقدة عام 1964 قد جاء مبتسراً ولا سند يقوم عليه ولا يطمئن إليه فى هذا الشأن فإنه لا ينال من جديد الأبحاث والتحقيقات والمعاينات التى أجرتها اللجنة الأولى المنعقدة عام 1956 والتى ظاهرتها الدلائل والمستندات السالفة والتى تنطق كلها بأحقية المطعون ضده فى ما يتمسك به من ثبوت الجنسية المصرية تبعا لثبوتها لوالده على النحو السالف وهو ما انتهى إليه الحكم المطعون فيه صحيحا وسليما فى منطوقه . 
ومن حيث إنه تبين مما سلف بيانه من أسباب أن الطعن الماثل لا يستند إلى أساس صحيح من القانون أو الواقع ومن ثم فإنه يكون خليقا بالرفض موضوعا .

* فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلا وبرفضه موضوعا وألزمت الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة بالمصروفات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار / محمد أمين المهدى رئيس مجلس الدولة ورئيس المحكمة وعضوية السادة الأساتذة المستشارين / د. فاروق عبد البر وأحمد عبد الفتاح حسن ومصطفى سعيد حنفى وأحمد عبد الحميد عبود نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة

* الإجراءات

فى يوم السبت الموافق 4/11/ 2000 أودع الأستاذ / لبيب أحمد عطاره المحامى بصفته وكيلا عن الطاعن السيد / رفعت على بهرام الرميسى تقريراً بالطعن فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة فى الشق العاجل من الدعوى رقم 215 لسنة 23 القضائية بجلسة 2/11/2000، الذى قضى منطوقه "بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبرفض طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه، و ألزمت المدعى المصروفات، وأمرت بإحالة الدعوى إلى هينة مفوضى الدولة، لتقديم تقرير بالرأى القانونى فى موضوعها." وطلب الطاعن للأسباب الواردة فى تقرير الطعن، إحالته إلى دائرة فحص الطعون بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا، لتقضى بقبول الطعن شكلا، وبصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه والحكم باستبعاد المطعون ضده الخامس د. محمد أحمد محمد صالح (فئات - مستقل ) من كشوف المرشحين لإعادة انتخابات مجلس الشعب لعام 2000 عن الدائرة الخامسة ومقرها مركز شرطة طلخا. وفى الموضوع بإحالة هذا الطعن إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا لتقضى بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه، مع تنفيذ الحكم بمسودته الأصلية وبدون إعلان طبقا للمادة (286) من قانون المرافعات.
وقد قيد هذا الطعن برقم 1946 لسنة 47 القضائية عليا.
وأودعت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريراً مسببا بالرأى القانونى فى الطعن، ارتأت فيه الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا، وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه، وبوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من قبول ترشيح المطعون ضده (السيد / محمد أحمد محمد صالح) لعضوية مجلس الشعب مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.
وعين لنظر الطعن أمام دائرة فحص الطعون جلسة 6/11/2000 حيث قررت إصدار حكمها بجلسة 7/11/2000، وفيها قررت المحكمة وقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه لأسباب سجلتها فى (رول الجلسة) حاصلها أنه سبق للمحكمة الإدارية العليا أن قضت بعدم أحقية مزدوج الجنسية فى الترشيح لانتخابات عضوية مجلس الشعب، إذ يشترط أن يكون المرشح صاحب جنسية وحيدة وهى الجنسية المصرية بحيث إذا جمع بينها وبين جنسية أجنبية، فقد الحق فى الترشيح، وهذا الشرط هو شرط صلاحية للاستمرار فى عضوية المجلس، وأنه إذ كان السيد / محمد أحمد محمد صالح يحمل الجنسية الألمانية بجانب جنسيته المصرية، فمن ثم يتعين استبعاده من كشوف المرشحين لانتخابات مجلس الشعب لافتقاده شرطا من شروط الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب لجمعه بين الجنسيتين المذكورتين وقت تقدمه بأوراق ترشيحه ووقت صدور القرار المطعون فيه، وأن الحكم المطعون فيه قد أخذ بغير هذا المذهب وبالمخالفة لأحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا الصادرة فى هذا الشأن. وأمرت المحكمة (دائرة فحص الطعون) بإحالة الطعن إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا (دائرة الموضوع) لنظره بجلسة 12/11/ 2000، وبهذه الجلسة نظرت المحكمة الطعن على الوجه المبين بمحضر جلستها.
وكان الأستاذ / لبيب أحمد عطارة المحامى بصفته وكيلا عن السيد / محمود على على الخطيب قد أودع تقريراً بالطعن فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة فى الشق العاجل من الدعوى رقم 214 لسنه 23 القضائية بجلسة 2/11/2000 الذى قضى منطوقه "بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبرفض طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه، وألزمت المدعى المصروفات، وأمرت بإحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضى الدولة لتقديم تقرير بالرأى القانونى فى موضوعها." وطلب الطاعن للأسباب الواردة فى تقرير الطعن، إحالته إلى دائرة فحص الطعون بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا، لتقضى بقبول الطعن شكلا، وبصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه، والحكم باستبعاد المطعون ضده الخامس (د. محمد أحمد محمد صالح ) (فئات - مستقل ) من كشوف المرشحين لإعادة انتخابات مجلس الشعب لعام 2000 عن الدائرة الخامسة ومقرها مركز شرطة طلخا. وفى الموضوع بإحالة الطعن إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا لتقضى بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه، مع تنفيذ الحكم بمسودته الأصلية وبدون إعلان طبقا للمادة (286) من قانون المرافعات. 
وقد قيد هذا الطعن برقم 1947 لسنة 47 القضائية عليا .
وأودعت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريراً مسببا بالرأى القانونى فى الطعن، ارتأت فيه الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا، وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه، وبوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من قبول ترشيح المطعون ضده (السيد/ محمد أحمد محمد صالح) لعضوية مجلس الشعب مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.
وعين لنظر الطعن أمام دائرة فحص الطعون جلسة 6/11/2000 حيث قررت إصدار حكمها بجلسة 7/11/2000 وفيها قررت المحكمة وكف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه لأسباب سجلتها فى رول الجلسة على ذات النهج ما كانت قد سجلته من أسباب فى (رول الجلسة) الخاص بالطعن رقم 1946 لسنة 47 القضائية سالف البيان، وأمرت بإحالة الطعن إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا لنظره بجلسة 12/11/2000، وبتلك الجلسة نظرت المحكمة الطعن على الوجه المبين بمحضر جلستها. وبجلسة 19/11/2000 قررت المحكمة ضم الطعن رقم 1947 لسنة 47 القضائية إلى الطعن رقم 1946 لسنة 47 القضائية ليصدر فيهما حكم واحد بجلسة 3/12/2000، مع التصريح بتقديم مذكرات لمن يشاء خلال أسبوع، حيث تقدم خلال هذا الأجل محامو الخصوم بمذكراتهم. وبجلسة 3/12/2000 قررت المحكمة إرجاء النطق بالحكم لجلسة 10/11/2000، وفيها صدر الحكم وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه لدى النطق به 

* المحكمة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، وسماع الإيضاحات، وبعد المداولة .
ومن حيث إن الوقائع تتحصل - على ما تبين من الحكمين المطعون فيهما وسائر أوراق الطعنين - فى أنه بتاريخ 1/11/2000 أقام المدعى السيد/ رفعت على بهرام الرميسى الدعوى رقم 215 لسنة 23 القضائية، كما أقام المدعى السيد / محمود على على الخطيب الدعوى رقم 214 لسنه 23 القضائية بعريضتين أودعتا قلم كتاب محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة ضد المطعون ضدهم طالبين الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا، وبصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ القرار الصادر من رئيس اللجنة العامة بالدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة بمحافظة الدقهلية ومقرها مركز شرطة طلخا فيما تضمنه من إعادة الانتخابات بالنسبة للمدعى عليه الأول محمد أحمد محمد صالح لعضوية مجلس الشعب والحكم باستبعاده من كشوف المرشحين لإعادة الانتخابات يوم السبت الموافق 4/11/2000 مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار مع تنفيذ الحكم بمسودته الأصلية وبدون إعلان، وفى الموضوع بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار وإلزام المدعى عليه الأول المصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة. وقال المدعيان شرحا للدعويين: إنهما تقدما للترشيح لانتخابات مجلس الشعب عام 2000 عن دائرة طلخا ومقرها مركز شرطة طلخا، وأجريت الانتخابات بتاريخ 29/10/2000 وأسفرت عن تقرير الإعادة بين أربعة من المرشحين منهم المدعى عليه الأول السيد /محمد أحمد محمد صالح الذى يتجنس بالجنسية الألمانية، وهو بذلك يفتقد لشرط أساسى من شروط الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب، باعتبار أن تجنسه بالجنسية الأجنبية من شأنه عدم أحقيته فى أداء الخدمة العسكرية، وبالتالى - ومن باب أولى - لا يحق له الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب وذلك حفاظا على أسرار وأمن الدولة.
وبجلسة 2/11/2000 قضت المحكمة فى كلتا الدعويين "بقبول الدعوى شكلا، وبرفض طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه، وألزمت المدعى مصروفاته، وأمرت بإحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضى الدولة لتحضيرها وإعداد تقرير بالرأى القانونى فى موضوعها". وشيدت المحكمة قضاءها فى الدعويين على أساس أن حقيقة ما يهدف إليه كل من المدعيين هو الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا، وبصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ القرار الصادر من الجهة الإدارية المدعى عليها بقبول ترشيح المدعى عليه الأول لعضوية مجلس الشعب لازدواج جنسيته، وما يترب على ذلك من آثار، أخصها استبعاده من كشوف المرشحين لانتخابات الإعادة المحدد لها يوم 4/11/ 2000، وتنفيذ الحكم بمسودته وبدون إعلان، وفى الموضوع بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه. وأوردت المحكمة بحكميها أن المستفاد من نص المادة الخامسة من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 فى شأن مجلس الشعب، أن المشرع حدد الشروط الواجب توافرها فيمن يرشح لعضوية مجلس الشعب، ومنها ضرورة أن يكون المتقدم للترشيح مصرى الجنسية من أب مصرى، ويترتب على افتقاد هذا الشرط عدم جواز قبول الترشيح، وأما من يتوافر فى شأنه هذا الشرط بالإضافة إلى باقى الشروط المحددة بنص المادة الخامسة من القانون المشار إليه، فإنه يكون من حقه الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب، ويتعين قبول الطلب المقدم منه فى هذا الشأن. ولا لنال من ذلك الحق المقرر له فى الترشيح أن يكون قد اكتسب جنسية أخرف بالإضافة إلى جنسيته المصرية، طالما إنه مازال محتفظا بها ولم يتم إسقاطها عنه طبقا للقواعد المقررة قانونا، لأن اكتسابه جنسية أخرى ليس من شأنه بذاته إسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنه، مما يفقده - لو تحقق - أحد الشروط الأساسية الواجب توافرها فيمن يرشح لعضوية مجلس الشعب. والقول بعكس ذلك من شأنه إضافة شرط جديد إلى شروط الترشيح لم يتضمنه النص. وأنه من الواجب التقيد بالأحكام المقررة فى التشريع دون الإضافة إليها أو التعديل فيها، وهو ما يتفق وحكم المادة (1) من قانون الهجرة ورعاية المصريين بالخارج الصادر بالقانون رقم 111 لسنه 1983 والتى قررت الاحتفاظ للمتجنس بجميع حقوقه الدستورية والقانونية التى كاف يتمتع بها قبل التجنس طالما احتفظ له بجنسيته المصرية.
ومن حيث إن مبنى الطعنين فى الحكمين المطعون فيهما هو الخطأ فى تطبيق القانون وتأويله وتفسيره، وذلك على سند من أن المطعون ضده تجنس بالجنسية الألمانية مما يفقده الحق فى الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب حتى ولو كان محتفظا بالجنسية المصرية، وأن الثابت من الأوراق ومن المستندات المقدمة والشهادة المستخرجة من مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية إدارة الهجرة والجنسية قسم الجنسية ملف رقم 23/56/20706، أنه بتاريخ 17/10/1998 أذن للسيد / محمد أحمد محمد صالح من مواليد الدقهلية فى يوم 29/5/1958 وهو مصرى الجنسية بالتجنس بالجنسية الألمانية بالقرار الوزارى رقم 9429 لسنة 1998. فانه ولئن اعتبر محتفظا بالجنسية المصرية ويعامل بوصفه مزدوج الجنسية بناء على طلب الاحتفاظ بجنسيته المصرية المقدم منه طبقا للمادة (10) من قانون الجنسية المصرية رقم 26 لسنه 1975، إلا أن نص المادة (90) من الدستور تلزم عضو مجلس الشعب بأداء القسم أمام المجلس بالمحافظة على سلامة الوطن ورعاية مصالح الشعب، وإنه لا يمكن أن يكون الولاء للوطن شركة مع وطن غيره أو شعب خلاف شعب مصر، كما أن مفاد أحكام الدستور لا يمكن تفسيرها على أنها تجيز أن ينوب عن الشعب ويعبر عن إرادته وينبض بنبضه ويشعر بآلامه إلا من كان خالص المصرية، وأن المطعون ضده الخامس يكون قد افتقد بذلك شرطا دستوريا لازما لقبول أوراق ترشيحه لمجلس الشعب.
ومن حيث إنه إذ كان الدستور - بما نص عليه فى المادة (68) من أن لكل مواطن حق الالتجاء إلى قاضيه الطبيعى -قد أكد، على ما جرى عليه قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا، على أن هذا الحق فى أصل شرعته هو حق للناس كافة تتكافأ فيه مراكزهم القانونية فى سعيهم لرد العدوان على حقوقهم دفاعا عن مصالحهم الذاتية، وأن الناس جميعا لا يتمايزون فيما بينهم فى مجل حقهم فى النفاذ إلى قاضيهم الطبيعى، ولا فى نطاق القواعد الإجرائية أو الموضوعية التى تحكم الخصومة القضائية ولا فى مجال التداعى بشأن الحقوق المدعى بها وفق مقاييس موحدة عند توافر شروطها؛ إذ ينبغى دوما أن يكون للخصومة الواحدة قواعد موحدة سواء فى مجال اقتضائها أو الدفاع عنها أو الطعن فى الأحكام التى تصدر فيها، ومجلس الدولة هو، بنص المادة (172) من الدستور، قاضى القانون العام فى المنازعات الإدارية، ما فتئ قائما عليها باسطا ولايته على مختلف أشكالها وتعدد صورها. (حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى القضية رقم 7 لسنة 20 القضائية تنازع الصادر بجلسة 6/5/2000، وحكمها فى القضية رقم 224 لسنة 19 القضائية دستورية الصادر بجلسة 9/9/2000). وإذا كان نص المادة (93) من الدستور يجرى على أن يختص مجلس الشعب بالفصل فى صحة عضوية أعضائه بعد تحقيق تجريه محكمة النقض فى هذا الخصوص فإن هذا الاختصاص لا يستنزف اختصاص مجلس الدولة باعتباره صاحب الولاية العامة فى نظر المنازعات المتعلقة بالإجراءات السابقة على العملية الانتخابية بالمعنى الفنى الدقيق، والتى تقوم على أساس من إرادة الناخبين، أخذاً بعين الاعتبار أن الاختصاص القضائى لمجلس الدولة والاختصاص البرلمانى لمجلس الشعب مستمد كلاهما من أحكام الدستور بيد أنه ينبغى دوما تطبيق نصوص الدستور على نحو يحقق التناسق والانسجام بينها وهو ما فتئت المحكمة الدستورية العليا على تأكيده فى قضاء مستقر لها. ومن ثم فإن القرارات الإدارية التى تسبق عملية الانتخاب، بالمعنى الفنى الاصطلاحى، لا تتمخض عملا تشريعيا أو برلمانيا مما يختص به البرلمان وإنما هى من الأعمال الإدارية التى تباشرها جهة الإدارة فى هذا المقام. وليس فى اضطلاع الجهة الإدارية بهذه الأعمال أو فى الرقابة القضائية على سلامة قراراتها الصادرة فى هذا الشأن ما يعنى مساسا باختصاص البرلمان أو انتقاصا لسلطاته، ذلك أن المجلس النيابى لا يستأثر حقيقة بشئون أعضائه ومصائرهم إلا بعد أن تثبت عضويتهم الصحيحة به النابعة من إرادة الناخبين على هدى ما تسفر عنه الآلية الدستورية المقررة بالمادة (93) من الدستور. كما أن الفصل فى سلامة القرارات الإدارية الصادرة فى شأن الإعداد للعملية الانتخابية - بالمفهوم الفنى الاصطلاحى الدكيق لهذه العملية الانتخابية - هو فى الأصل اختصاص قضائى لا يفترق عن غيره من الاختصاصات القضائية فلا تنأى القرارات الصادرة فى هذا الشأن عن الرقابة القضائية أو تنسلخ عنها. و إذا كان قاضى المشروعية، المهيمن دستوراً على كافة مناحى المنازعات الإدارية، حريصا على اختصاصه نزولاً على أوامر النصوص الدستورية، فإنه لا يقل حرصا على ألا يتجاوز اختصاصه تطاولاً على اختصاص تقرر لجهة أخرى. فقاضى المشروعية يلزم نفسه قبل غيره بأن يكون معبراً صادقا عن حقيق إرادة المشرع، فى مختلف مدارج التشريع دستوراً كان أو قانونا، فيمارس اختصاصه كاملا ولا يتعداه، انحناء لصحيح حكم المشروعية ونزولاً على اعتبارات سيادة القانون.
ومن حيث إن هذه المحكمة تختص بنظر الطعنين الماثلين باعتبارها صاحبة الولاية العامة بالفصل فيهما إذ إن محلهما قرار إدارى بعناصره المستقر عليها، صادر من الجهة الإدارية المختصة قبل بدء العملية الانتخابية بالمعنى الفنى الدقيق لها، وأنه ليس من واقع مادى أو قانونى، نشأ لاحقا للقرار المطعون فيه، ما يمكن أن يكون من شأنه أن يحجب عن هذه المحكمة اختصاصا شرع لها أو يقيده أو يحول بينها وبين الفصل فى النزاع الماثل.
ومن حيث إنه وإذ توفرت للطاعنين المصلحة فى الاستمرار فى الاحتكام إلى قاضى المنازعة الإدارية للفصل فى مدى مشروعية القرار المطعون فيه وترتيب آثاره، أخذاً بعين الاعتبار تعلق الأمر بشروط الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب، وارتباطه بالحقوق الدستورية، فإن هذه المحكمة لا تملك أن تنزل عن ممارسة اختصاصها المقرر دستوراً، بل يتعين عليها أن تنزل على المنازعة الماثلة صحيح حكم المشروعية.
ومن حيث إن الطعنين استوفيا أوضاعهما الشكلية.
ومن حيث إن المادة الخامسة من القانون رقم 38 لسنه 1972 فى شأن مجلس الشعب تنص على أنه "يشترط فيمن يرشح لعضوية مجلس الشعب الآتى :
1- أن يكون مصرى الجنسية ………..."
ومفاد هذا النص - وحسبما انتهت إليه المحكمة الإدارية العليا - أنه يشترط لعضوية مجلس الشعب المصرى أن يكون المرشح صاحب جنسية وحيدة متفردة، هى الجنسية المصرية.
ومن حيث إن الجنسية المصرية - وفقا لصريح أحكام المادة (6) من الدستور - التى تضفى على من يتمتع بها وصف المواطن المصرى، أمر يختص به القانون وحده الذى ناط به الدستور أمر تنظيمها، وهى صفة غالية وشرف لا يدانيه شرف، يترتب عليها تمتع الشخص بحقوق المواطنة والمشاركة فى إدارة الشئون العامة للوطن وللشعب التى تستلزم الولاء العميق والتام لهذا الوطن، بحسبان الجنسية، على نحو ما استقر عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة، هى رابطة سياسية وقانونية تربط بين الفرد والدولة يتعهد بمقتضاها الفرد بالولاء وتتعهد الدولة بالحماية. والجنسية بهذه المثابة هى التى يتحدد على أساسها الركن الأصيل لقيام الدولة، إذ بها يتحدد الشعب، وشعب مصر هو الذى يقوم عليه وبه كيان دولة مصر.
ومن حيث إن المادة (10) من قانون الجنسية المشار إليه تنص على أنه "لا يجوز للمصرى أن يتجنس بجنسية أجنبية إلا بعد الحصول على إذن بذلك يصدر بقرار من وزير الداخلية وإلا ظل معتبراً مصريا من جميع الوجوه وفى جميع الأحوال، ما لم يقرر مجلس الوزراء إسقاط الجنسية عنه طبقا للمادة (16) من هذا القانون. ويترتب على تجنس المصرى بجنسية أجنبية، متى أذن له فى ذلك، زوال الجنسية المصرية عنه. ومع ذلك يجوز أن يتضمن الإذن بالتجنس إجازة احتفاظ المأذون له وزوجته وأولاده القصر بالجنسية المصرية، فإذا أعلن رغبته فى الإفادة من ذلك خلال مدة لا تزيد على سنة من تاريخ اكتسابه الجنسية الأجنبية ظلوا محتفظين بجنسيتهم المصرية رغم اكتسابهم الجنسية الأجنبية". والمستفاد من النص السابق أن المشرع رتب على تجنس المصرى المأذون له بالتجنس بالجنسية الأجنبية زوال الجنسية المصرية عنه، ومنح للمتجنس بالجنسية الأجنبية حق طلب الاحتفاظ بالجنسية المصرية خلال الفترة التالية مباشرة لاكتسابه الجنسية الأجنبية، وحدد المشرع هذه الفترة بمدة لا تزيد على سنه من تاريخ اكتسابه الجنسية الأجنبية، فإذا أعلن المتجنس رغبته فى الاحتفاظ بالجنسية المصرية ظل مصريا، بيد أن المشرع أورد قيداً جوهريا على حق المتجنس فى طلب الاحتفاظ بالجنسية المصرية وذلك بان اشترط لممارسة هذا الحق أن يتضمن الإذن بالتجنس الصادر له من وزير الداخلية، النص على جواز احتفاظه بالجنسية المصرية. كما تقضى المادة (18) فى الفقرة الثانية منها بأنه "كما يجوز بقرار من وزير الداخلية ردها إلى من فقدها باكتسابه جنسية أجنبية بعد الأذن له فى ذلك" . وطبقا لهذا النص لا يستمد الشخص الذى فقد الجنسية المصرية بالتجنس بجنسية أجنبية بعد حصوله على إذن بذلك حقه فى رد الجنسية مباشرة بمجرد تقديمه طلبا بذلك وإنما يستمده من القرار الصادر من وزير الداخلية الذى خوله النص سلطة تقديرية فى رد الجنسية المصرية لمن فقدوا إياها باكتسابهم جنسية أجنبية دون احتفاظهم بالجنسية المصرية، سواء لأن الإذن الصادر لهم بالتجنس بجنسية أجنبية لم يجز لهم الاحتفاظ بالجنسية المصرية أو أجاز لهم الاحتفاظ بالجنسية المصرية ولم يمارسوا حقهم فى طلب الاحتفاظ بالجنسية المصرية خلال المهلة المحددة قانونا لذلك. وتنص المادة (19) على أنه "لا يكون للدخول فى الجنسية المصرية أو سحبها أو إسقاطها أو استردادها أوردها أى أثر فى الماضى ما لم ينص على غير ذلك واستناداً إلى نص فى القانون".
ومن حيث إنه ترتيبا على ما تقدم ولما كان البين من الأوراق أن المطعون ضده الخامس قد أذن له بتاريخ 17/10/1997 بالتجنس بالجنسية الألمانية مع عدم احتفاظه بالجنسية المصرية وذلك بموجب قرار وزير الداخلية رقم 9429 لسنه 1998 فمن ثم تكون الجنسية المصرية قد زالت عنه طبقا لصريح نص المادة (10) من قانون الجنسية سالف البيان، وإذ لم يصدر قرار من وزير الداخلية برد الجنسية المصرية إليه وفقا لما تقضى به المادة (18) فإنه يكون قد افتقد بذلك شرطا جوهريا من الشروط اللازم توافرها فيمن يرشح لعضوية مجلس الشعب. ولا يقدح فى ذلك ما أوردته مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية بكتبها الصادرة بتواريخ 2/11 و9/11 و11/11/2000 المودعة ملف الطعنين من أن المطعون ضده الخامس اعتبر محتفظا بجنسيته المصرية وأنه يعامل بوصفه مزدوج الجنسية استناداً إلى طلب الاحتفاظ بجنسيته المصرية المقدم منه طبقا للمادة (10) من قانون الجنسية، إذ إن ذلك على الرغم من تناقضه مع قرار وزير الداخلية الصادر بالإذن له بالتجنس بالجنسية الألمانية مع عدم احتفاظه بالجنسية المصرية، فإنه يخالف صريح حكم القانون الذى يقضى بأن ممارسة الحق فى طلب الاحتفاظ بالجنسية المصرية خلال المهلة المحددة قانونا إنما يقتصر على من تضمن الإذن الصادر له من وزير الداخلية بالتجنس بجنسية أجنبية إجازة احتفاظه بالجنسية المصرية وهو الأمر الذى لا ينطبق على حالة المطعون ضده الخامس مما لا يصح معه الاستناد إلى هذا الطلب والتعويل عليه للقول بثبوت الجنسية المصرية له.
ومن حيث إنه لما سبق، ولما كان من شروط الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب المصرى أن يكون المرشح صاحب جنسية وحيدة هى الجنسية المصرية، وهذا الشرط ليس فقط شرطا للانتساب إلى مجلس الشعب، وإنما هو شرط صلاحية للاستمرار فى عضوية هذا المجلس وكان المطعون ضده الخامس مفتقداً لهذا الشرط وقت تقدمه بأوراق ترشيحه لعضوية مجلس الشعب ووقت صدور القرار المطعون فيه، فإنه لا يعتد بأى تغيير يطرأ على حالته بعد تقدمه بطلب الترشيح.
ومن حيث إنه وقد ذهب الحكم الطعين غير هذا المذهب السابق، فإنه يكون قد أخطأ السبيل، مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغائه، والقضاء مجدداً بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه بقبول أوراق ترشيح المطعون ضده الخامس لعضوية مجلس الشعب، وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.
ومن حيث إن من يخسر الطعن يلزم مصروفاته.

* فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلا، وبإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه، والقضاء مجدداً بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه بقبول ترشيح المطعون ضده الخامس لعضوية مجلس الشعب، وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار، وألزمت المطعون ضدهم المصروفات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار /على فؤاد الخادم رئيس مجلس الدولة و رئيس المحكمة و عضوية السادة الأساتذة المستشارين : رائد / جعفر النفراوى ومحمد عبد الرحمن سلامة وإدوارد غالب سيفين وسامي أحمد محمد الصباغ (نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة)

* الإجراءات :

فى يوم الأحد الموافق 12 مارس سنة 1989 أودعت هيئة قضايا الدولة بصفتها نائبة عن الطاعن قلم كتاب المحكمة الإدارية العليا تقريراً بالطعن فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري بالإسكندرية بجلسة 26/1/1989 فى الدعوى رقم 650 لسنة 39 ق والذي قضى بقبول الدعوى شكلاً وبإلغاء القرار الإداري السلبي المطعون عليه وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.
وطلب الطاعن - فى ختام تقرير الطعن - أن تأمر دائرة فحص الطعون بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه وبإحالة الطعن إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا لتقضى بقبوله شكلاً وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه وبرفض الدعوى وإلزام المطعون ضدها المصروفات.
وقد تم إعلان الطعن على النحو المبين بالأوراق.
وأودعت هيئة مفوضي الدولة تقريراً بالرأي القانوني انتهت فيه إلى طلب الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفى الموضوع برفضه وإلزام الجهة الإدارية المصروفات.
وعينت جلسة 5/2/1996 لنظر الطعن أمام دائرة فحص الطعون التي قررت إحالة الطعن إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا (الدائرة الأولى) موضوع لنظره بجلسة 20/10/1996، وبتلك الجلسة قدم الحاضر عن هيئة قضايا الدولة مذكرة جاء فيها أن المطعون ضدها عجزت عن تقديم المستندات الدالة على إقامة والدها وجدها بالبلاد خلال الفترة من سنة 1914 إلى سنة 1929 وعلى ذلك يكون القرار المطعون فيه صحيحاً، ويكون الحكم المطعون فيه - قد ذهب إلى غير ذلك مخالفاً للقانون ومخطئاً فى تطبيقه حريا بالإلغاء، وتداولت هذه المحكمة نظر الطعن - على النحو الثابت بالأوراق - إلى أن قررت النطق بالحكم فيه بجلسة 
16/2/1997.
وبجلسة اليوم صدر الحكم وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به.

* المحكمة:

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، وسماع المرافعة وبعد المداولة.
من حيث إن الطعن قد استوفى أوضاعه وإجراءاته المقررة قانوناً.
ومن حيث إن عناصر هذه المنازعة تلخص حسبما يبين من الأوراق فى أن المطعون ضدها كانت قد أقامت الدعوى رقم 650 لسنة 39 ق أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري بالإسكندرية بصحيفة أودعت قلم كتاب تلك المحكمة فى 1/1/1985 طلبت فى ختامها الحكم بوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء قرار إسقاط جنسيتها المصرية وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.
وقالت شرحاً لدعواها إنها مصرية الجنسية وتزوجت من سوري سنة 1966 وما زالت بعصمته، وعندما تقدم زوجها لإدارة الجوازات والجنسية بطلب تجديد إقامته وأولاده منها علم بأن وزير الداخلية أسقط جنسية زوجته المدعية، وأن عليها مغادرة البلاد أو تحصل على إقامة مؤقتة، رغم أن زواجها من سوري الجنسية لا يسقط جنسيتها المصرية، فضلاً عن عدم إعلانها بما يفيد إسقاط جنسيتها وأن من حقها أن تظل مصرية.
وعقبت الجهة الإدارية على الدعوى بمذكرة جاء فيها أن المدعية تقدمت بطلب فى 21/9/1968 أعلنت فيه رغبتها الدخول فى جنسية زوجها السوري وأرفقت به ما يفيد اكتسابها جنسية زوجها، ومن ثم تعتبر فاقدة للجنسية المصرية - بفرض ثبوتها - طبقاً للقانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958، وعوملت من ذلك التاريخ على أنها سورية، ولم يصدر قرار بإسقاط جنسيتها.
وأضافت الجهة الإدارية بأن المدعية تقدمت بطلب استرداد الجنسية المصرية فى 5/5/1984 فكلفت بتقديم ما يثبت "الأصل المصري" فتقدمت بشهادة تفيد ميلادها فى 30/5/1946 بالإسكندرية وصورة قيد ميلاد والديها بالإسكندرية فى 9/9/1933 (سواقط قيد) ولم تقدم ما يفيد إقامة والدها وجدها من سنة 1914 إلى سنة 1929 بالبلاد، وقدمت إقراراً بعدم تمكنها من تقديم تلك المستندات ومن ثم لم تتمكن الإدارة من البت فى طلبها.
وقضت المحكمة فى 19/12/1985 بعدم قبول طلب وقف التنفيذ وأمرت بإحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضي الدولة لتحضيرها وإعداد تقرير بالرأي القانوني فيها.
وبجلسة 26/1/1989 أصدرت محكمة القضاء الإداري حكمها المطعون فيه بالطعن الماثل، والذي قضى بإلغاء القرار السلبي المطعون عليه وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار على النحو المبين بالأسباب.
وشيدت المحكمة قضاءها على أن حقيقة طلبات المدعية هي إلغاء قرار الإدارة السلبي بالامتناع عن رد جنسيتها المصرية إليها وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار أخصها استرداد جنسيتها المصرية ومعاملتها وفقاً لذلك وأضافت المحكمة أن الجنسية المصرية - حسبما يبين من ملف المدعية بمصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية - ثابتة للمدعية منذ ميلادها حتى إعلان رغبتها فى اكتساب جنسية زوجها السوري لكي يتسنى لها السفر معه إلى الخارج وأن هذا الثبوت لم يكن محل منازعة قبل فقدها جنسيتها المصرية بإعلانها الرغبة فى الدخول فى جنسية زوجها ومن ثم فإن امتناع الجهة الإدارية عن رد جنسيتها المصرية إليها لعدم تقديم ما يثبت الأصل المصري يكون غير قائم على أساس صحيح مما يتعين الحكم بإلغاء القرار السلبي بالامتناع وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار أخصها أحقية المدعية فى استرداد جنسيتها المصرية.
ومن حيث إن الطعن يقوم على أن الحكم المطعون فيه خرج على مقتضى التطبيق الصحيح لأحكام القانون ذلك أن المطعون ضدها تقدمت لإدارة الجوازات بالإسكندرية بطلب لاسترداد الجنسية المصرية بالتطبيق لأحكام المادة 13/1 من قانون الجنسية رقم 26 لسنة 1975، ولما كانت المطعون ضدها جاءت إلى مصر فى 22/8/ 1973 أثناء قيام الاتحاد الثلاثي بين مصر وسوريا وليبيا حين كان رعايا دول الاتحاد لا يخضعون لقيود الإقامة والتسجيل، وفى عام 1979 - بزوال الاستثناء المتقدم - تقدمت المطعون ضدها إلى إدارة الجوازات بالإسكندرية بطلب تسوية إقامتها بوصفها سورية - وفى 5/5/1984 تقدمت بطلب استرداد الجنسية المصرية، ولما كلفت بتقديم ما يثبت أنها من أصل مصري عجزت عن تقديم المستندات الدالة على ذلك وبالأخص الدالة على إقامة والدها وجدها بالبلاد خلال الفترة من سنة 1914 حتى سنة 1929 مما يجعل القرار المطعون فيه صحيح قانوناً وإذ ذهب الحكم إلى غير ذلك فإنه يكون حريا بالإلغاء.
ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أن المطعون ضدها " أسما محمد عوض" كانت قد تزوجت من محمد حسن سليمان - سوري الجنسية - بموجب عقد زواج رسمي موثق فى 12/3/1966 توثيق الإسكندرية، وبتاريخ 21/9/1968 تقدمت بطلب إلى إدارة جوازات الإسكندرية أقرت بمقتضاه أنها ترغب في الدخول في الجنسية السورية أسوة بزوجها السوري لكي يتسنى لها السفر معه إلى الخارج وقد أفادت سفارة الجمهورية العربية السورية - حسبما هو ثابت بالأوراق - بتاريخ 19/9/1968 أن السيدة / أسما محمد عوض زوجة المواطن السوري محمد حسن سليمان اكتسبت الجنسية العربية السورية.
ومن حيث إن المادة 19 من قانون الجنسية المصرية رقم 82 لسنة 1958 والمعدل بالقانون رقم 282 لسنة 1959 تنص على أن " المرأة المتمتعة بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة التي تتزوج من أجنبي تحتفظ بجنسيتها المذكورة إلا إذا رغبت فى الدخول فى جنسية زوجها وأثبتت رغبتها هذه عند الزواج أو أثناء قيام الزوجية وكان قانون زوجها يدخلها فى جنسيته".
ومن حيث إن الفقرة الأولى من المادة (12) من قانون الجنسية المصرية رقم 26 لسنة 1975 - وهى المقابلة للمادة 19 من القانون الملغى رقم 82 لسنة 1958 تنص على أن " المصرية التي تتزوج من أجنبي تظل محتفظة بجنسيتها المصرية إلا إذا رغبت فى اكتساب جنسية زوجها وأثبتت رغبتها هذه عند الزواج أو أثناء الزوجية وكان قانون جنسية زوجها يدخلها فى هذه الجنسية..."
وتنص المادة (13) من القانون المشار إليه رقم 26 لسنة 1975 على أنه "يجوز للمصرية التي فقدت جنسيتها طبقاً للفقرة الأولى من المادة (11) والفقرة الأولى من المادة (12) أن تسترد الجنسية المصرية إذا طلبت ذلك ووافق وزير الداخلية ..."
أ - ومن حيث إنه يبين من النصوص المشار إليها أن الزوجة المصرية التي تتزوج من أجنبي يحق لها الدخول فى جنسية زوجها إذا كان قانون جنسيته يسمح لها بذلك وإذا أعلنت عن رغبتها هذه عند الزواج أو أثناء الزوجية ومن ناحية أخرى فإنه يجوز للزوجة المصرية التي فقدت جنسيتها نتيجة لدخولها جنسية الزوج الأجنبي أن تسترد الجنسية المصرية متى طلبت ذلك ووافق وزير الداخلية.
ومن حيث إن الثابت بالأوراق أن المطعون ضدها أصلاً مصرية الجنسية حسبما هو ثابت من شهادة ميلادها التي جاء بها أن اسمها " أسمه" مولودة في 30/5/1946 بمحافظة الإسكندرية من أب مسلم مصري الجنسية وأنها مقيدة بدفتر واقعات الميلاد بمكتب صحة الجمرك بمحافظة الإسكندرية - ويبين من ملف المدعية بمصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية أن المطعون ضدها كانت قد تقدمت بطلب الإذن لها بالإقامة بتاريخ 21/1/1968 وتأشر على طلبها بالآتي " المذكورة أصلاً مصرية من مواليد سنة 1946 وتزوجت من سوري وأنجبت منه طفلين سنة 1967 ، سنة 1968 على التوالي وقد اكتسبت الجنسية السورية بالزواج، وتقدمت بطلب لمنحها إقامة بوصفها سورية وأنها تعد بذلك فاقدة للجنسية المصرية طبقاً للمادة 19 من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 بإعلانها تنازلها عن الجنسية المصرية، وتمت الموافقة على منحها إقامة أسوة بزوجها مع إرسال شهادة ميلادها إلى مصلحة الأحوال المدنية لتعديل جنسيتها ويبين من الأوراق الموجودة بملف المدعية أن مصلحة الأحوال المدنية ردت على مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية بأن الجنسية الثابتة بشهادة ميلاد - المطعون ضدها - هي جنسية الوالد وهذه الجنسية صحيحة حيث يتمتع والدها فعلاً بالجنسية المصرية في تاريخ ميلادها فتعتبر داخلة في الجنسية المصرية…. ولا يجوز إجراء أي تعديل ببيان الجنسية ... لأن أي تعديل يطرأ على جنسية المولودة لأي سبب بعد تاريخ ميلادها لا يؤثر فى واقعة الميلاد ... "
ومن حيث إنه يستفاد من الوقائع المشار إليها أن المطعون ضدها أصلاً مصرية الجنسية وأن هذه الجنسية ثابتة لها منذ ميلادها، حتى إعلان رغبتها في الدخول في جنسية زوجها السوري وتنازلها عن جنسيتها المصرية فإذا كان ذلك وكانت المطعون ضدها قد تقدمت بطلب مؤرخ 5/5/1984 لاسترداد جنسيتها المصرية التي فقدتها بالزواج من أجنبي، إعمالا لنص المادة (13) من قانون الجنسية رقم 26 لسنة 1975 فإنه ما كان يجوز للجهة الإدارية أن تمتنع عن رد الجنسية المصرية بمقولة إن المطعون ضدها عجزت عن تقديم ما يفيد إقامة جدها ووالدها فى البلاد منذ سنة 1914 إلى سنة 1929، ذلك لأن المطعون ضدها لا تطلب الدخول فى الجنسية المصرية ومن ثم يتعين توافر الشروط اللازمة لذلك، وإنما غاية ما تطلبه هو إعمال حكم المادة (13) من قانون الجنسية رقم 26 لسنة 1975 الذي يجيز لمثلها - المصرية التي تزوجت من أجنبي ودخلت فى جنسية زوجها وتنازلت عن جنسيتها - استرداد جنسيتها المصرية متى طلبت ذلك ووافق وزير الداخلية فالمطعون ضدها أصلاً مصرية الجنسية ولم تنازعها الجهة الإدارية فى تلك الجنسية والثابتة لها أصلاً حسبما هو مبين بالأوراق وعلى النحو المشار إليه بالوقائع سالفة الذكر، ومن ثم فإنه لا يجوز للجهة الإدارية الامتناع عن رد جنسيتها المصرية التي ليست محل منازعة قبل فقدها إياها بالزواج من أجنبي.
ب- ومن حيث إنه ولئن كان قانون الجنسية رقم 26 لسنة 1975 ناط بوزير الداخلية سلطة الموافقة أو عدم الموافقة على طلب استرداد الزوجة لجنسيتها المصرية المفقودة بإعلان رغبتها فى الدخول فى جنسية زوجها الأجنبى وذلك للأسباب التي يقدرها الوزير، إلا أن ذلك لا يخل بحق القضاء فى رقابة الأسباب للتحقق من صحة قيامها ومدى مطابقتها للقانون ولما كان ذلك وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن امتناع الجهة الإدارية عن رد الجنسية المصرية فى الحالة الماثلة مرجعه إلى أن المطعون ضدها عجزت عن تقديم ما يفيد الأصل المصرى وما يثبت إقامة والدها وجدها بالبلاد من سنة 1914 حتى سنة 1929 وهو الأمر غير المنصوص عليه قانوناً فى حالة طلب استرداد الجنسية المصرية طالما أن الجنسية المصرية المفقودة بالزواج من أجنبى لم تكن قبل فقدها مثار أى منازعة من قبل الجهة الإدارية، وطالما أن الأوراق تفصح عن ثبوت تلك الجنسية، الأمر الذي يترتب عليه أن امتناع الجهة الإدارية عن رد الجنسية المصرية إلى المطعون ضدها غير قائم على أساس صحيح من القانون، وهو ما ذهب إليه الحكم المطعون فيه وبحق، مما يجعل النعى عليه غير سديد.
ومن حيث إن من خسر الدعوى يلزم بمصروفاتها عملاً بنص المادة 184 من قانون المرافعات.

* فلهذه الأسباب:

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلاً ورفضه موضوعاً وألزمت الجهة الإدارية المصروفات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً 
برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار يوسف إبراهيم الشناوى رئيس مجلس الدولة وعضوية السادة الأساتذة محمد محمد عبد المجيد وعزيز بشاى سيدهم والدكتور حسين توفيق وحسن حسنين على. المستشارين.

* إجراءات الطعن

فى يوم الإثنين الموافق 14/7/1980 أودعت إدارة قضايا الحكومة نائبة عن رئيس الجمهورية ووزير الداخلية قلم كتاب المحكمة الإدارية العليا تقرير طعن قيد فى جدولها برقم 1432 لسنة 26 ق عليا ضد ايلى فيليب كافورى ونادية جوزيف كافورى وعايدة لندا ايلى كافورى واليزابيث ماجدة ايلى كافورى وهدى جورجيت ايلى كافورى - فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى دائرة العقود الإدارية والتعويضات بجلسة 18/5/1980 فى الدعوكى رقم 1514 لسنة 30 ق المقامة من المطعون ضدهم والذى قضى بإلزام وزير الداخلية بصفته بأن يدفع إلى المدعين خمسة آلاف جنيه مع إلزامه بالمصروفات، وطلبت الطاعنة للأسباب الواردة فى تقرير الطعن الحكم بصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه حتى يفصل فى موضوع الطعن وبقبول الطعن شكلاً وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه وبرفض دعوى المطعون ضدهم وإلزامهم بالمصروفات عن الدرجتين. وقد أعلن المطعون ضدهم بتقرير الطعن فى 15/9/1980 وعقبت هيئة مفوضى الدولة على الطعن بتقرير بالرأى القانونى مسبباً ارتأت به الحكم برفض طلب وقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه وبقبول الطعن شكلاً وبرفضه موضوعاً وإلزام الطاعنين بصفتهما بالمصروفات. وفى يوم الأربعاء 16/7/1980 أودع الوكيل عن المدعين ايلى فيليب كافورى، ونادية جوزيف كافورى، وعايدة لندا كافورى، واليزابيث ماجدة ايلى كافورى وهدى جورجيت ايلى كافورى - قلم كتاب المحكمة الإدارية العليا تقرير طعن قيد فى جدول المحكمة برقم 1435 لسنة 26 ق عليا ضد وزير الداخلية فى الحكم المطعون فيه بموجب الطعن رقم 1432 لسنة 26 ق عليا سالف الذكر. وطلب فيه الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفى الموضوع بتعديل الحكم المطعون فيه وإلزام المطعون ضده ( وزير الداخلية ) بأن يؤدى للطاعنيـن مبلـغ مائـة ألف جنيـه ( 100.000 جنيه ) على سبيل التعويض مع المصروفات عن الدرجتين. وقد أعلن تقرير الطعن إلى إدارة قضايا الحكومة فى 28/8/1980، وعقبت هيئة مفوضى الدولة على الطعن بتقرير بالرأى القانونى مسبباً ارتأت به الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلاً وبرفضه موضوعاً وإلزام الطاعنين بالمصروفات. وتحدد لنظر الطعنين أمام دائرة فحص الطعون بهذه المحكمة جلـسة 4/10/1982 وفيها قررت ضم الطعن رقم 1435 لسنة 26 ق عليا إلى الطعن رقم 1432 لسنة 26 ق عليا وبجلسة 1/11/1982 قررت الدائرة إحالة الطعنين إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا ( الدائرة الأولى ) لنظرهما بجلسة 4/12/82 وفيها نظرت المحكمة الطعنين وسمعت ما رأت سماعه من ايضاحات ذوى الشأن وقررت إرجاء إصدار الحكم فى الطعنين إلى جلسة اليوم، وفيها صدر الحكم وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به.

* المحكمة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الايضاحات، وبعد المداولة.
من حيث أن الطعنين قد استوفيا أوضاعهما الشكلية.
ومن حيث أن عناصر هذه المنازعة حسبما يبين من أوراق الطعن تتحصل فى أن المدعين ايلى فيليب كافورى - ونادية جوزيف كافورى - وعايدة لندا ايلى كافورى - واليزابيث ماجده ايلى كافورى - وهدى جورجيت ايلى كافورى أقاموا الدعوى رقم 1514 لسنة 30 ق بصحيفة أودعت قلم كتاب محكمة القضاء الإدارى فى 17/6/1967 ضد رئيس الجمهورية ووزير الداخلية وطلبوا فيها الحكم بإلزام الحكومة بأن تؤدى لهم مبلغ مائة ألف جنيه 100.000ج على سبيل التعويض عما نالهم من أضرار مادية وأدبية مع المصروفات. وقالوا فى شرح الدعوى أنه فى 25/10/1961 صدر الأمر رقم 140 لسنة 1961 بفرض الحراسة على أموال وممتلكات السيد / ايلى كافورى المدعى الأول وأسرته المكونة من باقى المدعين. وفى 31/12/1961 تقدم السيد / ايلى كافورى بطلب إلى الحارس العام بالأذن له بالعمل فى لبنان وبإعطائه شهادة بالموافقة على سفره لتقديمها إلى الجوازات والجنسية. وفى 22/1 سنة 1962 أخطرت الحراسة العامة إدارة الجوازات والجنسية بأنها لا تمانع من سفر ايلى كافورى للعمل فى الخارج. وفى 24/1/1962 طلب ايلى كافورى من وزير الداخلية الأذن له بالسفر للعمل فى الخارج، وصدرت الموافقة على الطلب وسافر المدعى الأول إلى لبنان فى 6/4/1962 بتأشيرة خروج عمل مؤرخة 5/4/1962. وفى سنة 1965 صدر القرار الجمهورى برقم 1146 بإسقاط جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة عن ايلى كافورى وأسرته (باقى المدعين) وكان ذلك بناء على معلومات الإدارة من أنه غادر البلاد فى 15/1/1958 إلى بيروت ولم يعد إلى مصر حال كونه من الموضوعين تحت الحراسة بالأمر رقم 140 لسنة 1961. وفى سنة 1970 تقدم ايلى كافورى بشكوى إلى وزير الداخلية نفى فيها عن نفسه تهمة مغادرة البلاد دون إذن أو رفضه العودة إليها مؤكداً على أنه غادرها بعلم وموافقة السلطات المختصة للعمل فى الخارج وطلب إعادة جنسيته المصرية إليه وقامت إدارة الوثائق والجنسية بفحص الطلب وقدمت مذكرة جاء فيها أن المدعى الأول سافر إلى لبنان فى 6/4/1967 للعمل بموافقة الحراسة العامة وأن الحراسة العامة طلبت من رئيس مجلس الوزراء إسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنه فوافق على ذلك وصدر القرار الجمهورى رقم 1146 لسنة 1965 بإسقاط الجنسية عنه طبقاً للمادة 63 من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 لمغادرته البلاد بنية عدم العودة وأن قرار إسقاط الجنسية صدر باطلاً لأن الحراسة رفعت طلب إسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المدعى الأول إلى رئيس مجلس الوزراء مباشرة دون الرجوع إلى مصلحة الهجرة والجوازات والجنسية وهى الجهة المختصة أصلاً ببحث مشروعية أسباب إسقاط الجنسية وأن المدعى الأول سافر إلى الخارج للعمل وليس بنية عدم العودة وكان ذلك بعلم الحراسة العامة ذاتها وقد كلف المدعى الأول بالعودة عن طريق الجريدة الرسمية رغم أن عنوانه فى لبنان معروف ولم يتلق اخطاراً بالعودة. وبعرض الأمر على إدارة الفتوى المختصة رأت أن قرار إسقاط الجنسية عن المدعى صدر فى حالة لا يجوز صدوره فيها الأمر الذى يجوز معه سحبه دون التقيد بالمواعيد المقررة للسحب لأنه لا ينشئ مركز ذاتى تتعلق به حقوق ذوى الشأن وبعرض الأمر على وزير الداخلية أبقى قرار إسقاط الجنسية الباطل وبإعادة عرض الموضوع بعد سنوات رأى وزير الداخلية سحب قرار إسقاط الجنسية لمخالفته القانون ثم صدر القرار الجمهورى فى سنة 1972 بسحب قرار إسقاط الجنسية لصدوره فى غير الحالات المقررة لصدوره قانوناً، فكأن الإدارة قد سلمت بأن قرار إسقاط الجنسية عن الطالبين رقم 1146 لسنة 1965 قد صدر باطلاً ومشوباً بسوء استعمال السلطة، وقد لحق الطالبين من جراء قرار إسقاط جنسيتهم سنة 1965 أضرار مادية وأدبية منها حرمانهم من العودة إلى وطنهم مصر من سنة 1965 إلى 1972 حين صدر قرار رئيس الجمهورية بسحب قرار إسقاط الجنسية، وحرمانهم أيضاً وخاصة رب العائلة ايلى كافورى من العودة إلى ممارسة نشاطه فى مصر بالنظر إلى ماضيه وخبرته فى ميدان الأعمال الحرة وحرمانهم من مسكنهم الوحيد فى مصر وهو الفيلا رقم 28 شارع العروبة بمصر الجديدة والمملوكة للسيدة / نادية جوزيف كافورى زوجة الطالب الأول وقد اتخذت بعض مراكز القوى من قرار إسقاط الجنسية الباطل وحرمان المدعين من العودة إلى مصر ذريعة للاستيلاء على المسكن والاستمرار فى شغله حتى الآن بينما يعانى المدعون من مشكلات السكن فى الشقق المفروشة. ويحق للمدعين طلب التعويض عن كافة الأضرار الأدبية والمالية التى نالتهم من جراء إسقاط جنسيتهم الباطل، ويقدرون التعويض بمبلغ 100.000 ج مائة ألف جنيه.
وعقبت وزارة الداخلية على الدعوى فقالت أن السيد/ ايلى فيليب كافورى من مواليد الأسكندرية سنة 1918 مسيحى الديانة ، وقد اعتبر داخلاً فى الجنسية المصرية بحكم القانون طبقاً للمادة الأولى من المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 وقد ورد لمصلحة الهجرة والجوازات والجنسية كتاب المباحث العامة رقم 1400 لسنة 1964 المؤرخ 23/1/1964 يتضمن أنه مدرج بسجل العزل السياسى وورد كتاب وزير الداخلية رقم 42/4394 المؤرخ 7/9/1964 مرفقاً به صورة خطاب مدير مكتب رئيس مجلس الوزراء بالموافقة على اسقاط جنسية جمهورية مصر عن المدعى الأول، وبعض الأمر على إدارة الفتوى المختصة أفادت بأن المادة 23 من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 المعدل بالقانون رقم 282 لسنة 1959 تقضى بأنه يجوز بقرار مسبب من رئيس الجمهورية لأسباب هامة يقدرها اسقاط جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة عن كل شخص متمتع بها يكون قد غادر مصر بقصد عدم العودة إذا جاوزت غيبته فى الخارج ستة أشهر وذلك بعد إخطاره بالعودة إذا لم يرد أو إذا رد بأسباب غير مقنعة خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ إخطاره والمدعى الأول غادر مصر فى 15/1/1958 دون أن يحصل على ترخيص بالمغادرة أو العمل من الأمن العام ومضى على مغادرته البلاد أكثر من ستة أشهر، وهو ما يؤكد انصراف نيته إلى مغادرة البلاد نهائياً. لذلك فإنه يجوز للإدارة استصدار قرار من رئيس الجمهورية باسقاط جنسية مصر عنه وفقاً لحكم المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 282 لسنة 1959 بعد اتباع الإجراءات المنصوص عليها فى المادة 23 من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 ومنها إخطاره بالعودة واسقاط الجنسية عن المدعى الأول يتضمن سقوطها عن زوجته وأولاده القصر المغادرين البلاد وفقاً لحكم المادة 24 من القانون المذكور. وبناء على هذا النظر صدر القرار الجمهورى رقم 1146 لسنة 1965 فى 17/4/1965 باسقاط الجنسية عن المدعى الأول لأنه غادر مصر بنية عدم العودة وجاوزت غيبته فى الخارج ستة أشهر ولم يعد رغم إخطاره خلال ثلاثة أشهر وادرج اسمه فى قائمة الممنوعين عن الدخول. وقد تقدم المدعى بالتماس عن طريق القنصلية المصرية فى بيروت لإعادة النظر فى اسقاط الجنسية عنه، وتبين للمصلحة من فحص الأوراق أن المدعى الأول قدم طلباً فى 22/3/1960 للسماح له بالسفر إلى الخارج لقضاء بعض المصالح الخاصة بعمله، ووافقت الحراسة على سفر المدعى إلى لبنان بناء على طلب لحصوله على عمل فى لبنان من 1/1/1962 وسافر المدعى إلى لبنان فى 6/4/1962 بموافقة الحراسة العامة ورغم ذلك رفعت الحراسة مذكرة إلى رئيس الوزراء بطلب اسقاط الجنسية عنه وقد استصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء القرار الجمهورى باسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المدعى وخلصت مذكرة مصلحة جوازات السفر والجنسية إلى اعتبار قرار اسقاط الجنسية عن المدعى قراراً باطلاً وطلبت سحبه إذا وافقت وزارة الداخلية. وباستطلاع رأى مجلس الدولة أوضح أن المدعى غادر البلاد فى سنة 1962 بموافقة الجهات المختصة بعد حصوله على عقد عمل فى لبنان. ومناط اسقاط الجنسية المصرية وفقاً لحكم المادة 23 من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 هو انصراف نية المغادر إلى مغادرة البلاد نهائياً. وقد سافر المدعى إلى لبنان فى 6/4/1982 بموافقة الحراسة العامة بعد أن أثبت أن سفره كان للعمل ( تعاقد شخصى ) ولذلك يكون اسقاط الجنسية المصرية على ايلى فيليب كافورى قد تم فى غير الحالات المقررة قانوناً لإسقاط الجنسية، الأمر الذى يجوز معه للحكومة سحب قرار اسقاط الجنسية دون التقيد بأية مواعيد وقد صدر القرار الجمهورى رقم 162 لسنة 1973 فى 13/2/1973 بسحب القرار الجمهورى رقم 1146 لسنة 1965 فيما تضمنه من اسقاط الجنسية عن المدعى، ويتضح مما تقدم أن قرار اسقاط الجنسية عن المدعى تم بناء على مذكرة الحراسة العامة، وسفر المدعى إلى لبنان لم يكن بنيه مغادرة البلاد نهائياً ولكن كان للعمل بموافقة الحراسة العامة ذاتها، وقد تبين لوزارة الداخلية عند إعادة بحث الموضوع أن اسقاط الجنسية عن المدعى كان بناء على معلومات خاطئة لم تكن تعلمها وزارة الداخلية التى سارعت إلى مجلس الدولة بالوقائع الصحيحة طالبة رأيه فأفتاها بسحب قرار اسقاط الجنسية وصدر القرار الجمهورى بسحب قرار اسقاط الجنسية بعد ثورة التصحيح. فوزارة الداخلية لم تخطئ ولكنها تصرفت بناء على المعلومات التى توافرت لديها وعندما اتضحت لها الحقيقة بادرت إلى التصحيح وسحب القرار حتى تعود الجنسية إلى صاحبها وفى ذلك تعويض عينى كاف بما لا يدع مجالاً للتعويض النقدى وخلصت الحكومة إلى طلب الحكم برفض الدعوى بطلب التعويض النقدى وإلزام المدعين بالمصروفات.
وبجلسة 18/5/1980 قضت محكمة القضاء الإدارى للمدعين بإلزام وزارة الداخلية بأن تدفع لهم خمسة آلاف جنيه على سبيل التعويض والمصروفات، وأقامت المحكمة هذا القضاء على أساس أنه صدر قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1146 لسنة 1965 فى 27/4/1965 باسقاط الجنسية عن المدعى الأول لمغادرته البلاد بنية عدم العودة وجاوزت غيبته فى الخارج ستة أشهر وهو لم يعد رغم إخطاره بالعودة خلال ثلاثة أشهر وتضيف المحكمة أن المدعى الأول كان قد حصل على عقد عمل بالخارج وغادر البلاد سنة 1962 بموافقة السلطات المختصة وأنه لم يخطر بالعودة على عنوانه المعروف لدى الإدارة وإنما تم إخطاره عن طريق النشر بالجريدة الرسمية. وهذا الإجراء لا تجيزه المادة 43 من قانون الجنسية رقم 82 لسنة 1958 الذى كان سارياً إلا إذا امتنع الشخص عن تسلم الإخطار بالعودة أو لم يكن له محل إقامة معروف فى الخارج. وترتب على اسقاط الجنسية عن المدعى الأول اسقاطها عن عائلته طبقاً لحكم المادة 24 من قانون الجنسية رقم 82 لسنة 1958 وأكدت المحكمة عدم مشروعية القرار الجمهورى رقم 1146 لسنة 1965 باسقاط الجنسية عن المدعين، كما أكدت ما كان من مسلك الإدارة بإغفال واقعة حاسمة فى دلالتهما وهى ما كان من سفر المدعى الأول إلى لبنان بعد حصوله على تأشيرة خروج للعمل سنة 1962 بينما الثابت أن مصلحة الجوازات والجنسية كانت تذكر فى مكاتباتها السابقة على صدور قرار اسقاط الجنسية أن المدعى غادر البلاد فى 15/1/1958 فضلاً عن اخطاره بالعودة عن طريق النشر بالجريدة الرسمية فى الواقعة الذى أقرت الإدارة فيه بمعرفتها عنوان المدعى الأول فى الخارج الأمر الذى ينحدر بتصرف الإدارة إلى الخطأ الجسيم. وأضافت المحكمة أن المدعى الأول وزوجته قد اكتسبا الجنسية اللبنانية فى 4/9/1971 وبذلك يكونا مع بناتهما قد عاشوا من تاريخ اسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنهم وحتى تاريخ كسبهم الجنسية اللبنانية بصفة عديمى الجنسية بعد حرمانهم من شرف الانتماء إلى دولتهم. ولذلك يكون قد أصاب المدعين ضرر أدبى حقيقى ولا يكفى لجبر هذا الضرر صدور القرار الجمهورى رقم 163 لسنة 1973 بسحب قرار اسقاط الجنسية وان كان هذا القرار يجبر جانباً من الأضرار، وقدرت المحكمة التعويض عن الأضرار الأدبية التى أصابت المدعين بمبلغ خمسة آلاف جنيه. أما عن الضرر المادى فإن قرار إسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المدعى الأول لم يحرمه من فرص العمل والكسب بمصر، وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة لباقى المدعين الأمر الذى قضت معه المحكمة برفض طلب التعويض المادى. أما حرمان المدعية الثانية من مسكنها فليس مرده إلى قرار اسقاط الجنسية عنها بالتبعية لاسقاطها عن زوجها ولكن أساسه التصرف الذى قامت به الجهة القائمة على تنفيذ القرار بفرض الحراسة على المدعى الأول وعائلته، والنعى على هذا التصرف وطلب التعويض عنه يكون باختصام جهاز تصفية الحراسات عن المدعين، إذ لا اعتداد فى مجال طلب التعويض عن الأضرار المترتبة على قرار اسقاط الجنسية عن المدعين بالأضرار التى أصابتهم من جراء فرض الحراسة عليهم.
ويقوم طعن الحكومة ( رقم 1432 لسنة 26ق عليا ) على أساس أن وزارة الداخلية قد تجمعت لديها المعلومات والأسباب المبررة لاتخاذ قرار اسقاط الجنسية فقد أفادت المباحث العامة بأن المدعى الأول مدرج بسجل العزل السياسى ولم تخطر وزارة الداخلية بواقعة موافقة الحراسة على سفر المدعى للعمل فى الخارج، كما أن غيبة المدعى بالخارج استطالت دون أن يعود ولم يستجب لاخطاره بالعودة ولذلك اطمأنت وزارة الداخلية إلى سلامة الإجراءات التى اتخذتها على أساس أن مغادرة المدعى وأسرته البلاد كان بنية عدم العودة خاصة وأن وزارة الداخلية استطلعت رأى إدارة الفتوى المختصة فأفادتها بصحة تصرفها باسقاط الجنسية عن المدعين. ولم يصدر قرار سحب قرار اسقاط الجنسية لعدم مشروعية قرار اسقاط الجنسية ولكه صدر فى إطار سياسية فتح الباب أمام أولئك الذين اسقطت عنهم الجنسية لكى يعودوا إلى مصر ويشاركوا فى مسيرة التنمية فيها وذلك بسحب قرارات اسقاط الجنسية عنهم لعدم وجود نص فى القانون المعمول به سنة 1973 يسمح برد الجنسية وقرار اسقاط الجنسية عن المدعين صدر سليماً بما لا يوجب التعويض عنه، كما أن إعادة الجنسية المصرية إلى المدعى وأسرته بالقرار الجمهورى رقم 163 لسنة 1963 يتضمن تعويضاً عينياً كافياً لا يصح معه التعويض بمقابل نقدى.
ويقوم طعن المدعين ( رقم 1435 لسنة 26 ق عليا ) على أساس أن تقدير التعويض بمبلغ خمسة آلاف جنيه (5000ج) هو بغير شبهة ووفقاً لجميع مقاييس التقدير يعتبر أقل من القليل مما يستحق المدعون خاصة بعد تدهور القوة الشرائية للعملة. وقد أخطأ الحكم المطعون فيه بإطراحه طلب التعويض عن الأضرار المادية التى أصابت المدعين من جراء حرمانهم من فوضى استثمار خبرته السابقة فى مجال السياحة والنقل، وهو وإن كان أمراً محتملاً، إلا أن تفويت الفرصة أمر محقق وليس ما يمنع من حسابها ضمن عناصر التعويض. وأخطأ الحكم المطعون فيه طلب التعويض عن الأضرار المادية التى أصابت المدعين من جراء الاستيلاء على مسكنهم الوحيد وحرمانهم من الانتفاع به والاستيلاء على ما كان به من منقولات ورياش ثمينة بمقولة أن هذا التصرف قد تم نتيجة فرض الحراسة على المدعين، وذلك رغم ما أوضحه المدعون من أن قرار تأجير المسكن للغير كان على أساس أبعاد المدعين عن مصر واسقاط جنسيتهم.
ومن حيث أن المادة 23 من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 بشأن جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة المعدل بالقانون رقم 282 لسنة 1959 تجيز بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية لأسباب هامة يقدرها إسقاط جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة عن كل شخص متمتع بها يكون قد غادر الجمهورية بقصد عدم العودة إذا جاوزت غيبته فى الخارج ستة أشهر وذلك بعد إخطاره بالعودة إذا لم يرد أو رد بأسباب غير مقنعة خلال ثلاثة أشهر من تاريخ إخطاره. فإذا امتنع عن تسلم الإخطار أو لم يعرف له محل إقامة اعتبر النشر عن ذلك فى الجريدة الرسمية بمثابة الإخطار. وتقضى المادة 23 بأن يترتب على اسقاط الجنسية عن صاحبها فى الحالة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 23 أن تسقط الجنسية أيضاً عن زوجته وأولاده القصر المغادرين معه. والثابت من الأوراق بيقين أن المدعى الأول ايلى فيليب ضاهر كافورى من مواليد الأسكندرية سنة 1918 وهو مصر الجنسية من أصل لبنانى وقد فرضت الحراسة على أمواله وممتلكاته وأموال زوجته وأولاده بالأمر رقم 140 لسنة 1961 الصادر فى 25/10/1961، وفى 31/12/1961 طلب المدعى من الحارس العام الإذن له بالسفر إلى لينان للعمل وإعطائه شهادة بالموافقة على سفره ليقدمها إلى إدارة الجوازات والجنسية. وقد وافقت الحراسة العامة على سفر المدعى الأول للعمل فى الخارج وأخطرته بهذه الموافقة إدارة الجوازات والجنسية وطلب المدعى من وزارة الداخلية الإذن له بالسفر إلى الخارج بقصد العمل، ووافقت وزارة الداخلية على طلبه ومنحته تأشيرة خروج للعمل بالخارج مؤرخة 5/4/1962 وسافر المدعى مغادراً أرض مصر فى 6/4/1962 بتأشيرة خروج للعمل صادرة بناء على موافقة الحراسة العامة على سفره إلى لبنان للعمل هناك. وقد تبودلت خطابات بين المباحث العامة فرع النشاط الداخلى (معتقلات) وبين الحراسة العامة ووزارة الداخلية ومكتب رئيس مجلس الوزراء حول النظر فى اسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المدعى الأول لإقامته فى الخارج وانصراف نيته إلى عدم العودة إلى مصر وكان ذلك فى سنة 1964 وقد أفاد قسم المراقبة بمصلحة الجوازات والجنسية رداً على السؤال عن تحركات المدعى بأنه - أى المدعى - غادر الوطن فى 15/1/1958 إلى بيروت بتأشيرة خروج رقم 586/ القاهرة مؤرخة 12/1/1958 ولم يستدل على عودته إلى الوطن، فأخطر بالعودة إلى مصر عن طريق النشر فى الجريدة الرسمية بحجة عدم وجود عنوان معروف له بالخارج، ووافق رئيس مجلس الوزراء على اسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المدعى وأفتت إدارة الفتوى المختصة فى أكتوبر سنة 1964 بأنه لما كان المدعى الأول قد غادر البلاد فى 15/1/1958 دون أن يحصل على تصريح بالمغادرة أو العمل من الأمن العام ومضى على مغادرته البلاد أكثر من ستة أشهر فإن نيته تكون قد انصرفت إلى المغادرة النهائية ويجوز اسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنه بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية. وبالفعل صدر القرار الجمهورى رقم 1146 لسنة 1965 فى 27/4/1965 باسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المدعى لأنه يقيم بالخارج وغادر البلاد بنية عدم العودة إليها وجاوزت غيبته فى الخارج ستة أشهر ولم يعد رغم إخطاره بالعودة خلال ثلاثة أشهر - وذلك محافظة على سلامة الجمهورية وأمنها وسلامتها. وقد تظلم المدعى من هذا القرار وتبين للإدارة أن المدعى غادر البلاد فى 6/4/1962 بعد أن أحصل على إذن من الحراسة العامة بسفره، وان مغادرته البلاد كانت بقصد العمل فى لبنان، وان رقم تأشيرة خروجه من مصر هو 852 عمل بمستندات (ع.ح) فى 5/4/1962 وأنها صدرت بموافقة الحراسة العامة بعد أن قدم المدعى ( المستندات المثبـتـة لطلب سفره بقصد العمل فى لبنان ( تعاقد شخصى ) وكان سفره إلى لبنان بموافقة الحراسة العامة. وعند ذلك أفتت إدارة الفتوى فى ضوء الوقائع الصحيحة بأن قرار اسقاط الجنسية عن المدعى قد صدر فى غير الحالات المقررة لذلك قانوناً وهو قرار غير مشروع ويجوز سحبه فى أى وقت دون التقيد بالمواعيد المقررة لسحب القرارات الإدارية غير المشروعة ثم صدر القرار الجمهورى رقم 163 لسنة 1973 فى 13/2/1973 بسحب قرار رئيس الجمهورية رقم 1146 لسنة 65 فيما تضمنه من اسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المدعى. وليس من ريب أن القرار الجمهورى رقم 1146 لسنة 1965 الصادر فى 27/4/1965 باسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المدعى يتسم بعدم المشروعية لمخالفته حكم المادة 23 من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 المعدل بالقانون رقم 282 لسنة 1959 ذلك أن الثابت بيقين أن المدعى غادر مصر فى 6/4/1962 بقصد العمل فى لبنان بموافقة الحراسة العامة ووزارة الداخلية على سفره إلى الخارج لهذا الغرض، ومن ثم لا تتوافر فى حقه واقعة مغادرة البلاد بقصد عدم العودة - وهى التى تبرر مع توافر باقى شروط المادة 23 من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 اسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المواطن. وليس من ريب إن القرار الجمهورى باسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المدعى والمتسم بعدم المشروعية لفساد سببه وقيامه على واقعات غير صحيحة. قد الحق أبلغ الأضرار الأدبية بالمدعى وأسرته. فحرمه وحرمهم من شرف الانتماء إلى مصر - الدولة والشعب وعراقة التاريخ وتجاريب الحاضر والأمانى القومية فى تحقيق مستقبل أفضل وأسقطه فى بئر المحرومين من الجنسية المهددين بعدم القرار فى أية دولة فى العالم - إلا فى حدود ما يتسامح فيه بالنسبة لعديمى الجنسية، ومما يؤكد هذه الأضرار الأدبية أن المدعى لم يتقبل ساكتاً صدور قرار رئيس الجمهورية الصادر باسقاط الجنسية عنه، ولكنه دافع عن حقه فى الجنسية المصرية فتظلم وقدم الشكاوى وبين وجه الحق فيما التبس على الإدارة استخلاصه من الوقائع الصحيحة، وانتجت طعناته المتكررة على قرار رئيس الجمهورية باسقاط الجنسية عنه صدور القرار الجمهورى رقم 163 لسنة 1973 بسحب القرار الجمهورى رقم 1146 لسنة 1965 فيما تضمنه من اسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنه. ولا يغنى المدعى عن حقه فى التعويض عن هذه الأضرار الأدبية ولا يجبرها مجرد صدور قرار رئيس الجمهورية بسحب قرار اسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنه وما ترتب على ذلك من السماح للمدعى بالعودة إلى مصر مرة ثانية بوصفه مصرياً وهو ما قضى به بحق الحكم بالعودة إلى مصر ثانية بوصفه مصرياً وهو ما قضى به بحق الحكم المطعون فيه. ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن المدعى غادر مصر إلى لبنان فى 6/4/1962 بقصد العمل هناك بناء على تعاقد شخصى، وكان الثابت أن المدعى حصل وهو فى لبنان على جنسية لبنان وعمل هناك، وكان المدعى قد أقر فى تظلماته من قرار رئيس الجمهورية باسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنه بأنه قد ترك مصر تحت ضغط الحاجة إلى العمل من أجل العيش إذ أجبرته الحراسة على ترك عمله الذى كان يتعيش منه ولم تصرح له بالعمل فى مصر وأنه عثر على عمل له فى لبنان، وعلى ذلك فإن قرار رئيس الجمهورية باسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المدعى لم يحرمه من فرص العمل فى مصر، فقد حرم المدعى من العمل من جراء فرض الحراسة على أمواله وممتلكاته، ولم يثبت من الأوراق أن زوجة المدعى وبناته قد حرم من العمل فى مصر من جراء اسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنهم بالتبعية لاسقاطها عن المدعى الأول زوج المدعية الثانية ووالد باقى المدعيات، والثابت بإقرار المدعى نفسه أنه عمل فى لبنان حيث حصل على جنسية لبنان، أما عن حرمان المدعين من مسكنهم الوحيد فى مصر وهو الفيلا رقم 28 شارع العروبة بمصر الجديدة والمملوكة للمدعية الثانية زوجة المدعى الأول فكان نتيجة لفرض الحراسة على أموال وممتلكات المدعى وزوجته وبناته الثلاث، وقد تصرفت الحراسة العامة فى العقار بالبيع إلى شركة مصر للتأمين فى 10/4/1963 قبل صدور القرار الجمهورى رقم 1146 لسنة 1965 فى 27/4/1965 باسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المدعى وعلى ذلك تنحصر الوقائع الموجبة للتعويض والمترتبة على القرار الجمهورى غير المشروع باسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المدعى فى الأضرار الأدبية وحدها، وهى حرمان المدعى وأسرته وهم فى لبنان من الانتماء السياسى والمصيرى لمصر، ولم يلحق القرار الجمهورى باسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المدعين أية أضرار بهم إذ لم يترتب عليه تفويت فرص العمل على المدعين فى مصر ولا ترتب عليه حرمانهم من مسكنهم بشارع العروبة بمصر الجديدة، فهذه كلها - أى الأضرار المادية - قد نتجت وترتبت على واقعة فرض الحراسة على أموال وممتلكات المدعى وأفراد أسرته - زوجته وبناته - وإذ قضى الحكم المطعون فيه بإلزام وزارة الداخلية بأن تدفع للمدعين تعويضاً مقداره خمسة آلاف جنيه (5000 ج) عن الأضرار الأدبية المترتبة على قرار رئيس الجمهورية باسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنهم، واستبعدت الأضرار المادية من مجال التعويض لأنها ترتبت على سبب آخر غير القرار الجمهورى باسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المدعين وهو سبب فرض الحراسة على أموالهم وممتلكاتهم وأقام الحكم المطعون فيه المسئولية فى حق وزارة الداخلية التى كان فى وسعها أن تعرف الحقيقة فى شأن تاريخ وسبب مغادرة المدعى وأسرته لأرض الوطن - فإنه - أى الحكم المطعون فيه يكون قد جاء مصادفاً وجه الحق والتقدير السليم لقيمة التعويض، الأمر الذى يكون طعن المدعين وطعن الحكومة معه على الحكم سالف الذكر فى غير محلهما بما يوجب الحكم برفض الطعنين معاً لعدم قيامها على أساس سليم من القانون ومن حيث أنه لما تقدم فإنه يتعين الحكم بقبول الطعنين شكلاً وبرفضهما موضوعاً وبإلزام كل من الطاعنين بمصروفات طعنه.

* فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعنين شكلاً ورفضهما موضوعاً وألزمت كلا من الطاعنين بمصروفات طعنه.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار الدكتور / أحمد يسرى عبده رئيس مجلس الدولة وعضوية السادة الأساتذة / محمد المهدى مليحى ومحمد أمين المهدى وصلاح عبد الفتاح سلامة وفاروق عبد الرحيم غنيم المستشارين

* إجراءات الطعن

فى يوم الخميس الموافق 3 من يناير سنة 1985 أودع الأستاذ ............... المحامى بصفته وكيلا عن السيد / .................... قلم كتاب المحكمة الإدارية العليا عريضة طعن قيدت بسجلاتها تحت رقم 451 لسنة 31 القضائية العليا فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى بجلسة 8 من نوفمبر سنة 1984 فى الدعوى رقم 533 لسنة 36 القضائية القاضى بقبول الدعوى شكلا ورفضها موضوعا وإلزام المدعى المصروفات . وطلب الطاعن الأسباب المبينة بعريضة الطعن قبول الطعن شكلا وفى الموضوع بإلغاء حكم محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالإسكندرية الصادر فى الدعوى رقم 533 لسنة 36 القضائية ، وفى موضوع الدعوى بإلغاء القرار الإدارى السلبى بالامتناع عن منح الجنسية المصرية للطاعن مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وإلزام الجهة الإدارية المصروفات . وقدمت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريرا بالرأى القانونى مسببا فى الطعن ارتأت فيه قبول الطعن شكلا ورفضه موضوعا . ونظر الطعن أمام دائرة فحص الطعون بجلسة 16 من فبراير سنة 1987 وتداول نظره بالجلسات على النحو المبين تفصيلا بالمحاضر حتى قررت بجلسة 7 من يولية سنة 1987 إحالته إلى محكمة الإدارية العليا ( دائرة منازعات الأفراد والهيئات والعقود الإدارية والتعويضات ) وحددت لنظره جلسة 31 من أكتوبر سنة 1987 وبها نظرت المحكمة الطعن على الوجه المبين بالمحضر وقررت إصدار الحكم لجلسة اليوم 31 من أكتوبر سنة 1987 وبها صدر الحكم وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق .

* المحكمة 

بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات وبعد المداولة قانونا .
من حيث أن الطعن استوفى أوضاعه الشكلية فيتعين قبوله شكلا .
ومن حيث أن وقائع المنازعة تتحصل فى أن الطاعن كان قد أقام بتاريخ 30 من مارس سنة 1982 الدعوى رقم 533 لسنة 36 القضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالإسكندرية طالبا الحكم بإلغاء القرار السلبى بالامتناع عن منحه الجنسية المصرية مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار مستندا فى دعواه إلى أنه ولد بالإسكندرية فى 5 من ديسمبر سنة 1925 لأب تونسى وأم مصرية يقيمان فى مصر منذ سنة 1886 تاريخ زواجهما ، وأنه وإن كان قد ولد مصريا إلا أنه تنازل عن الجنسية المصرية سنة 1969 وحصل على الجنسية التونسية . ثم تقدم بعد ذلك بطلب لوزارة الداخلية للحصول على الجنسية المصرية إلا أن طلبه لم يقبل رغم ما تنص عليه الفقرة الأولى من المادة ( 10 ) من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 من أنه لا يجوز لمصرى أن يتجنس بجنسية أجنبية إلا بعد الحصول على إذن بذلك من وزير الداخلية وإلا ظل مقيدا مصريا من جميع الوجوه وفى جميع الأحوال ما لم يقرر مجلس الوزراء إسقاط الجنسية عنه طبقا لأحكام المادة ( 16 ) من القانون المشار إليه . ولما كانت الفقرة السادسة من المادة ( 4 ) من قانون الجنسية رقم 26 لسنة 1975 تجيز لوزير الداخلية منح الجنسية المصرية لكل أجنبى جعل أقامته العادية فى مصر مدة عشر سنوات متتالية على الأقل سابقة على تقديم طلب التجنس متى توافرت فيه الشروط المنصوص عليها بالقانون فإنه يستمد حقه فى اكتساب الجنسية المصرية من القانون . كذلك فإنه ولئن كان حق الدولة فى منح الجنسية المصرية يخضع لسلطتها التقديرية إلا أنه لا يجوز إساءة استعمال هذا الحق . وبجلسة 8 من نوفمبر سنة 1984 حكمت محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالإسكندرية بقبول الدعوى شكلا ورفضها موضوعا وألزمت المدعى المصروفات . وأقامت تلك المحكمة قضائها على أساس أن المدعى ولد بالإسكندرية فى 5 من ديسمبر سنة 1925 وظل يعامل معاملة المصريين حتى تنازل عن الجنسية المصرية وحصل على الجنسية التونسية سنة 1969 ، وعلى ذلك فتكون الجنسية المصرية قد انحسرت عنه من هذا التاريخ وبغض النظر عما إذا كان اعتباره داخلا فى عداد المصريين قبل هذا التاريخ له سند من تشريعات الجنسية النافذة وقتذاك من عدمه . فإذا كان ذلك وكان الطلب المقدم منه فى ظل قانون الجنسية رقم 26 لسنة 1975 للحصول على الجنسية المصرية يأخذ حكم الطلبات المقدمة من الأجانب فلا يكون له ميزة أو أفضلية تشفع له فى معاملة خاصة عند البت فى الطلب . ويستفاد من نص المادة ( 4 ) من قانون الجنسية رقم 26 لسنة 1975 أن منح الجنسية المصرية للأجانب المقيمين فى مصر ولو توافرت فيهم الشروط المنصوص عليها أمر جوازى للإدارة الأمر الذى يتفق وطبيعة الأشياء لتعلقه بحقوق السيادة لا فى مصر فحسب وانما فى كافة دول العالم فإضفاء الدولة جنسيتها على رعايا دول أجنبية مما تقدره جهة الإدارة بمقتضى سلطة تقديرية واسعة لا تملك معها المحكمة أن تحل نفسها محل الإدارة فيما هو متروك لتقديرها بوزن الطلبات بميزان الطلبات بميزان المصلحة العليا ، وإذ كانت الأوراق تخلو مما يكشف عن أن الإدارة أساءت استعمال سلطتها أو انحرفت بها عند رفض طلب المدعى فتكون دعواه غير قائمة على سند سليم من القانون .
ومن حيث أن الطعن يقوم على أساس أن الحكم المطعون فيه أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون وفى تفسيره وتأويله : أولا : لأن تشريعات الجنسية المتعاقبة تواترت على إيراد حكم مؤداه عدم جواز تجنس المصرى بجنسية أجنبية إلا بعد الحصول على إذن سابق بذلك ، وهو ما يردده حكم الفقرة الأولى من المادة ( 10 ) من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 . فإذا كان الثابت أن الطاعن لم يؤذن له بالتجنس بجنسية أجنبية فيتعين اعتباره مصريا من جميع الوجوه ما لم يصدر قرار من مجلس الوزراء بإسقاط الجنسية عنه وهو ما لم يتحقق بالنسبة له . ولا يغير من ذلك احتمال تعدد الجنسية لشخص واحد . فضلا عن أنه ليس من المعقول أن يكون حاصلا على بطاقة عائلية مصرية وأولاده يتمتعون بالجنسية المصرية ويخدمون بالقوات المسلحة ثم تمتنع جهة الإدارة عن منحه الجنسية المصرية . وثانيا : أن الحكم المطعون فيه أخطأ إذ ساير الجهة الإدارية فيما أبدته من أن إجابته إلى طلب منحه الجنسية المصرية أمر جوازى لوزير الداخلية ذلك أنه طالما توافرت به جميع الشروط اللازم توافرها لاكتساب الجنسية المصرية فإن رفض الطلب يكون مشوبا بإساءة استعمال السلطة لأنه مصرى الجنسية . وأن طلب تنازله عن الجنسية المصرية واكتسابه الجنسية التونسية لا يسقط عنه الجنسية المصرية طالما لم يصدر قرار من وزير الداخلية بذلك . كما تقدم الطاعن بمذكرة بدفاعه بجلسة المرافعة أمام دائرة فحص الطعون بجلسة 15/6/1987 تضمنت تأكيد أنه كان متمتعا بالجنسية المصرية قبل تجنسه بالجنسية التونسية : ودليل ذلك حصوله على بطاقة عائلية صادرة له طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 260 لسنة 1960 فى شأن الأحوال المدنية المعدل بالقانون رقم 11 لسنة 1965 ، ومن قبلها كان حاصلا على بطاقة شخصية ، وعلى ذلك فلا يمكن اعتباره أجنبيا بأى وجه من الوجوه . فضلا عن أن شهادات ميلاد أولاده تقطع بأنهم مصريين ، كما يقطع بذلك قيامهم بالخدمة بالقوات المسلحة . وانتهى الطاعن إلى أنه طالما لم يصدر قرار من وزير الداخلية ولا من مجلس الوزراء بإسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنه فيعتبر مصريا . ويكون القرار السلبى بالامتناع عن قبول طلبه الجنسية المصرية مشوبا بإساءة استعمال السلطة لأنه مصرى الجنسية من جميع الوجوه وبجلسة المرافعة أمام هذه المحكمة بتاريخ 31 من أكتوبر سنة 1987 تقدم الطاعن بمذكرة تضمنت ترديدا حرفيا لما تضمنته المذكرة السابقة .
ومن حيث أن الطاعن بين بعريضة الدعوى أنه ولد مصريا ثم تنازل عن جنسيته المصرية سنة 1969 وحصل على الجنسية التونسية مستطردا بأن المشرع لا يجيز للمصرى أن يتجنس بجنسية أخرى إلا بعد الحصول على إذن بذلك يصدر من وزير الداخلية وإلا ظل معتبر مصريا من جميع الوجوه وفى جميع الأحوال فلا تزول الجنسية المصرية إلا فى حالة التجنس المسبوق بالإذن ، كما استعرض بالعريضة أحقيته فى التجنس بالجنسية المصرية استنادا لحكم المادتين 4 ، 5 من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 منتهيا إلى طلب الحكم بإلغاء القرار السلبى بالامتناع عن منحه الجنسية المصرية ، فيكون محل طلبه فى حقيقة الأمر أمرين : أولهما وأساسا الحكم باعتباره مصريا وثانيهما احتياطيا بإلغاء القرار السلبى بالامتناع عن قبول طلب تجنسه بالجنسية المصرية. وعلى هذا الفهم لحقيقة الطلبات تضمنت مذكرة الجهة الإدارية الرد على الطلبين جميعا ، وهو ما أكده الطاعن بعريضة طعنه وبمذكرتيه المقدمتين لهيئة المحكمة أثناء تداول نظر الطعن أمامها . وقد تضمنت مذكرة مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة بالرد على الدعوى ( المرفقة ملف المصلحة رقم 23/46/775 ) والرد على ما أثاره بالنسبة للادعاء أنه مصرى الجنسية بالميلاد وانتهت إلى عدم صحة هذا الإدعاء تأسيسا على أنه إذا كان قد ولد بالإسكندرية سنة 1925 فإن جنسيته تبحث تبعا لجنسية والده . وهذا الأخير مقيد بالقنصلية الفرنسية بالإسكندرية فى 2/5/1929 باعتباره من التونسيين المقيمين بالإسكندرية حيث ولد بها سنة 1876 . فإذا كان ذلك وكانت تونس قد انفصلت عن الدولة العثمانية سنة 1882 فيتعين لكى تثبت له صفة العثمانى أن يكون قد أقام بمصر قبل هذا التاريخ وحافظ على الإقامة بها حتى 10 من مارس سنة 1929 . والمدعى لم يقدم أى مستندات منتجة فى إثبات إقامة والده بالبلاد فى التاريخ المشار إليه وبالنسبة لصورة القيد المستخرجة من القنصلية الفرنسية بالإسكندرية التى قدمها فإن هذه الجهة ليست الجهة الرسمية الموكول إليها أمر قيد المواعيد بالبلاد ، ولم يقدم المدعى شهادة ميلاد والده الرسمية حتى يتسنى الوقوف على تاريخ ومحل الميلاد على وجه اليقين ، بل أقر كتابة بأنه لا يستطيع تقديمها . كما تضمنت المذكرة الرد على الإدعاء بأن للمصرى أن يكتسب جنسية أخرى مع احتفاظه بالجنسية المصرية أو حقه فى العودة إليها ، أنه يتعين لإعمال حكم المادة ( 10 ) من قانون الجنسية رقم 26 لسنة 1975 أن تكون الجنسية المصرية ثابتة ابتداء وفى واقعة المنازعة الماثلة فإن الجنسية المصرية غير ثابتة للمدعى ولا لوالده ، فلا يكون ثمة محل لما يدعيه من تنازل عن الجنسية المصرية . ثم ردت على الإدعاء بأحقيته فى الحصول على الجنسية المصرية وفقا لحكم المادتين 4 و 5 من قانون الجنسية فإن الأمر مرده إلى سلطة الإدارة التقديرية التى لا يحدها سوى الانحراف بها وهو ما لا دليل عليه .
ومن حيث أنه يبين من ملف المصلحة رقم 23/46/775 الخاص بالسيد / .......... ( الطاعن ) أنه بتاريخ 8/10/1974 وجه إنذارا رسميا إلى كل من السيدين / وزير الداخلية ومدير إدارة الجوازات والجنسية تضمن أنه من مواليد الإسكندرية سنة 1925 بشارع يوسف الحكيم قسم كرموز من أب يدعى .......... الذى ينحدر من أصل تونسى أى رعية عثمانية ( على ما أورد ) وأم مصرية تدعى .......... ، وأنه ووالده من قبله حافظا على الإقامة الدائمة بالقطر المصرى وأنه ( أى المنذر ) تزوج من سيدة مصرية رزق منها بأولاد يتمتعون بالجنسية المصرية ، ولما كان والده المولود بالقطر المصرى يعتبر داخلا فى الجنسية المصرية بحكم القانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 باعتباره من الرعايا العثمانيين الذين يقيمون بالقطر المصرى وحافظوا على إقامتهم حتى تاريخ نشر القانون ، فإنه ( أى المنذر ) يعتبر مصريا أيضا لميلاده لأب مصرى بالتطبيق لحكم المادة ( 3 ) من القانون المشار إليه . وبمناسبة بحث الجهة الإدارية للموضوع استدعى الطاعن مع تكليفه بتقديم شهادة ميلاده وشهادة ميلاد أبيه وما يثبت إقامة الأب بالبلاد قبل أول يناير سنة 1900 واستمراره حتى سنة 1956 ( كتاب مدير عام المصلحة المؤرخ 14/11/1974 إلى السيد / مدير إدارة جوازات الإسكندرية ) وقدم الطاعن مستخرجا رسميا مؤرخا 10/5/1966 من شهادة تفيد ميلاده بتاريخ 5/12/1925 كما وافى الإدارة بعناوين الأقارب . وقرر أنه " نعرف سيادتكم بأننا لم نستطع الحصول على شهادة ميلاد لوالدى ولكن عندى شهادة من القنصلية الفرنسية موضح بها البيانات اللازمة كتاريخ الميلاد ومحل الميلاد . وثابت بالملف وجود شهادة رسمية صادرة بتاريخ 14/4/1967 من واقع دفاتر القنصلية الفرنسية بالإسكندرية بتاريخ 20/1/1885 تتضمن أن .......... ( الجد ) مولود بالإسكندرية سنة 1860 وأنه متزوج وأولاده هما ......... ( أب طالب ) و .......... المولدان بالإسكندرية الأول سنة 1876 والثانى سنة 1978 ، كما توجد شهادة رسمية صادرة فى 14/ 4/1967 من واقع دفاتر القنصلية الفرنسية بالإسكندرية تفيد تسجيل السيد / ........... المولود بالإسكندرية سنة 1876 ومقيم بشارع يوسف الحكيم رقم 46 بكرموز وأنه متزوج من سنة 1897 من السيدة / .......... وأولادهما جميعا مولودون بالإسكندرية ........... فى 18/6/1903 و .......... فى 8/8/1906 و .......... فى 23/3/1913 و .......... سنة 1914 و ........... فى 24/4/1919 و .......... 24/8/1923 و .......... ( الطاعن ) فى 5/12/1925 و .......... فى 6/1/1928 و .......... فى 20/1/1932 . وثابت بالشهادة أن القيد تم فى 2/5/1929 بناء على مستندات مؤيده هى خطاب محافظة الإسكندرية رقم 4582 فى 7/2/1929 والملف رقم 571 . وبكتاب مؤرخ 6/1/1975 أفاد قسم الجنسية أنه بمناقشة الطاعن اتضح أنه حاصل على إقامة خاصة صالحة حتى 13/4/1981 باعتباره تونسى الجنسية ملف 6974/1036 ، وأنه قرر بأنه لا يستطيع تقديم شهادة الميلاد الرسمية لوالده . كما ذكر أنه لا يستطيع تقديم مستندات إقامة والده بالبلاد من سنة 1900 حتى وفاته سنة 1932 فيكون والده قد أقام بالبلاد من سنة 1895 بوصفه تونسيا تحت حماية دولة فرنسا ولا ستفيد من الإقامة الطويلة لانتفاء الرعوية العثمانية وبكتاب مؤرخ 2/10/1979 أفاد السيد مدير عام مصلحة الهجرة والجوازات والجنسية السيد / مدير إدارة جوازات الإسكندرية بأن الطاعن لا يعتبر من الجنسية المصرية وتستمر معاملته بالجنسية التونسية الثابتة له . وبجلسة المرافعة أمام هذه المحكمة قدم الطاعن حافظة مستندات طويت على صورة ضوئية من وثيقة زواجه وصورة ضوئية من بطاقته العائلية وبطاقة انتخاب وبطاقة عضوية بالاتحاد الاشتراكى العربى وشهادات ميلاد أولاده وأيضا صورتين ضوئيتين لشهادة أداء الخدمة العسكرية لكل من ابنى الطاعن .......... و .......... 
ومن حيث أنه عن طلب الطاعن اعتباره مصريا بحكم القانون ، تأسيسا على ميلاده بالبلاد سنة 1925 لأب مصرى ولد بها على ما يدعى الطاعن من ميلاد أبيه بها سنة 1876 ، فان الطاعن وقد ولد بمصر سنة 1925 فكان قاصرا عند العمل بالمرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 الخاص بالجنسية المصرية فى 10 من مارس 1929 فانه يتعين بحث جنسيته أبيه . ومفاد حكم المادة ( 1 ) من المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 المشار إليه ، وهو ذات الحكم الذى تضمنه حكم المادة ( 1 ) من كل من القانونين رقمى 160 لسنة 1950 بشان الجنسية المصرية ، 82 لسنة 1958 فى شان جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة ، أن المصريين الاصلاء ينقسمون إلى طائفتين : الأولى العثمانيين ويعتبرون مصريين إذا توافرت فيهم شروط خاصة حددتها القوانين المشار إليها تتاليها وتتابعها فى المادة 23 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 ، والفقرة الثانية من المادة ( 1 ) من القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 بأنهم رعايا الدولة العثمانية قبل نفاد معاهدة لوزان فى أغسطس سنة 1924 فيخرج من هؤلاء رعايا البلاد التى انفصلت عن الدولة العثمانية قبل ذلك التاريخ ، ومنها تونس التى انفصلت عن الدولة العثمانية اثر الاحتلال الفرنسى لها سنة 1881 وسقطت تبعا لذلك الرعوية العثمانية عن الرعايا التونسيين وتأكد ذلك توقيع اتفاقية فى 1881 و 1883 مع فرنسا وأقرت الحكومة المصرية هذا الوضع بالاتفاق الذى عقد مع فرنسا فى 16 من يوليو سنة 1888 بشان التونسيين وبموجبه اعترفت الحكومة المصرية بحماية فرنسا للتونسيين . وبذلك يعتبر التونسيون من الرعايا العثمانيين فى مدلول أحكام قوانين الجنسية المصرية . أما الطائفة الثانية فهى أهل البلاد الاصليون المتواطنون بها قبل أول يناير سنة 1848 ولم يكونوا من رعايا دولة أجنبية ،
ومن حيث أن الثابت أن جد الطاعن ............... تم قيده سنة 1885 بسجلات القنصلية الفرنسية بالإسكندرية باعتباره تونسيا ( أو قبل أول يناير سنة 1900 فى القانون 391 لسنة 1956 وقبل 5 نوفمبر 1914 فى القانون رقم 26 سنة 1975 بالحضر الذى أجرته القنصلية الفرنسية بالإسكندرية للتونسيين .
واثبت فى الحصر انه من مواليد الإسكندرية سنة 1860مع إيراد عبارة (par - tun ) هو ما يقطع بالأصل التونسى . وتضمن القيد ولديه ............ ( والد الطاعن ) و .............. وانهما من مواليد الإسكندرية الأول سنة 1876 والثانى سنة 1878 . وبمناسبة بحث جنسية الطاعن فقد تأشر على مذكرة البحث التى أعدها قسم الجنسية بتاريخ 29/1/1975 " بطلب " استيفاء الحالة للاستعلام من القنصلية التونسية عن تاريخ وأساس قيد والده بها حيث مرفق شهادة منها تفيد بها ........." والثابت أيضا انه قد تم قيد والد الطاعن بسجلات القنصلية الفرنسية بالإسكندرية بتاريخ 2/5/1929 وتضمن القيد انه من مواليد الإسكندرية سنة 1976 كما شمل القيد أولاده ومنهم الطاعن ( ............ ) مع بيان انهم جميعا من مواليد الإسكندرية فى السنوات من 1903 وحتى 1932 . كما قرر الطاعن بالطلب المقدم منه إلى السيد / مدير عام مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية انه حاصل على جواز سفر تونسى رقم 181973 صادر بتاريخ 4/2/1979 . ومع انتفاء الأصل العثمانى بثبوت الصفة التونسية فقد عجز الطاعن عن إثبات ميلاد والده بالبلاد و يعتد فى إثبات ذلك بما ورد بالقيود التى تمت بالقنصلية الفرنسية بالإسكندرية اعتبارا من سنة 1885 بعد حدوث واقعة الميلاد وتحديد مكانه ، وهى سنة 1876 بالإسكندرية بل وقبل إنشاء السجلات الخاصة بالتونسيين بتلك القنصلية بوقت طويل . فلم تتم بسند رسمى يقطع فى شانها ، فلا يتصور أن يكون القيد قد تم إلا بإملاء صاحب المصلحة فى ذلك . فإذا كانت الأوراق تخلو مما يفيد تمتع والد الطاعن إذن بالجنسية العثمانية بل وتقطع صفته الرعوية التونسية إذ تم قيده وأولاده ، ومنهم الطاعن بالقنصلية الفرنسية بالإسكندرية فى 2/5/1929 بعد العمل بإحكام المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 بشان الجنسية المصرية ، والى قيد أولاده بتلك القنصلية حتى سنة 1932تاريخ ميلاد أخر أولاده حسبما يستفاد من شهادة القيد المشار إليها ، كما راعى استمرار الحفاظ على هذه الرعوية ، ومن بعدهما الجنسية التونسية حتى حصول الطاعن على جواز سفر تونسى صادر سنة 1969 ثم سنة 1979 . وإذ لم يقم دليل قطعى يقطع على ميلاد ابن الطاعن بالبلاد فان الطاعن لا يمكن أن يستفيد من حكم الفقرة ( 4 ) من المادة 6 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 التى تنص على أن يعتبر مصريا من ولد فى القطر المصرى لأب اجنبى ولد هو أيضا فيه إذا كان هذا الأجنبى ينتمى بجنسيته لغالبية السكان فى بلد لغته العربية أو دينه الإسلام . بالإضافة إلى أن حكم هذه المادة لا يستفيد منه ، على ما ذهب إليه قضاء هذه المحكمة إلا من ولد بمصر فى النطاق الزمنى لتطبيق أحكام المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 أى فى الفترة من 10/3/1929 حتى 17/9/1950 ( الحكم الصادر بجلسة 30 من مارس سنة 1957 فى الطعن رقم 1652 لسنة 2 القضائية عليا ) . كذلك لا يستفيد الطاعن من حكم الفقرة الأولى من المادة ( 1 ) من القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 التى تنص على أن يعتبر مصريا " المتوطنون فى الأراضى المصرية قبل أول يناير سنة 1900 المحافظون على إقامتهم فيها حتى تاريخ نشر هذا القانون ولم يكونوا من رعايا الدولة الأجنبية " . بحسبان أن إقامة الأصول مكملة لاقامة الفروع متى توافرت لديهم نية التوطن ذلك أن شرط الإفادة من حكم هذه المادة هو بان يكون المتوطن من غير رعايا الدول الأجنبية . وهو ما يصدق على نص المادة فى القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 واخيرا فلا يغير من مركز الطاعن ما يثيره من أن حالته الظاهرة تعتبر دليلا كافيا على جنسيته المصرية ، ذلك أن الحالة الظاهرة ليست لها حجية قطعية فى إثبات الجنسية ، خاصة إذا توافرت الدلائل على انتفاء ثبوتها إذا كانت مظاهر هذه الحالة من استخراج الطاعن لبطاقة عائلية أو بطاقة انتخاب أو عضوية بالاتحاد الاشتراكى وواقعة تجنيد نجليه ، طالما لا تكن أحكام تشريعات الجنسية تعرف هذا المركز فى القانون الخاص بالجنسية المصرية . فإذا كان ذلك ولم يكن قد تحقق فى شان الطاعن انه قرر عند بلوغه سن الرشد وخلال سنة من هذا التاريخ ، تنازله عن جنسيته الأصلية واختياره الجنسية المصرية إعمالا لحكم المادة ( 7 ) من المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 ، المشار إليه بفرض توافر شروطها فلا يكون ثمة أساس لما يطلبه من اعتباره مصريا بحكم القانون .
ومن حيث أن ما يبديه الطاعن من انه قد تقدم بطلب التجنس بالجنسية المصرية وان الإدارة اتخذت منه موقفا سلبيا ، فقد خلت الأوراق مما يفيد تقدمه بطلب التجنس فالطلبات المقدمة منه إنما تكشف عن انه يطلب اعتباره مصريا بحكم القانون ، فإذا كان ذلك فلا يكون ثمة موقف إيجابى أو سلبى يمكن نسبته إلى جهة الإدارة فى هذا الشان ، ولا يمكن القول بموقف سلبى أو ايجابى إلا إذا كان ثمة التزام قانونى يجبر الإدارة بمنحه الجنسية على سبيل التجنس وهو ما لا تعرفه قوانين الجنسية المصرية فالأمر بعد يرجع إلى سلطة التقدير التى تمارسها الدولة فى تحديد من تقبل منحه جنسيتها بذلك فان ما يطلبه الطاعن ما سماه إلغاء القرار السلبى بالامتناع عن قبول طلب تجنسه يكون غير قائم على أساس من الواقع يتعين الرفض .
ومن حيث انه تبين من جماع ما تقدم أن دعوى الطاعن من جميع أوجهها لا تكون قائمة على أساس من القانون فيتعين الحكم برفض طلب اعتباره مصريا وبرفض طلب إلغاء القرار السلبى بالامتناع عن قبول طلب تجنسه بالجنسية المصرية وإذا كان الحكم المطعون فيه قد انتهى إلى رفض الدعوى برمتها فيكون قد أصاب صحيح حكم القانون متعين رفض الطعن .
ومن حيث انه من يخسر الدعوى يلزم مصروفاتها إعمالا لحكم المادة 184 من قانون المرافعات .

* فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلا وفى الموضوع برفض الطعن وإلزام الطاعن بالمصروفات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار محمد أنور محفوظ رئيس مجلس الدولة وعضوية السادة الأستاذة: محمد المهدى مليحي ومحمد أمين المهدي وصلاح عبد الفتاح سلامة وسعد الله محمد حنتيرة المستشارين.

* إجراءات الطعن

في يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 21 من أبريل سنة 1987، أودع الأستاذ …………… نيابة عن الأستاذ …………… المحامي بصفته وكيلا عن الطبيب …………… ، قلم كتاب المحكمة الإدارية العليا، تقرير طعن قيد بجدولها تحت رقم 1840 لسنة 33 القضائية، ضد كل من السيد وزير الداخلية بصفته والسيد مدير عام مصلحة الهجرة والجوازات والجنسية، في الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري (دائرة منازعات الأفراد والهيئات) بجلسة 24 من فبراير سنة 1987 في الدعوى رقم 3014 لسنة 39 القضائية المقامة من الطاعن على المطعون ضدهما، والقاضي بعدم قبول الطعن شكلا وبإلزام الطاعن بالمصروفات وطلب الطاعن للأسباب المبينة بتقرير الطعن الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا وفي الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه وبثبوت أحقيته في الجنسية المصرية طبقا للمادة الرابعة / خامسا من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية وبإلزام المطعون ضدهما بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة عن درجتي التقاضي.
وأعلن تقرير الطعن على الوجه الثابت بالأوراق. وقدمت هيئة مفوضي الدولة تقريرا مسببا بالرأي القانوني في الطعن ارتأت فيه الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا وبرفضه موضوعا مع إلزام الطاعن بالمصروفات.
وعينت جلسة 20 من يونية سنة 1988 لنظر الطعن أمام دائرة فحص الطعون بهذه المحكمة، وجرى تداوله بالجلسات على النحو الثابت بالمحاضر حتى قررت الدائرة بجلسة 21 من نوفمبر سنة 1988 إحالته إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا (دائرة منازعات الأفراد والهيئات والتعويضات) وحددت لنظره جلسة 10 من ديسمبر سنة 1988، وفيها استمعت المحكمة إلى ما رأت لزومه من إيضاحات وقررت إصدار الحكم بجلسة 14 من يناير سنة 1989، حيث قررت مد اجل النطق بالحكم لجلسة اليوم لاستمرار المداولة، وفي هذه الجلسة صدر الحكم وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به.

* المحكمة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات وبعد المداولة. 
من حيث أن الطعن استوفى أوضاعه الشكلية.
ومن حيث أن عناصر هذه المنازعة تتحصل حسبما يبين من الأوراق في انه بتاريخ 11 من مارس سنة 1985 رفع الطاعن الدعوى رقم 3014 لسنة 39 القضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري على المطعون ضدهما. وطلب الحكم بمنحه الجنسية المصرية طبقا للمادة الرابعة / خامسا من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 وبإلغاء القرار الصادر من وزارة الداخلية برفض منحه هذه الجنسية وبإلزام المطعون ضدهما بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة. وذكر أن والدة المرحوم …………… ماليزي الجنسية تزوج من السيدة / …………… وهى مصرية الجنسية في 25 من سبتمبر سنة 1931 وأتم دراسته بجامعة الأزهر الشريف سنة 1936 وسافر إلى ماليزيا حيث انجبا الطاعن في 26 من يونية سنة 1947 وعادت به والدته سنة 1950 وظل في كنفها بالقاهرة نظرا لوفاة والده في ماليزيا سنة 1958، وقد تلقى تعليمه في مصر حتى تخرج في كلية الطب جامعة القاهرة سنة 1972 وحصل على الماجستير في الجراحة سنة 1982 وتزوج من السيدة / …………… وهى مصرية الجنسية في 14 من يونية سنة 1980 وأنجبا …………… في 10 من مارس سنة 1982 و…………… في 21 من يونية سنة 1983 اللذين قيدا بسجلات الأحوال المدنية بالقاهرة، وقد أقام مع اسرته إقامة مستقرة طوال هذه المدة التي جاوزت ثلاثين سنة،وقدم طلبات عديدة إلى وزارة الداخلية للحصول على الجنسية المصرية دون استجابة منها،وقدم طلبا إلى السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء في مايو سنة 1984 تلقى عنه ردا مؤرخا 8 من أغسطس سنة 1984 من الأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء بأن وزارة الداخلية أفادت بأنه لا يجوز منحه الجنسية المصرية لعدم توافر ركن الإقامة المتطلبة قانونا بالبلاد ومدتها عشر سنوات متتالية سابقة على تقديم طلب منح الجنسية طبقا للقانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975، في حين إن الشروط الواردة في المادة الرابعة / رابعا وخامسا من هذا القانون متوافرة في حقه إذ أقام إقامة عادية في مصر منذ سنة 1950 ولم يغادرها إلا لفترات قصيرة لا تنقطع بها إقامته طبقا للمادة 40 من القانون المدني التي قضت بأن الموطن هو المكان الذي يقيم فيه الشخص عادة وطبقا لما جاء في المذكرة الإيضاحية لهذا القانون واستقر عليه قضاء محكمة النقض من انه لا يقصد اتصال الإقامة دون انقطاع وإنما استمرارها على وجه يحقق شرط الاعتياد ولو تخللتها غيبة متقاربة أو متباعدة وهو الشأن أيضا في المادة 20 من لائحة المحاكم الشرعية، كما أنه احتفظ بموطنه الأصلي في مصر رغم عمله بالسعودية منذ أكتوبر سنة 1983، وبالتالي يكون قرار وزير الداخلية برفض طلبه قد شابه الخطأ في تأويل القانون والتعسف، مما يخوله اللجوء إلى القضاء بدعوى أصلية للحصول على حكم يثبت حقه في التجنس بالجنسية المصرية طبقا للمادة الرابعة / خامسا من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975. وطلبت مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية الحكم برفض الدعوى وبإلزام الطاعن بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة أولا لأن التجنس ليس حقا للشخص متي توافرت شروطه وإنما يخضع للتقدير المطلق من جانب الدولة حسب سياستها في العناية بالكم أو بالكيف وقد اقتضت الظروف الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وقف منح الجنسية المصرية للأجانب وكذا تشجيع المواطنين على الهجرة، وثانيا لأن المادة الرابعة / خامسا من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 أجازت بقرار من وزير الداخلية منح الجنسية المصرية لكل أجنبي جعل اقامته العادية في مصر مدة عشر سنوات متتالية على الأقل على تقديم طلب التجنس وبذا جعلت الامر جوازيا لوزير الداخلية وتطلبت الإقامة العادية هذه المدة المتتالية غير المتقطعة كما أن المادة الثامنة من قرار وزير الداخلية رقم 180 لسنة 1964 الصادر طبقا للقانون رقم 89 لسنة 1960 بشأن دخول وإقامة وخروج الأجانب، أجاز للأجنبي من ذوى الإقامة المؤقتة الذي يرغب في السفر بنية العودة الحصول على تأشيرة بالعودة لسفرية واحدة أو اكثر وذلك لمدة لا تجاوز ستة اشهر وهو ما يعنى انه إذا غادر البلاد دون الحصول على هذه التأشيرة تجرد سفرة من نية العودة وانقطعت اقامته بالبلاد فإذا عاد بدأت مدة إقامة جديدة منبتة الصلة بإقامته السابقة وهو ما ينطبق على الطاعن إذ غادر البلاد في 31 من مايو سنة 1983 دون الحصول على تأشيرة بالعودة وتجاوز مدة اقامته الصالحة حتى 31 من أكتوبر سنة 1983 بعودته في 25 من يناير سنة 1985 وبذا سقطت اقامته المؤقتة وحصل على إقامة سياحية من جوازات المطار لمدة شهر شأن أي أجنبي قادم للسياحة وغادر البلاد إلى السعودية في 8 من مارس سنة 1985 ولم يستدل على عودته وبالتالي لا تتوافر له الإقامة المطلوبة كشرط للتجنس وهى إقامة يختلف في مفهومها في كل من القانون رقم 89 لسنة 1960 وقرار وزير الداخلية رقم 180 لسنة 1964 والقانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 في صدد معالجة الجنسية والإقامة بالنسبة لفئات معينة عن مفهومها في القانون المدني ولائحة ترتيب المحاكم الشرعية في صدد تنظيم المعاملات بالنسبة للكافة والقاعدة أنه عند تعارض قانون خاص يلزم تطبيق القانون الخاص، وثالثا لأنه بفرض توافر شروط التجنس في حقه فانه لا تثريب على وزارة الداخلية إن لم تستجب إلى طلبه بمقتضى سلطتها التقديرية التي خلت من التعسف بناء على سياسة الدولة في وقف منح الجنسية المصرية للأجانب، وقدمت هيئة مفوضي الدولة تقريرا مسببا بالرأي القانوني في الدعوى ارتأت فيه الحكم أولا بقبول الدعوى بالنسبة لطلب الطاعن ثبوت تمتعه بالجنسية المصرية وفي الموضوع بثبوت هذه الجنسية له إذا توافرت الشروط المنصوص عليها في المادة الرابعة / خامسا من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 مع إلزام الجهة الإدارية بالمصروفات، وثانيا اصليا باستبعاد طلب الطاعن إلغاء قرار وزارة الداخلية برفض منحه الجنسية المصرية وذلك لعدم أداء رسوم عنه واحتياطيا بعدم قبول هذا الطلب شكلا لرفعة بعد الميعاد. وقدم الطاعن مذكرة في 20 من يناير سنة 1987 جاء فيها أن طلبه الحكم بثبوت أحقيته في الحصول على الجنسية المصرية، يمثل دعوى أصلية بطلب ثبوت الجنسية المصرية له، ويلحق به ويكمله طلبه إلغاء قرار وزارة الداخلية برفض منحه الجنسية المصرية، فلا يعتبر الطلب الأخير طلبا مستقلا يستحق عنه رسوم جديد لأنه يترتب على الحكم بثبوت الجنسية إلغاء القرارات الصادرة بعدم الأحقية فيها. وقضت محكمة القضاء الإداري (دائرة منازعات الأفراد والهيئات) في جلسة 24 من فبراير سنة 1987 بعدم قبول الدعوى شكلا وبإلزام الطاعن بالمصروفات، وبنت قضاءها على أن الدعوى في حقيقتها ليست دعوى أصلية بثبوت الجنسية المستمدة من حكم القانون مباشرة وإنما هي دعوى بإلغاء القرار الصادر من وزير الداخلية برفض طلب الطاعن التجنس بالجنسية المصرية طبقا للمادة الرابعة /خامسا من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 مما يوجب بشأنها مراعاة المواعيد المقررة لدعوى الإلغاء وقد اقر الطاعن في عريضة الدعوى بأن الأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء ردت عليه بخطاب مؤرخ 8 من أغسطس سنة 1984 مصدر في 12 من أغسطس سنة 1984 ومتضمن رفض طلبة الجنسية غير أنه لم يرفع الدعوى إلا في 11 من مارس سنة 1985 أي بعد اكثر من ستين يوما على علمه بهذا القرار.
ومن حيث أن الطعن قام على أن الطاعن كيف دعواه منذ البداية بأنها دعوى أصلية بالجنسية ولا يجوز للمحكمة الانحراف عن هذا التكييف واعتبارها دعوى إلغاء لقرار وزارة الداخلية برفض طلبه، كما أنه تمسك بهذا التكييف في المذكرة التي رفقها في الدعوى.
ومن حيث أن قضاء هذه المحكمة استقر على إن المنازعة المتعلقة بالجنسية أما أن تثار في صورة مسألة أولية أثناء نظر دعوى أصلية يتوقف الفصل فيها على البت في مسألة الجنسية، وإما أن تتخذ صورة دعوى أصلية مجردة بالجنسية حيث يكون الطلب الأصلي فيها هو الاعتراف بتمتع فرد بالجنسية مثل طلب ثبوت الجنسية المصرية على سند من إحدى المواد الأولى والثانية والثالثة في القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية حيث تم تحديد المصريين بحكم القانون، وإما أن تطرح في صورة طعن بإلغاء في قرار إداري نهائي صادر بشأن الجنسية سواء كان من القرارات السلبية أو الصريحة الصادرة عن الجهة الإدارية بالتطبيق لقانون الجنسية مثل القرار الصادر من وزير الداخلية برفض طلب التجنس طبقا للمادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية، فقد نصت هذه المادة على أنه "يجوز بقرار من وزير الداخلية منح الجنسية المصرية: (أولا) …………… (ثانيا) …………… (ثالثا) …………… (رابعا) …………… (خامسا) لكل أجنبي جعل اقامته العادية في مصر مدة عشر سنوات متتالية على الأقل سابقة على تقديم طلب التجنس متى كان بالغا سن الرشد وتوافرت فيه الشروط المبينة في البند (رابعا) " . ويؤخذ منها أنها لم تسبغ الجنسية المصرية بحكم القانون على من تتوافر فيه الشروط التي تتطلبها في التجنس كسبب للجنسية المكتسبة فلا يستمد حقه في الجنسية من القانون مباشرة بمجرد اجتماع هذه الشروط لديه ولا تعتبر منازعته بشأنها دعوى أصلية مجردة بالجنسية تتحرر من الإجراءات والمواعيد الخاصة بدعوى الإلغاء، إذ جاءت صريحة في أن منح الجنسية المصرية عن طريق التجنس طبقا لما هو أمر جوازي لوزير الداخلية مما يخوله سلطة تقديرية في منحها إذا توافرت شروطها وفي منعها رغم توافر هذه الشروط وفقا لما يراه محققا للمصلحة العامة، وهى في هذه الإجازة تعد امتدادا لما درج عليه المشرع المصري في إفساح كامل التقدير لجهة الإدارة في مجال التجنس رغبة منه في الحفاظ على تشكيل المواطنين في الدولة بتمييز المنضمين إليها حسب سياستها المرسومة، وبذا تكتسب الجنسية المصرية عن طريق التجنس طبقا لأحد بنود المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بالقرار الصادر من وزير الداخلية بمنحها ويكون القرار الصادر منه برفض منحها قرارا إداريا بالمعنى القانوني وتعتبر المنازعة بشأنه من دعاوى الإلغاء فتخضع للإجراءات والمواعيد المقررة في هذا الشأن، ومن ثم لا محل للاعتصام في هده الحالة بحق في اكتساب الجنسية المصرية عن طريق التجنس لمجرد توافر شروطه توصلا إلى تكييف المنازعة بأنها دعوى أصلية بالجنسية حتى تفلت من الشرط اللازم لقبولها شكلا بوصفها دعوى إلغاء، وإنما يتعين بسط التكييف السديد على هذه المنازعة بأنها طعن بالإلغاء في القرار الصادر برفض طلب التجنس بما يترتب عليه من خضوعها لذلك الشرط اللازم لقبولها شكلا، لأن المحكمة تستقل بتكييف طلبات الخصوم على أساس من صادق معانيها وحقيق مراقبها دون الوقوف عند ظاهر العبارات التي أفرغت فيها أو التقيد بالأوصاف التي خلعت عليها.
ومن حيث أنه ولئن كان الطاعن قد أشار في عريضة دعواه إلى حقه في رفع دعوى أصلية بالجنسية المصرية وانتهى في ذات العريضة إلى طلبات صدرها بطلب الجنسية المصرية ثم أوضح في المذكرة التي قدمها بتاريخ 20 من يناير سنة 1987 أن طلبه الحكم بثبوت أحقيته في الجنسية المصرية يمثل دعوى أصلية بهذه الجنسية وهو عين ما ردده في تقرير الطعن رغبة منه في تكييف الدعوى بأنها دعوى أصلية بالجنسية حتى لا تخضع للإجراءات والمواعيد الخاصة بدعوى الإلغاء، إلا انه سرد في عريضة الدعوى ما يعنى قصده إلى انه أجنبي طلب التجنس على أساس من توافر شروطه طبقا للبند خامسا من المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 ورفضت وزارة الداخلية طلبه بحجة تخلف أحد هذه الشروط في حقه وهو الشرط الخاص بالإقامة عشر سنوات متتالية سابقة على تقديم طلب التجنس، ثم استند في طلباته إلى البند خامسا من المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 وهى المادة الخاصة بالتجنس بمقتضى قرار يصدر من وزير الداخلية، كما المح إلى طلبه إلغاء القرار الصادر من وزير الداخلية برفض منحة الجنسية، وكل هذه الأمور تقطع بأن التكييف السليم لدعواه هو أنها طعن بالإلغاء في هذا القرار على نحو ما ذهب إليه بحق الحكم المطعون فيه، ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أن الأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء وجهت إلى الطاعن الكتاب المؤرخ 8 من أغسطس سنة 1984 والصادر برقم 14991 في 12 من أغسطس سنة 1984 برفض وزارة الداخلية طلبه الجنسية المصرية، وقد أقر الطاعن في عريضة دعواه بأنه تلقى هذا الكتاب دون أن يماري في تاريخ وصوله إليه مما يعني علمه علما يقينا شاملا بالقرار المطعون فيه على نحو كان يحتم عليه رفع دعوى بالطعن على هذا القرار بالإلغاء خلال ستين يوما من تاريخ هذا العلم اليقيني الشامل، إلا انه أقامها في 11 من مارس سنة 1985 أي بعد انقضاء الميعاد القانوني، فمن ثم تكون دعواه غير مقبولة شكلا وهو ما قضى به الحكم المطعون فيه، وبالتالي فانه لا شبهة في هذا الحكم ولا صحة للطعن عليه سواء فيما تضمنه من تكييف للدعوى أو فيما انتهى إليه من عدم قبولها لرفعها بعد الميعاد مما يوجب القضاء برفض الطعن، وان كان من نافلة القول الإلماح إلى أن هذا لا يوصد السبيل أمام الطاعن في معاودة طلب التجنس وتدبر أمره على هذه ذلك وفقا للقانون.

* فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلا وبرفضه موضوعا وألزمت الطاعن المصروفات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار / علي فؤاد الخادم رئيس مجلس الدولة ورئيس المحكمة وعضوية السادة الأساتذة المستشارين، محمد عبد الرحمن سلامة وعلي عوض محمد صالح وسامي احمد محمد الصباغ واحمد عبد العزيز ابو العزم نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة 

* الإجراءات

في يوم الخميس الموافق 11/7/ 1991 أودع الأستاذ علي احمد الطاهر المحامي المقبول أمام المحكمة الإدارية العليا بصفته وكيلا عن الطاعن تقرير طعن بقلم كتاب هذه المحكمة في الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري بالقاهرة بجلسة 14/5/1991 في الدعوى رقم 6093 / 42 ق فيما قضي به من قبول الدعوى شكلا وفي الموضوع برفضها وإلزام المدعي المصروفات . 
وطلب الطاعن للأسباب الموضحة بتقرير الطعن بقبول الطعن شكلا وتحديد جلسة لنظره أمام دائرة فحص الطعون لتأمر بإحالته إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا لتقضي فيه بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه والحكم مجددان بثبوت جنسية الطاعن المصرية واعتباره مصريا مع ما يترتب علي ذلك من آثار وإلزام المطعون ضده بصفته المصروفات عن الدرجتين . 
وجري إعلان تقرير الطعن إلى المطعون ضده علي الوجه المبين بالأوراق . 
وأودعت هيئة مفوضي الدولة تقريرا ارتأت فيه الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا وفي الموضوع برفضه وإلزام الجهة الإدارية المصروفات . 
وعين لنظر الطعن أمام دائرة فحص الطعون بهذه المحكمة جلسة 20 /5/1996 وتداولت نظرة بالجلسات التالية علي النحو المبين بمحاضرها وبجلسة 20/1/1997 قررت الدائرة إحالة الطعن إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا الدائرة الأولى / موضوع لنظره بجلسة 9/3/1997 وبهذه الجلسة قررت المحكمة حجزك الطعن ليصدر فيه الحكم بجلسة اليوم الاحد الموافق 4/5/1997 حيث صدر الحكم وأودعت مسودته المشتملة علي أسبابه عند النطق به . 

* المحكمة

بعد الاطلاع علي الأوراق وسماع المرافعة، وبعد المداولة . 
من حيث أن الطعن قد استوفي أوضاعه الشكلية ومن ثم فهو مقبول شكلا . 
ومن حيث أن عناصر هذا الموضوع حسبما يبين من الأوراق في انه بتاريخ 21/8/1988 أقام الطاعن الدعوى رقم 6093 لسنة 42 ق أمام محكمة القضاء الإداري بالقاهرة بصحيفة أودعها قلم كتاب المحكمة طلب في ختامها الحكم بثبوت جنسية المصرية واعتباره مصريا مع ما يترتب علي ذلك آثار وإلزام المدعي عليه بالمصروفات . 
وقال شارحا لدعواه بانه كان يعمل مدير المكتب اخبار اليوم بدمشق بجانب عمله كرئيس لمجلة الجندي التي يصدرها الجيش السوري، وكذلك مديرا للمكتب الصحفي لرئاسة الجمهورية . 
وكان منذ بدء الانقلاب علي الوحدة بين مصر وسوريا يزود مؤسسة اخبار اليوم باهم اخبار الانفصالين مما أدى إلى وضعه علي رأس قوائم المطلوب اعتقالهم بعد استيلاء حزب البعث علي السلطة الأمر الذى دفعه إلى مغادرة سوريا في يونية 1963، والإقامة بالقاهرة حيث تولي اذاعة تعليق سياسي يومي من صوت العرب عن الأوضاع في سوريا بناء علي طلب وزير الاعلام المصري، فألغت السلطات السورية جواز سفره، وقبلته مصر كلاجئ سياسي بها واصبح يحمل جواز سفر مؤقت تحول إلى جواز سفر عادي . 
وفي اغسطس 1969 تزوج من فتاة مصرية وأنجب منها ابنته "عبير" وان ابنتيه من زوجته الأولى المتوفاة وهما سوريتان الجنسية تزوجتا من مصريين . 
واستطرد المدعي قائلا انه صدر عفو عن السوريين اللاجئين إلى مصر وسمع له بالحصول علي جواز سفر سوري، وقد استقر به المقام في مصر منذ 7 يونية 1963 ومضي علي اقامته ما يقرب من خمسة وعشرين سنة متصلة، ونظرا لان المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية تنص علي منحها لكل أجنبى جعل اقامته العادية في مصر مدة عشر سنوات متتالية علي الاقل سابقة علي تقديم طلب التجنس متي كان بالغا سن الرشد وتوافرت فيه الشروط الواردة في البند رابعا فان حالته مما ينطبق عليها ما جاء في المادة المذكورة ومن ثم يكون له الحق في الحصول علي الجنسية المصرية. 
وقد دفعت الجهة الإدارية الدعوى بايداع حافظة مستندات طويت علي ملف الجنسية الخاص بالمدعي وبها مذكرة مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية ردا علي الدعوى جاء فيها أن توافر الشرط الواردة في المادة الرابعة من قانون الجنسية رقم 26 / 1976 الخاص بمدة الإقامة ليس معناه إلزام الجهة الإدارية باجابته إلى طلبه لان مرد ذلك للسلطة التقديرية وفقا لما عليه المصلحة العامة عليها وانتهت الجهة الإدارية إلى طلب الحكم برفض الدعوى . 
وبتاريخ 14 /5/1991 اصدرت محكمة القضاء الإداري بالقاهرة حكمها بقبول الدعوى شكلا في الموضوع برفضها وألزمت المدعي المصروفات .
وقد اقامت تلك المحكمة قضاءها تأسيسا علي أن توافر الشروط المبينة في المادة الرابعة من قانون الجنسية لا يعني أن يكون لطالب التجنس حقا حتميا في التمتع بالجنسية المصرية، اذ أن المشرع استهل عبارة النص بكلمة يجوز وهو امر واضح الدلالة علي منح الجنسية المصرية يظل جوازيا للجهة الإدارية بما لها من سلطة تقديرية في هذا الشأن بحسبان أن مسائل الجنسية وعلي ما جري عليه القضاء الإداري من صحيح الامور الداخلة في كيان الدولة وتنبثق من سيادتها وهي إذ تقرر منح الجنسية أو عدم منحها تتواجد ثمة اعتبارات كثيرة يجب مراعاتها تتعلق بالمصلحة العليا للوطن وفقا لظروفه، كما أن الجهة الإدارية تترخص في تعيين الوقت الملائم لإصدار قرارها . 
وانتهت الجهة الإدارية من ذلك إلى قضائها السابق . 
ومن حيث أن مبني الطعن الماثل يقوم علي أساس مخالفة الحكم المطعون فيه للقانون والخطأ في تطبيقه اذ انه اخل بحق الدفاع فلقد تقدم بمذكرة اشار فيها إلى منح السيدين عبد الحميد السراج وجاسم علوان وهما سوريان الجنسية وقدما إلى البلاد بعدة ومع ذلك منحا الجنسية المصرية ولم يتناول الحكم بالرد أي اشارة إلى هذه الحالة في حيثاته رغم اهميتها كاحد الاسانيد في دعواه وهو امر يكشف عن عدم احاطة محكمة اول درجة للدعوى عن بصر وبصيرة، فضلا عن أن عدم ضم ملف جنسية المذكورين لأوراق الدعوى كطلبه للمقارنة بينها وبين حالته حال دون حقه في إثبات العيب الذى اعتور قرارا الجهة الإدارية برفض طلبه وعدم تمكنه ايضا من إثبات اساءة استعمال السلطة عند إصدار القرار . 
يضاف أي ذلك ما شاب الحكم المطعون فيه من قصور في التسبيب حيث انه لم يتناول رد علي الحالة التي استند إليها الطاعن ولم يبرر السبب في منح الجنسية للمذكورين ورفضها بالنسبة له، فضلا عن الخطأ الذى وقع فيه بتكييفه للدعوى بانها طعن علي قرار سلبي بالامتناع عن منح الجنسية المصرية بينما أن حقيقة الأمر وواقعة أن طلبة يقوم علي أساس طلب أصلي هو ثبوت جنسيته المصرية مما اوقع الحكم في خطأ في تطبيقه القانون . 
وخلص الطاعن من أسباب طعنه إلى طلب الحكم بإلغاء الحكم المطعون عليه وثبوت جنسيته باعتباره مصريا وما يترتب علي ذلك من آثار . 
ومن حيث أن قضاء هذه المحكمة قد استقر علي أن المنازعة المتعلقة بالجنسية اما أن تثار في صورة مسألة اولية أثناء نظر دعوى أصلية يتوقف الفصل فيها علي البت في مسألة الجنسية واما أن تتخذ صورة دعوى أصلية مجردة بالجنسية حيث يكون الطلب الأصلي فيها هو الاعتراف بتمتع فرد بالجنسية مثل طلب ثبوت الجنسية المصرية علي سند من إحدى المواد الأولى والثانية والثالثة من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية وهي مواد حددت المصريين بحكم القانون . 
وأما أن تطرح في صورة طعن بالإلغاء في قرار إداري نهائي صادر بشأن الجنسية سواء كان من القرارات السلبية أو من القرارات الصريحة الصادرة عن الجهة الإدارية بالتطبيق لأحكام قانون الجنسية مثل القرار الصادر من وزير الداخلية برفض طلب الأجنبى التجنس طبقا للمادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 26لسنة 1975 بشان الجنسية المصرية، حيث نصت هذه المادة علي انه يجوز بقرار من وزير الداخلية منح الجنسية المصرية : اولا .......... ثانيا ........... ثالثا ...................
رابعا : لكل أجنبى ولد في مصر ............ وتوافرت فيه الشروط الاتية : 
أن يكون سليم العقل غير مصاب بعاهة تجعله عالة علي المجتمع . 
أن يكون حسن السير والسلوك محمود السمعة ولم يسبق الحكم عليه بعقوبة جنائية أو مقيدة للحرية في جريمة مخلة بالشرف ما لم يكن قد رد إليه اعتباره . 
أن يكون ملما باللغة العربية . 
أن يكون له وسيلة مشروعة للكسب 
خامسا : لكل أجنبى جعل إقامته العادية في مصر مدة عشر سنوات متتالية علي الأقل سابقة على تقديم طلب التجنس متي كان بالغا سن الرشد وتوافرت فيه الشروط المبينة في البند (رابعا). ويؤخذ من تلك المادة انها لم تسبغ الجنسية المصرية بحكم القانون علي من توافرت فيه الشروط التي تطلبتها للتجنس كسبب للجنسية المكتسبة، فلا يستمد الأجنبى حقه في الجنسية من القانون مباشرة لمجرد اجتماع شروط التجنس لديه وبالتالى لا تعتبر منازعته هذه دعوى أصلية بالجنسية تتحرر من الإجراءات والمواعيد الخاصة بدعوى الإلغاء، اذ تكتسب الجنسية المصرية عن طريق التجنس طبقا لاحد بنود تلك المادة بالقرار الصادر من وزير الداخلية بمنحها، وبذا يكون القرار الصادر منه برفض منحها قرارا إداريا بالمعني القانوني علي نحو يجعل المنازعة بشأنه من دعاوى الإلغاء ولا ريب في أن المحكمة تستقل علي هدي ذلك بتكييف الدعوى علي أساس من صادق معانيها وحقيق مراميها دون الوقوف ضد ظاهر العبارات التي أفرغت فيها أو التقييد بالأوصاف التي خلصت عليها . 
ومن حيث أن قضاء هذه المحكمة مطرد أيضا علي أن الواضح من نص المادة الرابعة من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية أن منح هذه الجنسية عن طريق التجنس هو أمر جوازي لوزير الداخلية علي نحو يخوله سلطة تقديرية فى منحها إذا توافرت الشروط المقررة، أو في منعها رغم توافر هذه الشروط وفقا لما يراه محققا للمصلحة العامة وهذه الرخصة تعد امتدادا لما درج عليه المشرع المصري من افساح كامل التقديري لجهة الإدارة في مجال التجنس رغبة منه في الحفاظ علي تشكيل المواطنين في الدولة بتحيز المنضمين إليها حسب سياستها المرسومة دون إلزام عليها في ذلك ولو توافرت الشروط المقررة وهو ما يصدق ايضا علي جواز منح الجنسية المصرية عن طرق التجنس بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية طبقا لمادة الخامسة من ذات القانون . 
واذا كانت السلطة التقديرية تجد حدها ف عدم التعسف فيها أو الانصراف بها عن غايتها في تحقيق المصلحة العامة، فان القرار الصادر بناء عليها برفض منح الطاعن الجنسية المصرية عن طريق التجنس طبقا للمادة الرابعة من ذلك القانون هو قرار لم يثبت فيه تعسف أو انحراف فلا يكفي فرصة بذلك العيب القصدي ما يكون الطاعن قد بذله من أعمال في المجال القومي أو حملة من ولاء لمصر لانها امور أن شفعت في اسباغ الجنسية فانها لا لتزم بمنحها تجنسها كما لا يفيد في هذا الصدد سبق صرف جواز سفر مصري للطاعن عن بينة تامة بوضعه كأجنبى وأيا كانت الاعتبارات العامة أو الخاصة التي حدت إلى صرفه، وكذلك زواجه من مصرية أو الإقامة الدائمة المدة المطلوبة فهي اعتبارات مهما علت لا ترقي إلى مرتبة استنفاد السلطة التقديرية الثابتة للإدارة منحا أو منعا في مجال التجنس ولو توافرت للأجنبى الشروط المقررة قانونا . 
وكذلك لا يقدح في ذات الشأن مجرد صدور قرارات بمنح الجنسية المصرية سواء من رئيس الجمهورية أو من وزير الداخلية لأجانب من العرب أو من غيرهم ولو وجد تماثل، وبالتالى فان القرار المطعون فيه يكون قرارا مشروعا، وتكون الدعوى بطلب إلغائه جديرة بالرفض ويكون الحكم المطعون فيه سليما فيما قضي به من رفضها ومن ثم يتعين الحكم برفض الطعن
ومن حيث أن من يخسر الدعوى يلزم بمصروفاتها أعمالا لحكم المادة 184 من قانون المرافعات.

* فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلا وبرفضه موضوعا، وألزمت الطاعن المصروفات

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسه السيد الاستاذ المستشار الدكتور احمد يسرى عبده رئيس مجلس الدولة وعضوية السادة الاساتذة محمد المهدى مليحى ، وفاروق عبد الرحيم غنيم وعبد المنعم رفاعى عمارة والسيد السيد عمر المستشارين . 

* اجراءات الطعن

فى يوم السبت الموافق 28 من يوليه سنه 1984 اودع الاستاذ ............ المحامى بصفته وكيلاً عن السيدة / ............ قلم كتاب المحكمة الادارية العليا تقرير طعن قيد بجدولها برقم 2774 لسنه 30 قضائية عليا وذلك عن الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الادارى (دائرة منازعات الافراد والهيئات) بجلسة 29 من مايو سنه 1984 فى الدعوى رقم 611 لسنه 27 قضائية المقامة من السيدة الطاعنة ضد السيدين وزيرى الداخلية والخارجية المطعون ضدهما والقاضى بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها والزام الطاعنة ، وطلبت الطاعنة الحكم بقبول طعنها شكلا وفى الموضوع الحكم بالغاء الحكم المطعون فيه وما يترتب عليه من اثار والقضاء اصليا ومجددا بالطلبات الابتدائية ، واحتياطياً باثبات تنازل وزارة الداخلية عن الحكم الصادر من محكمة النقض فى الطعن رقم 30 لسنه 30 ق ، وبناء على هذا التنازل (باحياء الملف الى ما كان عليه وحريتها الكاملة) واثبات تنازل الطاعنة كفضولية عن سائر الخصوم الغير مختصمين فى الطعن الى المطعون ضدهما قانونا ، وقدمت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريرا بالرأى القانونى مسبباً ارتأت فيه الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا وبرفضه موضوعاً والزمت الطاعنة بالمصروفات .
وفى نفس التاريخ السابق اودع الاستاذ .......... المحامى بصفته وكيلا عن السيدة المذكورة قلم كتاب المحكمة الادارية العليا تقرير طعن قيد بجدولها برقم 2775 لسنه 30 قضائية عليا عن الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الادارى بنفس الجلسة المشار اليها فى الدعوى رقم 132 لسنه 27 قضائية المقامة من الطاعنة ضد السيدين وزيرى الداخلية والخارجية - المطعون ضدهما ، والقاضى بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها والزام الطاعنة المصروفات ، وطلبت الطاعنة الحكم بذات الطلبات المبينة بالطعنين السابقين ، وقد اعلن الطعن قانونا الى المطعون ضدهما وقدمت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريرا بالرأى القانونى مسببا ارتأت فيه الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا ورفضه موضوعاً والزام الطاعنة المصروفات . 
وقد عين لنظر الطعون جلسة 19 من يناير سنه 1987 امام دائرة فحص الطعون حيث قرر الحاضر عن الجهة الادارية الدفع ببطلان صحيفة الطعن للتحميل بالموضوع والطلبات ، وتداول نظر الطعون الثلاثة امام الدائرة على الوجه المبين بالمحاضر ، وبجلسة 2 من نوفمبر سنه 1987 قررت الدائرة احالة الطعون الثلاثة الى المحكمة الادارية العليا (دائرة منازعات الافراد والهيئات والعقود الادارية والتعويضات) وحددت لنظرهما جلسة 21 من نوفمبر سنه 1987 ، وبهذه الجلسة نظرت المحكمة الطعن على الوجه الثابت بالمحضر وقررت ضم الطعنين رقمى 2775 و 2776 لسنه 30 قضائية عليا ليصدر فيهما جميعاً حكم واحد بجلسة اليوم وفيها صدر الحكم واودعت مسودته المشتملة على اسبابه عند النطق به .

* المحكمة 

بعد الاطلاع على الاوراق وسماع الايضاحات والمداولة .
ومن حيث ان الطعون الثلاثة قد استوفت اوضاعها الشكلية ، ولا وجه لما تثيره الجهة الادارية من بطلان فحص الطعون للتحميل الذى نسبته اليها ، بالنظر الى ان تلك الصحف قد اشتملت على البيانات الجوهرية اللازمة كما ان اوجه الطعن المدرجة بالصحف المذكورة وان ورد ببعض عباراتها غموض الا انها مفهومه فى جملتها ، مما يقتضى معه رفض الدفع ببطلان صحيفة الدعوى .
ومن حيث ان عناصر هذه المنازعة تخلص - حسبما يبين من الاحكام المطعون فيها وسائر الاوراق - فى انه بتاريخ 28 من مارس سنه 1973 اقامت السيدة / ............ الدعوى رقم 611 لسنه 27 قضائية بايداع صحيفتها قلم كتاب محكمة القضاء الادارى طالبة الحكم بالغاء القرار السلبى بالامتناع عن اعطائها شهادة بأن الجنسية اليونانية للمرحومة كاترين فيكتورين زلزل تتمتع بحصانة نتيجة الاتفاق الدبلوماتى الذى ابرم بين الحكومتين المصرية واليونانية عام 1933 والمصدق عليه منذ عام 1890 ، وبموجب مذكرة مودعة بتاريخ 9 من يناير سنه 1983 اوضحت الطاعنة ان دعواها هى دعوى اصلية بتقرير سنه 1984 حكمت المحكمة بوقف الدعوى لحين صدور حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا بالفصل فى الدعوى رقم 3 لسنه 5 تنازع اختصاص . وبتاريخ 27 من فبراير سنه 1984 طلبت الطاعنة تعجيل الدعوى استنادا الى صدور حكم فى دعوى التنازع رقم 2 لسنه 3 قضائية . وتم تعجيل الدعوى ونظرت بجلسة 3 من ابريل سنه 1984 . وبجلسة 29 من مايو سنه 1984 حكمت المحكمة بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى السابقة الفصل فيها والزمت الطاعنة المصروفات - وجاء باسباب هذا الحكم انه استبان للمحكمة ان ثمة دعوى تنازع اختصاص اقامتها الطاعنة امام المحكمة الدستورية العليا قيدت برقم 3 لسنه 5 قضائية ابدت فيها الطاعنة ان محكمة النقض اصدرت حكمين فى الطعنين رقمى 30 لسنه 30 ق ، و 17 لسنه 34 احوال شخصية اجانب تعرضت فيهما لموضوع جنسية المرحومة كاترين فيكتورين زلزل ، وجاء بهذين الحكمين ان السيدة المذكورة اعتبرت مصرية الجنسية وفقا لنص الفقرة الثالثة من المادة الأولى من قانون الجنسية المصرية رقم 19 لسنه 1929 لزواجها من السيد / سليم زلزل من سنه 1909 حتى وفاته سنه 1916 واستمرار اقامتها اقامة عادية فى مصر حتى بعد صدور قانون الجنسية المصرية فى 10 من مارس سنه 1929 . وخلافا لما جاء بهذين الحكمين اصدرت المحكمة الادارية العليا حكمين اخرين فى الطعنين رقمى 29 لسنه 20 ق و 30 لسنه 20 ق تضمنا ان المرحومة كاترين فيكتورين زلزل عوملت من قبل جهة الادارة على انها اجنبية الجنسية لثبوت الجنسية اليونانية بصفة اصلية فى حقها من جهة وعدم ثبوت الاصل العثمانى لزوجها المرحوم سليم داود زلزل من جهة اخرى . واذ رأت الطاعن ان ثمة تناقضاً بين الحكمين الصادرين من محكمة النقض والحكمين الاخيرين الصادرين من المحكمة الادارية العليا على حكمى محكمة النقض ، واصدرت المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى دعوى التنازع رقم 3 لسنه 3 ق بجلسة 18 من فبراير سنه 1984 كما صدر حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى دعوى التنازع رقم 3 لسنه 5 ق بجلسة 3 من مارس سنه 1984 ، وقد قضت المحكمة فيهما بعدم قبول الدعوى على اساس ان الثابت من الحكمين الصادرين من المحكمة الادارية العليا فى الطعنين رقمى 29 و 30 لسنه 20 قضائية انهما قضيا باعتبار الخصومة فى الدعوى منتهيه على اساس ان طلبات المدعين فى كل منهما قد تلاقت مع ما قررت الجهة الادارية . وكانت دعاوى اثبات الجنسية وهى من علاقات القانون العام التى تربط الفرد بالدولة بقصد تقرير مركز قانونى معين يستمد وجوده من نصوص قانون الجنسية ذاته ، ولا تثبت باتفاق الخصوم عليه وانما تقضى به المحكمة المختصة وفقا لاحكام القانون ، ولما كان ذلك فان الحكمين الصادرين من المحكمة الادارية العليا المشار اليهما بقضائهما بانقضاء الخصومة لا يكونا قد حسما النزاع حول الجنسية بحكم حائز لقوة الامر المقضى يمنع من طرح النزاع من جديد بشأن اثبات الجنسية او ينفيها ، وبالتالى ينتفى اى تناقض بين هذين الحكمين والحكمين الصادرين من محكمة النقض ، وبناء على قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعدم قبول دعوى التنازع فى هذا الشأن ، فقد ذهب الحكم المطعون فيه الى انه يتعين الفصل فى الدعوى على اساس طلبات الطاعنة النهائية . باعتبارها دعوى اصلية بنفى الجنسية المصرية عن المرحومة كاترين فيكتورين زلزل . واستطردت المحكمة الى ان مقتضى مراحل النزاع حول جنسية السيدة المذكورة . وباستقراء صور الاحكام الصادرة من جهة القضاء المدنى فى هذا الشأن يتبين ان كلا من السيدة .............. والسيد ......... والاستاذ .............. المحامى بصفته الشخصية كانوا قد تقدموا بعريضة الى رئيس المحكمة القاهرة الابتدائية طلبوا فيها ضبط اشهاد ثبوت وفاة السيدة / كاترين فيكتورين زلزل بمدينة القاهرة فى 6 من يناير سنه 1958 وانحصار ارثها فيهم بحق الثلث لكل منهم بناء على وصية شفوية نطقت بها فى الخامس والعشرين من ديسمبر سنه 1957 . الا ان السيد / .......... وهو من ابناء العصبات بالنسبة للسيدة المذكورة - حضر ونازع فى ضبط الاشهاد على الصورة المطلوبة . فامر رئيس محكمة القاهرة الابتدائية بحفظ الطلب . فاقام طالبوا الاشهاد الدعوى رقم 10 لسنه 1958 كلى احوال شخصية اجانب امام محكمة القاهرة الابتدائية ابتغاء الحكم لهم اصليا بضبط اشهاد وفاة السيدة المذكورة باعتبارها يونانية الجنسية وانحصار ارثها فيهم ، واحتياطيا بضبط الاشهاد على اساس ان السيدة / ............. ابنهة المتوفاه كاترين فيكتورين زلزل هى الوارثة الوحيدة عملاً باحكام القانونى المدنى اليونانى . وبجلسة 9 من يونية سنه 1959 قضت محكمة القاهرة الابتدائية برفض الدعوى على اساس ان السيدة المتوفاة كانت قبل زواجها من المرحوم سليم زلزل يونانية الجنسية ، وبزواجها منه فى 24 من يونيه سنه 1909 - وهو عثمانى مقيم بمصر - اكتسبت الجنسية العثمانية ، وقد ظلت بعد وفاة زوجها مقيمة بمصر قبل 5 من نوفمبر سنه 1914 بعد ان فقدت جنسيتها الاصلية . كما استمرت مقيمة فى مصر حتى بعد 30 من مارس سنه 1929 تاريخ صدور قانون الجنسية المصرى الذى نص فى المادة (3) منه على ان (يعتبر مصريا بقوة القانون الرعايا العثمانيون الذين كانوا يقيمون فى مصر منذ 5 نوفمبر سنه 1914 وحافظوا على الاقامة حتى تاريخ نشر هذا القانون) لم تنزع منها الجنسية طبقا للاوضاع القانونية ، واذا ما اكتسبت الجنسية اليونانية على ما يزعمه المدعون فانها تعتبر فى نظر المشرع المصرى - على فرض تعدد جنسياتها - مصرية الجنسية ، ما دامت لم تفقد جنسيتها المصرية باحدى الطرق المبينة بالقانون . اذا لم يثبت ان ثمة قراراً ادارياً صدر بالسماح لها بالتجنس بالجنسية الاجنبية بل انها تقدمت فى سنه 1931 بطلب الى وزارة الداخلية يدل على تمسكها بجنسيتها المصرية وقد اقيم الاستئناف رقم 843 لسنه 36 قضائية امام محكمة استئناف القاهرة عن الحكم المذكور وطلب المستأنفون الحكم ببطلان الحكم المستأنف والقضاء عن الحكم المذكور وطلب المستأنفون الحكم ببطلان الحكم المستأنف والقضاء بالطلبات السابق طلبها امام محكمة اول درجة . وبجلسة 27 من ابريل سنه 1960 حكمت المحكمة بقبول الاستئناف شكلاً وفى الموضوع بالغاء الحكم المستأنف واعتبار المرحومة كاترين فيكتورين زلزل يوناينة الجنسية وقت وفاتها فى 6 من يناير سنه 1958 وبتطبيق احكام القانون اليونانى على واقعة النزاع . وقد طعن السيد / ............. على هذا الحكم امام محكمة النقض وقيد طعنه برقم 30 لسنه 30 ق احوال شخصية ، وبجلسة 30 من يناير سنه 1963 حكمت المحكمة بنقض الحكم موضوع الطعن ، واستندت المحكمة فى قضائها الى انه مما نعاه الطاعن على الحكم المطعون فيه الخطأ فى القانون اذ انه اعتمد فى اعتبار المتوفاه يونانية الجنسية على ان الاوراق الرسمية دلت لا على تنازلها فحسب عن طلب التجنس بالجنسية المصرية بل على انها قد استردت جنسيتها اليونانية فى 9 من اغسطس سنه 1933 ، فى حين ان الفقرة الثالثة من المادة (1) من قانون الجنسية الصادر سنه 1929 تقضى بأن (يعتبر مصريا بقوة القانون الرعايا العثمانيون الذين كانوا يقيمون عادة فى مصر منذ 5 نوفمبر سنه 1914 وحافظوا على تلك الاقامة حتى تاريخ نشر القانون الذى تم فى 10 مارس سنه 1929 ، وانه طبقا لذلك فان المتوفاه مصرية الجنسية لاقامتها فى مصر منذ سنه 1909 وامتداد هذه الاقامة الى ما بعد تاريخ نشر القانون ومن ثم فهى مصرية بحكم القانون دون حاجة الى ان تتقدم بطلب التجنس بالجنسية المصرية ، وهذه الجنسية لم تنزع منها طبقا للشرائط التى وضعها القانون ، ولذلك تظل معتبرة مصرية . واستطردت محكمة النقض فى حكمها قائلة ان هذا النص فى محله ، ذلك ان الحكم المطعون فيه بعد ان تحدث عن ان المتوفاة طلبت فى 18 من يوليه سنه 1931 التجنس بالجنسية المصرية ولم تجبها الحكومة الى ذلك ، فقد تنازلت عن طلبها فى 15 من نوفمبر سنه 1934 واستعادت جنسيتها اليونانية فى 9 من اغسطس سنه 1933 وقيدت بسجلات القنصلية اليونانية فى 31 من اغسطس سنه 1933 ومنحتها الحكومة المصرية بطاقة اقامة فى 29 من يونية سنه 1953 ، وقال الحكم بعد ما تقدم ان الاوراق الرسمية دلت لا على تنازلها فحسب عن طلب التجنس بالجنسية المصرية بل على انها استردت جنسيتها اليونانية واستعادت حقوقها كمواطنة يوناينة فى 9 من اغسطس سنه 1933 ، وان هذه الوثائق التى اصدرت متعاقبة من الحكومتين المصرية واليونانية والدالة على ان المتوفاة تنكرت للجنسية المصرية والتى تقول المدعى عليها انها اكتسبتها نتيجة لزواجها من عثمانى . مع ان القانون العثمانى لم ينص فى اى مادة منه على مثل هذا الحكم او نتيجة لاقامتها فى مصر من سنه 1914 حتى سنه 1929 مع انها لم تحاول بصفة جدية الحصول على شهادة بالجنسية المصرية بل هى رفضت السير فى اجراءات الطلب الذى قدمته لوزارة الداخلية فى سنه 1931 وقررت التنازل عنه - وهذا الذى اورده الحكم المطعون فيه قد جاء مخالفاً لاحكام القانون ، ذلك ان الثابت مما ورد فى الحكم الابتدائى والحكم الاستئنافى المطعون فيه ان المتوفاة السيدة / كاترين فيكتورين زلزل تزوجت من سليم الاول الذى ولد فى لبنان وتعمد بها فى سنه 1878 ، وغادرها الى مصر سنه 1907 وتزوج بالسيدة المذكورة فى 24 من يونية سنه 1909 وتوفى بالقاهرة سنه 1916 . ومن ثم يكون السيد / سليم زلزل من رعايا الدولة العثمانية طبقاً للمادة التاسعة من قانون الجنسية العثمانية الصادر فى 19 من يناير سنه 1869 التى تنص على ان يعتبر كل شخص مقيم بالديار العثمانية ويعامل كذلك الى ان تثبت جنسيته الاجنبية بصفة رسمية والمقصود بالديار العثمانية اى اقليم من اقاليم الامبراطورية فى ذلك الوقت . وعلى ذلك تكون المتوفاة بزواجها من السيد / سليم زلزل - على ما يجرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة - قد الحقت بالجنسية العثمانية ، وتبقى على هذه الجنسية حتى بعد وفاته ، ولما كانت المتوفاة قد ظلت مقيمة فى مصر ومحافظة على اقامتها العادية فيها حتى بعد صدور قانون الجنسية المصرية فى سنه 1929 ، فانها تعتبر مصرية بحكم القانون طبقا للفقرة الثالثة من المادة (1) من القانون المذكور دون حاجة الى طلب منها . ومتى تثبت الجنسية على هذا الوضع بقوة القانون للمتوفاه فلا تنطبق عليها احكام استردد الجنسية ، وانما تطبق عليها احكام التجنس بجنسية اجنبية ، وقد اشترطت المادة (12) من قانون الجنسية الصادر فى سنه 1929 بسبق استئذان الحكومة المصرية فى هذا التجنس ، والا فان الجنسية المصرية تظل قائمة من جميع الوجود الا اذا رأت الحكومة المصرية اسقاط هذه الجنسية . ولما كان ذلك وكان الحكم المطعون فيه قد خالف هذا النظر ، فانه يكون قد خالف القانون مما يتعين نقضه . وذهبت محكمة القضاء الادارى فى حكمها المطعون عليه بالطعن الماثل الى انه فى خصوص الحكم الصادر من محكمة النقض بشأن اثبات الجنسية المصرية للسيدة المذكورة فان القضاء العادى كان يختص بالفصل فى مسائل الجنسية قبل صدور القانون رقم 55 لسنه 1959 بشأن تنظيم مجلس الدولة الذى اناط الاختصاص فيما لمجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء ادارى . ولقد نصت المادة الثانية من مواد اصدار القانون المشار اليه على ان جميع الدعاوى المنظورة الان امام جهات قضائية اخرى والتى اصبحت بمقتضى احكام هذا القانون من اختصاص مجلس الدولة تظل امام تلك الجهات حتى يتم الفصل فيها نهائيا . واذ كان الثابت ان الدعوى رقم 10 لسنه 1958 احوال شخصية اجانب التى تم رفعها امام محكمة القاهرة الابتدائية من السادة ............ و ............ والاستاذ ....... بصفته الشخصية وثار النزاع فيها حول جنسية السيدة / كاترين فيكتورين زلزل وانتهى بحكم محكمة النقض الصادر فى الطعن رقم 30 لسنه 30 ق رفعت قبل صدور قانون مجلس الدولة رقم 55 لسنه 1959 السابق الاشارة اليه ، فان الحكم الصادر من محكمة النقض مقرراً الجنسية المصرية للسيدة المذكورة يكون قد صدر فى حدود ولاية القضاء العاد فوى امر مما كان داخلا فى اختصاصه وفقا لحكم الفقرة الاولى من المادة الثانية من مواد اصدار قانون مجلس الدولة سالف البيان ، ولما كان الحكم الصادر من القضاء - فى حدود الولاية المقررة له بحكم القانون - متضمناً الفصل فى منازعة مما يتضمن قرينة على انه يعبر عن الحقيقة ، وهذه القرينة لا تقبل الدليل العكسى ، فلا يجوز للمحكمة التى اصدرت الحكم او لغيرها من المحاكم ان تعيد النظر فيما قضى به الحكم الا اذا كان ذلك بطريق من طرق الطعن التى نص عليها القانون وفى المواعيد التى حددها ، وهو ما يعبر عنه بمبدأ حجيه الشئ المحكوم فيه ، ولما كانت الجنسية صفة قانونية تلصق بالشخص بحكم القانون ولا تقبل التغيير باختلاف المنازعة التى تثور بشأنها ، فقد قرر المشرع المصرى وجوب سريان الاحكام التى تصدر بشأن الجنسية المصرية فى مواجهة الكافة ، وترتيباً على ذلك يتعين الحكم بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى الماثلة لسابقة الفصل فى موضوعها بحكم محكمة النقض دائرة الاحوال الشخصية اجانب الصادر بجلسة 30 من يناير سنه 1963 فى الطعن رقم 30 لسنه 30 ق احوال شخصية الذى قضى بأن المرحومة كاترين فيكتورين زلزل كانت مصرية الجنسية وقت وفاتها فى 6 من يناير سنه 1958 .
ومن حيث ان السيدة ......... اقامت الدعوى رقم 132 لسنه 27 ق ضد السيدين وزيرى الداخلية والعدل بصحيفة اودعتها قلم كتاب محكمة القضاء الادارى بتاريخ 13 من نوفمبر سنه 1972 طالبة الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفى الموضوع بالغاء القرار المطعون فيه بالامتناع عن استخراج شهادة من واقع ملف الجنسية بان المرحومة كاترين فيكتورين زلزل كانت وقت وفاتها تتمتع باقامة خاصة لمدة عشر سنوات بصفتها اجنبية (يونانية) لتقديمها الى الشهر العقارى ، مع تسليمها هذه الشهادة والحكم بالمصاريف . واثناء تداول الدعوى بالجلسات قامت مصلحة الشهر العقارى بتسجيل عقد القسمة الذى ذهبت الطاعن الى ان تسجيله يتوقف على استخراج شهادة بنوع الاقامة التى كانت تمتع بها السيدة / كاترين فيكتورين زلزل وطلبت الجهة الادارية الحكم باعتبار الخصومة منتهية ، فبعثت الطاعنة بمذكرتين مودعتين فى 9 من يناير سنه 1983 و 8 من ديسمبر سنه 1983 بان الدعوى الماثلة هى دعوى اصلية بنفى الجنسية المصرية عن السيدة المذكورة فى تاريخ وفاتها او تقرير الجنسية اليونانية بها ، وقد حكمت المحكمة بجلسة 21 من فبراير سنه 1984 بوقف الدعوى لحين صدور حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى الدعوى رقم 30 لسنه 5 ق بتنازع الاختصاص ، وعلى اثر صدور حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا بعدم قبول دعوى التنازع قامت الطاعنة بتعجيل نظر الدعوى امام محكمة القضاء الادارى ، وبجلسة 29 من مايو سنه 1984 حكمت المحكمة بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها والزمت الطاعنة بالمصروفات ، وذلك استناداً لذات الاسباب السابق ايرادها عند بيان اسباب الحكم فى الدعوى رقم 611 لسنه 27 ق سالف البيان .
ومن حيث ان السيدة / ............. اقامت الدعوى رقم 231 لسنه 28 قضائية ضد السيدين وزيرى الداخلية والخارجية بصحيفة اودعتها قلم كتاب محكمة القضاء الادارى بتاريخ 8 من يناير سنه 1974 طالبة الحكم بان المرحومة كاترين فيكتورين زلزل كانت غير مصرية الجنسية ، مع نشر الحكم فى الجريدة الرسمية عملا بالمادة 33 من قانون الجنسية وباعتباره حجة على الكافة مع الحكم بالمصاريف . وفى مذكرة مودعه فى 9 من يناير سنه 1983 اوضحت الطاعنه بأن الدعوى الماثلة هى دعوى اصلية بتقرير الجنسية غير المصرية للمرحومة كاترين فيكتورين زلزل ، وطلبت الطاعنة الفصل فى الدعوى على هذا الاساس . وبجلسة 21 من فبراير سنه 1984 اصدرت المحكمة حكماً بوقف الدعوى لحين صدور حكم من المحكمة الدستورية العليا بالفصل فى الدعوى رقم 3 لسنه 5 ق تنازع اختصاص . ثم قامت الطاعنة بطلب تعجيل الدعوى بعد صدور حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا الذى قضى بعدم قبول دعوى التنازع . وبجلسة 29 من مايو سنه 1984 حكمت المحكمة بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها والزمت الطاعنة بالمصروفات : ذلك استناداً لذات الاسباب السابق ايرادها عند بيان اسباب الحكم فى الدعوى رقم 611 لسنه 27 ق سالف البيان.
واذ لم يرتضى الطاعنون الاحكام المشار اليها ، فقد اقامت السيدة / ............ الطعن رقم 2774 لسنه 30 ق عن الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى رقم 611 لسمخ 27 ق والطعن رقم 2775 لسنه ق عن الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى رقم 132 لسنه 27 ق كما اقامت السيدة / ........... الطعن رقم 2776 لسنه 30 ق عن الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى رقم 231 لسنه 28ق . وتستند الطعون السالفة الذكر الى ما يأتى : اولا : لم تأخذ الاحكام المطعون فيها بما جاء بعدة احكام صادرة من مجلس الدولة وحائزة لحجية الشئ المقضى فيه ، والثابت منها ان وزارة الداخلية اقرت بأ، المرحومة كاترين فيكتورين زلزل يونانية الجنسية وان زوجها المرحوم سليم كان اسبانى الجنسية . وعلى الفرض الجدلى بأن وزارة الداخلية اعتبرتهما مصريين على سند من حكم محكمة النقض فى مسألة اولية وفى غيبة وزارة الداخلية ، مما يعتبر ارتجالا له خطورته بالنسبة للوزارة . فضلا عن وجود تناقض بين احكام من نفس درجة التقاضى . ثانيا : اذا كان الحكم المدنى تعرض فى مسألة اولية لموضوع الجنسية فى دعوى اعلام وراثة او دعوى طلاق ، فانه لا يمتد الى غير اطراف النزاع - وخاصة وزارة الداخلية - وقد اجمع الفقه والقضاء على عدم سريان حكم صادر فى مسألة اولية على غير اطراف الدعوى ، وحتى على نفس اطراف الدعوى ان اقاموا دعوى اخرى . ثالثا : ان هناك ثلاثة احكام مدنية حائزة لحجية الشئ المقضى فيه ويتعين ترتيب الاولوية بينها . واول هذه الاحكام - الحكم الصادر من محكمة استئناف القاهرة بحلسة 27 من ابريل سنه 1960 فى الاستئناف رقم 842 لسنه 76 ق الذى قضى بأن المورثة يونانية الجنسية وذلك ضد خصمين ، وفتح باب المرافعة للفصل فى الوصية ، وقد طعن عليه احد الخصمين فقط واصبح نهائيا وباتا وفقا لاحكام قانون المرافعات وفى 30 من نوفمبر سنه 1960 صدر حكم محكمة استئناف القاهرة فى الاستئناف المذكور قاضيا بصحة الوصية ولم يطعن اى من المحكوم ضدهما عليه . وعلى ذلك فان الحكم الصادر بجلسة 27 من ابريل سنه 1960 او اول حكم صدر فى شأن جنسية المورثة ويعتبر حجة على الكافة ومتعارضاً فى حجيته مع حكم محكمة النقض الصادر فى الطعن رقم 30 لسنه 30 ق بحلسة 30 من يناير سنه 1963 فى وقت لاحق . وما كان يجوز للمحكمة ان تهدر شأن الحكم الصادر فى الاستئناف رقم 842 لسنه 76 ق وكذلك الاحكام الاخرى الصادرة من مجلس الدولة . والخطأ الجوهرى الذى شاب الاحكام المطعون فيها انها اعتبرت ان كل حكم يصدر فى مسألة جنسية حتى لو تعرضت لها المحكمة كمسألة اولية يفيد وزارة الداخلية حتى ولو لم تكن طرفا فى الدعوى . وان وزارة الداخلية ان تنازلت عن الحكم الصادر فى الطعن رقم 30 لسنه 30 ق من محكمة النقض وهو الامر الجائز لها بالنظر الى انها لم تكن طرفا فى النزاع ، فان موضوع الجنسية المتعلق بالمورثة المذكورة يعود الى ما كان عليه قبل ذلك الحكم بمفعول هذا التنازل .
ومن حيث ان الثابت من الاوراق ان المنازعة بشأن جنسية المورثة كاترين فيكتورين زلزل وقت وفاتها فى 6 من يناير سنه 1958 قد طرحت على جهة القضاء العادى فى نظر الدعوى رقم 10 لسنه 1958 احوال شخصية اجانب امام محكمة القاهرة الابتدائية التى اقامها كل من الاستاذ .......... و ......... والسيدة / ............ ضد السيدين .......... و ........... بطلب ضبط اعلام شرعى بثبوت وفاة الموحومة كاترين فيكتورين زلزل بمدينة القاهرة فى 6 من يناير سنه 1958 على انها يونانية الجنسية وانحصار ارثها فيهم كل بحق الثلث طبقا للوصية الشفوية الصادر منها ، واحتياطيا بانحصار ارثها فى وريثتها الوحيدة السيدة / ............. فى حين دفع المدعى عليهما بان المتوفاه كانت مصرية الجنسية وانه طبقا لاحكام القانون المصرى الواجب التطبيق فانهما يعتبران وارثين للمتوفاة ولدى ابن عمها ويعتبران من عصبتها . وبناء على ذلك فقد ثار بحث موضوع جنسية السيدة المتوفاة كمسألة اولية لازمة للفصل فى موضوع وراثتها . وكان ذلك قبل العمل باحكام القانون رقم 55 لسنه 1959 لسنه 1959 فى شأن تنظيم مجلس الدولة فى الجمهورية العربية المتحدة الذى تنص المادة (8) منه على ان (يختص مجلس الدولة بهيئة قضاء ادارى دون غيره بالفصل فى المسائل الاتية ، ويكون له فيها ولاية القضاء كاملة .... تاسعا ...... دعاوى الجنسية ..) وقد نصت المادة الثانية من قانون اصدار قانون تنظيم مجلس الدولة رقم 55 لسنه 1959 المشار اليه ان (جميع الدعاوى المنظورة الان امام جهات قضائية اخرى والتى اصبحت بمقتضى احكام هذا القانون من اختصاص مجلس الدولة تظل امام تلك الجهات حتى يتم الفصل فيها نهائيا .. وعلى ذلك فان جهة القضاء العادى تظل - بعد تاريخ العمل بالقانون رقم 55 لسنه 1959 المشار اليه - مختصة بنظر ما تثيره الدعوى رقم 10 لسنه 1959 سالفه الذكر من مسألة اولية تتعلق بجنسيه المورثة المتوفاة . ويكون ما عساه يصدر من احكام بعد ذلك فى هذا الشأن صادرا من جهة قضاء ذات اختصاص . او يكون بالتالى حجة فيما انتهى اليه بشأن بحث هذه الجنسية امام جهات القضاء الاخرى ومن بينها مجلس الدولة الذى آل اليه الاختصاص بنظر دعاوى الجنسية اعتبارا من تاريخ العمل بالقانون رقم 55 لسنه 1959 سالف الذكر . واذ تنص المادة (22) من القانون رقم 26 لسنه 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية على ان (جميع الاحكام التى تصدر فى مسائل الجنسية تعتبر حجة على الكافة ونشر منطوقها فى الجريدة الرسمية ) وقد اطرد ورود هذا النص بقوانين الجنسية منذ عام 1950 فى المادة (28) من قانون الجنسية المصرية رقم 391 لسنه 1956 والمادة (23) من القانون رقم 82 لسنه 1958 بشأن جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة ، وقبل ذلك المادة (24) من قانون الجنسية سنه 1950 ، وهذا النص - الذى صدرت فى ظله احكام محكمة النقض التى قضت باعتبار المورثة المتوفاة مصرية الجنسية - قد ورد حكمة بصورة مطلقة وعامة بحيث تشمل كافة صور الاحكام التى تصدر فى مسائل الجنسية بحيث لا تقتصر حجيتها على من كان طرفا بالدعوى وانما يتعداهم الى الكافة . وذلك دون تفرقة بين ما اذا كان الحكم صادرا فى دعوى رفعت ابتداء مستقلة عن اى نزاع اخر وهى ما يطلق عليها الدعوى المجردة بالجنسية او دعوى الاعتراف بالجنسية ام كان الحكم قد صدر فى موضوع الجنسية باعتباره مسأله اولية لازمه للفصل فى نزاع مدنى او ادارى او غير ذلك - وذلك بصرف النظر عما اذا كانت وزارة الداخلية قد مثلت فى النزاع حول الجنسية امام جهة القضاء العادى او الادارى لدى نظر موضوع الجنسية كمسألة اولية - او لم تمثل ، وعلى اية حال فبالنسبة لواقعة الحال فقد كانت النيابة العامة ممثلة فى كافة مراحل النزاع الذى انتهى بصدور حكم محكمة النقض سالف الذكر ، بما يكفل حماية الصالح العام فى قبل هذه الدعاوى . وهذه الحجية تمنع اصحاب الشأن من اثارة النزاع باقامة دعواهم بالمنازعة فى جنسية المورثة مرة اخرى امام مجلس الدولة ، وهو ما انتهى اليه الحكم المطعون فيه ، ولا حجة بعد ذلك فى القول بأن حكم محكمة استئناف القاهرة فى الاستئناف رقم 842 لسنه 76 ق الصادر بجلسة 27 من ابريل سنه 1960 يحوز حجية تقابل حجية حكم محكمة النقض الصادر فى الطعن رقم 30 لسنه 30 ق بجلسة 30 من يناير سنه 1963 وذلك بالنظر الى ان احد المحكوم ضدهما فى الاستئناف المذكور لم يطعن فى الحكم . ذلك ان حكم محكمة النقض المشار اليه قد نقض حكم محكمة الاستئناف المذكور ، والمسألة موضوع التداعى فى الحكمين هى جنسية المورثة المذكورة . ويكون حكم النقض فى هذا الشأن حجة على الكافة سواء كانوا من الخصوم او غيرهم ، وسواء كان الخصم قد طعن فى حكم محكمة الاستئناف او لم يطعن . اما حكم محكمة الاستئناف المتعلق بالبت فى مدى صحة وصية المورثة المذكورة فانه بفرض مسايرة الطاعنين فيما ذهبوا اليه من ان احدا من الخصوم لم يطعن فى الحكم الصادر بصحة وصية المورثة المذكورة ، فان ذلك لا ينال من ان محكمة النقض قد حسمت النزاع حول جنسية المورثة واعتبارها مصرية بحكم حائز للحجية قبل الكافة ، وليس للحكم الاستئنافى الصادر فى مسألة صحة الوصية اثر قانونى من شأنه الاخلال بحجية حكم محكمة النقض فيما انتهى اليه بشأن جنسية المورثة ، ولا وجه كذلك للقول بأن حكم محكمة القضاء الادارى المطعون فيه قد صدر مخالفاً لقضاء سابق من مجلس الدولة . فالبين من اوراق الدعوى ان الحكم الصادر من المحكمة الادارية العليا بجلسة 16 من مايو سنه 1981 فى الطعن رقم 30 لسنه 20 قضائية المقام من السيدة ......... ضد وزارة الداخلية والسيدة ....... والذى كانت الطاعنة تطلب منه الحكم باعتبار السيدة / كاترين فيكتورين زلزل غير مصرية لميلادها غير مصرية (يونانية) ولزواجها من غير مصرى (اسبانى) قد انتهت المحكمة الادارية العليا الى الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا وفى موضوعه بتعديل الحكم المطعون فيه وباعتبار الخصومة منتهية . وقد حسمت المحكمة الدستورية العليا اى خلاف حول طبيعة هذا الحكم فى حكمها الصادر بجلسة 18 من فبراير سنه 1984 فى القضية رقم 2 لسنه 3 قضائية تنازع المقامة من الطاعنة المذكورة حيث انتهت الى ان حكم المحكمة الادارية العليا المشار اليه بقضائه بانتهاء الخصومة لا يكون قد حسم النزاع حول الجنسية او نفيها . بالمحكمة الدستورية العليا قد كشفت - بحق - عن ان هذا الحكم لا يكتسب حجية تقيد المحاكم بعد ذلك من بحث موضوع جنسية المورثة المذكورة . ولا يكون للطاعنين بعد ذلك ان ينسبوا الى الاحكام المطعون ضدها انها صدرت بالمخالفة لقضاء سابق لمجلس الدولة فى الموضوع . 
ومن حيث انه يخلص مما تقدم ان الاحكام الثلاثة المطعون فيها قد اصابت وجه الحق فيما انتهت اليه مما يتعين معه الحكم برفض الطعون الموجهة ضدها والزام الطاعنين بالمصروفات . 

* فلهذه الاسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعون شكلاً وبرفضها موضوعاً والزمت كل طاعن بمصروفات طعنه .

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار / محمد حامد الجمل رئيس مجلس الدولة وعضوية السادة الأساتذة/ محمد عبد الغنى حسن وإدوارد غالب سيفين وأحمد عبد العزيز أبو العزم ود. منيب محمد ربيع. نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة.

* إجراءات الطعن

فى يوم الأربعاء الموافق 21/1/1987 أودعته هيئة قضايا الدولة بصفتها نائبة عن الطاعنين صحيفة طعن قيد بجدولها تحت رقم 601 لسنة 33ق عليا فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى (دائرة منازعات الأفراد والهيئات) بجلسة 25/11/1986 فى الدعوى رقم 432 لسن 40ق والذى قضى بقبول الدعوى شكلاً وثبوت تمتع المدعى بالجنسية المصرية وإلزام الجهة الإدارية المصروفات.
وطلب الطاعنان - للأسباب الواردة بتقرير الطعن - إلى طلب الحكم بصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه وفى الموضوع بقبوله شكلا وإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه ورفض الدعوى.
وقد أودع الأستاذ المستشار عبد الرحمن هاشم مفوض الدولة تقريراً بالرأى القانونى لهيئة مفوضى الدولة فى الطعن ارتأى فيه الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا وفى موضوعه بالرفض وإلزام الجهة الإدارية المصروفات.
وقد عين لنظر الطعن أمام دائرة فحص الطعون بالمحكمة جلسة 16/12/1991 حيث نظر الطعن بالجلسة المذكورة والجلسات التالية حتى قررت الدائرة بجلسة 28/9/1992 إحالة الطعن إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا (دائرة منازعات الأفراد والهيئات والتعويضات) وقد تم تداول الطعن أمام هذه المحكمة على النحو المبين بمحاضر الجلسات حتى تقرر بجلسة 18/10/1992 إصدار الحكم فيها بجلسة 6/12/1992 ثم قررت المحكمة مد أجل النطق بالحكم لجلسة اليوم 10/1/1993 وفيها صدر وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به.

* المحكمة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع المرافعة، وبعد المداولة.
ومن حيث إن الحكم قد استوفى أوضاعه الشكلية.
ومن حيث إن عناصر هذه المنازعة- تتحصل حسبما يتضح من الأوراق - فى أنه بتاريخ 24/10/1985 أقام المطعون ضده الدعوى رقم 432 لسنة 40قى أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى (دائرة منازعات الأفراد والهيئات) وطلب فى ختامها الحكم أولاً: بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ القرار الصادر بعدم منحه جواز سفر. 
ثانياً: وفى الموضوع بإلغاء هذا القرار وإلزام الإدارة المصروفات.
وقال المدعى شرحا لدعواه مصرى الجنسية أبا عن جد وتلقى تعليمه فيها بجميع مراحله حتى حصل على بكالوريوس الخدمة الاجتماعية عام 1983 وأدى الخدمة العسكرية 1/1/1985 كما أن له أخ مازال مجنداً وأنه لا يؤثر فى توافر جنسيته المصرية أنه ولد بمدينة غزة.
وأضاف المدعى قوله أنه عندما أراد استخراج جواز سفر فوجئ برفض مصلحة الهجرة والجوازات والجنسية منحه جواز سفر بدعوى أنه فلسطينى الجنسية ورغم أن كافة ما قدم من مستندات قاطعة الدلالة عى تمتعه بالجنسية المصرية وأن إنكار المصلحة لجنسية يترتب عليها آثار خطيرة لا يمكن تدارك نتائجها مما يلزم الحكم له بطلباته. وقد ردت الجهة الإدارية على الدعوى بإيداع ملف جنسية والد المدعى وجده. 
وبجلسة 25/11/1986 أصدرت محكمة القضاء الإدارى حكمها المطعون فيه والقاضى بقبول الدعوى شكلاً وبثبوت تمتع المدعى بالجنسية المصرية وألزمت الجهة الإدارية المصروفات.
وأقامت المحكمة قضاءها على أن المستفاد من الدعوى أن حقيقة ما يهدف اليه المدعى هو طلب الحكم باعتباره مصرى الجنسية.
وأن الثابت من الأوراق أن المدعى من مواليد غزة فى 18/5/1959 لأب يدعى ............ الذى ولد بمدينة بلبيس سنة 1928 وأقام بها منذ هذا التاريخ كما سبق وأن أقام جد المدعى رقم 1197 لسنة 19ق أمام هذه المحكمة ضد وزير الداخلية طلب فيها الحكم باعتباره هو وزوجته ........... (جدة المدعى) متمتعان بالجنسية المصرية.
وقد قضت المحكمة بتاريخ 4/4/1967 باعتبار الجد غير معين الجنسية والجدة مصرية الجنسية تطبيقا لأحكام القانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 وسبق أن اعتبرت إدارة الهجرة والجوازات والجنسية أن والد المدعى والذى ولد بالبلاد عام 1928 مصرى الجنسية لوالدته ............ المصرية الجنسية وجده غير المعين الجنسية. وأن المدعى تقدم فى 24/1/1985 بطلب إلى مصلحة الهجرة والجوازات والجنسية لمنحه جواز سفر باعتباره مصرى الجنسية. وقد تم بحث حالته وانتهى إلى اعتباره غير معين الجنسية لكونه مولود لأب غير معين الجنسية وأم فلسطينية.
واستطردت المحكمة بياناً لحكمها ان المدعى حصل على بكالوريوس الخدمة الاجتماعية سنة1938 وأدى الخدمة العسكرية فى 1/1/1985 وله أخ مازال يؤدى الخدمة العسكرية وأن الإدارة تنكر على المدعى جنسيته باعتبار أن جده لأبيه غير معين الجنسية وأن والده المولود عام 1928 غير معين الجنسية وأنه لا يستفيد من تبعيته لأمه المصرية.
ولما كانت المحكمة سبقت لها أن قضت فى الدعوى رقم1197 لسنة 19ق بجلسة4/4/1967 باعتبار جد المدعى غير معين الجنسية وبثبوت الجنسية المصرية لجدته لأبيه تطبيقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 ولأن الحكم فصل فى إحدى مسائل الجنسية فإنه لا يجوز مصادرة بحث جنسية جد المدعى باعتباره غير معين الجنسية ويكون البحث فى جنسية والد المدعى وصولاً إلى بحث جنسية المدعى.
وأنه بتتبع جنسية والد المدعى وفقاً للمادة 6 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 19سنة 1929 والمادة 2 من القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 ثم من بعده القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 ثم القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 فى المادة الثانية منه والتى تنص على أن "يتمتع بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة:
أولاً : من ولد لأب يتمتع بهذه الجنسية 
ثانيا: من ولد فى الجمهورية العربية المتحدة من أم تحمل جنسية هذه الجمهورية وأب مجهول الجنسية أو لا جنسية له".
ويسرى حكم هذه المادة ولو كان الميلاد قبل العمل بهذا القانون ثم صدر أخيراً القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975، ونصت المادة الثانية منه على أن يكون مصريا: 1- من ولد لأب مصرى.2- من ولد فى مصر من أم مصرية ومن أب مجهول الجنسية أو لا جنسية له.
ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق أو والد المدعى ولد عام 1928 من أم مصرية وأب غير معين الجنسية، ومن ثم فأن والد المدعى يعتبر مصرى الجنسية وفقا لحكم الفقرة الأخيرة من القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1959المشار اليه، وطالما ثبتت الجنسية المصرية لوالد المدعى فان الجنسية المصرية تثبت له بالتبعية.
ومن حيث ان مبنى الطعن الماثل أن الحكم الطعي قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون وتأويله ولم يقم ولم يقم بتحصيل الوقائع تحصيلاً وافياً للأتى:
1- مخالفة القانون والخطأ فى تطبيقه إذ أن انتهاء الحكم إلى ثبوت الجنسية لمطعون ضده لأن ميلاد والده على أرض مصرية عام 1928 لأم مصرية ولأب غير معين الجنسية يؤدى إلى اعتباره مصرى، رغم أن المطعون ضده من مواليد غزة فى 18/5/1958 ووالده من مواليد الشرقية عام 1928 ومن ثم فإنه يلزم تحديد جنسيته فى ضوء جنسية والده كالآتى:
أ - بالنسبة للجد: ................ فقد أثبت الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى رقم1197 لسنة 19ق قطع فى أنه غير معين الجنسية.
ب- بالنسبة لوالد الطاعن: ........... فالثابت أيضا أنه غير مصرى الجنسية لأنه وإن كان من مواليد الشرقية عام 1928 لأم مصرية وأب غير معين الجنسية لا يستفيد من القانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 الصادر فى 10/3/1929 وفقا لقاعدة الأثر المباشر للقانون خاصة وأن المذكور لم يتقدم بطلب الحصول على الجنسية المصرية خلال سنة من بلوغ سن الرشد وفق والقانون.
بالنسبة للمطعون ضده لما كان الثابت أن والده غير مصرى ووالدته - وبإقراره - فلسطينية. كما أنه نفسه ولد بقطاع غزة عام 1957 فانه لا يعتبر مصرى الجنسية وأن ما قدمه من مستندات أو تأدية الخدمة العسكرية كلها حالات ظاهرة لا يعتد بها فى إثبات الجنسية وفق ما استقرت عليه أحكام هذه المحكمة فى قضاءها فى الدعاوى الماثلة ويكون القرار المطعون فيه قد صدر مستوفياً أركانه ويكون الحكم المطعون فيه قد صدر على غير سند من القانون.
ومن حيث ان الدساتير المصرية المتعاقبة قد أناطت بالقانون وحده تنظيم الجنسية المصرية وآخرها المادة (6) من الدستور الحالى والتى تنص على ان الجنسية المصرية ينظمها القانون.
ومن حيث ان الشارع العادى بناء على ذلك ينظم أحكام الجنسية بحسبانها رابطة قانونية وسياسية بين المواطن المصرى والدولة على نمط منضبط يجعل من انتساب المواطن لدولته مركزاً تنظيمياً يكتسبه المصرى من أحكام القانون مباشرة إذا ما توافرت فى حقه الاشتراطات التى أوجبها القانون دون ان يكون للمواطن أو السلطة القائمة على إثبات الجنسية دخل فى اكتسابها أو ثبوتها فى حقه. فتلتزم السلطة المختصة بالاعتراف بحق المواطن فى التمتع بالجنسية المصرية متى تحققت من قيام حالة من الحالات الواردة فى القانون فى حالة المواطن المصرى الأصيل تسوغ تمتع من قامت به الجنسية المصرية. يقع عبء إثبات الجنسية المصرية على من يتمسك بها أو يدفع بعدم دخوله فيها. ولا يكفى فى إثباتها أو التنصل منها ظهور الشخص بمظهر المتمتع بجنسيتها ولو تأكد بأوراق رسمية صدرت من جهات إدارية ما دامت هذه الأوراق لم تعد أصلاً لإثبات الجنسية. كما لا يسوغ من ناحية أخرى لحرمان المواطن من حقه فى التمتع بجنسيتها ظهوره لدى بعض الجهات بمظهر الأجنبى غير المتمتع بجنسية جمهورية مصر العربية كإعداد الجهة الإدارية ملف إقامة لأحد الأشخاص التى رفضت من جانبها إثبات جنسيته المصرية. فكل أولئك لا يعدو أن يكون ممثلاً لوجهة نظر كل من طالب الجنسية والجهة المانحة لها. ومرد ذلك كله إلى أحكام قانون الجنسية الواجب التطبيق والذى تحدد أحكامه الاشتراطات الواجب توافرها فيمن يعتبر مصرياً طبقاً لأحكامها دون أن يكون للمواطن المصرى أو الجهة الإدارية سلطة تقديرية فى تحديد استحقاق طالب الجنسية لها من عدمه.
وفى ضوء هذه الأصول الدستورية والقانونية السليمة أضافت القوانين المتتابعة فى شأن الجنسية المصرية أحكامها فنصت المادة (1) من المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 فى شأن الجنسية المصرية على أن يعتبر داخلا فى الجنسية المصرية بحكم القانون: أولاً: .................. ثانيا: ................... ثالثاً: من عدا هؤلاء من الرعايا العثمانيين الذين كانوا يقيمون عادة فى القطر المصرى فى نوفمبر 1914 وحافظوا على تلك الإقامة حتى تاريخ نشر القانون.
كما تضمنت المادة (6) من ذات القانون الإشارة إلى أن يعتبر من يولد فى مصر. أو فى الخارج لأب مصرى الجنسية كما أن من يولد فى مصر أو فى الخارج لأم مصرية يعتبر مصرى الجنسية.
ثم نصت المادة (2) من القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 قد نصت على أن يكون مصريا......
2- من ولد فى مصر من أم مصرية وأب مجهول الجنسية أو لا جنسية له.
كما تنص المادة (2) من القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 على أن يكون مصريا: 
أولاً: من ولد لأب مصرى.
ثانياً: من ولد فى الأراضى المصرية من أم مصرية وأب مجهول الجنسية أولا جنسية له.
ويسرى حكم البند (ثانيا) وثالثا ورابعا ولو كان ميلاد هؤلاء قبل تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون.
كما نصت المادة (2) من القانون رقم (82) لسنة 18958 على ان يتمتع بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة:
أولاً: من ولد لأب يتمتع بهذه الجنسية.
ثانيا: من ولد فى الجمهورية العربية المتحدة من أم تحمل جنسية هذه الجمهورية وأب مجهول الجنسية أو لا جنسية له.
ويسرى حكم هذه المادة ولو كان الميلاد قبل العمل بهذا القانون.
كما تنص المادة (2) من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 على أن يكون مصرياً:
1) من ولد لأب مصرى. 2) من ولد فى مصر من أم مصرية وأب مجهول الجنسية أولا جنسية له.
ومن حيث ان المستفاد من النصوص المتقدمة أن الشارع المصرى قد حدد حق التمتع بالجنسية المصرية وشروط هذا التمتع وضوابطه.
ومن حيث ان الثابت من الأوراق أن والد المطعون ضده ولد فى الشرقية سنة 1928من أم مصرية الجنسية وأب غير معين الجنسية وفقا للحكم الصادر فى الدعوى رقم1197 لسنة 19ق والذى قضى بجلسة 4/4/1967 المقامة من جد المطعون ضده... وزوجته ....... وقضى بثبوت الجنسية المصرية لجدة المطعون ضده واعتبار جده غير معين الجنسية وفقا لأحكام القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950.
ومن حيث ان المادة (22) من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية تنص على أن "جميع الأحكام التى تصدر فى مسائل الجنسية تعتبر حجة على الكافة وينشر منطوقها فى الجريدة الرسمية".
وقد اضطرد ورود هذا النص بقوانين الجنسية منذ عام 1950فى المادة (28) من قانون الجنسية المصرية رقم 391 لسنة 1956 والمادة (23) من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1985 بشأن جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة، وقبل ذلك المادة (24) من قانون الجنسية لسنة 1950 وهذه النصوص التى صدر فى ظلها الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة سالف الإشارة إليه والذى اثبت الجنسية المصرى لجدة المطعون ضده لأبيه وقضى باعتبار جده لأبيه غير معين الجنسية.
فمن ثم يكون والد الطاعن وفقا لنص المادة (2) من القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 المشار اليه مصرى الجنسية.
ومن حيث ذلك فانه متى ثبتت الجنسية المصرية لوالد المطعون ضده فانها تثبت له بالتبعية، ومن ثم يعتبر مصرى الجنسية بالتبعية لوالده.
ومن حيث انه ولئن كان صحيحاً ما دفعت به الجهة الطاعنة من أن المرجع فى ثبوت الجنسية هو أحكام القوانين المنظمة للجنسية وليس ما يرد فى الأوراق من بيانات لم تعد أصلا لإثبات الجنسية الأمر الذى يصم الحكم المطعون فيه - فضلا عما تقدم - بالقصور فى التسبيب إذ اعتمد أيضا فى إقامة قضائه على الحالة الظاهرة التى ظهر بها المطعون ضده فى الأوراق من حصوله على الشهادة الجامعية وأداء الخدمة العسكرية.... فان هذا الدفع الذى دفعت به ما كان يؤدى إلى النتيجة التى انتهت إليها المحكمة فى قرارها المطعون فيه من ثبوت جنسية المطعون ضده تبعا لثبوتها لوالده. ذلك أن هذه النتيجة استخلصت من نتيجة الحكم الصادر فى الدعوى رقم 1197 لسنة19 ق. وما تحوزه الأحكام الصادرة فى مسائل الجنسية من حجية فى مواجهة الكافة، وهو الأمر الذى يجعل الحكم الطعين صحيحاً فيما انتهى اليه من اعتبار المطعون ضده مصرى الجنسية تبعاً لتمتع أبيه بالجنسية المصرية لتوافر شروط تمتعه بها وفقا لحكم المادة (7) من القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 ويكون الطعن فيه قائم للأسباب السالفة الذكر قائما على غير أساس سليم من القانون خليقا بالرفض.
ومن حيث ان من يخسر الدعوى يلزم بمصروفاتها عملا بنص المادة (184) من قانون المرافعات.

* فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلا وبرفضه موضوعا وألزمت الجهة الإدارية المصروفات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسة الأستاذ/ المستشار الدكتور أحمد يسرى عبده نائب مجلس الدولة وعضوية السادة الأساتذة/ محمد المهدى مليحى ومحمد أمين المهدي وفاروق عبد الرحيم غنيم والسيد السيد عمر المستشارين.

* إجراءات الطعن

فى يوم الخميس الموافق 15 من مارس سنة 1984 أودعت إدارة قضايا الحكومة (هيئة قضايا الدولة بمقتضى القانون رقم 10/1986) نيابة عن وزير الداخلية ومدير عام مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية، قلم كتاب هذه المحكمة تقريرا بالطعن قيد بجدولها برقم 1238 لسنة 30القضائية ضد السيدة/ أنهار يوسف عبد الله البارونى فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى (دائرة منازعات الأفراد والهيئات) بجلسة 17 من يناير 1984 فى الشق المستعجل من الدعوى رقم 2966 لسنة 36ق المرفوعة من المطعون ضدها الطاعنين الذى قضى أولا: بإخراج جامعة القاهرة من الدعوى بلا مصروفات. ثانيا: برفض الدفع بعدم قبول طلب وقف التنفيذ. ثالثا: بقبول الدعوى شكلا وفى الطلب المستعجل بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه مع إلزام الجهة الإدارية مصروفات هذا الطلب، وطلب الطاعنان للأسباب المبينة فى تقرير الطعن الأمر بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه والقضاء بقبول الطعن شكلا وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه وأصليا بعدم قبول طلب وقف الطعن تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه والقضاء بقبول الطعن شكلا وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه وأصليا بعدم قبول طلب وقف التنفيذ واحتياطيا برفضه وفى أى من الحالين بإلزام المطعون ضدها بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة عن الدرجتين. وأعلن تقرير الطعن قانونا وقدمت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريرا بالرأى القانونى مسببا ارتأت فيه الحكم أولا: برفض طلب وقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه. ثالثا: قبول الطعن شكلا وفى الموضوع برفضه مع إلزام جهة الإدارة بالمصروفات. ثالثا: قبول الطعن شكلا وفى الموضوع برفضه مع إلزام جهة الإدارة بالمصروفات. وعرض الطعن على دائرة فحص الطعون بهذه المحكمة بجلسة 3 من نوفمبر 1986 فقررت بجلسة 17 من نوفمبر 1986 إحالته إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا (دائرة منازعات الإفراد والهيئات والعقود الإدارية والتعويضات) وحددت لنظره جلسة 29 من نوفمبر 1986 وفيها نظرته المحكمة على الوجه المبين بمحضر الجلسة، وبعد أن سمعت ما رأت لزومه من إيضاحات قررت فى الجلسة المذكورة إصدار الحكم بجلسة اليوم وفيها صدر وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به.

* المحكمة 

بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات وبعد المداولة.
ومن حيث أن الطعن استوفى أوضاعه الشكلية.
ومن حيث أن عناصر المنازعة تتحصل- حسبما يبين من الحكم المطعون فيه وسائر أوراق الطعن- فى أنه بتاريخ 3/5/1982 أقامت السيدة/ أنهار يوسف عبد الله البارونى الدعوى رقم2966 لسنة 36 القضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى (دائرة منازعات الأفراد والهيئات) ضد 1-وزير الداخلية. 2-مدير عام مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية. 3-رئيس جامعة القاهرة. طالبة الحكم أولا: بصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ الأعمال المادية المتضمنة اسقاطا مقنعا من الجهة المدعى عليها لجنسيتها المصرية وفى الموضوع بإثبات جنسيتها المصرية مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وإلزام المدعى عليه المصروفات وأتعاب المحاماة. ثانيا: أن يتلى الحكم بالطلبات على المدعى عليهما الأول والثانى فى مواجهة المدعى عليه الثالث. وأوضحت أن سندها فى ذلك أنها من مواليد بندر الفيوم فى 11/6/1932 لأب مولود فى بندر الفيوم فى 22/9/1895 هو يوسف عبد الله البارونى ولأم مصرية الجنسية وتدرجت فى مراحل التعليم المختلفة حتى حصلت فى عام 1975 على بكالوريوس الخدمة الاجتماعية كما تقلدت الوظيفة العامة حتى وصلت إلى وظيفتها الحالية كمديرة لرعاية الشباب بجامعة القاهرة فرع الفيوم وبنى سويف وقد تزوجت من مصرى ولها شقيق كان ضابطا بالشرطة. وعلى الرغم من أنها تعد مصرية من كل الوجوه طبقا لقانون الجنسية رقم 26لسنة 1975 إلا أنه مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية أفادت جهة عملها بتاريخ 2/8/1980 أنه ببحث جنسيتها اتضح أنها ليبية الجنسية ويتعين معاملتها وتسوية إقامتها بالبلاد على هذا الأساس فتقدمت على الفور بطلب إلى وزير الداخلية عن طريق الجامعة تلتمس فيه منحها شهادة بالجنسية المصرية بناء على إيضاحات الجامعة إلا أنها أخطرت برفض طلبها بتاريخ 10/4/1982، ونعت على هذا القرار مخالفته للقانون والواقع والانحراف بالسلطة فضلا عن أن تنفيذه يلحق بها أضرار بالغة يتعذر تداركها، وعقب الحاضر عن الحكومة بأن دفع أصليا بعدم قبول طلب وقف التنفيذ لعدم أقرانه بطلب إلغاء وطلب احتياطيا رفض الدعوى لثبوت الجنسية الليبية لوالدها بناء على بحث المصلحة ولعجزها عن تقديم شهادة الميلاد التى تثبت واقعة ميلاد لوالدها فى مصر واللازمة لمعاملتها بالمادة 6 من المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 (الميلاد المضاعف). وبجلسة 17/1/1984 أصدرت المحكمة حكمها موضوع هذا الطعن وكيفت طلبات المدعية على أنها طلب بوقف تنفيذ وإلغاء القرار السلبى بالامتناع عن إعطائه شهادة تفيد ثبوت جنسيتها المصرية ورفضت بناء على ذلك الدفع بعدم قبول طلب وقف التنفيذ، وأقامت قضاءها فى موضوع هذا الطلب على توافر ركنى الجدية والاستعجال فاستظهرت الركن الأول من تحقيق واقعة الميلاد المضاعف للمدعية ووالدها فى القطر المصرى بحسب الظاهر من الأوراق وأعملت بشأنها نص المادة 6/4 من قانون الجنسية المصرية رقم 19 لسنة 1929 من أن "يعتبر مصريا من ولد فى القطر المصرى لأب أجنبى ولد هو أيضا فيه إذا كان هذا الأجنبى ينتمى بجنسية لغالبية السكان فى بلد لغته عربية أو دينه الإسلام" وأقامت الركن الثانى على أن إنكار جنسية المدعية يجعلها مهدده هى وأولادها بالإبعاد عن الوطن فى أى وقت مما يلحق بها أبلغ الضرر.
ومن حيث أن طعن الحكومة مبناه مخالفة الحكم المطعون فيه للقانون والخطأ فى تطبيقه وتأويله، وسنده فى ذلك أن الحكم أخطأ فى قضائه برفض الدفع بعدم قبول طلب وقف التنفيذ متجاوز بذلك حدود الطلبات فى الدعوى فالمطعون ضدها طلبت وقف تنفيذ الأعمال المادية المتضمنة اسقاطا مقنعا لجنسيتها ولم تقرنه طلب الإلغاء وإنما طلبت إثبات جنسيتها المصرية، وفى موضوع الطلب المستعجل خالف الحكم المطعون فيه الثابت من الأوراق إذ لا دليل على واقعة ميلاد والد المطعون ضدها فى مصر كما أن الاستمارة المودعة ملف التبعيات التى ركن إليها الحكم فى هذا الصدد جاء بيانها بهذا الشأن مجهلا فلم يحدد مكانا معينا للميلاد بالقطر المصرى ليمكن التأكد من صحته فضلا عن أن البحث الذى تم بشأن جنسية المذكور فى عام 1970 أسفر عن أنه سبق أن تقدم بطلب للحصول على إقامة خاصة فى البلاد فى 7/12/1970 بوصفه ليبي الجنسية ومن مواليد ليبيا 1895 وليس أقوى من ذلك الإقرار دليلا فى الإثبات، علاوة على ما ثبت أيضا من أنمه مقيد هو وأبوه بكشوف الطرابلسين وسجلات القنصلية الإيطالية فى عام 1922بناء على طلبهما الأمر الذى يقطع فى أن الأب لم يولد فى مصر، ولما كان الأصل فى التشريعات التى تنظم الجنسية المصرية أن تكتسب بحق الدم وأن الجنسية تلحق بالشخص من وقت ميلاده فإن النص الوارد فى المادة 6/4 من القانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 والذى يقضى باكتساب الجنسية على أساس حق الأقليم بطريق الميلاد المضاعف يكون قد ورد على خلاف الأصل بما يستوجب عدم التوسع فيه بالتأكد من توافر شروط تطبيقه باعتباره حكما استثنائيا.
هذا إلى أن شقيق المطعون ضدها عبد الفتاح وشقيقتها وفاء لم يعتبرا مصريين الجنسية عندما عجزا عن تقديم شهادة ميلاد والدهما ولم ينازعا أو يطعنا على ذلك.
ومن حيث أنه عن سبب الطعن المستند إلى الدفع بعدم قبول طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه لعدم اقترانه بطلب الإلغاء فإن التكييف الصحيح لدعوى المطعون ضدها ولطلباتها لا يتوقف على ظاهر ألفاظها وإنما على استجلاء مقاصدها الحقيقة وقد أثيرت هذه المنازعة على ما هو ثابت من عريضتها لعدم استجابة جهة الإدارة لطلبها شهادة تفيد ثبوت جنسيتها المصرية فتكون قد استهدفت فى الواقع بهذه الدعوى إلغاء القرار الإدارى الصادر بالامتناع عن إعطائها الشهادة التى طلبتها وبصفة مستعجلة وقف تنفيذه. فيتحقق بذلك اقتران الطلب المستعجل بطلب الإلغاء الموضوعى ويكون الدفع فى غير محله.
ومن حيث أنه فيما يتعلق بأوجه الطعن الأخرى والتى انصبت على الأسباب التى ساقها الحكم المطعون فيه وتوصل بها إلى النتيجة التى بلغها، فإن صحيح القضاء المستعجل ألا يركن إلى ظاهر الأوراق دون أن يقطع برأى حاسم فى موضوع المنازعة فهو صرحا بحثه وتقصى حقيقته لحين الفصل فى الموضوع والبادى من ملفات الإدارة المقدمة فى الدعوى ومن مستندات المطعون ضدها أن جدها لأبيها عبد الله بن أحمد السادس البارونى طرابلسي الأصل وقدم إلى القطر المصرى فى عام 1891 على وجه التقريب وقت أن كانت كل من طرابلس ومصر تابعة للدولة العلية وقبل ميلاد أبنه يوسف عبد الله البارونى والد المطعون ضدها والذى تأرجح تاريخ ميلاده فى الأوراق بين عام 1893 أو 1895 فترجحت ولادته فى مصر من المستخرج من دفاتر دار المحفوظات وتكشف الأوراق عن إقامة الجد والأب معا بالفيوم وكانا يشتغلان بالتجارة وقت إجراء تحريات المديرية عنهما فى عام 1928 على ما جاء بملف التبعيات رقم 10/27/508 والأوراق الأخرى وقد استمرت إقامة الجد منذ قدومه إلى القطر المصرى والأب بعد مولده إلى ما بعد هذا التاريخ إلى 10 مارس سنة 1929 حيث رزق بابنته أنهار- المطعون ضدها- والتى ولدت فى بندر الفيوم بتاريخ 11/6/1932 وقيدت هذه المدينة كموطن للأسرة. وتدرجت المذكورة فى مراحل التعليم المختلفة وتقلدت الوظيفة العامة ومنحت بطاقة انتخاب وبطاقة عائلية وجواز سفر مصرى وبذلك يكون المستفاد من ظاهر الأوراق انطباق أحكام المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 بشأن الجنسية المصرية على هذه المنازعة فالمستفاد من ظاهر الأوراق ميلاد المذكورة فى مصر سنة 1932 لأب عثمانى ولد فيها فى 1893 أو 1895 لأب عثمانى من مواليد طرابلس بليبيا حضر إلى مصر سنة 1891 وبذلك فإن الظاهر فى حق الجد أنه عثمانى كان يقيم فى مصر منذ مجيئه إليها فى سنة 1891 وكان يقيم فيها عادة فى 5 نوفمبر سنة 1914 وحافظ على إقامته فيها حتى 10 مارس سنة 1929 تاريخ العمل بالمرسوم بقانون المشار إليه ولم يكن استيلاء إيطاليا على طرابلس الذى تم فى سنة 1912 ليزيل بذاته صفة العثمانية عن الليبيين طالما لم تكن الدولة العثمانية قد أقرت هذا الاستيلاء وبذلك يكون مصريا طبقا للمادة (1)- ثالثا - من المرسوم بقانون المذكور إذ نصت على أن "يعتبر مصريا من عدا هؤلاء من الرعايا العثمانيين الذين كانوا يقيمون عادة فى القطر المصرى فى 5 نوفمبر سنة 1914 وحافظوا على تلك الإقامة حتى تاريخ نشر هذا القانون". وإذا كان الأب بحسب الظاهر من مواليد البلاد فى 1893 أو 1895 فقد كان رشيدا عن العمل بالمرسوم بقانون المذكور فينطبق النص المشار إليه فى حقه استقلالا بغض النظر عن نفاذ أى نصوص أخرى فى شأنه. ولم يتبين من ملفات الإدارة إلا أنه مقيد بكشوف الطرابلسيين بناء على طلبه فى عام 1922 وذلك قبل عقد الاتفاق بين مصر وإيطاليا فى شأن جنسية السليبين المقيمين بالقطر المصرى فى 14 أبريل 1923 وقد أخضعت هذه الكشوف للفحص والمراجعة أن اقتضى الأمر ولم يقرر صفة التبعية الإيطالية إلا لمن ورد ذكرهم فيه بشروط معينة شرط معينة منها شرط الميلاد فى ليبيا وأن يكون المهاجرة منها على نية العودة إليها. والمستفاد ميلاد الأب بمصر واستمرار إقامته بها فلم يعد إلى طرابلس حتى 1929 لا سيما أنه ورد بملف الإدارة عنه أنه لا يوجد بأرشيف الجنسية ملفات باسمه. هذا إلى أن محكمة النقض سبق أن قضت بأن الجنسية من المعانى المفردة البسيطة التى لا تحتمل التخليط ولا التراكيب والقانون الدولى لا يعرف شيئا أسمه جنسية عثمانية مصرية ولا عثمانية عراقية أو حجازية أو سورية. وذلك أن الجنسية فرع من السيادة ولازمة من لوازمها وللسيداة وحدانية يهدمها الاشتراك والتخطيط". (نقض مدنى فلاى 31/1/1964) وعلى ذلك وفى صدد طلب وقف التنفيذ فالظاهر تمتع المطعون ضدها بالجنسية المصرية فيتحقق ركن الجدية فى الطلب وكذلك ركن الاستعجال لما يترتب على إنكار الجنسية المصرية على المطعون ضدها من نتائج خطيرة، وإذ قضى الحكم المطعون فيه بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه- وبغض النظر عما قام عليه من أسباب- وهى نتيجة صحيحة على مقتضى أسباب هذا الحكم فإنه ينأى عن الطعن فيتعين رفض الطعن وإلزام الجهة الإدارية بالمصروفات.

* فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلا وبرفضه موضوعا وألزمت الجهة الإدارية بالمصروفات.
ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ
(1) راجع حكم محكمة النقض فى 31/1/1964.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار / محمد أمين المهدى رئيس مجلس الدولة ورئيس المحكمة وعضوية السادة الأساتذة المستشارين / د. فاروق عبد البر وأحمد عبد الفتاح حسن ومصطفى سعيد حنفى وأحمد عبد الحميد عبود نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة

* الإجراءات

فى يوم السبت الموافق 4/11/ 2000 أودع الأستاذ / لبيب أحمد عطاره المحامى بصفته وكيلا عن الطاعن السيد / رفعت على بهرام الرميسى تقريراً بالطعن فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة فى الشق العاجل من الدعوى رقم 215 لسنة 23 القضائية بجلسة 2/11/2000، الذى قضى منطوقه "بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبرفض طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه، و ألزمت المدعى المصروفات، وأمرت بإحالة الدعوى إلى هينة مفوضى الدولة، لتقديم تقرير بالرأى القانونى فى موضوعها." وطلب الطاعن للأسباب الواردة فى تقرير الطعن، إحالته إلى دائرة فحص الطعون بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا، لتقضى بقبول الطعن شكلا، وبصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه والحكم باستبعاد المطعون ضده الخامس د. محمد أحمد محمد صالح (فئات - مستقل ) من كشوف المرشحين لإعادة انتخابات مجلس الشعب لعام 2000 عن الدائرة الخامسة ومقرها مركز شرطة طلخا. وفى الموضوع بإحالة هذا الطعن إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا لتقضى بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه، مع تنفيذ الحكم بمسودته الأصلية وبدون إعلان طبقا للمادة (286) من قانون المرافعات.
وقد قيد هذا الطعن برقم 1946 لسنة 47 القضائية عليا.
وأودعت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريراً مسببا بالرأى القانونى فى الطعن، ارتأت فيه الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا، وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه، وبوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من قبول ترشيح المطعون ضده (السيد / محمد أحمد محمد صالح) لعضوية مجلس الشعب مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.
وعين لنظر الطعن أمام دائرة فحص الطعون جلسة 6/11/2000 حيث قررت إصدار حكمها بجلسة 7/11/2000، وفيها قررت المحكمة وقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه لأسباب سجلتها فى (رول الجلسة) حاصلها أنه سبق للمحكمة الإدارية العليا أن قضت بعدم أحقية مزدوج الجنسية فى الترشيح لانتخابات عضوية مجلس الشعب، إذ يشترط أن يكون المرشح صاحب جنسية وحيدة وهى الجنسية المصرية بحيث إذا جمع بينها وبين جنسية أجنبية، فقد الحق فى الترشيح، وهذا الشرط هو شرط صلاحية للاستمرار فى عضوية المجلس، وأنه إذ كان السيد / محمد أحمد محمد صالح يحمل الجنسية الألمانية بجانب جنسيته المصرية، فمن ثم يتعين استبعاده من كشوف المرشحين لانتخابات مجلس الشعب لافتقاده شرطا من شروط الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب لجمعه بين الجنسيتين المذكورتين وقت تقدمه بأوراق ترشيحه ووقت صدور القرار المطعون فيه، وأن الحكم المطعون فيه قد أخذ بغير هذا المذهب وبالمخالفة لأحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا الصادرة فى هذا الشأن. وأمرت المحكمة (دائرة فحص الطعون) بإحالة الطعن إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا (دائرة الموضوع) لنظره بجلسة 12/11/ 2000، وبهذه الجلسة نظرت المحكمة الطعن على الوجه المبين بمحضر جلستها.
وكان الأستاذ / لبيب أحمد عطارة المحامى بصفته وكيلا عن السيد / محمود على على الخطيب قد أودع تقريراً بالطعن فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة فى الشق العاجل من الدعوى رقم 214 لسنه 23 القضائية بجلسة 2/11/2000 الذى قضى منطوقه "بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبرفض طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه، وألزمت المدعى المصروفات، وأمرت بإحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضى الدولة لتقديم تقرير بالرأى القانونى فى موضوعها." وطلب الطاعن للأسباب الواردة فى تقرير الطعن، إحالته إلى دائرة فحص الطعون بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا، لتقضى بقبول الطعن شكلا، وبصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه، والحكم باستبعاد المطعون ضده الخامس (د. محمد أحمد محمد صالح ) (فئات - مستقل ) من كشوف المرشحين لإعادة انتخابات مجلس الشعب لعام 2000 عن الدائرة الخامسة ومقرها مركز شرطة طلخا. وفى الموضوع بإحالة الطعن إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا لتقضى بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه، مع تنفيذ الحكم بمسودته الأصلية وبدون إعلان طبقا للمادة (286) من قانون المرافعات. 
وقد قيد هذا الطعن برقم 1947 لسنة 47 القضائية عليا .
وأودعت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريراً مسببا بالرأى القانونى فى الطعن، ارتأت فيه الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا، وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه، وبوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه فيما تضمنه من قبول ترشيح المطعون ضده (السيد/ محمد أحمد محمد صالح) لعضوية مجلس الشعب مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.
وعين لنظر الطعن أمام دائرة فحص الطعون جلسة 6/11/2000 حيث قررت إصدار حكمها بجلسة 7/11/2000 وفيها قررت المحكمة وكف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه لأسباب سجلتها فى رول الجلسة على ذات النهج ما كانت قد سجلته من أسباب فى (رول الجلسة) الخاص بالطعن رقم 1946 لسنة 47 القضائية سالف البيان، وأمرت بإحالة الطعن إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا لنظره بجلسة 12/11/2000، وبتلك الجلسة نظرت المحكمة الطعن على الوجه المبين بمحضر جلستها. وبجلسة 19/11/2000 قررت المحكمة ضم الطعن رقم 1947 لسنة 47 القضائية إلى الطعن رقم 1946 لسنة 47 القضائية ليصدر فيهما حكم واحد بجلسة 3/12/2000، مع التصريح بتقديم مذكرات لمن يشاء خلال أسبوع، حيث تقدم خلال هذا الأجل محامو الخصوم بمذكراتهم. وبجلسة 3/12/2000 قررت المحكمة إرجاء النطق بالحكم لجلسة 10/11/2000، وفيها صدر الحكم وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه لدى النطق به 

* المحكمة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق، وسماع الإيضاحات، وبعد المداولة .
ومن حيث إن الوقائع تتحصل - على ما تبين من الحكمين المطعون فيهما وسائر أوراق الطعنين - فى أنه بتاريخ 1/11/2000 أقام المدعى السيد/ رفعت على بهرام الرميسى الدعوى رقم 215 لسنة 23 القضائية، كما أقام المدعى السيد / محمود على على الخطيب الدعوى رقم 214 لسنه 23 القضائية بعريضتين أودعتا قلم كتاب محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة ضد المطعون ضدهم طالبين الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا، وبصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ القرار الصادر من رئيس اللجنة العامة بالدائرة الانتخابية الخامسة بمحافظة الدقهلية ومقرها مركز شرطة طلخا فيما تضمنه من إعادة الانتخابات بالنسبة للمدعى عليه الأول محمد أحمد محمد صالح لعضوية مجلس الشعب والحكم باستبعاده من كشوف المرشحين لإعادة الانتخابات يوم السبت الموافق 4/11/2000 مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار مع تنفيذ الحكم بمسودته الأصلية وبدون إعلان، وفى الموضوع بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من أثار وإلزام المدعى عليه الأول المصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة. وقال المدعيان شرحا للدعويين: إنهما تقدما للترشيح لانتخابات مجلس الشعب عام 2000 عن دائرة طلخا ومقرها مركز شرطة طلخا، وأجريت الانتخابات بتاريخ 29/10/2000 وأسفرت عن تقرير الإعادة بين أربعة من المرشحين منهم المدعى عليه الأول السيد /محمد أحمد محمد صالح الذى يتجنس بالجنسية الألمانية، وهو بذلك يفتقد لشرط أساسى من شروط الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب، باعتبار أن تجنسه بالجنسية الأجنبية من شأنه عدم أحقيته فى أداء الخدمة العسكرية، وبالتالى - ومن باب أولى - لا يحق له الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب وذلك حفاظا على أسرار وأمن الدولة.
وبجلسة 2/11/2000 قضت المحكمة فى كلتا الدعويين "بقبول الدعوى شكلا، وبرفض طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه، وألزمت المدعى مصروفاته، وأمرت بإحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضى الدولة لتحضيرها وإعداد تقرير بالرأى القانونى فى موضوعها". وشيدت المحكمة قضاءها فى الدعويين على أساس أن حقيقة ما يهدف إليه كل من المدعيين هو الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا، وبصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ القرار الصادر من الجهة الإدارية المدعى عليها بقبول ترشيح المدعى عليه الأول لعضوية مجلس الشعب لازدواج جنسيته، وما يترب على ذلك من آثار، أخصها استبعاده من كشوف المرشحين لانتخابات الإعادة المحدد لها يوم 4/11/ 2000، وتنفيذ الحكم بمسودته وبدون إعلان، وفى الموضوع بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه. وأوردت المحكمة بحكميها أن المستفاد من نص المادة الخامسة من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 فى شأن مجلس الشعب، أن المشرع حدد الشروط الواجب توافرها فيمن يرشح لعضوية مجلس الشعب، ومنها ضرورة أن يكون المتقدم للترشيح مصرى الجنسية من أب مصرى، ويترتب على افتقاد هذا الشرط عدم جواز قبول الترشيح، وأما من يتوافر فى شأنه هذا الشرط بالإضافة إلى باقى الشروط المحددة بنص المادة الخامسة من القانون المشار إليه، فإنه يكون من حقه الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب، ويتعين قبول الطلب المقدم منه فى هذا الشأن. ولا لنال من ذلك الحق المقرر له فى الترشيح أن يكون قد اكتسب جنسية أخرف بالإضافة إلى جنسيته المصرية، طالما إنه مازال محتفظا بها ولم يتم إسقاطها عنه طبقا للقواعد المقررة قانونا، لأن اكتسابه جنسية أخرى ليس من شأنه بذاته إسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنه، مما يفقده - لو تحقق - أحد الشروط الأساسية الواجب توافرها فيمن يرشح لعضوية مجلس الشعب. والقول بعكس ذلك من شأنه إضافة شرط جديد إلى شروط الترشيح لم يتضمنه النص. وأنه من الواجب التقيد بالأحكام المقررة فى التشريع دون الإضافة إليها أو التعديل فيها، وهو ما يتفق وحكم المادة (1) من قانون الهجرة ورعاية المصريين بالخارج الصادر بالقانون رقم 111 لسنه 1983 والتى قررت الاحتفاظ للمتجنس بجميع حقوقه الدستورية والقانونية التى كاف يتمتع بها قبل التجنس طالما احتفظ له بجنسيته المصرية.
ومن حيث إن مبنى الطعنين فى الحكمين المطعون فيهما هو الخطأ فى تطبيق القانون وتأويله وتفسيره، وذلك على سند من أن المطعون ضده تجنس بالجنسية الألمانية مما يفقده الحق فى الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب حتى ولو كان محتفظا بالجنسية المصرية، وأن الثابت من الأوراق ومن المستندات المقدمة والشهادة المستخرجة من مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية إدارة الهجرة والجنسية قسم الجنسية ملف رقم 23/56/20706، أنه بتاريخ 17/10/1998 أذن للسيد / محمد أحمد محمد صالح من مواليد الدقهلية فى يوم 29/5/1958 وهو مصرى الجنسية بالتجنس بالجنسية الألمانية بالقرار الوزارى رقم 9429 لسنة 1998. فانه ولئن اعتبر محتفظا بالجنسية المصرية ويعامل بوصفه مزدوج الجنسية بناء على طلب الاحتفاظ بجنسيته المصرية المقدم منه طبقا للمادة (10) من قانون الجنسية المصرية رقم 26 لسنه 1975، إلا أن نص المادة (90) من الدستور تلزم عضو مجلس الشعب بأداء القسم أمام المجلس بالمحافظة على سلامة الوطن ورعاية مصالح الشعب، وإنه لا يمكن أن يكون الولاء للوطن شركة مع وطن غيره أو شعب خلاف شعب مصر، كما أن مفاد أحكام الدستور لا يمكن تفسيرها على أنها تجيز أن ينوب عن الشعب ويعبر عن إرادته وينبض بنبضه ويشعر بآلامه إلا من كان خالص المصرية، وأن المطعون ضده الخامس يكون قد افتقد بذلك شرطا دستوريا لازما لقبول أوراق ترشيحه لمجلس الشعب.
ومن حيث إنه إذ كان الدستور - بما نص عليه فى المادة (68) من أن لكل مواطن حق الالتجاء إلى قاضيه الطبيعى -قد أكد، على ما جرى عليه قضاء المحكمة الدستورية العليا، على أن هذا الحق فى أصل شرعته هو حق للناس كافة تتكافأ فيه مراكزهم القانونية فى سعيهم لرد العدوان على حقوقهم دفاعا عن مصالحهم الذاتية، وأن الناس جميعا لا يتمايزون فيما بينهم فى مجل حقهم فى النفاذ إلى قاضيهم الطبيعى، ولا فى نطاق القواعد الإجرائية أو الموضوعية التى تحكم الخصومة القضائية ولا فى مجال التداعى بشأن الحقوق المدعى بها وفق مقاييس موحدة عند توافر شروطها؛ إذ ينبغى دوما أن يكون للخصومة الواحدة قواعد موحدة سواء فى مجال اقتضائها أو الدفاع عنها أو الطعن فى الأحكام التى تصدر فيها، ومجلس الدولة هو، بنص المادة (172) من الدستور، قاضى القانون العام فى المنازعات الإدارية، ما فتئ قائما عليها باسطا ولايته على مختلف أشكالها وتعدد صورها. (حكم المحكمة الدستورية العليا فى القضية رقم 7 لسنة 20 القضائية تنازع الصادر بجلسة 6/5/2000، وحكمها فى القضية رقم 224 لسنة 19 القضائية دستورية الصادر بجلسة 9/9/2000). وإذا كان نص المادة (93) من الدستور يجرى على أن يختص مجلس الشعب بالفصل فى صحة عضوية أعضائه بعد تحقيق تجريه محكمة النقض فى هذا الخصوص فإن هذا الاختصاص لا يستنزف اختصاص مجلس الدولة باعتباره صاحب الولاية العامة فى نظر المنازعات المتعلقة بالإجراءات السابقة على العملية الانتخابية بالمعنى الفنى الدقيق، والتى تقوم على أساس من إرادة الناخبين، أخذاً بعين الاعتبار أن الاختصاص القضائى لمجلس الدولة والاختصاص البرلمانى لمجلس الشعب مستمد كلاهما من أحكام الدستور بيد أنه ينبغى دوما تطبيق نصوص الدستور على نحو يحقق التناسق والانسجام بينها وهو ما فتئت المحكمة الدستورية العليا على تأكيده فى قضاء مستقر لها. ومن ثم فإن القرارات الإدارية التى تسبق عملية الانتخاب، بالمعنى الفنى الاصطلاحى، لا تتمخض عملا تشريعيا أو برلمانيا مما يختص به البرلمان وإنما هى من الأعمال الإدارية التى تباشرها جهة الإدارة فى هذا المقام. وليس فى اضطلاع الجهة الإدارية بهذه الأعمال أو فى الرقابة القضائية على سلامة قراراتها الصادرة فى هذا الشأن ما يعنى مساسا باختصاص البرلمان أو انتقاصا لسلطاته، ذلك أن المجلس النيابى لا يستأثر حقيقة بشئون أعضائه ومصائرهم إلا بعد أن تثبت عضويتهم الصحيحة به النابعة من إرادة الناخبين على هدى ما تسفر عنه الآلية الدستورية المقررة بالمادة (93) من الدستور. كما أن الفصل فى سلامة القرارات الإدارية الصادرة فى شأن الإعداد للعملية الانتخابية - بالمفهوم الفنى الاصطلاحى الدكيق لهذه العملية الانتخابية - هو فى الأصل اختصاص قضائى لا يفترق عن غيره من الاختصاصات القضائية فلا تنأى القرارات الصادرة فى هذا الشأن عن الرقابة القضائية أو تنسلخ عنها. و إذا كان قاضى المشروعية، المهيمن دستوراً على كافة مناحى المنازعات الإدارية، حريصا على اختصاصه نزولاً على أوامر النصوص الدستورية، فإنه لا يقل حرصا على ألا يتجاوز اختصاصه تطاولاً على اختصاص تقرر لجهة أخرى. فقاضى المشروعية يلزم نفسه قبل غيره بأن يكون معبراً صادقا عن حقيق إرادة المشرع، فى مختلف مدارج التشريع دستوراً كان أو قانونا، فيمارس اختصاصه كاملا ولا يتعداه، انحناء لصحيح حكم المشروعية ونزولاً على اعتبارات سيادة القانون.
ومن حيث إن هذه المحكمة تختص بنظر الطعنين الماثلين باعتبارها صاحبة الولاية العامة بالفصل فيهما إذ إن محلهما قرار إدارى بعناصره المستقر عليها، صادر من الجهة الإدارية المختصة قبل بدء العملية الانتخابية بالمعنى الفنى الدقيق لها، وأنه ليس من واقع مادى أو قانونى، نشأ لاحقا للقرار المطعون فيه، ما يمكن أن يكون من شأنه أن يحجب عن هذه المحكمة اختصاصا شرع لها أو يقيده أو يحول بينها وبين الفصل فى النزاع الماثل.
ومن حيث إنه وإذ توفرت للطاعنين المصلحة فى الاستمرار فى الاحتكام إلى قاضى المنازعة الإدارية للفصل فى مدى مشروعية القرار المطعون فيه وترتيب آثاره، أخذاً بعين الاعتبار تعلق الأمر بشروط الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب، وارتباطه بالحقوق الدستورية، فإن هذه المحكمة لا تملك أن تنزل عن ممارسة اختصاصها المقرر دستوراً، بل يتعين عليها أن تنزل على المنازعة الماثلة صحيح حكم المشروعية.
ومن حيث إن الطعنين استوفيا أوضاعهما الشكلية.
ومن حيث إن المادة الخامسة من القانون رقم 38 لسنه 1972 فى شأن مجلس الشعب تنص على أنه "يشترط فيمن يرشح لعضوية مجلس الشعب الآتى :
1- أن يكون مصرى الجنسية ………..."
ومفاد هذا النص - وحسبما انتهت إليه المحكمة الإدارية العليا - أنه يشترط لعضوية مجلس الشعب المصرى أن يكون المرشح صاحب جنسية وحيدة متفردة، هى الجنسية المصرية.
ومن حيث إن الجنسية المصرية - وفقا لصريح أحكام المادة (6) من الدستور - التى تضفى على من يتمتع بها وصف المواطن المصرى، أمر يختص به القانون وحده الذى ناط به الدستور أمر تنظيمها، وهى صفة غالية وشرف لا يدانيه شرف، يترتب عليها تمتع الشخص بحقوق المواطنة والمشاركة فى إدارة الشئون العامة للوطن وللشعب التى تستلزم الولاء العميق والتام لهذا الوطن، بحسبان الجنسية، على نحو ما استقر عليه قضاء هذه المحكمة، هى رابطة سياسية وقانونية تربط بين الفرد والدولة يتعهد بمقتضاها الفرد بالولاء وتتعهد الدولة بالحماية. والجنسية بهذه المثابة هى التى يتحدد على أساسها الركن الأصيل لقيام الدولة، إذ بها يتحدد الشعب، وشعب مصر هو الذى يقوم عليه وبه كيان دولة مصر.
ومن حيث إن المادة (10) من قانون الجنسية المشار إليه تنص على أنه "لا يجوز للمصرى أن يتجنس بجنسية أجنبية إلا بعد الحصول على إذن بذلك يصدر بقرار من وزير الداخلية وإلا ظل معتبراً مصريا من جميع الوجوه وفى جميع الأحوال، ما لم يقرر مجلس الوزراء إسقاط الجنسية عنه طبقا للمادة (16) من هذا القانون. ويترتب على تجنس المصرى بجنسية أجنبية، متى أذن له فى ذلك، زوال الجنسية المصرية عنه. ومع ذلك يجوز أن يتضمن الإذن بالتجنس إجازة احتفاظ المأذون له وزوجته وأولاده القصر بالجنسية المصرية، فإذا أعلن رغبته فى الإفادة من ذلك خلال مدة لا تزيد على سنة من تاريخ اكتسابه الجنسية الأجنبية ظلوا محتفظين بجنسيتهم المصرية رغم اكتسابهم الجنسية الأجنبية". والمستفاد من النص السابق أن المشرع رتب على تجنس المصرى المأذون له بالتجنس بالجنسية الأجنبية زوال الجنسية المصرية عنه، ومنح للمتجنس بالجنسية الأجنبية حق طلب الاحتفاظ بالجنسية المصرية خلال الفترة التالية مباشرة لاكتسابه الجنسية الأجنبية، وحدد المشرع هذه الفترة بمدة لا تزيد على سنه من تاريخ اكتسابه الجنسية الأجنبية، فإذا أعلن المتجنس رغبته فى الاحتفاظ بالجنسية المصرية ظل مصريا، بيد أن المشرع أورد قيداً جوهريا على حق المتجنس فى طلب الاحتفاظ بالجنسية المصرية وذلك بان اشترط لممارسة هذا الحق أن يتضمن الإذن بالتجنس الصادر له من وزير الداخلية، النص على جواز احتفاظه بالجنسية المصرية. كما تقضى المادة (18) فى الفقرة الثانية منها بأنه "كما يجوز بقرار من وزير الداخلية ردها إلى من فقدها باكتسابه جنسية أجنبية بعد الأذن له فى ذلك" . وطبقا لهذا النص لا يستمد الشخص الذى فقد الجنسية المصرية بالتجنس بجنسية أجنبية بعد حصوله على إذن بذلك حقه فى رد الجنسية مباشرة بمجرد تقديمه طلبا بذلك وإنما يستمده من القرار الصادر من وزير الداخلية الذى خوله النص سلطة تقديرية فى رد الجنسية المصرية لمن فقدوا إياها باكتسابهم جنسية أجنبية دون احتفاظهم بالجنسية المصرية، سواء لأن الإذن الصادر لهم بالتجنس بجنسية أجنبية لم يجز لهم الاحتفاظ بالجنسية المصرية أو أجاز لهم الاحتفاظ بالجنسية المصرية ولم يمارسوا حقهم فى طلب الاحتفاظ بالجنسية المصرية خلال المهلة المحددة قانونا لذلك. وتنص المادة (19) على أنه "لا يكون للدخول فى الجنسية المصرية أو سحبها أو إسقاطها أو استردادها أوردها أى أثر فى الماضى ما لم ينص على غير ذلك واستناداً إلى نص فى القانون".
ومن حيث إنه ترتيبا على ما تقدم ولما كان البين من الأوراق أن المطعون ضده الخامس قد أذن له بتاريخ 17/10/1997 بالتجنس بالجنسية الألمانية مع عدم احتفاظه بالجنسية المصرية وذلك بموجب قرار وزير الداخلية رقم 9429 لسنه 1998 فمن ثم تكون الجنسية المصرية قد زالت عنه طبقا لصريح نص المادة (10) من قانون الجنسية سالف البيان، وإذ لم يصدر قرار من وزير الداخلية برد الجنسية المصرية إليه وفقا لما تقضى به المادة (18) فإنه يكون قد افتقد بذلك شرطا جوهريا من الشروط اللازم توافرها فيمن يرشح لعضوية مجلس الشعب. ولا يقدح فى ذلك ما أوردته مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية بكتبها الصادرة بتواريخ 2/11 و9/11 و11/11/2000 المودعة ملف الطعنين من أن المطعون ضده الخامس اعتبر محتفظا بجنسيته المصرية وأنه يعامل بوصفه مزدوج الجنسية استناداً إلى طلب الاحتفاظ بجنسيته المصرية المقدم منه طبقا للمادة (10) من قانون الجنسية، إذ إن ذلك على الرغم من تناقضه مع قرار وزير الداخلية الصادر بالإذن له بالتجنس بالجنسية الألمانية مع عدم احتفاظه بالجنسية المصرية، فإنه يخالف صريح حكم القانون الذى يقضى بأن ممارسة الحق فى طلب الاحتفاظ بالجنسية المصرية خلال المهلة المحددة قانونا إنما يقتصر على من تضمن الإذن الصادر له من وزير الداخلية بالتجنس بجنسية أجنبية إجازة احتفاظه بالجنسية المصرية وهو الأمر الذى لا ينطبق على حالة المطعون ضده الخامس مما لا يصح معه الاستناد إلى هذا الطلب والتعويل عليه للقول بثبوت الجنسية المصرية له.
ومن حيث إنه لما سبق، ولما كان من شروط الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب المصرى أن يكون المرشح صاحب جنسية وحيدة هى الجنسية المصرية، وهذا الشرط ليس فقط شرطا للانتساب إلى مجلس الشعب، وإنما هو شرط صلاحية للاستمرار فى عضوية هذا المجلس وكان المطعون ضده الخامس مفتقداً لهذا الشرط وقت تقدمه بأوراق ترشيحه لعضوية مجلس الشعب ووقت صدور القرار المطعون فيه، فإنه لا يعتد بأى تغيير يطرأ على حالته بعد تقدمه بطلب الترشيح.
ومن حيث إنه وقد ذهب الحكم الطعين غير هذا المذهب السابق، فإنه يكون قد أخطأ السبيل، مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغائه، والقضاء مجدداً بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه بقبول أوراق ترشيح المطعون ضده الخامس لعضوية مجلس الشعب، وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.
ومن حيث إن من يخسر الطعن يلزم مصروفاته.

* فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلا، وبإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه، والقضاء مجدداً بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه بقبول ترشيح المطعون ضده الخامس لعضوية مجلس الشعب، وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار، وألزمت المطعون ضدهم المصروفات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار/محمد حامد الجمل. رئيس مجلس الدولة. وعضوية السادة الأساتذة / محمد معروف محمد وإدوارد غالب سيفين وأحمد عبد العزيز أبو العزم ود. منيب محمد ربيع. نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة.

* إجراءات الطعن

فى يوم الخميس الموافق 18 من أغسطس سنة 1988 أودع الأستاذ / سعد عبد الواحد حماد المحامى نيابة عن الأستاذ السيد محمد أمام المحامى وكيلا عن الطاعن قلم كتاب المحكمة الإدارية العليا. تقريرا بالطعن فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى "دائرة منازعات الأفراد والهيئات" بجلسة 21/6/1988 فى الدعوى رقم 4526 لسنة 40 ق فيما قضى به من قبول الدعوى شكلا وبرفضها موضوعا وإلزام المدعى بالمصروفات. وطلب الطاعن - للأسباب الواردة بتقرير الطعن - الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا ، وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه والحكم بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه، مع إلزام المطعون ضدهما المصاريف ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة وقد تم إعلان الطعن إلى المطعون ضدهما على الوجه المقرر قانونا، كما قدم السيد الأستاذ المستشار / على رضا مفوض الدولة تقريرا بالرأى القانونى لهيئة مفوضى الدولة رأى فيه الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا ورفضه موضوعا وإلزام الطاعن المصروفات.
وقد تحدد لنظر الطعن أمام دائرة فحص الطعون جلسة 20 يناير سنة 1992، وبجلسة 3 من فبراير سنة 1992 قررت الدائرة إحالة الطعن إلى هذه المحكمة والتى نظرته بجلسة 8 مارس سنة 1992 والجلسات التالية على النحو المبين بمحاضر الجلسات، وبجلسة25 من أكتوبر سنة 1992 قررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم فى الطعن بجلسة 22/11/1992 ثم تقرر مد اجل النطق بجلسة اليوم 20/12/1992 وبها صدر هذا الحكم وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به.

* المحكمة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع المرافعة وبعد المدأولة.
من حيث انه لما كان الوزير وفقا لأحكام الدستور وقانون المرافعات هو الرئيس الإدارى الأعلى لوزارته ويتولى رسم سياستها فى حدود السياسة العامة للدولة ويقوم بتنفيذها، وهو الذى يمثل وزارته أمام القضاء وفى مواجهة الغير. ولما كان الطاعن قد اختصم وزير الداخلية فى هذا الطعن ومن ثم فليس ثمة محل لاختصام مدير مصلحة الجوازات والهجرة والجنسية لانعدام صفته لانه أحد مرؤوس الوزير ولا تتمتع المصلحة التى يتولى إدارتها بالشخصية القانونية عن وزارة الداخلية حيث انه بمراعاة ما سلف بيانه فان الطعن يكون قد استوفى اوضاعه الشكلية المقررة.
ومن حيث ان عناصر هذه المنازعة تتحصل - حسبما يبين من سائر أوراق الطعن ومما حصله الحكم المطعون فيه - ان الطاعن قد أقام الدعوى رقم 4526 لسنة 40 ق أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى طلب فى ختامها الحكم بصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ القرار الإدارى بسحب وإلغاء جواز سفره المصرى ومنعه من السفر كمواطن مصرى بما فى ذلك القرار الصادر بإسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المدعى دون وجه حق وإلغاء ما يكون للمدعى من أوراق تفيد انه فلسطينى وبإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه وإلزام الجهة الإدارية بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة - ونال فى شرح دعواه انه مواطن مصرى ولد بتاريخ 27/2/1950 بمدينه (رفح ) محافظة سيناء الشمالية وقيد بدفتر المواليد بمكتب صحة ( رفح ) بتاريخ 28/2/1950 تحت رقم (22) ( جزء 1433/181/19 ص35) من أب مصرى وأم مصرية، واستخرج بطاقة شخصية برقم 70270 سجل مدنى الجمالية ثم التحق بالخدمة العسكرية وحصل على الشهادة، رقم مسلسلى 64/81 رقم عسكرى 3224683 ) قدوة حسنه صادرة بتاريخ 12/4/1981 وتروج من مصرية واستخرج بطاقة عائلية ( رقم 52422 من سجل مدنى الجمالية ) كما استخرج جواز سفر مصرى ( تحت رقم 160793) صادر فى 15/6/1985 من جوازات العباسية صالح حتى 14/6/1992 فضلا عن ان والده مصرى يحمل بطاقة عائلية ( رقم 242927) صادرة من سجل مدنى الجمالية فى 10/11/1964 ثابت منها انه من مواليد ( الشيخ زويد ) المصرية بمحافظة سيناء فى 24/12/1921 ويعمل تاجرا مصريا وله سجل تجارى رقم 179 ورقم قيد 170 بالسجل المدنى بالجمالية ويعمل تاجرا بالمحل رقم 13 حمام الثلاث ميدان الكانتو قسم الموسكى.
وأضاف المدعى انه سافر الى الخارج بموجب الجواز الصحيح الصادر له وعند عودته بتاريخ 25/5/1986 إلى ارض الوطن فوجئ بإدارة الجوازات تطلب جواز سفره لإلغائه بناء على شكوى تفيد انه فلسطينى الجنسية وقامت الإدارة فعلا بمنعه من السفر بجوازه المصرى بحجة إلغائه لإسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنه، وألزمته باستخراج وثيقة سفر فلسطينى، الأمر الذى يهدد حياته وأسرته ويهدر حقوقه الدستورية التى كفلها الدستور من حرية السفر والعمل والانتقال والإقامة واذ يترتب على تنفيذ القرار نتائج يتعذر تداركها مما يتوافر معه ركن الاستعجال الناتج عن الضرر الذى يصيبه من جراء سحب جواز سفره ومنعه من السفر والادعاء بأنه فلسطينى الجنسية وإسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنه.
وبجلسة 21/6/1988 أصدرت محكمة القضاء الإدارى حكمها المطعون فيه الذى قضى بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبرفضها موضوعا وبإلزام المدعى بالمصروفات، وأقامت المحكمة قضاءها على ان الثابت من الاطلاع على الأوراق المودعة ملف الدعوى وعلى ملف إقامة المدعى انه كان قد تقدم خلال الفترة من عام 1966 حتى عام 1978 بطلبات امتداد إقامة وتجديد وثيقة سفره، وان جنسية المدعى الثابتة فى تلك الطلبات انه فلسطينى من مواليد (خان يونس) وتاريخ ميلاده عام 1948، وانه كان طالب بكلية دار العلوم جامعة القاهرة خلال الفترة من عام سنة 1967 حتى عام سنة 1971، كما وان إقرارا مودعا بملف إقامته محررا من زوجته المصرية تفيد إنها تتعهد بالإنفاق على زوجها محمد سلامة الشاعر (الطاعن) الفلسطينى الجنسية وولدها منه طيلة مدة امتها بمصر، وإذا أوضحت الجهة الإدارية ان الجنسية إلثابتة كجد المدعى انه فلسطينى الجنسية ولم تثبت الجنسية المصرية لوالده، ولم يدحض المدعى ذلك ولم يقدم ما يثبت عكسه، وان ما قدمه فى حافظة مستنداته من صور ضوئية لشهادة ميلاده أو بطاقته الشخصية أو شهادة تأدية الخدمة العسكرية لا يمكن الاحتجاج بها أو التعويل عليها فى إثبات الجنسية إذ ان تلك الأداة ليست لها حجية مطلقة وانها لا تصلح لاعتبار المدعى مصرى الجنسية إذ انها غير معدة أصلا لإثبات الجنسية وصادرة من جهات غير مختصة بذلك.
ومن حيث ان مبنى الطعن ان الثابت من الأوراق ان والد الطاعن مصرى الجنسية ويحمل بطاقة عائلية رقم 24927 سجل مدنى الجمالية محافظة القاهرة صادرة بتاريخ 10/1/1964 ويحمل الطاعن شهادة ميلاد تفيد جنسيته المصرية وانه من مواليد 27/2/1950 بشمال سيناء ومعه شهادة بأداء الخدمة العسكرية بالقوات المسلحة المصرية وهى مستندات قاطعة وعلى الجهة الإدارية عبء إثبات عكس المستفاد من هذه المستندات الرسمية، وهذه الأوراق لم يصطنعها أو يقدمها للحصول على الجنسية ولكن فى مناسبات أخرى وإذا كانت تنكر جنسية والد الطاعن بمجرد الشك وهو ما لا يصلح مستندا للإثبات وان الجنسية كما هو واضح بالأوراق ثابتة لوالده.
وقدم الحاضر عن الطاعن أمام هيئة المفوضين بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا مذكرة أوضح بها ان والد الطاعن مصرى الجنسية بشهادة تحقيق شخصيه صادرة من سلاح الحدود الملكى بوزارة الدفاع الوطنى فى 15/6/1948 جاء بها ان محل ميلاده الشيخ زويد والإقامة برفح، وانه تقدم بطلب للقيد بالسجل التجارى بمحافظة سيناء عام 1957 باسم سلامة محمد الشاعر وجنسيته مصرى، ويحمل بطاقة عائلية تثبت انه مولود فى رفح بسيناء فى 24/12/1921 وكما يبين من صور القيد العائلى من السجل المدنى المصرى وبالنسبة لحق الطاعن فقد استندت المحكمة إلى ما ورد بمحضر اللجنة الاستشارية انه فلسطينى فى حين الكشف الذى اطلعت عليه اللجنة ورد به خطأ ان جده هو ( محمد حسن الشاعر ) فى حين ان الحقيقة ان اسم جده هو ( محمد سلامة حسين الشاعر ) ولما كان قرار منح الطاعن جواز السفر المصرى غير منعدم لعدم ثبوت الغش من جانبه فى الوثائق المقدمة منه للحصول على الجواز ومن ثم يتحصن هذا القرار بمضى ستين يوما. كذا فان ثمة مبادئ بحكم الجنسية منها ان الغلط فى الجنسية ليس - شأنه حرمان الإنسان من جنسيته، وان الحالة الظاهرة لوالد الطاعن انه مصرى الجنسية بالوثائق المقدمة.
ومن حيث ان الدساتير المصرية المتعاقبة قد ناطت بالقانون وحده تنظيم الجنسية المصرية وآخرها ما نصت عليه المادة السادسة من الدستور الحالى بان الجنسية المصرية ينظمها القانون وانطلاقا من هذا الحكم فان الشارع المصرى نظم أحكام الجنسية بحسبانها رابطة قانونية وسياسية بين المواطن المصرى والدولة - على سنن منضبطة تجعل من انتساب المواطن المصرى للدولة المصرية مركزا تنظيما يكتسبه المصرى حتما من أحكام القانون مباشرة، إذا ما توافرت فيه الشروط التى أوجبها القانون، دون ان يكون لإرادة المواطن أو السلطة القائمة على إثبات الجنسية دخل فى اكتسابها او ثبوتها فى حقه فتلزم السلطة المختصة بالاعتراف بحقه فى التمتع بالجنسية المصرية متى تحققت من قيام حالة من الحالات الواردة فى القانون المصرى تسوغ تمتع من قامت به - بالجنسية المصرية، ويقع عبء إثبات الجنسية المصرية على من يتمسك بها أو يدفع بعدم دخوله فيها، ولا يكفى فى إثباتها أو التنصل منها ظهور الشخص بمظهر المتمتع بجنسيتها، ولو تأكد ذلك بأوراق رسمية صدرت من جهات إدارية مادامت هذه الأوراق لم تعد أصلا لإثبات الجنسية، كما لا يسوغ من ناحية أخرى لحرمان المواطن من حقه فى التمتع بالجنسية اظهاره لدى بعض الجهات بمظهر الأجنبى غير المتمتع بجنسيتها كإعداد الجهة الإدارية ملف إقامة لشخص ما أو سحب بطاقته العائلية فكل ذلك لا يعدو انه يكون تعبيرا عن إرادته أو وجهة نظر كل من طالب الجنسية والجهة الإدارية ولا أثر لذلك كله فى جنسيته إلا وفق ما تقرره أحكام قانون الجنسية الواجب التطبيق عليه التى تحدد أحكامه الشروط الواجب توافرها فيمن يعتبر مصريا طبقا لهذه الأحكام ، دون ان يكون للمواطن للجهة الإدارية سلطة تقديرية فى تحديد من يتمتع بالجنسية المصرية من عدمه وفى ضوء هذه الأصول والمبادئ القانونية صاغت القوانين المتتابعة فى شأن الجنسية المصرية أحكامها فنصت المادة الأولى من المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 فى شأن الجنسية المصرية على أن : "يعتبر داخلا فى الجنسية المصرية بحكم القانون أولا ... ثانيا … ثالثا من عدا هؤلاء من الرعايا العثمانيين الذين كانوا يقيمون عادة فى الأراضى المصرية فى 5 نوفمبر سنة 1914 وحافظوا على تلك الإقامة حتى 10 مارس سنة 1929 سواء كانوا بالغين أو قصر." كما نصت المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 165 لسنة 1950 على ان : "المصريون هم 1-...... 2-....... 3- ...... 4-........ 5- الرعايا العثمانيون الذين كانوا يقيمون عادة فى الأراضى المصرية فى 5 نوفمبر سنة 1914وحافظوا على تلك الإقامة حتى 10 مارس سنة 1929 سواء أكانوا بالغين أم قصر "كما نصت المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 بأن "المصريين هم أولا :المتوطنون فى الأراضى المصرية قبل أول يناير سنة 1900 المحافظون على إقامتهم فيها حتى تاريخ نشر هذا القانون، ولم يكونوا من رعايا الدول الأجنبية ، وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع والزوجة متى كانت لديهم نية التوطن. ونصت المادة.الأولى من القانون رقم 26 لسنة1975 بأن "المصريون هم أولا : المتوطنون فى مصر قبل 5 نوفمبر سنة 1914 من غير رعايا الدول الأجنبية المحافظون على إقامتهم فيها حتى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون. "وتنص المادة الثانية من ذات القانون على انه " يكون مصريا 1- من ولد لأب مصرى".
ومن حيث ان المستفاد من النصوص المتقدمة ان الشارع المصرى قد حدد طوائف المصريين الأصلاء والاشتراطات الواجب توافرها فى كل طائفة من الطوائف فاعتبر رعايا الدولة العلية أو الرعايا العثمانيين من المصريين، إذا توافر فى حقهم شرط الإقامة المعتادة خلال الفترة من 5 نوفمبر 1914 حتى 10 مارس 1929، وقد أكدت جميع القوانين الصادرة فى هذا الشأن حق هذه الطائفة فى التمتع بجنسية جمهورية مصر العربية متى توافرت فى حقهم الشروط المشار إليها بان كانوا مقيمين فى الأراضى المصرية فى 5 نوفمبر سنة 1914 وحافظوا على تلك الإقامة حتى 10 مارس سنة 1929.
ومن حيث ان الثابت من الأوراق والمستندات المودعة ملف الطعن انه فى عام 1956 شكلت لجنة إدارية برئاسة عضو من مجلس الدولة، وعضوية أحد كبار الضباط بإدارة التفتيش العام بوزارة الداخلية، وآخرين بوزارة الداخلية للبحث فى مدى ثبوت الجنسية المصرية لبعض أهالى سيناء من عدمه، وقد انتقلت هذه اللجنة إلى العريش ورفح وعقدت اجتماعاتها بحضور وكيل محافظة سيناء ومأمور قسم سيناء الشمالى ومعاون مباحث المحافظة، وقامت اللجنة بالإستماع إلى معلوماتهم وملاحظاتهم فى هذا الشأن، كما اطلعت اللجنة على ملف الموضوع المحفوظ بالمحافظة كما قامت اللجنة أيضا بمعاينة مساكن الأهالى المذكورين وأراضيهم، وانتهت اللجنة فى تقريرها المؤرخ 14/2/1956 إلى ثبوت الجنسية المصرية لعدد من الأهالى وقضى ثبوتها لطائفه - ثانية وإلى عدم كفاية المعلومات الواردة عن طائفة ثالثة، طلبت تحريات المباحث عن كل واحد منهم وقد انتهت اللجنة فى البند (رابعا) إلى موافاة اللجنة بملفات محافظة سيفاء الخاصة بكل من الآتى ذكرهم حيث ورد البند (6) اسم والد الطاعن " سلامة محمد حسن الشاعر " وترجو اللجنة موافاتها بما لدى المحافظة من ملفات أخرى خاصة بالشكوى فى جنسيتهم على دفعات وعلى ان ترسل ملفات كل عائلة على حدة مرفقا بها كشف يبين فيه أسماء أفرادها المطلوب البت فى جنسيتهم مقسما إلى قسمين (أ) فئة المولودين قبل 10 مارس سنة 1929 (ب ) وفئة المولودين بعد هذا التاريخ، وان يكون كل ملف شاملا البيانات الكافية للنظر فى حالة كل شخص وبه تحريات مباحث سيناء وتحريات مباحث فلسطين. كما يبين من الاطلاع على محضر انعقاد اللجنة الاستشارية لبحث جنسية أهالى سيناء والمنعقدة بقسم جوازات العريش فى المدة من 20/12/1964 حتى 24/12/1964. وقد استعرضت اللجنة الطلبات المقدمة من بعض الأفراد ورد اسـم جـد الطاعـن ( محمد حسن الشاعر ) تحت البند (56) الصفحة الثانية من تقرير اللجنة ورأت اللجنة بعد الاطلاع على التحريات الواردة بملفاتهم والمستندات التى تقدموا بها انهم لا يتمتعون بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة لفقدانهم شرط الإقامة بالبلاد المدة من سنة 1914 حتى سنة 1929، ومن ثم لا يكون قد ثبت أمام هاتين اللجنتين إقامة جد الطاعن أو والده فى الأراضى المصرية المدة المشار إليها ولم تبت اللجنة فى ثبوت جنسيتهم المصرية بالنظر إلى ان الملفات الواردة من الجهات المختصة لم تتضمن ما يثبت إقامتهم المدة السالفة فى الأراضى المصرية، كما لم يتقدم كر من جد الطاعن ووالده بما يفيد هذه الإقامة ومن ثم لم تثبت لأى منهما الجنسية المصرية والتى هى مصدر إكتساب الطاعن لهذه الجنسية ولا حجه لما ذهب إليه الطاعن من أن صحة اسم جده هو "محمد سلامة حسين الشاعر" وهو شخص آخر خلاف من بحثت اللجنة الاستشارية الأخيرة فى جنسيته والذى ورد فى البند 56 باسم "محمد حسين الشاعر" ولم يقدم الطاعن دليلا على صحة ما ذهب إليه سوى عقد بيع عرفى لا يصلح سند قانونيا حاسما فى هذا المقام كما لم يقدم الطاعن ما يثبت اختلاف الشخصية وما يفيد ثبوت الجنسية المصرية للمدعو سلامة حسين الشاعر أو إلى ابنه سلامة محمد سلامة حسين الشاعر على ما يحتج الطاعن انه اسم جده واسم والده الصحيح ولم يقم احتجاجه على سند أو ادعائه على أساس، فضلا عن انه ليس ثمة خلاف بين الاسمين فيما لو اقتصر الطاعن لاسمه على الاسم الرباعى "محمد سلامة محمد الشاعر" وهو الاسم الذى قدم الطاعن حافظة مستندات طويت على مستندات صادرة من جهات الدولة المختلفة تدليلا على ثبوت جنسيته المصرية به وما تحويه هذه المستندات من قرائن غير كافية وحدها قانونا لإثبات الجنسية المصرية باعتبار ان الجنسية المصرية مركز قانونى ذاتى يستمده الإنسان من أحكام الدستور والقانون ويتصل بسيادة الدولة والنظام العام الدستورى لكيانها وتحديد من هم مواطنيها مثلما يحدد الدستور إقليمها ونظام حكمها ولا يكفى لتوافر مجرد توافر بعض القرائن أو المظاهر الخارجية التى قد تحيط عادة بالمتمتعين بها وإنما يتعين توافر الشروط والوقائع القانونية التى تطلبها الدستور والقانون فى هذا الشان وإذ لم تتوافر فى والد الطاعن أوجده واقعة الإقامة والتوطن فى مصر على النحو السالف وهى الواقعة القانونية التى يشترطها القانون وبتحققها يتعين تمتعه بالجنسية المصرية وهى التى عنيت اللجنة لاستظهارها فى التقريرين سالفى الذكر مما فحصته من مستندات ولم تتحقق منه فى السجلات أو فى ما أجرته من مقابلات ومعاينات على النحو الوارد فى محاضر أعمالها ومن ثم فانه لا يعتبر الطاعن متمتعا بالجنسية المصرية إعمالا لنصوص القانون السالفة. 
ومن حيث انه لم تتوافر للطاعن الشروط اللازمة قانونا للتمتع بالجنسية المصرية على النحو الذى حدده الدستور والقانون فانه لا تثبت الجنسية المصرية له ولو انقضى على التصرف أو القرار الإدارى الذى يتضمن الإقرار أو الاعتراف بذلك على خلاف القانون فترة الطعن أمام القضاء الإدارى لعدم تحصن هذا القرار أو التصرف لأنه لا يعد قانونا منشئا لهذا المركز القانونى على أى وجه حيث ينشأ من الدستور والقانون ذاته وصف المصرى لأى إنسان ولا يملك أى شخص منح أو منع وصف المصرى على خلاف هذه الأحكام ولا يتحصن أى قرار أو تصرف إدارى على خلاف الدستور أو القانون فى هذا الشأن حيث لا دخل لإرادة الفرد أو الإدارة فى كسب مركز المصرى الأصيل وفقده وإذ لا يعد الطاعن مصريا على ما سلف بيانه فانه لا يغير من هذا الوضع الذى حدده القانون منحه جواز سفر مصرى ( برقم 060793/185 العباسية ) حيث ان ذلك أثر من آثار التمتع بالجنسية المصرية وعلامة عليها وليس هو الأساس فى التمتع بها حسب الدستور والقانون ومنح الجواز على خلاف القانون لا يتحصن بفوات مواعيد الطعن أمام القضاء وانه لما كان قد تم منح الجواز لغير مصرى ومن تم فان سحب جواز السفر الطاعن ومنحه وثيقة سفر فلسطينى يكون قد تم متفقا وصحيح حكم القانون.
ومن حيث انه قد ذهب الحكم المطعون فيه هذا المذهب ومن ثم يكون قد صدر سليما ومطابقا لأحكام القانون ولا يطعن عليه، ويكون الطعن عليه على غير أساس جدير بالرفض.
ومن حيث ان من يخسر الطعن يلزم بالمصروفات عملا بحكم المادة (184) من قانون المرافعات.

* فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلا فى مواجهة وزير الداخلية وحده وبرفضه موضوعا وألزمت الطاعن المصروفات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار/ محمد حامد الجمل رئيس مجلس الدولة وعضوية السادة الأساتذة / إسماعيل عبد الحميد إبراهيم وعادل محمد زكى فرغلى وأحمد إبراهيم عبد العزيز وفريد نزيه تناغو نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة

* إجراءات الطعن

فى يوم الخميس الموافق 15/5/1986 أودعت هيئة قضايا الدولة نائبة عن السيد / وزير الداخلية قلم كتاب المحكمة الإدارية العليا تقرير طعن قيد برقم 2118 لسنة 32 قضائية فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى دائرة منازعات الأفراد والهيئات بجلسة 18/3/1986 فى الدعوى رقم 2414 لسنة 36 قضائية المقامة من السيد / محمد حسن محمد الشاعر والقاضى بقبول الدعوى شكلا وفى الموضوع بإثبات الجنسية المصرية للمدعى مع إلزام الجهة الإدارية بالمصروفات. 
وطلب الطاعن فى ختام تقرير الطعن للأسباب الواردة فى الحكم بوقف تنفيذ الحكم المطعون فيه وبقبول الطعن شكلا وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه والقضاء برفض الدعوى مع إلزام المطعون ضده المصروفات. 
وقدم السيد الأستاذ المستشار / ………………… تقرير هيئة مفوضى الدولة بالرأى القانونى مسببا فى الطعن وقد انتهت فيه إلى أنها ترى الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا ورفضه بشقيه العاجل والموضوعى وإلزام الطاعن المصروفات. 
وقد عين لنظر الطعن أمام دائرة فحص الطعون جلسة 16/11/1989 والجلسات التالية حسبما هو مبين بمحاضر جلساتها، وحضر محامى هيئة قضايا الدولة ومحامى المطعون ضده وقدم كل منهما مذكرة بدفاعه وقررت الدائرة إحالة الطعن إلى هذه المحكمة التى نظرته بجلسة 21/9/1991 واستمعت إلى مرافعة الطرفين وقررت إصدار الحكم بجلسة اليوم 15/12/1991 وفيها صدر هذا الحكم وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على منطوقه وأسبابه لدى النطق به.

* المحكمة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع المرافعة والمداولة قانونا 
ومن حيث أن الطعن قد استوفى أوضاعه الشكلية . 
ومن حيث ان عناصر هذه المنازعة تتلخص فى أن المدعى أقام هذه الدعوى بالصحيفة المودعة بقلم كتاب محكمة القضاء الإدارى بتاريخ 24/3/1982 والتى طلب فى ختامها الحكم باعتباره متمتعا بجنسية جمهورية مصر العربية مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وإلزام المدعى عليه المصروفات، وقال المدعى شرحا لدعواه أنه ولد بتاريخ 3/8/1920 بناحية الشيخ زويد برفح سيناء محافظة العريش لأبوين مصريين هما حسن محمد الشاعر ومريم محمد الشاعر، وظل يقيم بناحية الشيخ زويد منذ ولادته بلا انقطاع وعمل بالتجارة وحصل على سجل تجارى برقم 1000 صادر من مكتب السجل التجارى بمحافظة سيناء بتاريخ 23/8/1956 وسارى المفعول كما حصل على البطاقة العائلية برقم 2118 من مكتب سجل مدنى الشيخ زويد بتاريخ 27/10/1964 وحصل قبلها على بطاقات إثبات شخصية صادرة من الجهات الرسمية المصرية كما كان عضوا بهيئة التحرير منذ عام 1950 ومقيداً بجداول الانتخاب المصرية ويمارس حقوقه الانتخابية بصفته مواطنا مصريا منذ عام 1949 كما حصل على جواز سفر من مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية بوزارة الداخلية برقم 34130 بتاريخ 15/9/1979 وأضاف أنه مصرى الجنسية من سلال مصرية مقيمة بالأراضى المصرية منذ عام 1800 وما قبلها وكان والده يعمل بالتجارة، كما يشهد بذلك مشايخ وأعيان رفح سيناء وكما يدل عليه ملف الأسرة الموجود بوزارة الداخلية ومحافظة سيناء ومن ثم انتهى المدعى إلى طلب الحكم بطلباته السالفة . 
وقدم المدعى تأييدا لدعواه حافظتى مستندات طويت على شهادة ميلاده وشهادة قيده بجداول الانتخابات وبطاقة إثبات شخصية وصورة من بطاقته العائلية وصورة من سجله التجارى وصورة من جواز سفره وشهادة من مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة تفيد بأنه مصرى الجنسية تبعا لوالده، ومستندات أخرى.
وقدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة نائبة عن وزارة الداخلية مذكرة طلبت فيه، رفض الدعوى واستندت فيها إلى أن عبء الإثبات يقع على عاتق المدعى، فى شأن تمسكه بالجنسية المصرية طبقا للقانون، أما المستندات التى قدمها فهى لا تكفى لثبوت تمتعه بالجنسية المصرية إذ لم يثبت توطنه بمصر هو أو والده اعتبارا من عام 1904 حتى عام 1929 طبقا لقوانين الجنسية المتعاقبة، كما قدمت هيئة قضايا الدولة حافظتى مستندات طويت على رد وزارة الداخلية ومحاضر انعقاد اللجنة الاستشارية لبحث جنسية أهالى سيناء والملف رقم 23/38/2585.
وبجلسة 18/3/1986 قضت محكمة القضاء الإدارى بقبول الدعوى شكلا وفى الموضوع بإثبات الجنسية المصرية للمدعى وألزمت الجهة الإدارية المصروفات، وأسست المحكمة حكمها على أن المستفاد من نصوص التشريعات التى نظمت أحكام الجنسية المصرية أن المشرع تطلب لثبوت الجنسية توافر ثلاثة شروط مجتمعة الشرط الأول: التوطن فى مصر قبل أول يناير 1948 أو قبل يناير 1900 أو قبل الخامس من نوفمبر 1904 على حسب الأحوال، وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع، والشرط الثانى: المحافظة على الإقامة فى مصر حتى تاريخ العمل بقانون الجنسية الواجب التطبيق، والشرط الثالث: عدم انتماء الشخص لدولة أجنبية وأضافت المحكمة أن المدعى قدم حافظة مستندات اشتملت على شهادة ميلاده بمصر وشهادة من مشايخ وأعيان رفح سيناء بأنه مصرى الجنسية وشهادة قيده بجداول الانتخابات المصرية وبطاقة إثبات الشخصية الخاصة به وصورة من بطاقته العائلية وصورة من شهادة الغرفة التجارية بمزاولة التجارة وصورة من السجل التجارى وخطابا من مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة إلى محافظة شمال سيناء بتاريخ 14/11/1983 يفيد أن المدعى مصرى الجنسية تبعا لوالده المصرى المقيد تحت رقم 23/38/2585. 
وأضافت المحكمة أنه بالاطلاع على الملف رقم 23/38/2585 الخاص بـ / حسن محمد الشاعر واِلد المدعى تبين أن اللجنة المشكلة لبحث جنسية أهالى سيناء عام 1956 انتهت فى تقريرها المرفق صورته بالملف إلى أنه يعتبر مصريا كل من الأشخاص الوارد أسماؤهم بالبند أولا من قرار اللجنة وضمنهم حسن محمد الشاعر وأضافت محكمة القضاء الإدارى فى حكمها أن جهة الإدارة لم تجحد صحة المستندات التى تقدم بها المدعى وإنما أشارت فى ردها على الدعوى إلى أن جنسية والد المدعى أعيد النظر فيها بمناسبة بحث جنسية المدعى بمعرفة لجنة أخرى عام 1964 ونظراً لأنه قد تبين لهذه اللجنة الأخيرة الخطأ الذى شاب القرار عام 1956 فقد أصدرت قرارها فى 20/12/1964 بعدم اعتبار المدعى متمتعا بالجنسية المصرية لعدم تمتع والده بها. 
واستطردت المحكمة أن ما انتهت إليه جهة الإدارة فى ردها يتناقض مع ما أثبتته اللجنة المشكلة عام 1956 من ثبوت الجنسية المصرية لوالد المدعى وتأيد ذلك بالكتاب الصادر من مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة إلى محافظة شمال سيناء بتاريخ 14/11/1983 والذى يفيد بأن المدعى مصرى الجنسية تبعا لوالده المصرى المقيد ملفه برقم 23/38/2585، كما لم تبين جهة الإدارة الخطأ الذى شاب قرار اللجنة المذكورة وأضافت أنه تبين للمحكمة من جماع ما تقدم من وقائع ومستندات أن الشروط اللازمة لاكتساب الجنسية المصرية وفقا لأحكام قوانين الجنسية قد توافرت فى حق المدعى مما يتعين معه الحكم بإثبات الجنسية المصرية له، ومن ثم انتهت محكمة القضاء الإدارى إلى القضاء بحكمها السالف.
ومن حيث إن مبنى الطعن الماثل أن الحكم المطعون فيه قد أخطأ فى تطبيق القانون وتأويله وذلك أنه طبقا لقوانين الجنسية المصرية فإنه يشترط ثبوت الإقامة المستمرة فى البلاد خلال المدة من 1914 حتى 1929 طبقا للقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929، إلا أن شرف الإقامة المستمرة فى البلاد غير متوافر من جانب والد المطعون ضده الذى لا يعد متمتعا بالجنسية المصرية وتبعا لذلك لا يعد أيضا ابنه المطعون ضده المولود بتاريخ 3/8/1920 حسبما ذكر متمتعا بهذه الجنسية وذلك ما أكدته اللجنة المشكلة عام 1964 والتى صوبت الخطأ الذى وقعت فيه اللجنة السابقة المشكلة عام 1956، وإذ ذهب الحكم المطعون فيه خلاف ذلك فإنه يكون خليقا بالإلغاء، ومن ثم انتهت الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة إلى طلب الحكم بطلباتها السالفة الذكر . 
ومن حيث إن المادة ( 6 ) من الدستور تنص على أن الجنسية المصرية ينظمها القانون وبامتداد الحلول العامة التى قصرها المشرع الدستورى على المصريين سواء حق تولى المناصب والوظائف العامة أو مباشرة حق الانتخاب أو الترشيح لمجلسى الشعب والشورى أو بتحمل مسئولية وشرف التجنيد دفاعا عن مصر وللدستور بما تضمنه القوانين تنفيذ المبادئ التى قررها يبين أن صفة المصرى من بين المراكز الأساسية التى تضمنها الدستور والقانون وفقا لما أرساه من أسس جوهرية للنظام العام الدستورى والقانون المصرى.
ومن حيث إنه قد بدأ التنظيم القانونى للجنسية المصرية منذ سنة 1929 بالمرسوم بقانون الصادر فى 26/5/1926 بعد أن أصبح لمصر الحق فى تنظيم جنسيتها نتيجة لاستقلالها عن الدولة العثمانية واستمر العمل به حتى صدر المرسوم بقانون رقم لسنة 1926 المنظم للجنسية المصرية، ثم تلاه القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 الذى بقى نافذا حتى صدور القانون رقم 391/1956 وبعد الوحدة مع سوريا صدر القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 وتلاه بعد الانفصال القانون 26/1975.
ومن حيث إن القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية ينص فى المادة الأولى على أن "المصريون هم :-
أولاً: المتوطنون فى مصر قبل 5 من نوفمبر سنة 1914 من غير رعايا الدول الأجنبية المحافظون على إقامتهم حتى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع وإقامة الزوج مكملة لإقامة الزوجة . 
ثانياً: من كان فى 22 فبراير سنة 1958 متمتعا بالجنسية المصرية طبقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 الخاص بالجنسية المصرية . 
ثالثاً: من كسب جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم (82) لسنة 1958بشأن جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة . 
وينص هذا القانون فى المادة الثانية على أن "يكون مصريا : - (1) من وُلد لأب مصرى.
ومن حيث إن المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 الخاص بالجنسية المصرية كانت تنص على أن المصريين هم أولا : المتوطنون فى الأراضى المصرية قبل أول يناير سنة 1900 المحافظون على إقامتهم فيها حتى تاريخ نظر هذا القانون ولم يكونوا من رعايا الدول الأجنبية وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع وإقامة الزوج مكملة لإقامة الزوجة متى كانت لديهم نية التوطن . 
ثانيا : من ذكروا فى المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 الخاص بالجنسية المصرية. 
ومن حيث إن المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 كانت تنص على أن يعتبر مصريا 1 - ........................ 
2 - المتوطنون فى الأراضى المصرية قبل أول يناير سنة 1948 أو كانوا محافظين على إقامتهم العادية حتى 10 من مارس سنة 1929 ولم يكونوا من رعايا الدول الأجنبية. 
3 - الرعايا العثمانيون المولودون فى الأراضى المصرية من أبوين مقيمين فيها إذا كانوا قد حافظوا على إقامتهم العادية فيها حتى 10 من مارس سنة 1929 ولم يكونوا جنسية أجنبية.
4 - الرعايا العثمانيون المولودون فى الأراضى المصرية والمقيمون فيها الذين قبلوا المعاملة بقانون الخدمة العسكرية سواء بأدائهم الخدمة العسكرية أو بدفع البدل ولم يدخلوا فى جنسية أجنبية متى حافظوا على إقامتهم العادية فى مصر إلى 10 مارس 1929.
5 - الرعايا العثمانيون الذين كانوا يقيمون عادة فى الأراضى المصرية فى 5 نوفمبر 1914 وحافظوا على تلك الإقامة حتى 10 مارس 1929 سواء كانوا بالغين أو قصر.
ومن حيث إن الفقرة الثانية من المادة الأولى من المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 المعمول به من 10 من مارس 1929 تنص على أنه يعتبر داخلا بالجنسية المصرية بحكم القانون أولاً : …………………………….. 
ثانيا : كل من يعتبر فى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون مصريا بحسب حكم المادة الأولى من الأمر العالى الصادر فى 29 من يونيو سنة 1900 وقد نصت المادة الأولى من الأمر العالى المشار إليه على أن المصريين هم ( أولا ) المتوطنون فى القطر المصرى قبل أول يناير سنة 1848 وكانوا محافظين على محل إقامتهم فيه . 
ثانيا : رعايا الدولة العلية المولودون والمقيمون فى القطر المصرى من أبوين مقيمين فيه متى حافظ الرعايا المذكورون على محل إقامتهم فيه (وثالثاً) رعايا الدولة العلية المولودون والمقيمون فى القطر المصرى الذين يقبلون المعاملة بموجب قانون القرعة العسكرية المصرى سواء بأدائهم الخدمة العسكرية أو بدفع البدلية ( رابعا) الأطفال المولودون بالقطر المصرى من أبوين مجهولين. 
ومن حيث إنه قد استقرت الأحكام والدساتير المتعاقبة منذ دستور سنة 1923 حتى دستور 1971 والقوانين المنظمة للجنسية المصرية حتى القانون النافذ رقم 29 لسنة 1975 على أن الجنسية المصرية مركز قانونى يتحقق فى المواطن المصرى بواقع ميلاده أو من خلال إقامة أصوله أو إقامته وفقا للشروط وللمدد التى حددها القانون وهى فى حالة التجنس مركز يستمده الفرد من القانون وليس ثمة تقدير لأحد أو ليس فى اسباغ صفة المصرى على من تتوفر فيه الشروط التى استلزمها المشرع للتمتع بشرف هذه الصفة بمجرد توفر الشروط التى تضمنها القانون لذلك ولا تملك الجهة الإدارية المختصة تقديرا فى اسباغ صفة المصرية على شخص أو حرمانه من هذه الصفة على خلاف حكم القانون وما حتمه فى هذا الشأن.
ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق والمستندات أنه فى عام 1956 شكلت لجنة إدارية برئاسة عضو من مجلس الدولة وعضوية أحد كبار الضباط بإدارة التفتيش العام بوزارة الداخلية وآَخرين وذلك للبحث فى مدى ثبوت الجنسية المصرية لبعض أهالى سيناء من عدمه، وقد انتقلت هذه اللجنة إلى العريش ورفح وعقدت اجتماعاتها بحضور وكيل محافظة سيناء، ومأمور قسم سيناء الشمالى ومعاون مباحث المحافظة وقامت اللجنة بالاستماع إلى معلوماتهم وملاحظاتهم فى هذا الشأن، كما اطلعت اللجنة على ملف الموضوع المحفوظ بالمحافظة، كما قامت اللجنة أيضاً بمعاينة مساكن الأهالى المذكورين وأراضيهم، وانتهت اللجنة فى تقريرها المؤرخ 14/3/1956 إلى ثبوت الجنسية المصرية للأشخاص المذكورين فى محضرها وضمنهم السيد/ حسن محمد الشاعر (والد المطعون ضده) تحت رقم مسلسل (15 ) ملف رقم 23/38/2585، كما استبعدت اللجنة ثبوت هذه الجنسية لآخرين ذكرتهم فى محضرها، كما رأت بالنسبة لاخرين عدم كفاية المعلومات الواردة منهم وطلبت تحريات المباحث عن كل واحد منهم بشأن تاريخ ومحل ميلاده ومحل إقامته وعمله هو ووالده وجده فى المدة من عام 1914 حتى 1929 ومدى تمتع كل منهم بالجنسية الفلسطينية. ( حافظة مستندات وزارة الداخلية) .
ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأعمال والإجراءات والأبحاث التى قامت بها هذه اللجنة أن ما استندت وانتهت إليه من ثبوت الجنسية المصرية لعدد من الأهالى المذكورين وبرفض ثبوتها للطائفة الثانية منهم وباستيفاء الأبحاث للطائفة الثالثة منهم كان بناء على ما استظهرته، مما قدم إليها مات مستندات وأجرته من تحريات وبيانات من أن إقامة كل منهم مع والده فى الفترة من عام 1914 متى عام 1929 ومن ثم جاء ما انتهت إليه فى هذا الشأن بالنسبة لثبوت الجنسية المصرية لوالد المطعون ضده باعتباره من الطائفة الأولى المشار إليها والتى تثبت لدى اللجنة إقامة أفرادها بمصر فى الفترة المشار إليها والتى أوجب القانون تحققها فيمن تثبت له الجنسية المصرية عن طريق إقامة الأصول طبقا للبند أولا من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 بشأن الجنسية المصرية وما تلاه من أحكام مماثلة وفى قوانين الجنسية المتعاقبة حتى البند أولا من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 سالف الذكر المشار إليه على أن المصريين هم ( أولا ) المتوطنون فى القطر المصرى قبل أول يناير سنة 1848 وكانوا محافظين على محل إقامتهم فيه.
ثانيا: رعايا الدولة العلية المولودون والمقيمون فى القطر المصرى من ابوين مقيمين فيه متى حافظ الرعايا المذكورون على محل إقامتهم فيه (ثالثا) رعايا الدولة العلية المولودون والمقيمون فى القطر المصرى الذين يقبلون المعاملة بموجب قانون الخدمة العسكرية سواء بأدائهم الخدمة العسكرية أو بدفع البدلية (رابعاً) الأطفال المولودون بالقطر المصرى من أبوين مجهولين.
ومن حيث إن إقامة والد المطعون ضده بمصر اعتبارا من عام 1914 تعد ثابتة على النحو السالف البيان بناء على البحث الجدى والمستقصى الذى قامت به اللجنة السالفة واثبتته بمحاضرها عام 1956 ومن ثم فإن الجنسية المصرية تعد ثابتة فى حقه طبقا للقانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 السارى فى هذا الوقت والذى كان ينصفه إذ قد توافرت فى والد المطعون ضده واقعة الإقامة والتوطن فى مصر على النحو السالف وهى الواقعة القانونية التى يشترطها القانون لتمتعه بالجنسية المصرية، وهى التى عقدت اللجنة المشار إليها لاستظهارها وأثبتتها فى تقريرها عام 1956 مما فحصته من مستندات وتحققت منه فى السجلات وما أجرته من مقابلات ومعاينات على النحو الوارد فى محاضر أعمالها وعليه فإنه يعتبر مصريا إعمالا لنصوص القانون السالفة.
ومن حيث إنه ما دام أن الجنسية المصرية تعد ثابتة لوالد المطعون ضده على النحو السالف فإن الأخير يعد مصريا طبقا للقانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية المعمول به حاليا وذلك باعتباره قد توافرت فيه الشروط الواردة فى المادتين الأولى والثانية منه، بعد أن ثبت فى حقه التوطن فى مصر قبل 5 من نوفمبر 1914 وبصفة مستمرة حتى الآن ولأن إقامة والده تعد مكملا لإقامته طبقا لما أوردته المادة الأولى من هذا القانون وبحكم ولادته لأب مصرى طبقا للمادة الثانية من هذا القانون.
ومن حيث إن القرائن التى حوتها مستندات المطعون ضده وإن كانت بمفردها غير كافية قانونا لإثبات الجنسية باعتبار أن الجنسية مركز قانونى مستمد من القانون ويتصل بسيادة الدولة ولا يكفى لتوافره مجرد توافر بعض القرائن أو المظاهر التى تحيط عادة بالمتمتعين بها وإنما يتعين توافر الشروط والوقائع القانونية التى تطلبها القانون فى هذا الشأن، إلا إنه وقد توافرت الوقائع القانونية المتطلبة فى والد المطعون ضده لثبوت الجنسية المصرية له ومن بعده ابنه المطعون ضده، فإن الوقائع والمظاهر التى حوتها مستندات الأخير أكدت أيضا ما أثبتته اللجنة المنعقدة عام 1956 فى تقريرها، إذ يبين من هذه الأدلة والمستندات استمرار توطن المطعون ضده فى مصر مكملا توطن والده فيها، وارتباط إقامته وعمله ومصدر رزقه بها، وذلك بإقامته المستمرة بالبلاد وقيده بالسجل التجارى بمدينة العريش بمحافظة شمال سيناء وممارسته لحقه الانتخابى بالعريش بعد قيده بجداول الانتخابات بها، وحصوله على بطاقة عائلية من مكتب السجل المدنى بالناحية، ثم حصوله على جواز سفر من مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية بوزارة الداخلية، بل وإقرار هذه المصلحة فى كتبها إلى محافظة شمال سيناء عام 1983 بأن المطعون ضده مصرى تبعاً لجنسية والده المصرى المقيد تحت رقم 23/38/2585 وهو ذات رقم الملف الذى أشارت إليه اللجنة المنعقدة عام 1956 فى تقريرها، الأمر الذى يؤكد فى مجموعه توافر الشروط المتطلبة قانونا لثبوت الجنسية المصرية للمطعون ضده، بعد أن ثبتت هذه الجنسية لوالده أيضا.
ومن حيث إنه لا يقدح فى ذلك ما أشارت إليه الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة سواء فى ردها على الدعوى أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى أو فى تقرير طعنها أمام هده المحكمة من أن اللجنة الثانية المشكلة عام 1964 انتهت إلى عدم ثبوت الجنسية المصرية للمطعون ضده أو والده وهى بذلك قد صححت قرار اللجنة الأولى المنعقدة عام 1956 بعد أن تبين لها الخطأ الذى شاب قرار هذه اللجنة إذ يرد على هذا بأنه وإن كان من صحيح حكم القانون إنه مادام لم تتوافر الشروط اللازمة قانونا للتمتع بالجنسية المصرية على النحو الذى حدده المشرع الدستورى والعادى فإنه لا تثبت الجنسية المصرية لأحد حتى لو انقضت على التصرف الإدارى الذى يتضمن ذلك على خلاف القانون فترة الطعن أمام القضاء الإدارى لعدم تحصن هذا التصرف الذى لا يعد قانونا منشئاً لهذا المركز القانونى على أى وجه حيث ينشأ من القانون ذاته وحيث إنه لما كان الثابت من محاضر اللجنة الثانية المنعقدة فى عام 1964 أنها لم تطلع على ملف والد المطعون ضده سالف الذكر، كما لم تشر إلى قرار اللجنة الأولى أو تفنده أو تفند الأسباب التي قام عليها، وإنما جاء محضرها خاليا من ذلك وبالتالى فإن قرارها لم يثبت قيامه على سند مستخلص استخلاصاً معقولا من واقع الحال الخاص بالمطعون ضده أو حالة والده ولا شك أنه مما يجافى المنطق الصحيح ويتعارض مع الحق والحقيقة القول بأنها صححت أو تبينت خطأ اللجنة السابقة عليها، لأنها لم تطلع وتفحص الملفات السابقة وما انتهت إليه الأبحاث واللجان السالفة عليها وتفندها إن رأت بالدليل الواقعى والسليم ما يخالفها، ومادام أن الثابت أن تقرير اللجنة المنعقدة عام 1964 قد جاء مبتسراً ولا سند يقوم عليه ولا يطمئن إليه فى هذا الشأن فإنه لا ينال من جديد الأبحاث والتحقيقات والمعاينات التى أجرتها اللجنة الأولى المنعقدة عام 1956 والتى ظاهرتها الدلائل والمستندات السالفة والتى تنطق كلها بأحقية المطعون ضده فى ما يتمسك به من ثبوت الجنسية المصرية تبعا لثبوتها لوالده على النحو السالف وهو ما انتهى إليه الحكم المطعون فيه صحيحا وسليما فى منطوقه . 
ومن حيث إنه تبين مما سلف بيانه من أسباب أن الطعن الماثل لا يستند إلى أساس صحيح من القانون أو الواقع ومن ثم فإنه يكون خليقا بالرفض موضوعا .

* فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلا وبرفضه موضوعا وألزمت الجهة الإدارية الطاعنة بالمصروفات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار محمد هلال قاسم رئيس مجلس الدولة وعضوية السادة الأساتذة عبد المنعم عبد الغفار فتح الله وحسن حسنين على ومحمود مجدي أبو النعاس وفاروق عبد الرحيم غنيم المستشارين.

* إجراءات الطعن

في يوم السبت الموافق 16 من يوليو سنة 1983 م أودعت إدارة قضايا الحكومة - نائبة عن وزير الداخلية ومدير الجوازات والجنسية بالإسكندرية - قلم كتاب المحكمة الإدارية العلي تقرير طعن في الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإداري بالإسكندرية بجلسة 19/5/1983 في الدعوى رقم 644 لسنة 34 المقامة من المطعون ضده ، والقاضي برفض الدفع بعدم اختصاص المحكمة محليا بنظر الدعوى وباختصاصها ، وفي الموضوع بإثبات الجنسية المصرية للمدعى وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار ، مع إلزام جهة الإدارة بالمصروفات.
وطلب الطاعنان الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا وفي الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه وبرفض دعوى المدعى مع إلزامه المصروفات والأتعاب.
وتقدمت هيئة مفوضي الدولة تقريرا بالرأي القانوني في الطعن ارتأت فيه للأسباب الواردة بالتقرير - قبول الطعن شكلا ورفضه موضوعا ، وإلزام الجهة الإدارية المصروفات.
وقد عرض الطعن على دائرة فحص الطعون بجلسة 17/12/1984 ، وقررت الدائرة إحالة الطعن إلى الدائرة الأولى بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا لنظره بجلسة 23/2/1985 ، ونظرت المحكمة الطعن بهذه الجلسة ، وقررت إصدار حكمها فيه بجلسة 30/3/1985 ثم قررت مد أجله لجلسة 6/4/1985 وفيها صدر وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به.

* المحكمة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق ، وسماع الإيضاحات ، وبعد المداولة.
من حيث أن الطعن قد استوفى أوضاعه الشكلية.
ومن حيث أن عناصر المنازعة تخل - حسبما يبين من الأوراق في أن المطعون ضده كان قد أقام دعواه رقم 644 لسنة 34 ق بعريضة أودعها قلم كتاب محكمة القضاء الإداري بتاريخ 14/5/1980 طلب في ختامها الحكم بإثبات جنسيته المصرية طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 ، وإلغاء القرار الإداري بامتناع وزير الداخلية عن إعطائه شهادة بالجنسية المصرية بعد مضي سنة من تاريخ تقديم الطلب في 19/2/1979 وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.
وقال شرحا لدعواه أنه في 17/2/1979 تقدم بطلب إلى وزير الداخلية للحصول على جنسية جمهورية مصر العربية وذلك لإثبات جنسيته المصرية حيث تعتبره جمهورية مصر العربية سوري الجنسية بحكم الأصل لكون والده سوري الجنسية ، وأرفق بطلبه المستندات الدالة على إثبات جنسيته وحقه في الحصول عليها تطبيقا لأحكام القانونين رقمي 82 لسنة 1958 ، 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية . واستطرد المدعى أنه ولد على أرض الإقليم المصري في 1/6/1944 ويقيم إقامة دائمة في مصر ولم يغادرها منذ ميلاده محافظا على إقامته فيها ، كما أن والدته مصرية الجنسية وذلك ثابت ببطاقتها العائلية رقم 5976 سجل مدني محرم بك الصادرة في 1/2/1968 . وأردف المدعى أن والده كان قد غادر سوريا نهائيا وشطب من سجلاتها وقدم لمصر وتزوج من والدته المصرية إلى أن توفى ودفن بالإسكندرية (شهادة وفاة رقم 985 بتاريخ 14/4/1965 صحة العطارين) ، وثابت من الأوراق أن سوريا لا تعترف بوالده كمواطن سوري وقد قررت القنصلية السورية في الشهادة المرفقة الصادرة عنها برقم 562 (84) بتاريخ 21/4/1969 أنه وأولاده لا يزالون مكتومي القيد في سجلات الأحوال المدنية في سوريا (أي غير معيني الجنسية) على أساس أن والده ترك سوريا منذ حوالي خمسين عاما دون عودة إليها. كما وأن المدعى قد تزوج بمصرية (السيدة هند إبراهيم أحمد عمران) بتاريخ 10/3/1975 ، ويعمل المدعى صاحب محل كوافير للسيدات بشارع محرم بك رقم 92 رخصة محل رقم 15549 بتاريخ 24/6/1963 ومشترك في الهيئة العامة للتأمينات الاجتماعية برقم 49/923 بتاريخ 10/11/1973 كصاحب عمل ، وممول ضريبي (ملف رقم 526/10/9/5 منذ بداية النشاط في عام 1962) . ولما كان المدعى يستحق الحصول على الجنسية المصرية طبقا لحكم الفقرتين الرابعة والخامسة من المادة 41 من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 ، لذا يحق له رفع هذه الدعوى بطلب الحكم له بثبوت جنسية مصر العربية له.
وبجلسة 19/5/1983 حكمت محكمة القضاء الإداري بإثبات الجنسية المصرية للمدعى وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار ، وألزمت جهة الإدارة بالمصروفات ،وأقامت قضاءها على أساس أن الثابت أن والد المدعى سوري الجنسية في تاريخ نفاذ القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 بشأن جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة ومن ثم يتمتع منذ ذلك الحين بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة طبقا لحكم الفقرة (أ) من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 ، ويتمتع بها المدعى تبعا لوالده . كما أنه وفقا لنص الفقرة (أ) من البند ثالثا من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية التي تعتبر في عداد المصريين من كسب جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 بالميلاد لأب أو لأم يعتبرون مصريين طبقا للبند ثانيا من هذه المادة ، فإن المدعى يعتبر مصريا بالميلاد لأم مصرية.
وأردفت المحكمة أنه إذا ما أخذ في الحسبان الشهادة المقدمة من قنصلية سوريا بالقاهرة من أن والد المدعى - وكذا المدعى - مكتوما القيد بسجلات الأحوال المدنية في سوريا (أي مجهولا الجنسية) فإن المدعى يتمتع بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة (مصر) تبعا لميلاده بمصر من أم مصرية وأب مجهول الجنسية أو لا جنسية له طبقا لحكم البند ثانيا من المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 ، كما يتمتع - لذات السبب - بالجنسية المصرية طبقا لحكم الفقرة (2) من المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 المشار إليه ورتبت المحكمة على ذلك أحقية المدعى في التمتع بالجنسية المصرية.
ومن حيث أن الطعن في الحكم المشار إليه يقوم على أن الحكم المطعون فيه خالف القانون وأخطأ في تطبيقه وتأويله من عدة أوجه:
الوجه الأول: أقام الحكم المطعون فيه قضاءه - بادئ الأمر - على أن والد المدعى وري الجنسية ومن ثم يتمتع بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة عملا بحكم الفقرة (أ) من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 التي تقضي بأن تثبت جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة لمن كان في 22 من فبراير سنة 1958متمتعا بالجنسية السورية وفقا لأحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 21 الصادر في 4 من فبراير سنة 1953 ، ورتبت المحكمة على ذلك أن المدعى يتمتع بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة تبعا لوالده . وهذا الحكم مخالف للقانون لأن الفقرة ثانيا من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية نصت صراحة على أن المصريين هم: ................ (ثانيا) من كان في 22 من فبراير سنة 1958 متمتعا بالجنسية المصرية طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 الخاص بالجنسية المصرية ".
ومفاد ذلك أن من كان سوريا في 22 من فبراير سنة1958 ودخل في جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة منذ قيام الوحدة بين مصر وسوريا عملا بأحكام المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 لم يعد معتبرا من المتمتعين بهذه الجنسية بعد أن تم الانفصال بين البلدين في 28/9/1961 وما ترتب عليه من استرداد سوريا جنسيتها حيث أصدرت في 31/10/1961 المسوم التشريعي رقم 67 بشأن جنسية الجمهورية العربية السورية بعد أن ألغت جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة ، وبذلك أصبحت جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة من تاريخ الانفصال - مقصورة فقط على من يعتبرون مصريين في حكم قوانين الجنسية المصرية وأصبح السوريون معتبرين من الأجانب ، وبهذا قنن الشارع في قانون الجنسية الحالي (رقم 26 لسنة 1975) ما استقر عليه الفقه والقضاء وما جرى عليه العمل من الاعتداد عند تحويل الأصول المصرية بجنسية الفرد قبل قيام الوحدة بين مصر وسوريا في 22 من فبراير سنة 1958 . ولما كان المدعى - تبعا لأبيه - سوريا في 22 من فبراير سنة 1958 فإنه يسترد جنسيته السورية منذ 28/9/1961 ولا يعتبر من هذا التاريخ مصريا.
الوجه الثاني: أن الحكم المطعون فيه عاد فاعتبر المدعى داخلا في الجنسية المصرية استنادا إلى حق الدم المقترن بحق الإقليم بحسبانه مولودا في مر لأم مصرية من أي مجهول الجنسية واستدل على ذلك بشهادة منسوب صدورها إلى القنصلية السورية بالقاهرة برم 562/84 بتارخ 21/4/1969 جاء بها والد المدعى مكتوم القيد أي مجهول الجنسية . وهذا الذي ذهب إليه الحكم مخالف أيضا للقانون ذلك أن الجنسية الأصلية ينظر في اكتسابها إلى لحظة الميلاد ذاتها . وإذ كان المدعى مولودا في مصر سنة 1944 وكانت المادة الخامسة من المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 بشأن الجنسية المصرية المعمول به في تاريخ ميلاد المدعى - تقضي بأن ثبوت الجنسية بالتبعية للمصريين الأصول يشمل أيضا الزوجة والأولاد القصر بحكم القانون ومن ثم فإن فيصل النزاع يتوقف أساسا على بيان ما إذا كان والد المدعى يعتبر داخلا في الجنسية المصرية وفقا لأحكام هذا المرسوم فيكسبها نجله (المدعى) بالتبعية له أم أن الوالد لا يعتبر داخلا في هذه الجنسية ومن ثم يفتقد المدعى سبب اكتسابها عن هذا الطريق . ولما كانت المادة الأولى من المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 تنص على أن يعتبر داخلا في الجنسية المصرية بحكم القانون " كل من يعتبر في تاريخ هذا القانون مصريا بحسب حكم المادة الأولى من المر العالي الصادر في 29 من يونيو سنة 1900 " وبالرجوع إلى أحكام هذا الأمر يتضح أن الجنسية المصرية تثبت للشخص إذا ما توافر فيه شروط ثلاثة:
(أ) بدء التوطن في مصر قبل سنة 1898.
(ب) استمرار الإقامة العادية حتى 10 من مارس سنة 1929.
(جـ) عدم انتماء الشخص إلى جنسية دولة أجنبية . وفي تطبيق هذا الشرط يعتبر رعايا الدولة العثمانية داخلون في جنسية إحدى الدول المنفصلة عن الدولة العثمانية بمقتضى معاهدة لوزان - كسوريا - من رعايا الدول الأجنبية . لما كان ذلك وكان الثابت من الأوراق أن والد المدعى سوري الأصل والمولد ويتمتع بجنسية دولة أجنبية منفصلة عن الدولة العثمانية هي سوريا ، فمن ثم لم يعتبر داخلا في الجنسية المصرية منذ حضوره إلى مصر سنة 1927 ، وظل محتفظا بجنسيته السورية ، واكتسب المدعى الجنسية السورية تبعا لوالده ، منذ تاريخ ميلاده في 1944 ، ولا اعتداد في هذا الشأن بفقد والد المدعى جنسيته السورية في تاريخ لاحق لميلاد الأخير ولا مقنع فيما حوته الشهادة الصادرة من القنصلية السورية منذ سنة 1969 باعتبار والد المدعى مجهول الجنسية ، أو القول بسقوط الجنسية السورية عنه لانقطاعه عن سوريا المدة التي حددها قانون الجنسية السوري - لا مقنع في هذا طالما كان والد المدعى معلوم الجنسية في تاريخ ميلاد المدعى.
وأردف الطعن بأن طلب المدعى منحه الجنسية المصرية وفقا لحكم الفقرة خامسا من المادة الرابعة من قانون الجنسية المصرية رقم 26 لسنة 1975 مردود بأن منح الجنسية عن طريق التجنس أمر جوازي للحكومة وفقا لما تراه محققا للمصلحة العامة . وهي تملك في هذا الصدد سلطة تقديرية واسعة لا تخضع لرقابة القضاء الإداري مادام أن قرارها قد خلا من إساءة استعمال السلطة.
ومن حيث أنه يتعين التنويه بادئ ذي بدء إلى أن الحكم المطعون فيه قد وقع في تناقض في الأسباب ، إذ سلم في بادئ الأمر بأن والد المدعى سوري الجنسية ومن ثم طبق عليه حكم الفقرة (أ) من المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 بشأن جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة التي تنص على أنه " تثبت جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة لمن كان في 22 من فبراير سنة 1958:
(أ) متمتعا بالجنسية السورية وفقا لأحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 21 الصادر في 4 من فبراير سنة 1953 المشار إليه.
(ب) متمتعا بالجنسية المصرية وفقا لأحكام القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 ....
ورتب على ذلك تمتع المدعى بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة تبعا لوالده السوري . ثم عاد الحكم وأخذ في حسبانه الشهادة المقدمة من المدعى والصادرة من قنصلية سوريا بالقاهرة برقم 562/1984 بتاريخ 21/4/1969 التي تفيد بأن والد المدعى وأولاده ومن بينهم المدعى - لا يزالون مكتومي القيد (أي مجهولي الجنسية) بسجلات الأحوال المدنية في سوريا ، ورتب على ذلك تمتع المدعى بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة (الجنسية المصرية) تبعا لميلاده بمصر من أم مصرية وأب مجهول الجنسية أو لا جنسية له ، طبقا لحكم البند ثانيا من المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 82 لسن 1958 الذي ينص على أن " يتمتع بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة:
أولا: ................
ثانيا: من ولد في الجمهورية العربية المتحدة من أم تحمل جنسية هذه الجمهورية وأب مجهول الجنسية أو لا جنسية له "..
وأيضا طبقا لحكم الفقرة (2) من المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 التي تنص على أن " يكون مصريا:
1- ..................
2- من ولد في مصر من أم مصرية ومن أب مجهول الجنسية و لا جنسية له ".
ليس هذا فحسب بل أن الحكم المطعون فيه - بالإضافة إلى تناقضه - قد أخطأ في تطبيق أحكام القانونين رقمي 82 لسنة 1958 ، 26 لسنة 1975 المشار إليهما على الحالة المعروضة ذلك أنه ولئن كانت المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 قد أثبتت في الفقرة (أ) جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة لمن كان في 22 من فبراير سنة 1958 متمتعا بالجنسية السورية وفقا لأحكام المرسوم التشريعي رقم 21 الصادر في 4 من فبراير سنة 1953 - إلا أنه بعد أن وقع الانفصال بين مصر وسوريا في 28 من سبتمبر سنة 1961 وانتهت الوحدة بين البلدين بادرت سوريا وأصدرت المرسوم التشريعي رقم 67 في 31/10/1961 بشأن جنسية الجمهورية السورية ، وألغت به جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة ، ومن ثم استرد السوريون جنسيتهم السورية.
وإذا كان القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 المشار إليه قد ظل قائما حتى صدر القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 مثيرا بذلك إشكالات كثيرة - إلا أن القضاء الإداري قد بادر إلى وضع الأمور في نصابها القانوني السليم مقررا أن رعايا الجمهورية العربية المتحدة من السوريين لا يعتبرون من المتمتعين بجنسية الجمهورية بعد انفصال سوريا في 28/9/1961 ، وأصبحت جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة مقصورة فقط على من يعتبرون من المصريين في حكم قوانين الجنسية المصرية وأصبح السوريون معتبرين من الأجانب (المذكرة الإيضاحية للقانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975).
آية ذلك أن المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 نصت على أن المصريين هم:-
أولا: ................
ثانيا: من كان في 22 من فبراير سنة 1958 متمتعا بالجنسية المصرية طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 الخاص بالجنسية المصرية.
ثالثا: من كسب جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 بشأن جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة: 
(أ) بالميلاد لأب أو لأم يعتبرون مصريين طبقا للبند ثانيا من هذه المادة أو .............
ومفاد ذلك أن الحكم المطعون فيه قد أخطأ في تطبيق أحكام القانون إذ اعتبر والد المدعى وبالتبعية المدعى - متمتعين بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة منذ 22 فبراير سنة 1958 ، غافلا عن أن هذه الجنسية قد زالت منذ تاريخ الانفصال في 28/9/1961 عن رعايا الجمهورية من السوريين وأصبحت مقصورة فقط على من كان في 22 فبراير سنة 1958 متمتعا بالجنسية المصرية طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 الخاص بالجنسية المصرية.
ومن حيث أنه ولئن كان ذلك - إلا أن القدر الثابت من الأوراق أن المدعى كان قد قدم ضمن حافظة مستنداته المقدمة إلى محكمة القضاء الإداري بالإسكندرية بجلسة التحضير المنعقدة في 7 من ديسمبر سنة 1980 صورة من الشهادة رقم 562/1984 الصادرة من قنصلية الجمهورية العربية السورية بالقاهرة بتاريخ 21/4/1969 تفيد أن والد المدعى وولديه (المدعى وشقيقه المدعو حلمي) لازالوا مكتومي القيد في سجلات الأحوال المدنية في سوريا بما يفيد أنهم مجهولو الجنسية.
ومن حيث أن جهة الإدارة لم تجحد هذه الشهادة ولم تقدم ما يثبت عكسها ، بل أنها بنت الوجه الثاني من الطعن على أساس التسليم بما ورد بها غاية الأمر أنها ذهبت إلى ضرورة النظر ف شروط اكتساب الجنسية الأصلية إلى لحظة الميلاد ذاتها أي إلى أول يونيه سنة 1944.
ويضاف إلى ذلك أن ظروف والد المدعى وملابسات حالته ترجح صحة ما ورد بهذه الشهادة ذلك أن البادي من الأوراق أنه نزح من سوريا إلى مصر في سنة 1927 واستمرت إقامته بمصر دون انقطاع تزوج من والدة المدعى المصرية الجنسية بتاريخ 13/4/1939 وانجب منها المدعو بتاريخ 1/6/1944 وتوفى ودفن بأرض مصر بتاريخ 10/6/1965 كما وأن المدعى نفسه منذ ولادته في 1/6/1944 وهو يقيم في مصر وتزوج من مصرية وانجب منها ولدين ويباشر نشاطه الحرفي كحلاق للسيدات منذ 4/1/1962.
ومن حيث أنه باستقراء أحكام القوانين المتعاقبة الخاصة بالجنسية المصرية يبين أن المادة 2 من القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 قد نصت على أن يكون مصريا:
1- ................
2- من ولد في مصر من أم مصرية وأب مجهول الجنسية أو لا جنسية له .... ".
وبتاريخ 20 من نوفمبر سنة 1956 صدر القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 ونصت المادة 2 منه على أن " يكون مصريا:
أولا: من ولد لأب مصري.
ثانيا: من ولد في الأراضي المصرية من أم مصرية وأب مجهول الجنسية أو لا جنسية له .... ".
ويسري حكم البنود (ثانيا) و (ثالثا) و (رابعا) ولو كان ميلاد هؤلاء قبل تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون ".
ثم صدر القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 ونصت المادة 2 منه على أن يتمتع بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة:
ثانيا: من ولد ف الجمهورية العربية المتحدة من أم تحمل جنسية هذه الجمهورية وأب مجهول الجنسية أو لا جنسية له.
ثالثا: ................
رابعا: ...............
ويسري حكم هذه المادة ولو كان الميلاد قبل تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون ".
ثم صدر أخيرا القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 ونصت المادة 2 منه على أن " يكون مصريا:
1- من ولد لأب مصري.
2- من ولد في مصر من أم مصرية ومن أب مجهول الجنسية أو لا جنسية له.
ومفاد ما تقدم أنه منذ تاريخ العمل بالقانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 في 18/9/1950 ، ونصوص القوانين المتعاقبة الصادرة في شأن الجنسية المصرية مضطردة على اعتبار من ولد في مصر من أم مصرية وأب مجهول الجنسية أو لا جنسية له مصريا بحكم القانون . وقد قطعت الفقرة الأخيرة من المادة الأخيرة من المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 بسريان هذا الحكم ولو كان الميلاد قبل تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون (أي قبل 20 نوفمبر سنة 1956) وهو الأمر الذي ينطبق على حالة المدعى المولود في 1/6/1944 ، ويدلل في ذات الوقت على عدم صحة ما ورد بتقرير الطعن من أنه يلزم لاكتساب الجنسية المصرية في هذه الحالة توافر شروطها وقت الميلاد.
ومن حيث أنه بالبناء على ما تقدم فإن القدر المتيقن أن المدعى - المطعون ضده - يعتبر مصريا بحكم القانون اعتبارا من تاريخ العمل بالقانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 المشار إليه (أي اعتبارا من 20 نوفمبر سنة 1956) تأسيسا على أنه قد ولد في ارض مصر من أم مصرية وأب مجهول الجنسية أو لا جنسية له . وقد رددت المادة 2 من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 - المعمول به حاليا - ذات الحكم.
ومن حيث أن الحكم المطعون فيه ولئن تناقض في أسبابه على الوجه السابق بيانه ، إلا أنه قد انتهى إلى هذه النتيجة ، ومن ثم ترى هذه المحكمة تأييد ما انتهى إليه الحكم المطعون فيه لغير ما قام عليه من أسباب ، وعلى ذلك يغدو الطعن الماثل حقيقا بالرفض.
ومن حيث أن من خسر الدعوى ، تلزمه المصروفات عملا بحكم المادة 184 مرافعات.

* فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلا ، وبرفضه موضوعا وألزمت الطاعنين المصروفات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار الدكتور أحمد يسرى عبده رئيس مجلس الدولة وعضوية السادة الأساتذة محمد المهدى مليحى ومحمد أمين المهدى وفاروق عبد الرحيم غنيم والسيد السيد عمر المستشار.

* إجراءات الطعن

فى يوم السبت الموافق 23 من يونيه 1984 أودع الأستاذ حسين عوض بريقى المحامى بصفته وكيلا عن السيدة / سيلفى راشيل توفيق حكيم قلم كتاب هذه المحكمة تقريرا بالطعن قيد بجدولها برقم 2374 لسنة 30 القضائية ضد رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير الداخلية ومدير إدارة الجوازات والجنسية فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى (دائرة منازعات الأفراد والهيئات) بجلسة 8 من مايو 1984فى الدعوى رقم 2802 لسنة 36 القضائية الذى قضى بقبول الدعوى شكلا ورفضها موضوعا مع إلزام المدعية بالمصروفات. وطلبت الطاعنة للأسباب المبينة فى تقرير الطعن الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه والحكم بإلغاء قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 155/1982 للأسباب المبينة فى صحيفة الدعوى مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار واعتبار المدعية مصرية وتتمتع بجنسية مصر العربية وداخلة فيها بحكم القانون وإلغاء القرار السلبى بالامتناع عن إصدار قرار باستردادها لجنسيتها المصرية طبقا لنص المادة 13/2 من القانون رقم26 لسنة 1975 مع ما ترتب على ذلك من آثار. وإلزام المدعى عليهم بصفتهم بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة عن الدرجتين. وأعلن تقرير الطعن قانونا وعقبت عليه هيئة مفوضى الدولة بتقرير بالرأى القانونى مسببا ارتأت فيه الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا وفى الموضوع برفضه مع إلزام الطاعنة بالمصروفات. وعرض الطعن على دائرة فحص الطعون بهذه المحكمة بجلسة 20/1/1986 وتداول بالجلسات على الوجه المبين بالمحاضر حتى قررت 19/1/1987 إحالته إلى المحكمة الإدارية العليا (دائرة منازعات الأفراد والهيئات والعقود الإدارية والتعويضات) لنظره بجلسة 14/2/1987 فنظرته المحكمة فى هذه الجلسة على الوجه المبين بمحضرها وبعد ما استمعت إلى ما رأت لزوم سماعه من إيضاحات قررت فى نفس الجلسة إصدار الحكم بجلسة اليوم وفيها صدر وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به. 

* المحكمة 

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات، وبعد المداولة. 
من حيث أن الطعن استوفى أوضاعه الشكلية. 
ومن حيث أن وقائع المنازعة تتحصل - حسبما يبين من الأوراق - فى أنه بتاريخ 18/4/1982 أقامت السيدة / سيلفى راشيل توفيق حكيم الدعوى رقم 2802 لسنة 36 القضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى (دائرة منازعات الأفراد والهيئات) ضد رئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير الداخلية ومدير إدارة الجنسية طالبة الحكم أولا : بقبول الدعوى شكلا ثانيا: وفى الموضوع : 1- بإلغاء قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 155 لسنة 1982 والمنشور بعدد الوقائع المصرية رقم 51 بتاريخ 2 من مارس 1982 مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار 2- باعتبار المدعية مصرية وتتمتع بجنسية مصر العربية وداخلة فيها بحكم القانون مع ما يترتب على كل ذلك من آثار. ثالثا: إلزام المدعى عليهم بالمصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماه. وأوضحت أنها مصرية الجنسية ولدت بمدينة الاسكندرية قسم العطارين 2/4/1919 وتزوجت من السيد / ادوارد باركى وهو مصرى الجنسية واستخرجت جواز سفر مصرى يحمل رقم 186 لسنة 1955 الإسكندرية صادر فى 8/2/1955 كما أن زوجها كان يحمل جواز سفر مصرى برقم 185لسنة 1955 صادر من الإسكندرية فى 8/2/1955 وجميع أولادها - سولانج وحيرار وايرين - مصريون ويحملون جوازات سفر مصرية وفى عام 1956 كان زوجها فى باريس وقامت الحرب الثلاثية التى اشتركت فيها فرنسا ضد مصر واضطر إلى التجنس بالجنسية الفرنسية فاكتسبت هذه الجنسية بالتبعية له بتاريخ 11/4/1958. وبعد وفاة زوجها فى 28/9/1978 لم تتزوج وطلبت استخراج جواز سفر مصرى لها. وكان آخر طلب تقدمت به عن طريق القنصلية المصرية بجنيف بتاريخ 28/6/1976إلا أن إدارة الجوازات والجنسية لم ترد عليها. ثم فوجئت بعد ربع قرن من تجنسها بالجنسية الفرنسية بصدور قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 155 لسنة 1982 بإسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنها بمقولة تجنسها بجنسية أجنبية دون إذن سابق - ونعت على هذا القرار - مشوبا بإساءة استعمال بموجب مرسوم عن إساءة استعمال السلطة على سند من أن اشتراط المادة 10 من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 الحصول على إذن قبل التجنس بالجنسية الأجنبية يقتضى ألا توجد قوة قاهرة تمنع من الحصول عليه وقد قام العذر القهرى المانع من حصول المدعية على الإذن السابق بالتجنس لقيام حالة الحرب بين مصر وفرنسا عام 1956 وانقطاع الصلة بين البلدين. ومن ناحية أخرى فإن الحكومة قدرت هذا العذر القهرى فأبقت على جنسيتها المصرية طوال هذه المدة وحتى عام 1982 فجاء قرارها بإسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنها بلا سبب ظاهر مشوبا بإساءة استعمال السلطة لاسيما وأن المادة 10 المشار إليها تخاطب المصرى الذى يتجنس بجنسية أجنبية ولا تخاطب الزوجة فتخضع حالتها للمادة 11 من القانون المذكور. وفيما يتعلق باسترداد جنسيتها المصرية - وهو محل طلبها الثانى - فقد استند إلى نص المادة 13/2 من القانون المشار إليه إذ يتم استرداد الزوجة لجنسيتها المصرية فى حالة انتهاء الزوجية إذا كانت مقيمة فى مصر أو عادت للإقامة فيها وقررت رغبتها فى ذلك وهو ما ينطبق عليها فتسترد جنسيتها المصرية بحكم القانون دون حاجة إلى قرار تصدره السلطة التنفيذية وذلك لانتهاء الزوجية بعد وفاة زوجها عام 1978 وإقامتها فى منزلها الذى تملكه بالإسكندرية. وردت وزارة الداخلية فأدلت بالبيانات المتعلقة بحالتها وأودعت ملف جنسيتها وخلصت إلى طلب رفض الدعوى. وبجلسة 8 من مايو 1984 أصدرت المحكمة حكمها موضوع الطعن الماثل وأقامت قضاءها فى تكييف الدعوى على أنها تنطوى على طلب أصلى بإلغاء قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 155/1982 بإسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المدعية، وطلب احتياطى بإلغاء قرار الجهة الإدارية السلبى بالامتناع عن إصدار قرار باستردادها لجنسيتها المصرية طبقا لحكم المادة 13/2 من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية: وقضت برفض الطلب الأول تأسيسا على أن المادة 10 من القانون المشار إليه لا تجيز للمصرى أن يتجنس بجنسية أجنبية إلا بعد الحصول على إذن بذلك من وزير الداخلية وإلا ظل معتبرا مصريا من جميع الوجوه وفى جميع الأحوال ما لم يقرر مجلس الوزراء إسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنه طبقا لحكم المادة 16 من هذا القانون، والثابت أن المدعية وهى مصرية الجنسية بزواجها من السيد/ ادوارد باركى المتمتع بالجنسية المصرية طبقا للمادة 1/2 من القانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 قد اكتسبت الجنسية الفرنسية بموجب رسوم فرنسى فى 27/47/1958 دون أن تحصل على إذن بذلك من وزارة الداخلية ولم تكن ظروف العدوان الثلاثى على مصر عام 1956 لتبرر لها ذلك. أما مسلك الإدارة إزاءها فهو برئ من العيوب إذ لم علمت بهذا التجنس سنة 1979 بمناسبة طلبها تجديد جواز سفرها بادرت بإعمال حكم القانون فأسقطت عنها الجنسية المصرية بالقرار المطعون فيه بناء على السبب المتقدم دون سواء كما قضى الحكم برفض طلبها الثانى استرداد جنسيتها المصرية طبقا للمادة 13/2 من القانون المذكور مستندا فى ذلك إلى أن المادة 13 بفقرتيها الأولى والثانية تنصرف إلى الزوجة المصرية التى فقدت جنسيتها فى الحالتين المنصوص عليها فى الفقرة الأولى من المادة 11 والفقرة الأولى من المادة 12 من هذا القانون، والمدعية لم تفقد جنسيتها المصرية طبقا للمادة 11/1 لأن زوجها قد تجنس بالجنسية الأجنبية قبل الإذن له بذلك كما لم تفقدها طبقا للمادة 12/1 لأن هذا النص لصالح المصرية التى تتزوج من أجنبى وحالة المدعية ليست كذلك. 
ومن حيث أن الطعن يقوم على أن الحكم المطعون فيه خالف القانون وأخطأ فى تطبيقه للأسباب الواردة تفصيلا فى تقرير الطعن وهى لا تخرج فى مجملها عن أسباب الدعوى الأصلية. فتقوم على التمسك بالقوة القاهرة التى ترجع إلى ظروف العدوان الثلاثى على مصر عام 1956 كعذر قهرى مانع من حصول الطاعنة على الإذن السابق بالتجنس بالجنس الفرنسى، وإلقاء مسئولية طلب الإذن بالتجنس على زوجها لخضوعها لنص المادة 11 من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975، وعدم صحة السبب الحقيقى لإصدار القرار المطعون فيه وهو عدم ولائها لمصر وذلك على ما يستفاد من المذكرة المؤرخة 17/1/1982 المودعة ملف جنسيتها، وإساءة استعمال السلطة فى إصداره لتجنسها بالجنسية الفرنسية بالتبعية لزوجها لظروف اضطرارية منذ عام 1958 مع تحقق علم الحكومة بهذه الواقعة عام 1979 ثم إسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنها بلا سبب ظاهر فى عام 1982 وإذ أهدر الحكم المطعون فيه كل هذه الظروف يكون قد خالف القانون أما بالنسبة لما قضى به الحكم من عدم توافر شروط المادة 13/2 من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975المشار إليه فقد بنى على افتراض خاطئ هو أن يكون الزوج أجنبيا عند بدء الزواج فى حالة المصرية التى فقدت جنسيتها طبقا للفقرة الأولى من المادة 12 وهو تقييد للنص المطلق الذى لم يشترط هذا الشرط واكتفى بأن تكون الزوجة المصرية قد تزوجت أجنبيا.. وقد قدمت الطاعنة مذكرة لاحقة عقبت فيها على تقرير السيد مفوض الدولة ولم تأت بجديد. 
ومن حيث أن الثابت من الأوراق وملف الجنسية الخاص بالطاعنة أنها اكتسبت الجنسية المصرية بزواجها من السيد/ دافيد بخورباركى الشهير بادوارد باركى الذى اعتبر من الجنسية المصرية طبقا لأحكام المرسوم بقانون رقم 19/1929 بشأن الجنسية المصرية. وقد غادر الزوج البلاد بتاريخ 15/10/1956 ولحقت به الطاعنة فى 24/10/1956. ثم صدر مرسوم فرنسى نشر فى الجريدة الرسمية الفرنسية فى 27/4/1958 بمنحهما الجنسية الفرنسية، ونص المرسوم على منح زوجها هذه الجنسية كذلك وعلى صفة التبعية فى منحها لأولادها. ثم توفى زوجها عام 1978 وهو حامل للجنسية المصرية التى لم تكن أسقطت عنه لعدم علم عدالة السلطات المصرية بهذا الاكتساب على ما يبدو. والجنسية الفرنسية التى اكتسبها دون إذن سابق من وزير الداخلية وفى عام 1979 طلبت الطاعنة عن طريق القنصلية المصرية بجنيف استخراج جواز سفر مصرى لها بدلا من جواز سفرها المصرى الصادر من الإسكندرية عام 1955 الذى لم يجدد فبادرت مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية إلى بحث هذا الطلب. وبعد أن تأكد لها أن الطاعنة قد تجنست بالجنسية الفرنسية دون إذن سابق من وزير الداخلية بالمخالفة لأحكام قوانين الجنسية أرقام 391 لسنة 1956 و 82 لسنة 1958 و 26 لسنة 1975 فقد استطلعت رأى إدارة الفتوى المختصة بمجلس الدولة التى أفادتها بكتابها رقم 1087 المؤرخ 14/9/1980 بأنه يجوز بقرار مسبب من مجلس الوزراء إسقاط الجنسية المصرية عن المذكورة بناء على المادتين 10و 16 من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975. وعلى هذا الأساس صدر قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 155/1982 المطعون فيه مسببا بإسقاط جنسيتها المصرية لتجنسها بجنسية أجنبية دون إذن سابق وإذ كان ذلك هو الثابت فإن قضاء الحكم المطعون فيه برفض طلب الطاعنة الأول (الأصلى) يكون سديدا ولا وجه للنعى عليه بمخالفته للقانون فالادعاء بوجود القوة القاهرة المانعة من حصولها على الإذن بالتجنس بالجنسية الأجنبية طبقا لقانون الجنسية لظروف العدوان الثلاثى على مصر عام 1956 غير جدى، فقد تجنست بالجنسية الفرنسية فى عام 1958 كما أنها اكتسبت هذه الجنسية استقلالا عن زوجها على ما هو واضح من صورة المستخرج الصادر من القرار المنشور فى الجريدة الرسمية الفرنسية بتاريخ 27/4/1958 باعتبارها حاملة للجنسية الفرنسية، فهو لم يقرر حصولها على هذه الجنسية بالتبعية لزوجها على خلاف ما قرره بالنسبة لأولادهما سولانج وجيرار وايرين الذين اعتبروا جنسية فرنسية بموجب حصول الوالدين على الجنسية الفرنسية، ولا يجدى الطاعنة مضى المدة التى انقضت منذ تجنسها بالجنسية الفرنسية عام 1958 وحتى صدور القرار المطعون فيه عام 1982 إذ لم ينكشف للحكومة المصرية تجنسها بالجنسية الأجنبية دون إذن سابق إلا بمناسبة الطلب الذى تقدمت به عن طريق القنصلية المصرية بجنيف عام 1979 لاستخراج جواز سفر مصرى لها بدلا من جواز سفرها الصادر عام 1955، فمنذ هذا التاريخ بدأ بحث حالتها. وكان ملحوظا فى البحث على ما تبين من ملف جنسيتها التقصى بدقة عن ظروف تجنسها وأساسه وأسبابه سواء عن طريق أجهزة الوزارة أو عن طريق القنصلية المصرية فى الخارج ثم التأكيد من قانونية اسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنها باستطلاع رأى إدارة الفتوى المختصة بمجلس الدولة، وما تلا ذلك من فحص حالتها فى ضوء السوابق حتى صدر القرار المطعون فيه من السلطة المختصة مسببا على الوجه السالف بيانه. وبذلك لا تكون جهة الإدارة قد أقرت وضعها المخالف للقانون أو أساءت استعملا سلطتها بإسقاط جنسيتها المصرية بعد مضى المدة المذكورة. وفيما يتعلق بقضاء الحكم برفض الطلب الثانى (الاحتياطى) فالمادة 13 من القانون رقم 26/1975 المشار إليه نصت على أنه "يجوز للمصرية التى فقدت جنسيتها طبقا للفقرة الأولى من المادة 11 وللفقرة الأولى من المادة12 أن تسترد الجنسية المصرية إذا طلبت ذلك ووافق وزير الداخلية. كما تسترد الجنسية المصرية عند انتهاء الزوجية إذا كانت مقيمة فى مصر أو عادت للإقامة فيها وقررت رغبتها فى ذلك. والمستفاد من حكم هذه المادة أن مناط استرداد الزوجة لجنسيتها المصرية أن تكون قد فقدتها فى حالة من الحالتين المنصوص عليهما فيها وسواء كان الاسترداد جوازيا من جانب الزوجة ومعلقا على موافقة وزير الداخلية أو وجوبيا عند انتهاء الزوجية إذا كانت مقيمة فى مصر أو عادت للإقامة فيها وقررت رغبتها فى ذلك، وأولى الحالتين المشار إليهما ورد النص عليها فى الفقرة الأولى من المادة 11 التى نصت على أنه " لا يترتب على زوال الجنسية المصرية عن المصرى لتجنسه بجنسية أجنبية بعد الإذن له زوالها عن زوجته إلا إذا قررت رغبتها فى دخول جنسية زوجها واكتسبتها طبقا لقانونها.." وثانيهما نصت عليها الفقرة الأولى من المادة 12 بأن "المصرية التى تتزوج من أجنبى تظل محتفظة بجنسيتها المصرية إلا إذا رغبت فى اكتساب جنسية زوجها..." وواضح أن الطاعنة لم تفقد جنسيتها المصرية بناء على أى من هذين النصين فزوجها لم تزل عنه الجنسية المصرية حتى وفاته عام 1978 وتجنس بالجنسية الأجنبية قبل الإذن له فتستبعد الحالة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 11/1، كما أنها تزوجت مصريا منذ بدء الزواج وقد ظل زوجها مصريا حتى انتهاء الزوجية فلا تنطبق الحالة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 12/1 والثابت أن الجنسية المصرية أسقطت عنها لتجنسها بجنسية أجنبية دون إذن سابق بالمخالفة لقانون الجنسية فلا يكون من حقها استرداد جنسيتها المصرية طبقا للمادة 13/2 المشار إليها وبذلك يكون الحكم سديدا فى هذا الشق لذلك يكون الطعن فى غير محله فيتعين رفضه وإلزام الطاعنة بالمصروفات.
* لهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلا وبرفضه موضوعا وألزمت الطاعنة بالمصروفات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار / محمد أمين المهدى رئيس مجلس الدولة ورئيس المحكمة وعضوية السادة الأساتذة المستشارين / د. فاروق عبد البر وأحمد عبد الفتاح حسن ومصطفى سعيد حنفى وأحمد عبد الحميد عبود نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة

* الإجراءات

فى يوم السبت الموافق 4/11/2000، أودع الأستاذ / لبيب أحمد عطاره المحامى، بصفته وكيلا عن الطاعن، قلم كتاب المحكمة الإدارية العليا تقريراً بالطعن فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة فى الشق العاجل من الدعوى رقم 244 لسنة 23 القضائية بجلسة 2/11/2000، والقاضى بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبرفض طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه، وألزمت المدعى مصروفاته، وأمرت بإحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضى الدولة لتحضيرها وإعداد تقرير بالرأى القانونى فى موضوعها. وطلب الطاعن للأسباب الواردة فى تقرير الطعن قبول الطعن شكلا وبصفة مستعجلة: أولاً: بوقف تنفيذ القرار الصادر من رئيس لجنة تلقى الطلبات وفحصها بمديريه أمن الدقهلية، فيما تضمنه من إدراج اسم المطعون ضده الأخير فى كشوف المرشحين لعضوية مجلس الشعب عن الدائرة (7) ومقرها مركز شرطه بلقاس، مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار، أخصها استبعاد المطعون ضده الأخير من انتخابات الإعادة المزمع إجراؤها يوم 4/11/2000. 
ثانيا: وفى الموضوع بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار.
وقد قيد هذا الطعن برقم 1960 لسنة 47 القضائية عليا . 
وأودعت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريراً مسببا بالرأى القانونى فى الطعن ارتأت فيه الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا، وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه وبوقف تنفيذ قرار قبول ترشيح المطعون ضده الخامس لعضوية مجلس الشعب عن دائرة بلقاس مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار مع إلزامه المصروفات.
ونظر الطعن أمام دائرة فحص الطعون على النحو الوارد بمحاضر جلساتها. وقررت إحالة الطعن إلى الدائرة الأولى "موضوع" بالمحكمة الإدارية العليا لنظره بجلسة 5/11/2000. وبهذه الجلسة نظرت المحكمة الطعن على النحو المبين بمحضر جلستها، وقررت المحكمة إصدار الحكم آخر الجلسة، ثم أرجأت النطق بالحكم لجلسة 6/11/2000 حيث صدر وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه لدى النطق به .

* المحكمة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات، وبعد المداولة .
ومن حيث إن الطعن استوفى أوضاعه الشكلية.
ومن حيث إن المنازعة تخلص - حسبما يبين من الأوراق - فى أنه بتاريخ 1/11/2000 أقام الطاعن الدعوى رقم 244 لسنة 23 القضائية بعريضة أودعت قلم كتاب محكمة القضاء الإدارى بالمنصورة ضد المطعون ضدهم، طالبا الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ القرار الصادر بإعادة الانتخاب بالنسبة للمدعى عليه الخامس بدائرة مركز بلقاس رقم (7)، والحكم باستبعاده من كشوف المرشحين لإعادة الانتخاب وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار، وفى الموضوع بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه وإلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات. وقال الطاعن شرحا لدعواه: إنه تقدم للترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب عن الدائرة المشار إليها، وتم إجراء الانتخاب فى 29/10/2000، وأسفرت عن تقرير إعادة الانتخاب بين أربعة من المرشحين منهم المدعى عليه الخامس والذى يتجنس بالجنسية الأمريكية، وبالتالى يكون فاقداً لشرط أساسى من شروط الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب، باعتبار أن تجنسه بالجنسية المذكورة من شأنه عدم أحقيته فى أداء الخدمة العسكرية أو الالتحاق بالكليات العسكرية حفاظا على أسرار القوات المسلحة، وبالتالى ومن باب أولى لا يحق له الحصول على عضوية مجلس الشعب حفاظا على أسرار وأمن الدولة. وقد أودع الحاضر عن المدعى صوره شهادة صادرة من سفارة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية بتجنس المدعى بالجنسية الأمريكية. وبجلسة 2/11/2000 قضت المحكمة بقبول الدعوى شكلا، وبرفض طلب وقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه، وألزمت المدعى مصروفاته. و أمرت بإحالة الدعوى إلى هيئة مفوضى الدولة لتحضيرها، وإعداد تقرير بالرأى القانونى فى موضوعها. وشيدت المحكمة قضاءها على أن حقيقة ما يهدف إليه المدعى هو الحكم بقبول الدعوى شكلا وبصفة مستعجلة بوقف تنفيذ القرار الصادر من الجهة الإدارية المدعى عليها بقبول ترشيح المدعى عليه الخامس لعضوية مجلس الشعب لازدواج جنسيته، وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار، أخصها استبعاده من كشوف المرشحين لانتخابات الإعادة المحدد لها يوم 4/11/2000، وتنفيذ الحكم بمسودته وبدون إعلان، وفى الموضوع بإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه. وتعرضت المحكمة لركن الجدية فقالت: إن المستفاد من نص المادة الخامسة من القانون رقم 38 لسنه 1972 فى شأن مجلس الشعب أن المشرع بموجبه حدد الشروط الواجب توافرها فيمن يرشح لعضوية مجلس الشعب، ومنها ضرورة أن يكون المتقدم للترشيح مصرى الجنسية من أب مصرى، ويترتب على افتقاد هذا الشرط عدم جواز قبول الترشيح، وأما من يتوافر بشأنه هذا الشرط بالإضافة إلى باقى الشروط المحددة بنص المادة الخامسة من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972، فإنه يكون من حقه الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب، ويتعين قبول الطلب المقدم منه فى هذا الشأن. ولا ينال من الحق المقرر له فى الترشيح أن يكون قد اكتسب جنسية أخرى بالإضافة إلى جنسيته المصرية، طالما أنه مازال محتفظا بها ولم يتم إسقاطها عنه طبقا للقواعد المقررة قانونا؛ لأن اكتسابه جنسية أخرى ليس من شأنه بذاته إسقاط الجنسية المصرية عنه، مما يفقده أحد الشروط الأساسية الواجب توافرها فيمن يرشح لعضوية مجلس الشعب. والقول بعكس ذلك من شأنه إضافة شرط جديد إلى شروط الترشيح لم يتضمنه النص. وأنه من الواجب التقيد بالأحكام المقررة فى التشريع دون الإضافة إليها أو التعديل فيها، وهو ما يتقق وحكم المادة ( 1 ) من قانون الهجرة ورعاية المصريين بالخارج الصادر بالقانون رقم 111 لسنة 1983 والتى قررت الاحتفاظ للمتجنس بجميع حقوقه الدستورية والقانونية التى كان يتمتع بها قبل التجنس طالما احتفظ له بجنسيته المصرية. 
وإذ لم يلق هذا الحكم قبولا لدى الطاعن، فقد طعن عليه على سند على من القول بأن الحكم الطعين جاء مخالفا للقانون ومشوبا بالقصور فى التسبيب لما يأتى: أولاً: ذهب الحكم إلى أن الأسباب التى تحولى بين الشخص ومباشرة حقوقه السياسية محددة بالقانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972. وهذا غير سليم، ذلك أن مصلحة الدولة تعلو على مصلحة الفرد. وإذا كانت جميع القوانين المتعلقة بتنظيم القوات المسلحة والشرطة والكليات العسكرية قد حظرت على من يحمل الجنسية الأجنبية الدخول فى عدادها مراعاة لمصلحة الدولة وحفاظا على أدق أسرارها، لذا من الواجب أن يمتنع الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب على من يحمل الجنسية الأجنبية؛ إذ كيف يُمنع من يحمل الجنسية الأجنبية من دخول القوات المسلحة فى حين يسمح له بتمثيل هذه الأمة ودخول مجلس الشعب والاطلاع على أدق أسرارها. وعلى ذلك فإن شرط عدم ازدواج الجنسية يعتبر لازما لصلاحية المرشح للترشيح، بل إنه فرض عين على كل من يرغب فى العمل العام. ثانياً: أنه إذا كان الاستثناء الوارد فى قانون الجنسية المصرية مفاده أن الجنسية المصرية لا تسقط عن حاملها فى حالة تجنسه بجنسية عربية أخرى، فإن هذا الاستثناء يجب أن يفسر تفسيراً ضيقا ولا يتوسع فيه، وبالتالى فأن الاحتفاظ بالجنسية الأمريكية يستتبع عدم الاحتفاظ بجنسية أخرى بجوارها. وخلص الطاعن من ذلك إلى طلب الحكم بطلباته سالفة الذكر.
ومن حيث إن هذه المحكمة تختص بنظر الطعن الماثل باعتبار أن محل الطعن قرار إدارى صدر من الجهة المختصة قبل بدء الانتخابات.
ومن حيث إن وكيل المطعون ضده الخامس حضر الجلسة وأبدى دفاعه وطلباته الأمر الذى يكون قد كفل للمطعون ضده الخامس حق الدفاع.
ومن حيث إنه يبين من الأوراق أن المطعون ضده الخامس يحمل الجنسية الأمريكية مع احتفاظه بالجنسية المصرية وقت تقدمه بأوراق ترشيحه لعضوية مجلس الشعب ووقت صدور القرار المطعون فيه؛ وبالتالى فإنه لا يعتد بأى تغيير يطرأ على حالته بعد تقدمه بطلب الترشيح.
ومن حيث إن المادة الخامسة من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 فى شأن مجلس الشعب تشترط فيمن يُرشح لعضوية مجلس الشعب : 
"1- أن يكون مصرى الجنسية، من أب مصرى 2"………… 3-…........ 4-……… 5- أن يكون قد أدى الخدمة العسكرية الإلزامية أو أعفى من أدائها طبقا للقانون".
ومن حيث إنه يتعين بادئ ذى بدء تعريف مفهوم الجنسية؛ فالجنسية تعنى فقها وقضاء، رابطة تقوم بين فرد ودولة بحيث يدين الفرد بولائه للدولة التى ينتمى إليها بجنسيته، وفى المقابل يكون، بل يتعين، على تلك الدولة أن تحميه بإسباغ الحماية عليه إذا ما تعرض فى دولة أخرى لأى مساس أو تعد. فإذا كان ذلك فإن مفاد ما تقدم ومؤداه الحتمى والمنطقى أن يكون الشخص الذى ينتمى إلى دولتين بحكم تمتعه بجنسيتين متعدد الولاء بتعدد الجنسية.
ومن حيت إن القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 فى شأن مجلس الشعب، عندما اشترط فى المادة الخامسة منه فيمن يرشح نفسه لعضوية مجلس الشعب، أن يكون مصرى الجنسية من أب مصرى، فإنه لم يكتف بحيازة الشخص للجنسية المصرية، وإنما تطلب فضلا عن ذلك أن يكون من أب مصرى، وفى ذلك دلالة ينبغى استيعابها؛ تتحصل فى أن المشرع يتطلب فيمن يُرشح نفسه للنيابة عن الشعب المصرى أن يكون انتماؤه عميق الجذور فى تربة الوطن، مهموما بمشاكله وقضاياه، حاملا لها دائما فى عقله وقلبه حتى ولو رحل إلى آخر الدنيا، عاملا بيده وعقله وقلبه ولسانه على أن يكون وطنه أول أمم الأرض عزة ورفعة وتقدما، غير مُشرك فى ولائه - قانونا - لمصر أى وطن آخر حتى لو كان، فى الفرض الجدلى، أكثر منها تقدما سياسيا أو اقتصاديا أو اجتماعيا، وحيازة الشخص لجنسية أخرى غير الجنسية المصرية معناه أن الولاء المطلق والكامل والواجب من قبله لمصر قد انشطر قانونا إلى ولايمن أحدهما لمصر والآخر لوطن أجنبى آخر. وإذا تعدد الولاء لمصر وغيرها فقد تراجعت كل المعانى السابقة التى أراد المشرع المصرى بالنص المذكور بلوغها، لأن الولاء الكامل لمصر ولشعبها وآمالها وترابها يعتبر منقوصا إذا قسمناه على مصر وعلى غيرها من الأوطان. والنيابة عن الشعب تتطلب ولاء كاملا لمصر، خاصة أن مهمة مجلس الشعب طبقا للمادة 86 من الدستور هى تولى سلطه التشريع وإقرار السياسة العامة للدولة وممارسة الرقابة على السلطة التنفيذية.
ومن حيث إنه إذا كان الأصل فى القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية أنه يُرتب على تجنس المصرى بجنسية أجنبية، متى أذن له فى ذلك، زوال الجنسية المصرية (م10/2)، إلا أنه استثناء من ذلك أجاز أن يتضمن الإذن بالتجنس احتفاظ المأذون له بالجنسية المصرية، وذلك لاعتبارات أملتها الضرورة العملية، تتمثل فى طمأنة المصريين الذين استقروا فى الخارج واكتسبوا جنسية المهجر، أنهم ما زالوا مرتبطين بوطنهم الأصلى، وأن لهم العودة إليه وقتما يشاءون، بما يمنحهم ذلك من قوة نفسية وروحية كبيرة فى نضالهم بالمهجر، على نحو ما ورد بالمذكرة الإيضاحية لمشروع القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 وتقرير اللجنة التشريعية فى شأنه. وعلى ذلك فالسماح بازدواج الجنسية، هدفه أساسا تعضيد المصريين المستقرين فى الخارج واكتسبوا جنسية المهجر، وتشجيعهم على الاستمرار فى النضال فى البلاد التى استقروا فيها. لكن إذا عاد المصرى مزدوج الجنسية من الخارج وأقام فى مصر ومارس عملا فيها، فإن العلة من احتفاظه بالجنسية الأجنبية تزول إلا إذا كان حمل الجنسية الأجنبية بجانب الجنسية المصرية يمثل من وجهة نظره شرفا له لا يريد التنازل عنه، أو يمثل حماية له من قبل دولة أجنبية لا يريد أن يفقدها، وكلا الأمرين يزعزع من يقين الانتماء لمصر وحدها، حيث إن المصرى الحق هو من يعتز بمصريته ويرفض تماما أن ينازعه فى ولائه لها أى وطن آخر مهما كان.
ومن حيث إن قانون الخدمة العسكرية رقم 127 لسنة 1980 ينص فى المادة (1) على أن "تفرض الخدمة العسكرية على كل مصرى من الذكور أتم الثامنة عشرة من عمره..." ونصت المادة (6) على أن "يستثنى من تطبيق حكم المادة (1): أولاً:.... رابعا: الفئات التى لصدر بقواعد وشروط استثنائها قرار من وزير الدفاع طبقا لمقتضيات المصلحة العامة أو أمن الدولة. ويصدر بالاستثناء قرار من وزير الدفاع ..." وإذ أدرك وزير الدفاع حساسية موضوع ازدواج الجنسية بالنسبة للتجنيد فى القوات المسلحة المصرية، فقد عالجه على نحو يحفظ مصالح مصر ولا يعرض أمنها للخطر، فأصدر القرار رقم 280 لسنة 1986 بشأن قواعد وشروط الاستثناء من أداء الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية للفئات الواردة بالفقرة (رابعا) من المادة (6) من قانون الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية، ونص فى المادة الأولى على أن: "تضاف للمادة (1) من قرار وزير الدفاع والإنتاج الحربى رقم 115 لسنة 1981 المشار إليه فقرة جديدة (د) نصها كالآتى: "المصريون المقيمون فى دولة أجنبية الذين اكتسبوا جنسية هذه الدولة مع احتفاظهم بجنسيتهم المصرية. ويزول الاستثناء فى حالة فقد الفرد لجنسيته الأجنبية". وإذا كان القرار المذكور قد استثنى المصرى مزدوج الجنسية من أداء الخدمة العسكرية جنديا فى القوات المسلحة. وإذا كان هذا هو الشأن بالنسبة للجندى، فإن ذلك يكشف عن وجوب انسحاب هذا الحكم - من باب أولى - على مرشحى مجلس الشعب مزدوجى الجنسية الذين يتولون سلطة التشريع ويقرون السياسة العامة للدولة والخطة العامة للتنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والموازنة العامة للدولة والرقابة على أعمال السلطة التنفيذية. فإذا كانت المهمة التى يقوم بها الجندى جليلة وحساسة ومقدسة باعتبارها كذلك حسب وصفها الوارد بنص المادة (58) من الدستور، فإن مهمة عضو مجلس الشعب على ذات القدر من القداسة ذلك أنه إذا كانت المادة (58) من الدستور المشار إليها تنص على أن "الدفاع عن الوطن وأرضه واجب مقدس. والتجنيد إجبارى وفقا للقانون"، فإن عضوية مجلس الشعب مما يشملها الواجب المقدس المفروض أن يتصدى له عضو المجلس دفاعا عن سلامة الوطن سواء فى اضطلاعه بمهامه المتعلقة بإدارة العلاقات الدولية لمصر إعمالاً لحكم المادة (151) من الدستور التى تنص على أن "رئيس الجمهورية يبرم المعاهدات ويبلغها مجلس الشعب مشفوعة بما يناسب من البيان، وتكون لها قوة القانون بعد إبرامها والتصديق عليها ونشرها وفقاً للأوضاع المقررة، على أن معاهدات الصلح والتحالف والتجارة والملاحة وجميع المعاهدات التى يترتب عليها تعديل فى أراضى الدولة أو التى تتعلق بحقوق السيادة أو التى تحمل خزانة الدولة شيئا من النفقات الواردة فى الموازنة، تجب موافقة مجلس الشعب عليها"، أو فى إسهامه بتقرير السياسة العامة للدولة وممارسة الرقابة على السلطة التنفيذية على النحو الذى تنظمه أحكام المادة (86) من الدستور.
ومن حيث إنه مما يؤكد هذه البداهة الدستورية أن قوانين بعض الجهات تشترط فيمن يعين فيها أو يستمر فى العمل بها ألا يكون متزوجا من أجنبية، مثل قانون السلك الدبلوماسى والقنصلى رقم 45 لسنة 1982 الذى ينص فى المادة (5/2) على أنه "يشترط فيمن يعين فى إحدى وظائف السلك : 1- ………… 2- ألا يكون متزوجا من غير مصرية ....." والقانون رقم 232 لسنة 1959 فى شأن شروط الخدمة والترقية لضباط القوات المسلحة الذى ينص فى المادة (108) على أنه: " لا يجوز للضابط الزواج من أجنبية …….". وإذا كانت الجهات السابقة تحظر أن ينتمى إليها أو يستمر فى الانتماء إليها من يكون نصفه مصريا ونصفه الآخر أجنبيا بالزواج من أجنبية، فإنه يتعين أن يمتد هذا الحكم إلى من كان نصفه مصريا والنصف الآخر أجنبيا بسبب التجنس، ويريد أن ينتسب إلى هيئة نيابية. ذلك أنه إذا كان العمل فى السلك الدبلوماسى والقوات المسلحة أمراً شديد الحساسية بحيث يحظر على من يتزوج أجنبية ممارسته، فان مهام عضو الهيئة النيابية لا تقل حساسية، وبالتالى يتعين القول كذلك بحظر الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب على من يجمع مع جنسيته المصرية جنسية أجنبية، كل ذلك بالإضافة إلى الإشارة الواجبة، دون خوض فى تفاصيل، لمتطلبات العمل بأجهزة الأمن القومى التى تقوم حارسة على أمن مصر وعلى أمان المواطنين، والتى تستلزم اشتراطات خاصة فيمن يشرف بالانتماء إليها، منها وأولها الولاء الخالص لمصر بلا منازعة أو منافسة أو شراكة.
ومن حيث إن النتيجة السابقة هى التى انتهت إليها هذه المحكمة قبلا حينما رأت أن المادة (90) من الدستور تحتم أن يقسم عضو مجلس الشعب أمام المجلس قبل أن يباشر عمله قسما قوامه أن يحافظ العضو مخلصا على سلامة الوطن وأن لرعى مصالح الشعب، مما لا يتصور معه فى الاستخلاص المنطقى، أن يكون الولاء للوطن شركة مع وطن غيره أو لشعب خلاف شعب مصر. وإذا كانت التشريعات المنظمة لأحكام الجنسية تجيز، فى الحدود وبالشروط التى تقررها، اكتساب المصرى جنسية أجنبية مع احتفاظه بالجنسية المصرية، إلا أن هذا الجواز لا يمكن أن يصلح سنداً أو يقوم أساسا لخلخلة مفاد أحكام الدستور التى لا يمكن حملها، لا تفسيراً ولا تأويلا، على أنها تجيز أن ينوب عن الشعب ويعير عن إرادته وينطق بنبضه ويحس بآلامه ويلتحم مع آماله، إلا من كان مصريا خالص المصرية، فلا تشارك هذه الرابطة المقدسة رابطة معها، فكل ذلك يتعارض ويتصادم مع صريح عبارة القسم المنصوص عليه بالمادة (90) من الدستور المشار إليها، فلا يستقيم للمواطن من وطنين فى قلبه يستويان لديه. فالجنسية المصرية المتطلبة كشرط للترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب لا تحتمل شركة مع غيرها ولا تقبل معها فى القلب والنفس مزاحما ولا منافسا أو شريكا (حكم المحكمة فى الطعن رقم 1259 لسنه 47 القضائية عليا فى 27/10/2000). فالقسم يجب أن يفهم على حقيقته؛ فهو ليس طقسا من الطقوس، فارغ المضمون، وإنما هو بحق عميق الدلالة ويرتب بذاته التزامات، ويفترض توافر شروط موضوعية فيمن يكون له حق عضويه مجلس الشعب أولها وأهمها تفرد الولاء لمصر؛ الأمر الذى يزعزع منه توافر جنسية أخرى للشخص إذ، على نحو ما سبق البيان، أن الجنسية هى فى تعريفها الأصولى رابطة ولاء وواجب حماية للدولة المنتمى إليها الشخص بجنسيته ومن بديهيات أصول التفسير أن يكون للألفاظ معنى، ولا معنى لعبارة القسم المشار إليه إلا معنى واحداً لا يحتمل غيره وهو خالص الولاء للوطن، ولا يكون الولاء خالصا إلا إذا كان متفرداً.
ومن حيث أن هذه المحكمة ترى لزاما عليها، وهى تنزل حكم الدستور، التأكيد على أن بيان الحكم الدستورى المستمد من عبارات القسم الذى على عضو مجلس الشعب أن يقسمه قبل تولى شئون العضوية، إنما هو استخلاص موضوعى مجرد يتأبى على التخصيص بالنسبة لما قد يقوم من حالات فى التطبيق. فالولاء المتفرد المتطلب دستوراً يسمو، فى تجرده، على الحالات الواقعية فى التطبيق، وهو بعد الولاء بالمعنى القانونى المستمد، على ما سبق البيان، من التكييف القانونى لرابطة الجنسية. ومفاد ذلك، أن هذه المحكمة لا تتعرض، ولا شأن لها فى ذلك، للولاء الفعلى لما يعرض أمامها من حالات؛ لأن الأمر لا يتعلق بإثبات الولاء الفعلى فى كل حالة على حده. وإنما الأمر مرده إلى حكم موضوعى قائم من مفاد أحكام الدستور يجد له سنداً من التكييف القانونى المجرد لرابطة الجنسية؛ فالجنسية الأجنبية تفترض، قانونا، ولاء وانتماء هو الذى ينتج تصادما مع متطلبات الحكم الدستورى، دون إمكان التحدى فى كل حالة على حده بقيام الدلائل التى تفيد غير ذلك، أو أنه ليس ثمة ولاء أصلا لتلك الجنسية الأجنبية، إذ الأمر على ما سلف، يتصل بالتكييف القانونى لرابطة الجنسية، وهذا التكييف القانونى المجرد يتأبى على التخصيص.
ومن حيث إنه ليس صحيحا القول بأن تطلب الجنسية المصرية المتفردة فى عضو مجلس الشعب يمثل إخلالا بقاعدة المساواة المقررة للمصريين جميعا، وهى التى نص عليها الدستور فى المادة (40) منه؛ أساس ذلك أنه فضلا عن أنه من المسلم به أن المساواة تفترض تطابقا فى المراكز القانونية، فإنه لا تجوز المحاجة بذلك فى شان الأمر المعروض على هذه المحكمة، إذ إن تطلب شرط الجنسية المصرية المتفردة مستمد من أحكام الدستور ذاتها، وبالتالى فلا يمكن أن يدعى بأن فى ذلك إخلالاً بقاعدة المساواة التى نص عليها ذات الدستور، إذ يتعين دائما تطبيق نصوص الدستور على نحو ما يحقق التناسق والانسجام بينها وهو ما فتئت المحكمة الدستورية العليا على تأكيده فى قضاء مستقر لها. ويكون ما يتطلب دستوراً من شرط يتعلق بتفرد الجنسية المصرية فيمن يجوز له اكتساب عضوية مجلس الشعب، غير متصادم مع القاعدة الأصولية التى تقضى بالمساواة بين المصريين، ذلك أن المركز القانونى للمصرى الذى يرتبط، فى ذات الوقت، بجنسية دولة أخرى لا يتماثل، فى الواقع القانونى المجرد، مع غيره ممن يتفردون بجنسية مصر. وترتيبا على ذلك فإنه يتعين دائما فى تفسير ما قد يرد بأى تشريع، لا يرقى إلى مرتبة الدستور، من معاملة المصرى الذى يرتبط بجنسية أخرى فضلا عن جنسيته المصرية معاملة المصرى، ألا يخل ذلك بحكم دستورى قطعى الدلالة يجد له، فى الواقع القانونى، تطبيقا مباشراً. والحكم الدستورى القائم على مفاد عبارات القسم - بينه المضمون وواضحة الدلالة - ينصرف إلى الحق فى عضوية المجلس النيابى، ذلك الحكم الذى إن هو إلا محض تطبيق للقواعد العامة التى تحكم صحة أعمال الوكيل أو النائب، وهو حال عضو المجلس النيابى الذى يمثل شعبا بأسره، تلك القواعد العامة التى تستلزم عدم قيام شبهة تعارض فى المصالح فى حق الوكيل أو النائب. وعلى ذلك جميعه فإن الشرط الدستورى المستفاد صراحة من حكم المادة (90) من الدستور لا يمكن أن يكون متعارضا أو متصادما مع حكم المادة (40) من ذات الدستور التى تنص على القاعدة العامة فى المساواة بين المواطنين.
ومن حيث إنه لا يخل بما سبق، القول بأن المادة (9) من قانون الجنسية رقم 26 لسنة 1975 تخول للأجنبى الذى اكتسب الجنسية المصرية حق الترشيح للهيئات النيابية بعد عشر سنوات من اكتساب الجنسية، وأن مكتسب الجنسية المصرية بذلك يكون أفضل حالا وأعمق ولاء من المصرى صاحب الجنسية الأصيلة الذى يؤذن له بحمل جنسية أجنبية، ذلك أن نص المادة (9) سالف الذكر، يواجه مصريا ولو بالتجنس لكنه غير مزدوج الجنسية، هذا فضلا عن أن المتجنس ليس من حقه الترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب لأنه لم يولد لأب مصرى وفقا لما اشترطته المادة الخامسة من القانون رقم 38 لسنة 1972 فى شأن مجلس الشعب.
ومن حيث إنه لا ينال مما سبق كذلك ما نصت عليه المادة (1) من قانون الهجرة ورعاية المصريين بالخارج من أن "للمصريين فرادى أو جماعات حق الهجرة الدائمة أو الموقوتة إلى الخارج وسواء كان الغرض من هذه الهجرة مما يقتضى الإقامة الدائمة أو الموقوتة فى الخارج وفقا لأحكام هذا القانون وغيره من القوانين المعمول بها. ويظلون محتفظين بجنسيتهم المصرية طبقا لأحكام القانون الخاص بالجنسية المصرية. ولا يترتب على هجرتهم الدائمة أو الموقوتة الإخلال بحقوقهم الدستورية أو القانونية التى يمتعون بها بوصفهم مصريين طالما ظلوا محتفظين بجنسيتهم المصرية". ذلك أن من البداهة أن النص السابق يخول المصرى المقيم فى الخارج ويحتفظ بجنسيته المصرية التمتع بالحقوق الدستورية والقانونية التى لا تتعارض مع حكم الدستور ومقتضيات المصلحة العامة أو أمن الدولة. إذ إن هذه الحقوق تختلف باختلاف وضع المصرى فى الخارج، أى بحسب ما إذا كان محتفظا بالجنسية المصرية وحدها أو أضاف إليها جنسية أجنبية. ففى الحالة الأولى يتمتع المصرى بجميع الحقوق الدستورية والقانونية التى يتمتع بها المواطن المصرى صاحب الجنسية المصرية فقط. وفى الحالة الثانية يتمتع بالحقوق الدستورية والقانونية المقررة للمواطن المصرى فيما عدا تلك التى يقتضى الدستور والمصلحة العامة أو أمن الدولة عدم تمتعه بها، كالتجنيد فى القوات المسلحة، وشغل الوظائف الحساسة فى أجهزة الدولة، و الترشيح لعضوية المجالس النيابية.
ومن حيث إنه لما سبق، فإنه يشترط للترشيح لعضوية مجلس الشعب المصرى أن يكون المرشح صاحب جنسية وحيدة هى الجنسية المصرية بحيث إنه إذا جمع بينها وبين جنسية أجنبية فقد الحق فى الترشيح. وهذا الشرط ليس فقط شرطا للانتساب إلى مجلس الشعب، وإنما هو شرط صلاحية للاستمرار فى عضوية هذا المجلس، مما يتعين معه أن يصاحب طيلة فترة عضويته.
ومن حيت إنه وقد ذهب الحكم الطعين غير المذهب السابق، فإنه يكون قد أخطأ السبيل، مما يتعين معه الحكم بإلغائه، والقضاء مجدداً بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه بقبول ترشيح المطعون ضده الخامس لعضوية مجلس الشعب، وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار. 
ومن حيث إن ما يمس الحريات العامة التى كفلها الدستور أمر عاجل ينجم عنه من النتائج ما يتعذر تداركها.
ومن حيث إن من يخسر الطعن يلزم مصروفاته.

* فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلا، وبإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه، والقضاء مجدداً بوقف تنفيذ القرار المطعون فيه بقبول ترشيح المطعون ضده الخامس لعضوية مجلس الشعب، وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار، مع تنفيذ الحكم بموجب مسودته ودون إعلان، وألزمت المطعون ضدهم المصروفات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسة السيد الأستاذ المستشار/ حنا ناشد مينا رئيس مجلس الدولة ورئيس المحكمة وعضوية السادة الأساتذة المستشارين: جودة عبد المقصود فرحات ومحمد عبد الرحمن سلامة وسعيد أحمد محمد حسين برغلى وأحمد عبد العزيز ابو العزم (نواب رئيس مجلس الدولة)

* الإجـــــراءات 

فى يوم الأحد الموافق 23/3/1997 أودع الأستاذ توفيق محمد حواش المحامى بصفته وكيلاً عن الطاعن قلم كتاب المحكمة الإدارية العليا تقريراً بالطعن قيد بجدولها تحت رقم 2664 لسنة 43 ق.ع ى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الإدارى فى الدعوى رقم 4198 لسنة 44 ق بجلسة 28/1/1997 والقاضى بقبول الدعوى شكلاً ورفضها موضوعاً وإلزام المدعى المصروفات.
وطلب الطاعن - للأسباب الواردة بتقرير الطعن - الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه والحكم مجدداً بأحقية الطاعن فى التمتع بالجنسية المصرية كمصرى أصيل مع إلزام جهة الإدارة المصروفات ومقابل أتعاب المحاماة عن مراحل التقاضى. وقد أعلن تقرير الطعن على النحو المبين بالأوراق.
وقدمت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريراً مسبباً رأت فيه الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلاً وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه والقضاء مجدداً بتمتع الطاعن بالجنسية المصرية الأصلية وإلزام الجهة الإدارية المصروفات.
وتحدد لنظر الطعن أمام دائرة فحص الطعون جلسة 1/2/1999 وبجلسة 17/5/1999 قررت إحالته إلى هذه المحكمة والتى نظرته بجلستها على النحو المبين بمحاضر الجلسات حتى قررت إصدار الحكم فى الطعن بجلسة اليوم وبها صدر هذا الحكم وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على أسبابه عند النطق به.

* المحكمـــة 

بعد الإطلاع على الأوراق وسماع الإيضاحات والمداولة.
من حيث أن الطعن قد استوفى أوضاعه المقررة.
ومن حيث أن عناصر المنازعة تخلص - حسبما يبين من الأوراق - فى أن الطاعن أقام الدعوى رقم 4198 لسنة 44 ق بإيداع صحيفتها قلم كتاب محكمة القضاء الإدارى بتاريخ 11/4/1990 طلب فى ختامها الحكم بإلغاء قرار مصلحة وثائق السفر والهجرة والجنسية بعدم اعتباره مصرى الجنسية والقضاء بتمتعه بهذه الجنسية ومنحه شهادة الجنسية وجواز سفر مصرى، وقال شرحاً لدعواه أنه ولد بمصر فى تاريخ 14/1/1951 لأب ولد بمصر عام 1878 كان يعمل فراناً وظل متمتعاً بالجنسية المصرية إلى أن دعته الحاجة إلى التماس المعونة التى كانت تصرف للفلسطينيين فأدعى على غير الحقيقة أنه فلسطينى الجنسية فى الستينات بعد أن عجز عن العمل لكبر سنه ونتيجة لذلك عومل بالجنسية الفلسطينية هو وأولاده ومنهم المدعى الذى حصل على وثيقة سفر فلسطينية وعندما أراد المدعى إثبات تمتعه بالجنسية المصرية رفضت الجهة الإدارية الاستجابة له رغم تقدمه بشهادة ميلاده الرسمية وعقد واجه والده الرسمى بناحية مركز بنها فى 5/9/1918 من فاطمة سالم حسنين، وشهادة ميلاد شقيقه سالم بمصر فى 10/2/1923، وكشف رسمى من مصلحة الضرائب العقارية مؤرخ 24/1/1984 باسم والده عن المدة من 1926 تى 1949، يفيد وجود مصالح مستقرة له بالبلاد بناحية الزيتون بالقاهرة وشهادة ميلاد شقيقه محمد ثابت بها أن من مواليد القاهرة فى 25/1/1927 وأنه مصرى الجنسية، وعقد بيع رسمى باسم والده مؤرخ 13/11/1926 اشترى والده بمقتضاه أرض فضاء بناحية الزيتون واصل إنذار شفعه مؤرخ 19/4/1927 ثابت به اسم والده، وعقود بيع تواريخها 2/2/1927، 17/5/1927، 23/8/1930 صادرة من والده، وشهادة وفاة والده عام 1983 عن عمر بلغ (105) سنة بناحية المطرية بوصفه مصرى الجنسية، وأضاف المدعى أن والده كان يقيم بمصر خلال المدة من 1914 حتى 1929 وهى المدة التى اشترطتها جهة الإدارة وإلا فكيف يرتبط مع أسرة بنسب وزواج سنة 1918 ثم يصبح شيخاً لناحية الزيتون بالقاهرة مالم يكن من أهل البلاد وعلى علم بأهل وسكان منطقة الزيتون. وإذا كان عقد زواجه عام 1918 فلا مبرر لتشكيك فى إقامته بمصر عام 1914 حتى ولو لم يقدم أوراقاً رسمية كوكيل على إقامته فى مصر خلال هذه الفترة، بعد أن عجز عن الحصول على شهادة ميلاد والده ويعتبر من أهل البلاد الأصليين أو على الأقل من العثمانيين الذين يقيمون فى مصر منذ أمد بعيد. 
وبجلسة 28/1/1997 صدر الحكم المطعون فيه وقضى برفض الدعوى، وأقامت المحكمة قضاءها على أن المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 بشأن الجنسية المصرية يشترط لاعتبار الشخص مصرى الجنسية شرطان الأول أن يكون من الرعايا العثمانيين والثانى أن يقيم عادة فى مصر خلال المدة من الخامس من نوفمبر سنة 1914 حتى العاشر من مارس سنة 1929 وبالنسبة للشرط الثانى والخاص بإقامة والد المدعى المدة من 5/11/1914 حتى 10/3/1929 فأن المستندات التى تقدم بها المدعى لا تكفى لإثبات هذه الإقامة ذلك أنه بالنسبة إلى عقد زواج والد المدعى من والدته فى الخامس من سبتمبر سنة 1918 لا يمكن التعويل عليه أو الاحتجاج به لإثبات أن والد المدعى مصرى الجنسية لأنه لم يعد أصلاً لذل كما لا يجوز الاستناد إلى عقد الزواج لإثبات إقامة والد المدعى بمصر توصلاً للحكم له بثبوت الجنسية المصرية لأنه كان يعامل فى البلاد بوصفه فلسطينى الجنسية وله ملف إقامة بمصر حيث كان يعامل على هذا الأساس، كما لا يجوز الاعتداد بأى من عقود البيع المؤرخة 13/11/1926، 2/2/1927، 17/5/1927، 23/8/1930، أو إنذار الشفعة المؤرخ 19/4/1927 لأنها لم تعد أصلاً لإثبات الجنسية، وبالنسبة لشهادة ميلاد شقيق المدعى بأنها ليست أصل شهادة الميلاد أو مستخرج رسمى منها، وإنما صورة قيد ميلاد صدرت فى 31/5/1985، وتضمنت أن سالم إبراهيم رضوان من مواليد 10/2/1923 وأن والده مصرى الجنسية، ورغم عدم كفايتها لإثبات إقامة والد المدعى فإن تاريخها يقف عند 10/2/1923 ولا يمتد إلى 15/11/1914.
وأضافت المحكمة أنه فضلاً عما تقدم فالثابت من الإطلاع على ملف إقامة المدعى رقم 216-22-930 وملف إقامة والده إبراهيم رضوان سالم أبو غرارة رقم 11-216-40176 أن والد المدعى فلسطينى الجنسية ولد برفح فلسطين عام 1889 ورخص له بالإقامة المؤقتة فى مصر وجددت إقامتها بها عام 1965 وعام 1968 وعومل هو وأولاده باعتبارهم من الجنسية الفلسطينية وظلت تجدد إقامتهم بهذا الوصف منذ ذلك التاريخ، فقد تقدم والد المدعى بعدة طلبات إلى مصلحة الهجرة والجوازات والجنسية لتجديد إقامته، وهذه الطلبات مؤرخة 4/5/1965، 2/11/1967، 19/3/1968، 17/1/1970، 14/7/1971 وأوضح فى هذه الطلبات أنه فلسطينى الجنسية وله إقامة مؤقتة بمصر وأنه ولد فى رفع عام 1889 وتقدم بطلبات أخرى لتجديد الإقامة بتاريخ 25/2/1971 وبتاريخ 23/10/1974 وبمناسبة تخلفه عن تجديد إقامة بمصر فقد أجرى معه تحقيق بتاريخ 27/7/1976 واقر بمحضر التحقيق أنه فلسطينى الجنسية ورقم إقامته بمصر هو 21091، وتقرر إعفاء والد المدعى من النتائج المترتبة على تخلفه عن تجديد الإقامة فى مواعيدها نظراً لكبر سنه، وبتاريخ 12/5/1980 تقدم بطلب للحصول على وثيقة سفر جديدة وبين فى طلبه أنه فلسطينى الجنسية كما قدم شقيق المدعى (عبد المنعم) فى 10/2/1968 طلباً إلى المصلحة المذكورة لتجديد إقامته وذكر فيه أنه فلسطينى الجنسية وأنه تاريخ ميلاده هو 23/2/1929 وأنه ولد بمصر ونظراً إلى أنه قد ورد فى شهادة ميلاده هو وأولاده أن جنسية الأب مصرى رغم أنه فلسطينى لذلك تم توجيه مكاتبات إلى مصلحة الأحوال المدنية المصرية لتصحيح جنسية الأب إلى فلسطينى الجنسية وتم هذا التصحيح فى 9/4/168.
وأن المستفاد مما تقدم - كما ذهبت المحكمة - إلى أن والد المدعى ظل يعامل طوال مدة إقامته بمصر على أنه فلسطينى الجنسية ولم يعامل هو وشقيق المدعى (عبد المنعم) بوصفهما مصريان الجنسية مطلقا، وإنما كانا يعاملان بوصفهما من الجنسية الفلسطينية ولذلك فقد كان لكل منهما ملف للإقامة وطالما الأمر كذلك فإن جنسية والد المدعى الثانية له هى الجنسية الفلسطينية ولم تثبت له الجنسية المصرية لعدم استيفائه الشروط اللازمة لثبوت هذه الجنسية وبالتالى فإن الجنسية المصرية لا تثبت للمدعى، وبهذه المثابة فأن الدعوى الماثلة تكون مجردة من سندها القانونى خليقة بالرفض.
ومن حيث أن مبنى الطعن مخالفة الحكم المطعون فيه للواقع والقانون وللثابت من الأوراق على النحو التالى:-
أولاً: الأوراق المقدمة من الطاعن لم تجحدها جهة الإدارة وفى ذات الوقت لم تقدم ما يخالفها إلا بعد عام 1969 حين قدمت مذكرة تضمنت أن والد الطاعن يحمل وثيقة سفر فلسطينية مؤرخة 25/12/1969 وبطاقة إقامة باعتباره فلسطينى عام 1989 من مواليد خان يونس عام 1919 وأنه سبق وتقدم بطلب قرر فيه أنه فلسطينى الجنسية وله ملف إقامة ثابت وتقدم بطلب للحصول على وثيقة سفر فلسطينية عام 1970 وكذا فى عام 1992 الأمر الذى يبين معه أن الأوراق الرسمية التى تقدم بها الطاعن لم تجحد ولم يطعن عليها بأى طعن ينال من حجيتها، فضلاً عن أن المستند الصادر عن الإدارة المصرية هى الأول بالترجيح عن تلك الصادرة من جهات غير مصرية، فكيف يقال أن شهادة ميلاد الطاعن وأخوته وعقد زواج أبيه من أمه والكشوف الرسمية من مصلحة الضرائب بمعاملاته كلها لا تثمر فى إثبات إقامته أو نسبه أو جنسيته وتكون وثيقة السفر الفلسطينية هى الأصدق فى الإثبات.
ثانياً: وإذا كان والد الطاعن ليس هناك ما يقطع بيقين أنه مصرى، فأنه فى ذات الوقت ليس هناك ما يقطع بأنه فلسطينى، وأن الشك لابد أن يفسر لصالح طالب الجنسية عدلاً بحسبان أن إقامته بالبلاد قائمة وأنه وأخوته مولودون بمصر، الأمر الذى يرجح فى حقه الجنسية المصرية الأكثر من تلك الفلسطينية أى أن الواقع يؤيد حقه.
ثالثاً: أن الحالة الظاهرة تؤكد مصرية الطاعن لتوافر عناصرها من اسم وشهرة ومعاملة، فالمذكور له بطاقة عائلية وشهادة ميلاد ووالده متزوج فى مصر عام 1918 والأوراق الرسمية دالة على إقامته وشافعة أن لم تكن قد أعدت أصلاً لإثبات أصالته المصرية وخاصة وأن أباه كان شيخاً للزيتون، فضلاً عن إقامته هو وأسرته المدة الطويلة وفقاً لتعاملاته الموثقة بأوراق رسمية كلها مؤكدة وتظاهر حالته بأنه مصرى أصيل خاصة وأن المادة (4/5) من قانون الجنسية الحالى رقم 26 لسنة 1675 تمنح الجنسية المصرية لكل أجنبى جعل إقامته العادية فى مصر لمدة عشر سنوات متتالية على الأقل سابقة على تقديم طلب التجنس.
رابعاً: الجنسية مستمدة مباشرة من القانون دون نظر إلى ما يدعيه أى طرف فضلاً عن أنها ليست من إطلاقات الحكومة، وفى هذا المقام قررت محكمة النقض أن الجنسية بمقتضى قانون الجنسية مقررة بحكم القانون متى توافرت شروطها وليست أمراً متعلقاً بالسيادة وهذا فضلاً عن حالة الطاعن أكرم وأفضل من اللقيط والتى يمكن ثبوت الجنسية المصرية له.
خامساً: ولما كانت الجنسية حالة قانونية تثبت مباشرة من القانون ومستمدة منه، فإن إقرار الطاعن جدلاً بأنه غير مصرى أو فلسطينى لا تجرده من مصريته، طالما كانت هذه الجنسية مستمدة من القانون وليس سبب إقراره أو إنكاره، الأمر الذى يبين منه أن الواقع والمستندات يعطيان الطاعن الحق فى الجنسية المصرية.
ومن حيث أن المادة (6) من الدستور تنص على أن "الجنسية المصرية ينظمها القانون، وقد بدأ التنظيم القانونى للجنسية المصرية منذ سنة 1926 بالمرسوم بقانون الصادر فى 26/5/1926 بعد أن أصبح لمصر الحق فى تنظيم جنسيتها نتيجة لاستقلالها عن الدولة العثمانية واستمر العمل به حتى صدر المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 المنظم للجنسية المصرية، ثم تلاه القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 الذى بقى نافذاً حتى صدور القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 وبعد الوحدة مع سوريا صدر القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 وتلاه بعد الانفصال القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975.
ومن حيث أنه قد استقرت الأحكام والدساتير المتعاقبة منذ دستور 1923 حتى دستور 1971 والقوانين المنظمة للجنسية المصرية حتى القانون النافذ رقم 26 لسنة 1975 على أن الجنسية المصرية مركز قانونى يتحقق فى المواطن المصرى بواقع ميلاده أو من خلال إقامة أصوله أو إقامته وفقاً للشروط وللمدد التى حددها القانون وهى فى حالة التجنس مركز يستمده الفرد من القانون وليس ثمة تقدير لأحد أو السلطة فى إسباغ وصف المصرى على من تتوفر فيه الشروط التى استلزمها المشرع للتمتع بالجنسية المصرية ولا تملك الجهة الإدارة المختصة تقديراً فى إصباغ صفته المصرية على شخص أو حرمانه من هذه الصفة على خلاف حكم القانون وما صحته فى هذا الشأن. ويقع عبء إثبات الجنسية المصرية على من يتمسك بها أو يدفع بعدم دخوله فيها، ولا يكفى فى إثباتها أو التنصل منها ظهور الشخص بمظهر المتمتع بجنسيتها ولو تأكد ذلك بأوراق رسمية صدرت من جهات إدارية مادامت هذه الأوراق لم تعد أصلاً لإثبات الجنسية فالمرد فى النهاية إلى أحكام قانون الجنسية الواجب التطبيق الذى تحدد أحكامه الاشتراطات الواجب توافرها فيمن يعتبر مصرياً طبقاً لأحكامه.
ومن حيث أن المادة الأولى من المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 فى شأن الجنسية المصرية على أن "يعتبر داخلاً فى الجنسية المصرية بحكم القانون: أولاً. . . . . ثانياً. . . . . . ثالثاً: من عدا هؤلاء من الرعايا العثمانيين الذين كانوا يقيمون عادة فى القطر المصرى فى 5 نوفمبر سنة 1914 وحافظوا على تلك الإقامة حتى تاريخ نشر هذا القانون، ثم نصت المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 على أن المصريون هم 1) . . . . 2). . . .. 3). . . . . . 4) . . . . . . 5) الرعايا العثمانيون الذين كانوا يقيمون عادة فى الأراضى المصرية فى 5 نوفمبر وحافظوا على تلك الإقامة حتى تاريخ 10 مارس سنة 1929 سواء أكانوا بالغين أم قصر". كما قضت المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 390 لسنة 1956 بأن المصريون هم أولاً: المتوطنون فى الأراضى المصرية قبل أول يناير سنة 1900 المحافظون على إقامتهم فيها حتى تاريخ نشر هذا القانون، ولم يكونوا من رعايا الدول الأجنبية وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع والزوجة متى كانت لديهم نية التوطن. "وقضت المادة الأولى من القانون الحالى رقم 26 لسنة 1975 على ان "المصريون هم أولاً: المتوطنون فى مصر قبل 5 نوفمبر سنة 1914 من غير رعايا الدول الأجنبية المحافظون على إقامتهم فيها حتى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون".
ومن حيث أن المستفاد من النصوص المتقدمة أن المشرع المصرى قد حدد طوائف المصريين الأصلاء والاشتراطات الواجب توافرها فى كل طائفة من الطوائف فاعتبر الرعايا العثمانيين من المصريين إذا توافر فى حقهم شرط الإقامة المعتادة خلال الفترة من 5 نوفمبر سنة 1914 حتى 10 مارس 1929 وقد أكدت جميع القوانين الصادرة فى هذا الشأن حق هذه الطائفة فى التمتع بجنسية جمهورية مصر العربية متى توافرت فى حقهم الشروط المشار إليها بأن كانوا مقيمين فى الأراضى المصرية المدة المشار إليها هم أو أصولهم.
ومن حيث أنه يتعين لثبوت الجنسية المصرية للطاعن أن يثبت أولاً إقامة والده فى مصر المدة من 5 نوفمبر سنة 1914 حتى 10 مارس 1929 ويكتسبها الطاعن تبعاً لوالده، ولما كان الثابت من ملف إقامة والد الطاعن "إبراهيم رضوان سالم أبو غراره" رقم 11-216-40176 وملف إقامة الطاعن رقم 216-22-930 أنه ولد برفح فلسطين عام 1889 وعومل باعتباره فلسطينى الجنسية وظلت تجدد إقامته فى مصر بهذا الوصف فقد تقدم أولها بتاريخ 4/5/1965 وأخرها فى 23/10/1974 أوضح فيها أنه فلسطينى الجنسية وله إقامة مؤقته فى مصر وأنه ولد برفح عام 1889 وإذ تخلف تجديد إقامته بمصر أجرى تحقيق معه بتاريخ 27/8/1976 أقر فيه والد الطاعن أنه فلسطينى الجنسية ورقم إقامته بمصر هو 21091 وتقرر نظراً لكبر سنه إعفاؤه من النتائج المترتبة على تخلفه عن تجديد الإقامة، وبتاريخ 12/5/1980 تقدم بطلب للحصول على وثيقة سفر جديدة وأوضح فى طلبه أن وثيقة السفر السابقة رقمها 4314 انتهت صلاحيتها فى 25/5/1977 وأنه فلسطينى الجنسية، ومن ثم فإن والد الطاعن ظل يعامل طوال مدة إقامته بمصر على أنه فلسطينى الجنسية، ولا يغير من ذلك ما قدمه الطاعن من وثيقة زواج والده فى سبتمبر 1918 أو عقود البيع المقدمة منها والمؤرخة ما بين 13/11/1926 حتى 23/8/1930 أو إنذار الشفعة المؤرخ 19/4/1927، وصورة طبق الأصل من الحكم المرفوع من بعض الأشخاص ومنهم والد الطاعن ضد شخص آخر للمطالبة بتعويض عن بعض الأضرار والصادر بجلسة 3/1/1914 من محكمة العريش الجزئية فكلها لا تصلح أساساً لإثبات الجنسية فضلاً عن تصورها فى ثبوت الإقامة المستمرة من 5/11/1914 حتى 10/3/1929 وعلى ما تقدم فأنه لم يثبت الطاعن إقامة والده بمصر المدة المشار إليها ومن ثم لا يكتسب الطاعن الجنسية المصرية بالتبعية لوالده، كما لا يمكن للطاعن اكتساب هذه الجنسية بحكم إقامته فى مصر بالنظر إلى إقامته فى مصر على أساس أنه فلسطينى الجنسية، وبالنسبة لشقيقه عبد المنعم فقد طلب بتاريخ 10/2/168 إلى مصلحة الهجرة والجوازات والجنسية تجديد إقامته وذكر فى الطلب أنه فلسطينى الجنسية وأن تاريخ ميلاده هو 23/2/1929 وأنه ولد فى مصر ونظراً إلى أنه قد ورد فى شهادة ميلاده هو وأولاده أن جنسية الأب مصرى رغم أنه فلسطينى وتم تصحيح جنسية الأب إلى فلسطينى الجنسية فى 9/4/1968، وعلى ما تقدم فأن الطاعن لم يقدم ما يثبت إقامة والده بمصر المدة من 5/11/1914 حتى 10/3/1929 ولا بإقامته هو بمصر ومن ثم لا تتوافر فى شأنه شروط ثبوت الجنسية المصرية، وإذ قضى الحكم المطعون فيه بهذا النظر فإنه يكون متفقاً وصحيح حكم القانون ويكون الطعن عليه على غير أساس جديراً بالرفض.
ومن حيث أن من يخسر الطعن يلزم بالمصروفات عملاً بحكم المادة 184 من قانون المرافعات.

* فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلاً وبرفضه موضوعاً وألزمت الطاعن المصروفات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
باسم الشعب
مجلس الدولة
المحكمة الإدارية العليا
بالجلسة المنعقدة علناً برئاسة السيد المستشار يوسف ابراهيم الشناوى رئيس مجلس الدولة وعضوية السادة الأساتذة محمد محمد عبد المجيد والدكتور حسين توفيق رضا وحسن حسنين على وفاروق عبد الرحيم غينم. المستشارين.

* إجراءات الطعن

فى يوم السبت 24 مايو سنة 1980 أودع وكيل السيدة / سالمة محمد أحمد المنقوش قلم كتاب هذه المحكمة تقرير طعن قيد برق 1046 لسنة 26 القضائية فى الحكم الصادر من محكمة القضاء الادارى ( دائرة منازعات الأفراد والهيئات ) بجلسة 25/3/1980 فى الدعوى رقم 44 لسنة 25 ق الذى قضى برفض الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها وبقبول الدعوى شكلا ورفضها موضوعا مع إلزام المدعية المصروفات. وطلبت الطاعنة الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا وفى الموضوع بإلغاء الحكم المطعون فيه وبثبوت جنسية جمهورية مصر العربية للطاعنة قبل سنة 1960 مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وإلزام الطعون ضدهما المصروفات. وأعلن تقرير الطعن بتاريخ 4/6/1980 وأعدت هيئة مفوضى الدولة تقريرا مسببا ارتأت فيه الحكم بقبول الطعن شكلا وبرفضه موضوعا وإلزام الطاعنة المصروفات.
وعرض الطعن على دائرة فحص الطعون المختصة بجلسة 3/5/1982 فنظرته وقررت احالته إلى هذه المحكمة لتنظره بجلسة 23/10/1982. وفيها طلبت الحكومة حجز الطعن للحكم فتقرر إصداره بجلسة اليوم وفيها صدر الحكم وأودعت مسودته المشتملة على الأسباب.

* المحكمة

بعد الاطلاع على الأوراق والمداولة.
من حيث ان الطعن مقدم فى الميعاد وقد استوفى سائر أوضاعه القانونية.
ومن حيث ان واقع النزاع يتحصل من الأوراق فى أن السيدة/ سالمة محمد أحمد المنقوش رفعت الدعوى رقم 44 لسنة 25 القضائية بصحيفة أودعتها قلم كتاب محكمة القضاء الادارى يوم 6/10/1975 ضد السيدين وزير الداخلية ومدير عام مصلحة الهجرة والجوازات والجنسية طالبة الحكم بثبوت جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة لها قبل سنة 1960 وما يترتب على ذلك من آثار وأبدت المدعية أنها ولدت فى 7/2/1938 بمحافظة المنيا وعاشت فى مصر إلى أن تزوجت فى 20/10/1956 - وظلت مقيمة مع زوجها وقد باع لها أطيانا زراعية بمحافظة البحيرة بعقد مسجل فى 17/10/1961 وقامت الهيئة العامة للاصلاح الزراعى بالاستيلاء على هذه الأطيان بحجة أن المدعية ليبية تخضع لأحكام القانون رقم 15لسنة 1963 الذى حظر على الأجانب تملك الأراضى الزراعية. واعترضت المدعية على قرار الاستيلاء المشار اليه مستندة إلى تمتها بجنسية الجمهورية العربية قبل صدور القانون رقم 15 لسنة 1963 فقد ولدت لأب يتمتع بهذه الجنسية وكان أبوه ليبيا فتقدم هو بطلب لمنحه جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة فى 30/4/1955 وأشرت وزارة الداخلية باستكماله شروط منح الجنسية مما يعتبر معه متمتعا بهذه الجنسية منذ سنة 1955 ولو تراخت الإدارة فى اتمام الإجراءات المقررة وقد عاملت الدولة والد المدعية وأولاد باعتبارها مصريين فأصدرت بطاقة عائلية ورخصة سلاح وأدرجت أولاده فى كشوف المجندين بالقوات المسلحة. وقيدت المدعية نفسها فى شهادة ميلادها وفى عقد زواجها بأن جنسيتها مصرية. وردت الحكومة بأن والد المدعية تجنس بالجنسية المصرية بقرار من رئيس الجمهورية رقم 593 لسنة 1968 وليس لهذا القرار أثر رجعى فكان أبوها أجنبيا حين ولدت سنة 1938 وقد بلغت سن الرشد من قبل تجنسه فلا تكتسب الجنسية تبعا له. واذ كان قد سبق له أن أقام الدعوى رقم 1538 لسنة 20 ق طالبا اعتباره مصريا وحكم برفض طلبه فلجأ إلى طلب التجنس، مما يتعين معه عدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها.
وبجلسة 25/3/1980 صدر الحكم المطعون فيه مستندا إلى أن الدفع بعدم جواز نظر الدعوى لسابقة الفصل فيها يقتضى وحدة الخصوم فى الدعويين وهذه الوحدة منتفية فدعوى الوالد السابقة تختلف عن دعوى المدعية الحالية من حيث الخصم المدعى مما يتعين معه رفض ذلك الدفع. واذ ثبت من الأوراق أن والد المدعية بعد أن حكم فى دعواه بتاريخ 12/12/1967 - بعدم أحقيته فى اعتباره متمتها بالجنسية المصرية وأيدت هذا الحكم المحكمة الإدارية العليا تقدم بطلب للتجنس فصدر قرارا رئيس الجمهورية رقم 593/1968 فى 30/4/1968 يمنحه الجنسية المصرية وكانت المدعية فى هذا الوقت قد جاوزت سن الثلاثين ولا تدخل فى الجنسية المصرية تبعا له وذلك تطبيقا لأحكام المادة 12 من القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 التى رددتها المادة 6 من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية الذى حل محل القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 ولا وجه لما تتمسك به المدعية من توافر شروط التجنس فى والدها قبل منحه الجنسية المصرية لأن اكتساب الجنسية بطريق التجنس لا يكون الا من تاريخ صدور القرار بمنحها وتكون الدعوى حقيقة بالرفض.
ومن حيث ان الطعن ينعى على الحكم الخطأ فى تطبيق القانون وتأويله بأن وزارة الداخلية وافقت على استكمال والد الطاعنة شروط الجنسية المصرية حين تقدم اليها بطلبه فى 30/4/1955 - ولا ينال من اعتباره مصريا منذ هذا التاريخ ان يتراخى صدور قرار منحه الجنسية. وقد أقامت الطاعنة دعواها فى ظل الوحدة بين مصر وليبيا - واعتبرت القوانين التى قامت بها هذه الوحدة أساس لاكتساب الطاعنة الجنسية المصرية بما أنشأته الوحدة من رابطة سياسية لاكتساب الطاعنة الجنسية المصرية بما أنشأته الوحدة من رابطة سياسية وقانونية بين مصر والرعايا الليبيين المقيمين فيها تثبت لهم جنسيتها والطاعنة وأسرتها مقيمون بمصر من زمان طويل فهى مصرية قبل سنة 1960 بمقتضى قوانين تلك الوحدة.
ومن حيث أن هذا النعى بوجهيه فى غير محله فان الجنسية رابطة يفرضها القانون بين الفرد والدولة وفقا لما يقوم بالفرد من خصائص سياسية يقدر المشرع اعتبارها مناطا للانتماء إلى الدولة وإذا لم يصدر قانون يثبت الجنسية المصرية لليبيين المقيمين بمصر حين قامت الوحدة بين مصر وليبيا فان هذه الوحدة بقوانينها وقراراتها لا تغنى فى تعديل أحكام قوانين الجنسية فى أى من الدولتين ويكون طلب الطاعنة ثبوت الجنسية المصرية لها بمقتضى الوحدة لا سند له من القانون الخاص بهذه الجنسية ويتعين رفضه وقد حكم القضاء فى 12/12/1967 بعدم أحقية الطاعنة فى اعتباره متمتها بالجنسية المصرية ولم يثبت له هذه الأحقية من تشريعات تلك الوحدة وانما اكتسب الجنسية بالموافقة على تجنسيه بقرار رئيس الجمهورية الصادر سنة 1968 واذ كان قانون جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة الصادر بالقانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958 الذى منح والد الطاعنة الجنسية وفق أحكامه تقضى نصوصه أن القرار الخاص بكسب الجنسية يحدث أثره من تاريخ صدوره ولا يكون للدخول فى الجنسية من أثر فى الماضى ما لم ينص على ذلك وتثبت الجنسية للقصر من أولاد من كسبها تبعا له ولا يلحق به أولاده الذين بلغوا سن الرشد من قبل دخوله فيها. فأنه لا يكون وجه من القانون لطلب الطاعنة اعتبار والدها مصريا من تاريخ طلبه الدخول فى الجنسية المقدم فى 30/4/1955 مادام قرار منحه الجنسية لم يصدر الا فى سنة 1968 ولم ينص على اعتبار دخوله فيها من التاريخ الذى تتمسك به الطاعنة وتكون وقد بلغت سن الرشد من قبل دخوله أبيها فى الجنسية المصرية باقية فى جنسيتها الأجنبية ولا حق لها فيما تطلبه من اعتبارها متمتعة بالجنسية المصرية من قبل عام 1960 وليس فى الحكم المطعون فيه من خطأ فيما قضى به من ذلك وتلزم الطاعنة المصروفات بما خسرت من الطعن.

* فلهذه الأسباب

حكمت المحكمة بقبول الطعن شكلا ورفضه موضوعا والزمت الطاعنة بالمصروفات.

----------


## هيثم الفقى

** جنسيــــة : 
المبدأ : لا تتقيَّد المحكمة الإدارية العليا بالأسباب الواردة بالطعن وإنما ينقتح الباب لتزن الحكم المطعون فيه بميزان القانون :
ـ حق التمتع بالجنسية المصرية لمن ولد لأم مصرية ولو لم يكن الأب متمتعاً بهذه الجنسية وفقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 154 لسنة 2004م :

*تطبيق : " من حيث إنه من المقرر فى قضاء هذه المحكمة أن الطعن أمامها يثير المنازعة برمتها أمامها فتنزل على الحكم المطعون فيه صحيح حكم القانون غير مقيدة بما يبديه الخصوم من أسباب أو دفوع , وذلك إعمالا للسلطة المقررة لها فى الرقابة على أحكام القضاء الإدارى .

ومن حيث أنه إبان نظر الطعن الماثل صدر القانون رقم 154 لسنة 2004م بتعديل بعض أحكام القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975 بشأن الجنسية المصرية , وقضى فى المادة الأولى منه بتعديل المادة (2) من قانون الجنسية المصرية المشار إليه , ليكون مصريا من ولد لأب مصرى أو لأم مصرية , كما خول فى المادة الثالثة منه لمن ولد لأم مصرية وأب غير مصرى قبل تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون , الحق فى أن يعلن وزير الداخلية برغبته فى التمتع بالجنسية المصرية , وقضى بأن يعتبر هذا الشخص مصريا بصدور قرار بذلك من الوزير , أو بانقضاء مدة سنة من تاريخ الإعلان دون صدور قرار مسبب منه بالرفض , ونص القانون المذكور فى المادة الرابعة على أن ينشر فى الجريدة الرسمية ويعمل به من اليوم التالى لتاريخ نشره , وقد نشر هذا القانون فى الجريدة الرسمية بالعدد 28 مكرراً ( أ ) بتاريخ 14/7/2004م , ويبدو جليا أن المشرع قــرَّر بموجب هذا التعديل المســاواة بين الأبوين فى هذا الصدد بعد أن كان التمتع بالجنسية المصرية مقصـوراً على من ولد لأب مصرى دون الاعتداد بجنسية الأم .

ومن حيث إنه تأسيساً على ذلك , ولما كان الثابت من الأوراق وما قرره الطاعن ولم تنكره الجهة الإدارية , أنه ولد لأم مصرية تدعى / 00000000000 , وأن جهة الإدارة المطعون ضدها ظلت على مسلكها برفض منح الطاعن الجنسية المصرية حتى تاريخ حجـــز الطعن للحكم , وذلك رغم صدور القانون رقم 154 لسنة 2004 المشار إليه , والذى قرر حق التمتع بالجنسية المصرية لمن ولد لأم مصرية ولو لم يكن الأب متمتعاً بهذه الجنسية , وإذ خلت الأوراق مما يفيد أن ثمة أسبابا تحول قانوناً دون حصول الطاعن على الجنسيــــة المصريـــة , خاصة وأن مذكرة الجهة الإدارية المقدمة بجلسة 5/1/2003م قد تضمنت أن المدعى من مواليد القاهرة وأنه من أم مصرية وزوجته وأولاده يقيمون فى مصر ويدرسون بمدارسها , ومن ثم فأن مسلك الجهة الإدارية بالامتناع عن منحه الجنسية المصرية يضحى مخالفاً للقانون ويتعين الحكم بإلغاء القرار الإدارى السلبى بالامتناع عن منحه الجنسية المصرية , ولا يغير من ذلك ما قد يثار من أن الطاعن لم يقدم ما يثبت إعلان وزير الداخلية برغبته فى التمتع بالجنسية المصرية بعد صدور القانون رقم 154 لسنة 2004م , ذلك أن أقامه هذا الطعن واستمرار نظره فى ظل العمل بأحكام هذا القانون دون تغير فى موقف الجهة الإدارية , هو أبلغ أثراً وأقوى دلالة من هذا الإعلان , لاسيما أن الجهة الإدارية قد أفصحت صراحة عن عدم استجابتها لرغبة الطاعن , مما يجعل مثل هذا الإعلان غير مجد ولا طائل منه .

وإذ ذهب الحكم المطعون فيه غير هذا المذهب فأنه يكون قد خالف القانون وأخطأ فى تطبيقه وتأويله , متعيناً الحكم بإلغائه , وبإلغاء القرار المطعون فيه , مع ما يترتب على ذلك من آثار ." 

( الطعن رقم 10369 لسنة 49 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 4/6/2005 م ـ الدائرة الأولى عليا )

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** جنسيــــة :
المبدأ : مناط التمتع بالجنسية المصرية هو التوطن في مصر بمراعاة أن الجنسية المصرية مركز قانوني يتحقق للشخص بواقعة ميلاده لأب مصري أو من خلال إقامة أصوله أو إقامته وفقاً للشروط والمدد التي تحددها القوانين المتعاقبة والتي حددت طوائف المصريين الأصلاء والاشتراطات الواجب توافرها في كل طائفة من الطوائف بالتوطن في مصر في تواريخ معينة بحسب الأحوال وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع حتى تاريخ العمل بقانون الجنسية الواجب التطبيق : 
ـ عبء الإثبات في مسائل الجنسية يقع على من يدعي أنه يتمتع بالجنسية المصرية :
ـ الحالة الظاهرة ليست هي الدليل القاطع على التمتع بالجنسية المصرية :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إنه كانت الجنسية المصرية قد بدأ تنظيمها فى أول تشريع للجنسية صدر فى الدولة العثمانية سنة 1869م وبعد زوال التبعية العثمانية صـدر أول مرسوم بقانون للجنسية المصرية فى 26/5/1926م , ثم أصدر المشرع المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929م بديلا عن القانون الصادر سنة 1926م , ثم صدر القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950م ثم القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956م وحين قيام الوحدة مع سوريا صدر القانون رقم 82 لسنة 1958م , وبعد الانفصال صدر قانون الجنسية رقم 26 لسنة 1975م فى 21/5/1975م المعمول به حالياً والمعدل بالقانون رقم 154 لسنة 2004م .

ومن حيث أن لهذه المحكمة قضاءً مستقراً على أن الجنسية المصرية مركز قانونى يتحدد وفق ما تقرره أحكام قانون الجنسية الواجبة التطبيق التى تحدد أحكامه الشروط الواجب توافرها فيمن يعتبر مصريا طبقا لهذه الأحكام دون أن يكون للشخص أو للجهة الإدارية سلطة تقديرية فى تحديد من يتمتع بالجنسية المصرية , وفى ضوء هذه الأصول والمبادئ القانونية صاغت القوانين المتعاقبة فى شأن الجنسية المصرية أحكامها , وكما استقر قضاءها على أن الجنسية المصرية تتحقق للشخص بواقعة ميلاده لأب مصرى أو من خلال إقامة أصوله أو إقامته وفقا للشروط والمدد التى تحددها القوانين المتعاقبة والتى حددت طوائف المصريين الأصلاء والاشتراطات الواجب توافرها فى كل طائفة من الطوائف بالتوطن فى مصر فى تاريخ معين بحسب الأحوال , وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع والمحافظة على الإقامة فى مصر حتى تاريخ العمل بقانون الجنسية الواجب التطبيق , ويقع عبء إثبات الجنسية المصرية على عاتق من يتمسك بها .

ومن حيث إن القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975م بشأن الجنسية المصرية ينص فى المادة الأولى منه على أن المصريين هم : ـ

أولاً : المتوطنون فى مصر قبل 5 نوفمبر سنة 1913م من غير رعايا الدول الأجنبية المحافظين على إقامتهم فيها حتى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون , وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع وإقامة الزوج مكملة لإقامة الزوجة .

ثانياً : من كان فى 22 فبراير سنة 1958م متمتعاً بالجنسية المصرية طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956م الخاص بالجنسية المصرية .

وتنص المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956م الخاص بالجنسية المصرية تنص على أن " المصريون هم : ـ

أولاً : المتوطنون فى الآراضى المصرية قبل أول يناير سنة 1900م والمحافظون على إقامتهم فيها حتى تاريخ نشر هذا القانون ولم يكونوا من رعايا الدول الأجنبية .

ثانياً : من ذكروا فى المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950م والتى تنص على أن يعتبر مصرياً الرعايا العثمانيون الذين يقيمون عادة فى الآراضى المصرية فى 5 نوفمبر سنة 1914م وحافظوا على تلك الإقامة حتى 10/3/1929م سواء كانوا بالغين أم قصر , وتنص المادة الأولى من المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929م بشأن الجنسية المصرية على أن : " يعتبر داخلاً فى الجنسية المصرية بحكم القانون : أولا : ................ ثانياً : ............... ثالثاً : ................ 

رابعاً : من عدا هؤلاء من الرعايا العثمانيون الذين كانوا يقيمون عادة فى القطر المصرى فى 5 نوفمبر سنة 1914م وحافظوا على تلك الإقامة حتى تاريخ نشر هذا القانون " .

ومن حيث إن مفاد هذه النصوص إنه يشترط لاعتبار الشخص مصرياً أن يتوافر فى حقه أى من الشروط الآتية : ـ

1ـ الاتصاف بالرعوية العثمانية والإقـامة فى مصر من 5/11/1914 حتى 1/3/1929م .

2 ـ الاتصاف بالرعوية العثمانية والميلاد فى الآراضى المصرية من أبوين مقيمين فيها والمحافظة على الإقامة العادية فيها حتى 10 مارس سنة 1929 وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع .

ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق وبالبحث فى جنسية والد الطـاعن بالملف رقم 23/38/935 وبالمذكرة المؤرخة 5/9/1963م أنه ورد من محـافظة سيناء – جوازات السفر – صورة من قرار اللجنة الخاصة ببحث جنسية آهالى سيناء بجلستها المنعقدة فى 21/3/1961 وفيما يتعلق بوالد الطاعن ذكر أنه تبين من تحريات إدارة الحاكم الإدارى العام لقطاع غزة (إدارة الجوازات والجنسية) والواردة فى الكتاب رقم ج/535/3 ك المؤرخ 3/8/1960 إن المذكور من مواليد خان يونس وعمره 63 سنة ( 1897 تقريباً ) , وإنه أقام بالعريش منذ عام 1948م ولذلك ترى اللجنة عدم ثبوت جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة للمذكور وتمت الموافقة على المذكرة وأخطر والد الطاعن بذلك فى 11/9/1963م . وحتى لو أخذ بما قدمه الطاعن من صورة قيـد ميلاد والده فى 2/1/1927م بالعريش فإن ذلك يعنى أن والده كان فى تاريخ العمل بالقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929م الذى كان ساريا وقت ميلاد والد الطاعن ( بفرض صحته) كان عمره سنتان وترتيبا على ذلك فإن والد الطاعن لا يتمتع بالجنسية المصرية إلا إذا كان والده ( أي جد الطاعن ) متمتعا بهذه الجنسية طبقا لأحكام المرسوم بالقانون المذكور .

ومن حيث إن الأوراق قد أجدبت عن إثبات توافر أى من الشروط والأحكام التى تطلبها القانون للدخول فى الجنسية المصرية بحكم القانون فى حق جد الطاعن أو والده بل ثبت من بحث اللجنة المشار إليها عدم ثبوت الجنسية المصرية لوالد الطاعن ومن ثم وتبعا لذلك لا يكون الطاعن متمتعا بالجنسية المصرية الأمر الذى يضحى معه طلب الطاعن إثبات الجنسية المصرية له مفتقراً إلى السند الصحيح من الواقع والقانون متعين الرفض ويكون مسلك الجهة الإدارية بامتناعها عن إعطائه شهادة تفيد ثبوت جنسيته المصرية مسلكاً يتفق وصحيح حكم القانون .

ولا اعتداد فى هذا الشأن بما أثاره الطاعن من أن حالته وحالة أبيه الظاهرة تعد دليلاً كافيا على جنسيتهما المصرية من واقع المستندات المقدمة والتى تمثلت فى شهادات الميلاد والبطاقات الشخصية وشهادة أداء الطاعن للخدمة العسكرية وغير ذلك من مستندات لأن الحالة الظاهرة ليست هى الدليل القاطع على التمتع بالجنسية المصرية والمستندات المقدمة لإثبات الحالة الظاهرة لا تضفى الجنسية بذاتها لأنها لم تعد أصلا لإثبات الجنسية وإنما هى مجرد قرائن عليها .

ومن حيث إنه بالبناء على ما تقدم وقد عجز الطاعن عن إثبات توافر الشروط اللازمة لدخوله فى الجنسية المصرية بقوة القانون على النحو المتقدم فإنه والحالة هذه يكون مسلك الجهة الإدارية بالامتناع عن الاعتراف بثبوت الجنسية المصرية للطاعن متفقا وأحكام القانون وهو ما أخذ به الحكم المطعون فيه متفقا وصحيح حكم القانون ويكون الطعن الماثل على غير أساس جديراً بالرفض .

( الطعنين رقمى 13943 & 15076 لسنة 49 ق0 عليا ـ جلسة 25/6/2005 م ـ الدائرة الأولى عليا )

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** جنسيــــــة : 
المبدأ : الجنسية المصرية مركز قانونى ينشأ من أحكام الدستور والقانون وتتحقق إما بالميلاد أو بالتوطن وفقا للشروط والمدد التى تحددها القوانين :
ـ يكفي لإثبات الجنسية المصرية إثبات تمتع الوالد بالجنسية المصرية حتى ولو تحقق ذلك عن طريق لجنة بحث جنسية أهالى سيناء عام 1956م :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن مفاد قوانين الجنسية المتعاقبة , أن الجنسية المصرية مركز قانونى ينشأ من أحكام الدستور والقانون وتتحقق فى المصرى الأصيل بواقعة ميلاده لأب مصرى , أو من خلال إقامة أصوله أو إقامته وفقا للشروط والمدد التى تحددها القوانين التى حددت طوائف المصريين الأصلاء والاشتراطات الواجب توافرها فى كل طائفة من الطوائف .

ومن حيث إن الثابت من الأوراق أنه شكلت لجنة إدارية للبحث فى مدى ثبوت الجنسية المصرية لبعض أهالى سيناء من عدمه , وانتهت إلى معاملة والد الطـاعن سعيد حسين زعرب بالجنسية المصرية حيث ورد اسمه قرين الرقم 13 ملف جنسية رقم 23/44/5327 , كما تم بحث جنسية ابن عم الطاعن المدعو / 000000000 ملف جنسية رقم 23/56/15477 وكلف بتقديم المستندات الدالة على إقامة جده حسين موسى زعرب فى الفترة من سنة 1914م إلى 1929م وانتهت اللجنة إلى معاملته بالجنسية المصرية استنادا إلى ما قدمه من مستندات , ولما كانت إقامة الجد خلال الفترة المتطلبة قانونا بمصر والتى أقرَّت بها الجهة الإدارية هى واقعــة مادية لها أثرها القانونى الذى يشمل كافة الأبناء , فضلاً عن أن الجنسية المصرية قد ثبتت لوالد الطاعن بموجب قرار لجنة بحث الجنسية لأهالى سيناء عام 1956م , فإن الطاعن يعد مصريا طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975م بشأن الجنسية المصرية بحكم ولادته لأب مصرى , ولا وجه لما تدعيه الجهة الإدارية بأن منح والده الجنسية المصرية قد تم طبقاً للحالة الظاهرة والتى نقضتها المستندات اللاحقة وهى شهادة ميلاد الطاعن التى تثبت مولده فى فلسطين بتاريخ 13/7/1943م وأنه فلسطينى الجنسية , وملف إقامته بمصر بوصفه فلسطينى الجنسية , وهذا مردود بأنه متى ثبتت الجنسية المصرية لوالده على نحو قاطع , فإن الطاعن يستمد جنسيته من والده دون تلازم بين مركزه القانونى الحتمى ومظاهر الحالة الظاهرة , كما أنه لا وجه للادعاء بأن حقيقة تاريخ ميلاد والده فى سنة 1907م وليس من مواليد 1911م بما يستتبع بحث جنسيته عن طريق بحث جنسية والـده لكونه بالغا سن الرشــد وقت العمل بالقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929م , فإن ذلك مردود عليه بأن الطاعن يكفيه لإثبــات جنسيته المصرية إثبات تمتع والده بالجنسية المصرية وهو ما تحققت منه لجنة بحث جنسية أهـالى سيناء عام 1956م .

ومن حيث أن الحكم المطعون فيه قد انتهج نهجاً مغايراً وقضى برفض الدعوى فإنه يكون قد خالف القانون وأخطأ فى تطبيقه وتأويله متعينا الحكم بإلغائه وبثبوت الجنسية المصرية للطاعن ." 

( الطعن رقم 2724 لسنة 49 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 21/5/2005 م ـ الدائرة الأولى عليا)


** جنسيـــــــة :
المبدأ : مناط التمتع بالجنسية المصرية هو التوطن في مصر بمراعاة أن الجنسية المصرية مركز قانوني يتحقق للشخص بواقعة ميلاده لأب مصري أو من خلال إقامة أصوله أو إقامته وفقاً للشروط والمدد التي تحددها القوانين المتعاقبة والتي حددت طوائف المصريين الأصلاء والاشتراطات الواجب توافرها في كل طائفة من الطوائف بالتوطن في مصر في تواريخ معينة بحسب الأحوال وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع حتى تاريخ العمل بقانون الجنسية الواجب التطبيق : 
ـ عبء الإثبات في مسائل الجنسية يقع على من يدعي أنه يتمتع بالجنسية المصرية :
ـ الحالة الظاهرة ليست هي الدليل القاطع على التمتع بالجنسية المصرية : 
ـ ثبوت الجنسية المصرية مرجعه إلى أحكام القوانين التي تنظم الجنسية وليس ما يرد في أوراق حتى ولو كانت رسمية :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929م الخاص بالجنسية تنص على أن " يعتبر داخـــلا فى الجنسية المصرية بحكم القانون : ـ

أولا : ................. ثانياً : .....................

ثالثا : ما عدا هؤلاء من الرعايا العثمانيين الذين كانوا يقيمون عادة فى القطر المصرى فى 5 من نوفمبر سنة 1914م وحافظوا على تلك الإقامة حتى تاريخ نشر هذا القانون ( وقد نشر القانون بتاريخ 10/3/1929م ) . وتنص المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 396 لسنة 1956 على أن " المصريون هم :

أولاً : ..................................................  .................. 

ثانيا : من ذكروا فى المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 المشار إليه .. الخ .

وتنص المادة الأولى من القانون الأخير على أن : " المصريون هم : ـ

1- 000000000000000000000000000000000000000000 

5- الرعايا العثمانيون الذين كانوا يقيمون عادة فى الأراضى المصرية وحافظوا على تلك الإقامة حتى 10 من مارس سنة 1929م سواء كانوا بالغين أو قصرا 0000 " وتنص المادة الأولى من القانون رقم 26 لسنة 1975م بشأن الجنسية المصرية على أن " المصريون هم : ـ

أولا : المتوطنون فى مصر قبل 5 من نوفمبر سنة 191م4 من غير رعايا الدول الأجنبية والمحافظون على إقامتهم فيها حتى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع وإقامة الزوج مكملة لإقامة الزوجة . 

ثانيا : من كان فى 22 من فبراير سنة 1958 متمتعا بالجنسية المصرية طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم 396 لسنة 1956م " .

ومن حيث أن لهذه المحكمة قضاءً مستقراً على أن المشرع نظم أحكام الجنسية بحسبانها رابطة قانونية وسياسية بين المواطن المصرى والدولة على نمط منضبط يجعل من انتساب المواطن لدولته مركزاً تنظيمياً يكتسبه المصرى من أحكام القانون مباشرة إذا ما توافرت فى حقه الاشتراطات التى أوجبها القانون دون أن يكون للمواطن أو السلطة القائمة على إثبات الجنسية دخل فى اكتسابها أو ثبوتها فى حقه فتلزم السلطة المختصة بالاعتراف بحق المواطن فى التمتع بالجنسية المصرية متى تحققت من قيام حالة من الحالات الواردة فى القانون فى حالة المواطن المصرى تسوغ تمتع من قامت به بالجنسية المصرية ويقع عبء إثبات الجنسية على من يتمسك بها أو يدفع بعدم دخوله فيها وقد استلزمت تشريعات الجنسية المتعاقبة فى طالب الجنسية إثبات إقامة أصوله فى مصر المدة من 5/11/1914م حتى 10/3/1929م وهى واقعة مادية لم يستلزم المشرع لإثباتها طريقا خاصا أو وسيلة بعينها بل على طالب الجنسية أن يقيم الدليل على الإقامة فى مصر لأصوله وتكملها إقامة الفروع .

ومن حيث إنه وعلى ما جرى به قضاء هذه المحكمة كذلك أن المسوغات والمستندات الصادرة طبقا لأحكام قوانين الأحوال المدنية وفى شأن جوازات السفر وتشريعات الأحوال الشخصية والخدمة العسكرية وقوانين التعليم ومباشرة الحقوق السياسية مثل ـ شهادة الميلاد ـ البطاقة الشخصية والعائلية ـ قسائم الزواج ـ شهادة تأدية الخدمة العسكرية والوطنية ـ المؤهلات الدراسية ـ بطاقات الانتخاب ـ جواز السفر ـ هذه المستندات وإن كانت تظهر حاملها بمظهر المتمتع بالجنسية المصرية فإنها غير معدة أصلا لإثبات الجنسية وإنما صادرة من جهات غير مختصة بذلك وما ثبت فيها بشأن الجنسية يكون بناء على إقرار صاحب الشأن دون أن تجرى الجهة الإدارية تحرياتها فى شأن صحتها وحقيقتها فضلاً عن أن قوانين الجنسية لم تشر إلى هذه المستندات كدليل على ثبوت الجنسية وعلى ذلك لا تعد هذه الأوراق الرسمية دليلا قاطعا على ثبوت الجنسية المصرية , وإذ لم يقدم الطاعن ما يفيد إقامة أصوله وتكملها الفروع المدة المشار إليها من 5 من نوفمبر سنة 1914 حتى 10/3/1929 ولا يستفاد ذلك من المستندات التى قدمها حيث لم تعد لإثبات ذلك كما سلف بيانه ومن ثم لا تثبت لـه الجنسية المصرية وهو ما انتهى إليه الحكم المطعون فيه متفقا وصحيح حكم القانون ويكون الطعن عليه على غير أساس جديرا بالرفض ."

( الطعن رقم 5846 لسنة 47 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 14/5/2005م ـ الدائرة الأولى عليا)

( الطعن رقم 885 لسنة 45 ق0عليا ـ جلسة 29/1/2005م ـ الدائرة الأولى عليا )

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** جنسيــــــــــة :
ـ المبدأ : مناط التمتع بالجنسية المصرية هو التوطن في مصر بمراعاة أن الجنسية المصرية مركز قانوني يتحقق للشخص بواقعة ميلاده لأب مصري أو من خلال إقامة أصوله أو إقامته وفقاً للشروط والمدد التي تحددها القوانين المتعاقبة والتي حددت طوائف المصريين الأصلاء والاشتراطات الواجب توافرها في كل طائفة من الطوائف بالتوطن في مصر في تواريخ معينة بحسب الأحوال وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع حتى تاريخ العمل بقانون الجنسية الواجب التطبيق :* 
*- عبء الإثبات في مسائل الجنسية يقع على من يدعي أنه يتمتع بالجنسية المصرية :
ـ الحالة الظاهرة ليست هي الدليل القاطع على التمتع بالجنسية المصرية :* 

تطبيق : " من حيث إنه قد تكفلت عدة تشريعات متلاحقة – كل في مجاله الزمني – تنظيم أحكام الجنسية المصرية ابتداء من وقت إنشاء هذه الجنسية ، نظراً لأهميتها لبيان ركن الشعب في الدولة محددة الأحكام والضوابط المعول عليها في تعيين أهل البلاد الأصليين سواء أكانوا حقيقة مصريين أم بلا جنسية والمكونين لأجيال الرعيل الأول الذين يشكلون أصول المصريين وأن كل من ينحدر منها يحمل الجنسية المصرية ، وأهم هذه الضوابط المعول عليها في تحديد الوطنيين الأصول الذين تنتقل عن طريق الانتماء إليهم الجنسية المصرية للأجيال المقبلة عن طريق حق الدم هو التوطن في مصر والمحافظة على الإقامة فيها خلال فترات زمنية محددة ، والمشرع إذ فرض الجنسية المصرية بحكم القانون على الفئات المنصوص عليها في تلك القوانين على ما يتضح ليس على أساس مجرد الإقامة وحدها في البلاد المصرية ، وإنما فرضها على اعتبار أن من نص عليهم قد اتجهت نيتهم فعلاً إلى التوطن فيها بصفة نهائية ورتبوا معيشتهم ومصالحهم على هذا الأساس وإنهم بذلك قد اندمجوا في المجتمع المصري وأحسوا بأحاسيس أهله وشاركوا المصريين مشاعرهم وأمانيهم بحكم تأثرهم بوسط البــلاد التي استقروا فيها وأصبح لهم ما للمصريين وعليهم ما عليهم ، يخضعون للقوانين المصرية ويتمتعون بما يتمتع به المصريون من حقوق بلا تمييز أو فارق بينهم . 

ومن حيث إن الجنسية المصرية مركز قانوني يتحدد وفق ما تقرره أحكام قانون الجنسية الواجبة التطبيق التي تحدد أحكامه الشروط الواجب توافرها فيمن يعتبر مصرياً طبقاً لهذه الأحكام دون أن يكون للمواطن أو للجهات الإدارية سلطة تقديرية في تحديد من يتمتع بالجنسية المصرية من عدمه كما أن من ثبتت له الجنسية المصرية وفقاً لأحكام أحد هذه القوانين إبان سريانه يظل محتفظاً بها في ظل القوانين اللاحقة ما دام القانون الجديد قد خلا من نص يحرمه منها وفي ضوء هذه الأصول والمبادئ صاغت القوانين المتتابعة في شأن الجنسية المصرية أحكامها . 

ومن حيث إنه قبل أن يبدأ المشرع الوطني بتنظيم أحكام الجنسية المصرية فقد سبق أن صدر أول تشريع للجنسية في الدولة العثمانية سنة 1896 و خضعت مصر لهذا التشريع بحسبانها ولاية عثمانية إلا أنها كانت تتمتع بشخصية سياسية واجتماعية أدت إلى عدم اندماج أهلها مع أهالي الأجزاء الأخرى من الدولة العثمانية لذلك نشأت صفة خاصة للمصري تميزه عن بقية العثمانيين وهي صفة الرعوية المصرية أو رعوية الحكومة المحلية في مصر واستمر خضوع مصر لهذا التشريع إلى أن انفصمت عرى هذه الرابطة وزالت التبعية التي كانت قائمة بين مصر والدولة العثمانية بموجب معاهدة لوزان المـبرمة في 24 من يوليو 1923 وأصبح لمصر الحق في إنشاء جنسية خاصة بها فـصدر المـرســوم بقــانـون الصادر في يــوم 26 مـن مـايـو 1926 والتي تـنـص عـلى أن ( يعـتـبر قد دخل الجـنـسيـة المـصريـة مـنـذ تـاريـخ هـذا القـانون و بحكـمه أيـضاً الـرعــايــا العـثمانيون الذيـن جعـلوا إقــامتهـم العاديـة في القـطر الـمصري بعـد تـاريـخ 5 مـن نوفـمـبر 1914 وحافـظوا على تلك الإقـامـة حتى تاريـخ نـشـر هـذا الـقـانـون ) ثـم أصدر الـمشـرع المرسوم بقانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 ناصاً في مادته الأولى أنه : ( أولاً : ..... ثانياً : كل من يعتبر في تـاريخ نشر هذا القانون مصرياً بحسب حكم المادة الأولى من الأمر العالي الصادر في 29 يونيه سنة 1900 م . ثالثا : مـن عـدا هـؤلاء مـن الرعايا العثمانيين الذين كانوا يقيمون عادة في القطر المصري في 5 من نوفمبر 1914 وحافظوا على تلك الإقامة حتى تاريخ نشر هذا القانون ) .

وتقضي المادة الأولى من ذلك الأمر بما يأتي : ( عند إجراء العمل بقانون الانتخاب الصادر في أول يونيو سنة 1983 يعتبر حتماً من المصريين الأشخاص الآتي بيانهم : 

أولاً : المتوطنون في القطر المصري قبل أول يناير سنة 1948 وكانوا محافظين على محل إقامتهم فيه . 

ثانياً : .............................

ثم صدر القانون رقم 160 لسنة 1950 خاصاً بالجنسية المصرية ناصاً في مادته الأولى على أنه : " المصريون هم : (1) ........ (2) المتوطنون في الأراضي المصرية قبل أول يناير سنة 1848 و كانوا محافظين على إقامتهم العادية فيها إلى 10من مارس سنة 1929م ولم يكونوا من رعايا الدول الأجنبية . 

ثم أصدر المشرع القانون رقم 391 لسنة 1956 خاص بالجنسية المصرية لمسايرة ظروف المجتمع والتغير الاجتماعي في عهد الثورة ناصاً في مادته الأولى على أنه : ( المصريون هم : 

أولاً : المتوطنون في الأراضي المصرية قبل أول يناير 1900 المحافظون على إقامتهم فيها حتى تاريخ نشر هذا القانون ولم يكونوا من رعايا الدول الأجنبية . 

وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع والزوجة متى كانت لديهم نية التوطن.

وقـد نـشـر هـذا القــانـون في جـريــدة الـوقـائـع المـصريـة – العـدد 93 مكرراً (أ) في 20 من نوفمبر سنة 1956 ) .

ولما قامت الوحدة بين مصر وسوريا في 22 من فبراير سنة 1958 تم إصدار القانون رقم 82 سنة 1958 بشأن جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة ناصاً في مادته الأولى على أنه : ( تثبت جنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة لمن كان في 22 من فبراير سنة 1958 : 

(1) ........... (2) متمتعاً بالجنسية المصرية وفقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 391 سنة 1956 ونصت مادته الثانية على أنه : ( يتمتع بجنسية الجمهورية العربية المتحدة : 

أولاً : من ولد لأب متمتع بهذه الجنسية . ثانياً : ...........................................

وبعد الانفصال عن هذه الوحدة في 28 /9 /1961 صدر قانون الجنسية رقم 26 لسنة 1975 في 21/5/1975 وهو التشريع المعمول به حالياً – ونصت مادته الأولى على أنه : " المصريون هم : أولاً : المتوطنون في مصر قبل 5 من نوفمبر سنة 1914 من غير رعايا الدول الأجنبية ، المحافظون على إقامتهم فيها حتى تاريخ العمل بهذا القانون ، وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع وإقامة الزوج مكملة لإقامة الزوجة " 

كما تنص المادة الثانية من ذات القانون على أن : " يكون مصرياً : 

1 ـ من ولد لأب مصري . 

ومن حيث إن مفاد ما تقدم أن المشرع جعل مناط التمتع بالجنسية المصرية هو التوطن في مصر بمراعاة أن الجنسية المصرية مركز قانوني يتحقق للشخص بواقعة ميلاده لأب مصري أو من خلال إقامة أصوله أو إقامته وفقاً للشروط والمدد التي تحددها القوانين المتعاقبة والتي حددت طوائف المصريين الأصلاء والاشتراطات الواجب توافرها في كل طائفة من الطوائف بالتوطن في مصر في تواريخ معينة بحسب الأحوال وتعتبر إقامة الأصول مكملة لإقامة الفروع حتى تاريخ العمل بقانون الجنسية الواجب التطبيق . 

ومـن حيث إن الثابت مـن الأوراق أن الطاعن ولد في السودان بتاريخ 14/1/1963 وجنسيته سوداني حسبما هو ثابت بشهادة ميلاده الصادرة من جمهورية السودان وإنه يطلب إثبات الجنسية المصرية له استناداً إلى ما تنص عليه المادة الثانية من القانون رقم 26 لسنـة 1975 بشـأن الجنسية المصرية من أن : ( يكون مصرياً : أولاً : من ولد لأب مصري وعلى ذلك فإنه يتعين لتحقق تمتع الطاعن بالجنسية المصرية الأصلية أن تثبت هذه الجنسية ابتداء لوالده حتى تتحقق واقعة ميلاده لأب مصري وهي الواقعة الحاسمة في إسباغ صفة المصري بناء على حق الدم باكتساب من يولد لأب مصري – صفة وشرف الجنسية المصرية . 

ومن حيث إن الطاعن قدم صورة قيد ميلاد والده محررة في 17/1/1994 تفيد أنه مولود في 6/6/1933 بالقاهرة لأبوين مصريين كما قدم أصلاً من مستخرج قيد ميلاد جده محررًا في 22/1/1997 يفيد أنه مولود في 19/10/1907 بالسودان لأبوين مصريين . 

ـ ومن حيث إن عبء الإثبات في مسائل الجنسية يقع على من يدعي أنه يتمتع بالجنسية المصرية أو أنه غير داخل فيها وإذ لم يقدم الطاعن أي دليل على توافر شرط الإقامة في مصر في حق والده أو جده خلال أي من الفترات الزمنية المتطلبة قانوناً طبقاً لما سلف بيانه ، كما أن الأوراق أجدبت عن إثبات توافر أي من الشروط والأحكام التي تطلبها القانون للدخول في الجنسية المصرية بحكم القانون في حق والده وجده ، الأمر الذي يضحى معه طلب الطاعن إثبات الجنسية المصرية له على هذا الأساس ، مفتقراً إلى السند الصحيح من الواقع والقانون ، متعين الرفض . 

ـ ومن حيث إنه لا اعتداد في هذا الشأن بما أثاره الطاعن من أن حالته وحالة أبيه وجده الظاهرة تعتبر دليلاً كافياً على جنسيتهم المصرية من واقع المستندات التي أودعها أمام محكمة أول درجة ومنها شهادة ميلاد الجد لأبوين مصريين والبطاقة العائلية للجد التي صدرت من سجل مدني بندر أسوان برقم 17312 في 4/10/1964 وكارنيه إثبات شخصية جد الطاعن صادر في 31/12/1958 يفيد أن وظيفته وكيل نيابة إدارية وكذا شهادة ميلاد والده لأبوين مصريين ووثيقة زواج والده محررة في 18/8/1953 وبطاقة شخصية لوالده برقم 2711 صادرة من سجل مدني السيدة زينب في 18/7/1959 لأنه لا اعتداد بكل ذلك إذ إن هذه المستندات والشهادات كلها وإن كانت أوراقاً رسمية فإنها ليست معدة لإثبات الجنسية ولأن الحالة الظاهرة ليست هي الدليل القاطع على التمتع بالجنسية المصرية والشهادات المقدمة لإثبات الحالة الظاهرة لا تضفي على الشخص الجنسية بذاتها لأنها لم تعد أصلاً لإثبات الجنسية وإنما هي محض قرائن عليها تزول قيمتها إذا ما أسفر البحث عن عدم توافر أركان وشروط قيام هذه الجنسية في حق صاحب الشأن قانوناً وخاصة أن الطاعن لم يقدم أي مستند يثبت توطن جده في الأرض المصرية خلال الفترة من 5 من نوفمبر سنة 1914 وحتى 10من مارس 1929 طبقاً لأحكام القانون رقم 19 لسنة 1929 الواجب التطبيق على حالته ، كما أن المستندات المقدمة من الطاعن لاحقة على هذه المدة ، فضلاً عن أن الثابت من مطالعة ملف الإقامة رقم 11035 /206 الخاص بالطاعن وأشقائه أنهم يعاملون بوصفهم أجانب على أساس جنسيتهم السودانية . 

ومن حيث إنه متى ثبت مما تقدم أن والد الطاعن لا يعتبر مصرياً ما دام جد الطاعن لم تتوافر في شأنه واقعة الميلاد أو التوطن في مصر وهي الواقعة القانونية التي يشترط القانون تحققها للتمتع بالجنسية المصرية فمن ثم لا تثبت للطاعن بالتبعية الجنسية المصرية فلا يكون بمجدٍ والحال كذلك ، التحدي بالحالة الظاهرة إذ إنها لا تكفي وحدها سنداً لإسباغ الجنسية المصرية ما دامت لم تتحقق في الشخص الشروط المحددة قانوناً لتحققها بها وإذ خلص الحكم المطعون فيه إلى هذه النتيجة فإنه يكون قد صادف صحيح القانون مما يجعل الطعن عليه في غير محله جديراً بالرفض . 

( الطعن رقم 4879 لسنة 43 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 13/3/2004 م – الدائرة الأولى )

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ

** جنسـية :
ـ المبدأ : شرط الإقامة في مصر لثبوت الجنسية المصرية – مناطه :
ـ ثبوت الجنسية المصرية مرجعه إلى أحكام القوانين التي تنظم الجنسية وليس ما يرد في أوراق حتى ولو كانت رسمية :*

تطبيق : " من حيث إن قضاء هـذه المحكمة قـد إطّـرد- وهـو بصدد تـطبيـق تشـريعـات الجنـسيـة المتعاقـبـة بــدءاً مـن الأمـر العـالى الصـادر بتــاريـخ 29 / 6 /1900 وانتهاء بالقانون الحالى رقم 26 لسنة 1975 – على أنه يشترط لاعتبار الشخص مصرياً أن تتوافر فيه أى من الشروط الآتية :

(1) التوطـن فى مصـر قـبـل أول ينايـر سنـة 1848 حتى 10 مـن مـارس سنة 1929 

(2) الإتصاف بالرعوية العثمانية والإقامة فى مصر من 5 من نوفمبر سنة 1914 حتى 10 من مارس سنة 1929 . 

(3) الاتصاف بالرعوية العثمانية والميلاد فى الأراضى المصرية من أبوين مقيمين فيها ، والمحافظة على الإقامة العادية فيها حتى 10 / 3/1929 .

كما جرى قضاء هذه المحكمة – أيضاً – على أن الجنسية المصرية مركز قانونى يتحقق فى المواطن المصرى بواقعة ميلاده أو من خلال إقامة أصوله أو إقامته وفقاً للشروط والمدد التى حددها القانون ، وليس ثمة تقدير لأحد أو لسلطة فى إسباغ وصف المصرى على من تتوافر فيه الشروط التى إستلزمها المشرع للتمتع بشرف هذه الصفة ، بمجرد توافر الشروط التى حددها القانون لذلك .

ولما كانت الأوراق قد خلت مما يفيد ولادة جد الطاعن أو إقامته فى البلاد فى إحدى الفترات المتطلبة قانوناً بالرغم من أن المصلحة المطعون ضدها قد طالبت الطاعن بذلك باعتبار أن عبء الإثبات فى هذه الحالة يقع على عاتقه هو، الأمر الذى يقطع بأن جد الطاعن ووالده وكذلك الطاعن نفسه لا تتوافر فى شأنهم ولا تثبت لهم الجنسية المصرية .

ومن حيث إن الحكم المطعون فيه ، إذ أخذ بهذه الوجهة من النظر فمن ثم يكون قد أصاب صحيح حكم القانون بمنجاة من الطعن، ويغدو من ثم الطعن عليه خليقاً بالرفض .

( الطعن رقم 9238 لسنة 46 ق . عليا ـ جلسة 6 / 12 / 2003م – الدائرة الأولى )

----------


## هيثم الفقى

الأحكام القضائية سالفة البيان منشورة بمجموعة المبادئ الهامة في أحكام المحكمة الإدارية العليا خلال السنوات 2003 ، 2004 ،2005 
إعداد المكتب الفنى بهيئة قضايا الدولة 
المستشار م /عبد المنعم محمود منصور - قسم المحكمة الإدارية العليا ( أ )
النائب |احمد سعد محمود- المكتب الفني

----------

